# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  My training Journal...

## *Narkissos*

...Continued from here:

http://forums.anabolicreview.com/sho...4&page=3&pp=40

*29th August 2005*

*Chest; Tris; Calves*

*Chest:*

Incline Dumbell Bench Press:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbells: 12 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbells: 12 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbells: 4 reps; 60s: 4 reps
Set 4: 100 lb dumbells: 6 reps; 60s: 2 reps
Set 5: 100 lb dumbells: 4 reps; 60s: 4 reps

Flat Dumbell Bench Press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbells: 7 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbells: 5 reps

*Tris:*

Close-grip Bench Press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 7 reps
Set 3: 155 lbs: 5 reps; 135 lbs: 3 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 7 reps

Ticep Pressdowns:

Set 1: 35 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 85 lbs: 7 reps
Set 3: 85 lbs: 5 reps; 55 lbs: 5 reps

Seated Calf Raise:

Set 1: 50 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 150 lbs: 25 reps (rest, pause)
Set 4: *200 lbs: 5 reps*; 150 lbs: 10 reps; 100 lbs: 15 reps (rest, pause)

Standing Calf-Raise:

1 set: bodyweight: 50 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 30th August*

*Quads and Hams*

*Quads:*

Squats:

3 warm-up sets: bodyweight: 20; 15; 12

Set 1: 135 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 365 lbs: 2 reps _(got stuck in the bottom position on the 3rd rep...had to toss weight backwards.)_
Set 5: 315 lbs: 5 reps

Leg-Press:

Set 1: 480 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 640 lbs: 5 reps; 480 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 660 lbs: 3 reps; 570 lbs: 4 reps; 480 lbs: 5 reps; 390 lbs: 8 reps

*Hams:*

Romanian Deadlift:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 2 reps; 225 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 6 reps

Seated Leg-curl:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 7 reps; 90 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps; 90 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 90 lbs: 15 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 31st August 2005

Shoulders: Volume Training

*_Warm-up: 5 sets: press behind: bare bar: 10 reps each set_

Dumbell Shoulder Press:

Set 1: 60s: 8 reps
Set 2: 60s: 8 reps
Set 3: 100s: 1 rep... _failed attempt on second rep. The original plan was to do some negative work on this set and the subsequent sets...couldn't_
Set 4: 60s: 8 reps
Set 5: 80s: 4 reps
Set 6: 60s: 9 reps

Barbell Upright Rows:

_straight bar..._

Set 1: 95 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 95 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 95 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 95 lbs: 10 reps

Seated Lateral Raises:

Set 1: 25s: 15 reps
Set 2: 25s: 15 reps
Set 3: 25s: 15 reps
Set 4: 25s: 15 reps
Set 5: 25s: 15 reps

12 IUs Slin PWO

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 1st September 2005

Back; Biceps; Triceps; Calves

Back:

*Chins _[to front]_:

_bodyweight..._

Set 1: 8 reps
Set 2: 8 reps
Set 3: 6 reps
Set 4: 6 reps
Set 5: 5 reps

Deadlifts:

Set 1: 205 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 385 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 405 lbs: 3 reps
Set 4: 295 lbs: 4 reps

Barbell Rows:

_Overhand Grip..._

Set 1: 115 lbs: 18 reps
Set 2: 205 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 205 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 255 lbs: 4 reps; 165 lbs: 6 reps

T-bar Rows:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 160 lbs: 9 reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 5 reps; 135 lbs: 5 reps; 95 lbs: 5 reps

Seated Low-Cable Rows:

Set 1: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 7 reps; 85 lbs: 8 reps _(training partner dropped the weight to light)_
Set 3: 200 lbs: 5 reps; 140 lbs: 5 reps; 105 lbs: 5 reps; 65 lbs: 5 reps

*BIs:*

Barbell 21s:

Set 1: 75 lbs _(failed to complete full number of reps...so dropped the weight on subsequent sets)_
Set 2: 45 lbs: 21 reps
Set 3: 45 lbs: 21 reps
Set 4: 45 lbs: 21 reps

Dumbell Preacher 21s:

Set 1: 15s: 21 reps
Set 2: 15s: 21 reps
Set 3: 15s: 21 reps

*Tris:*

Close-grip Bench press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 7 reps
Set 5: 135 lbs: 7 reps

Seated Calf Raise:

4 sets: 100 lbs: 20 reps each set _(couldn't go any heavier...my quads have been hella sore all week...so i couldn't take the pressure of more weight)_

Standing Calf raise:

1 set: bodyweight as resistance: 100 reps

PWO: *15 IUs Slin*; 66 gr protein; 140 gr dex _(plus a half litre of ice-cream...don't ask  )_

----------


## *Narkissos*

Slin: 10 IUs in the a.m. upon awaking and 10 IUs PWO. 


*Monday 5th September 2005

Chest; Calves; Bis

Chest:*

Incline Dumbell Press:

Set 1: 65s: 12 reps
Set 2: 65s: 10 reps
Set 3: 100s: 6 reps
Set 4: 100s: 6 reps
Set 5: 100s: 6 reps
Set 6: 70s: 10 reps

Flat Dumbell Press:

Set 1: 80s: 6 reps
Set 2: 80s: 6 reps
Set 3: 80s: 6 reps
Set 4: 80s: 4 reps

Incline Fly:

Set 1: 40s: 10 reps
Set 2: 40s: 10 reps
Set 3: 40s: 10 reps

*Calves:*

Standing Calf-raise:

Set 1: 90lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 270 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 360 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 360 lbs: 6 reps; 270 lbs: 4 reps; 180 lbs: 4 reps; 90 lbs: 6 reps

Seated Calf-Raise:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 150 lbs: 8 reps; 100 lbs: 7 reps
Set 3: 200 lbs: 4 reps; 150 lbs: 4 reps; 100 lbs: 6 reps; 50 lbs: 12 reps
Set 4: 200 lbs: 4 reps; 150 lbs: 7 reps; 100 lbs: 6 reps; 50 lbs: 10 reps

*Biceps:*

21s:

Set 1: 45 lbs
Set 2: 45 lbs
Set 3: 45 lbs
Set 4: 45 lbs

Seated Alternate Dumbell Curl:

Set 1: 30s: 7 reps
Set 2: 30s: 7 reps
Set 3: 30s: 7 reps
Set 4: 30s: 7 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 6th September

Quads; Abs; Cardio

*_Perceived energy level low...very low_

_Warm-up: 4 sets squats: bodyweight: 12 reps each set
Stretching: between sets_

Barbell Squat:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 3 reps; 225 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 225 lbs: 8 reps

Leg-Press:

Set 1: 480 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 500 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 500 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 500 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 500 lbs: 8 reps

*Abs:*

Leg-raises/pelvic crunch: 4 sets
Oblique "side taps": 4 sets

Cardio: 30 mins PWO... treadmill

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 7th September 2005

Back; Rear Delts; Hamstrings; Cardio*

_Warm-up:

Deads: 2 sets: 15 reps ea
Good mornings: 2 set: 10 reps ea_

Deadlifts:

_These were done on a 6" platform..._

Set 1: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 405 lbs: 2 reps; 315 lbs: 3 reps _(this set i attempted to pull the weight on the platform but failed...so i did this set flat on the floor..resuming the platform for the next set)_
Set 4: 315 lbs: 6 reps

Bent Rows:

_Over hand grip...These were done on a 6" platform..._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 4 reps; 135 lbs: 6 reps

Reverse-grip Barbell rows:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 5 reps; 135 lbs: 5 reps

Close-grip V-bar pulldowns:

Set 1: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 6 reps; 140 lbs: 6 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 200 lbs: 6 reps; 140 lbs: 4 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps; 75 lbs: 4 reps

1-arm Dumbell Row:

Set 1: 90 lb dumbell: 8 reps each side
Set 2: 100 lb dumbell: 8 reps each side

*Rear delts:*

Cable unilateral Bent Lateral: 3 sets

*Hamstrings:*

Seated Leg-curl:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 4 reps; 90 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 90 lbs: 12 reps

Cardio: 30 minutes: stationary bike

PWO: 20 IUs slin: 66 gr pro; 200 gr carb

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 8th September 2005

Delts; traps; Tris

*_Warm-up:

Lateral raise: 2 sets
db press (very light): 1 set_

Seated Dumbell Shoulder Press:

Set 1: 60s: 10 reps
Set 2: 60s: 10 reps
Set 2: 60s: 8* reps

_*Trying to keep in the 10 rep, rep-range...so i reduced the weight_

Set 4: 50s: 8* reps
Set 5: 50s: 7* reps

_The reduction in weight isn't working as i expected...i'm getting pumped and failing to quickly..._

Set 6: 50s: 12 reps
Set 7: 50s: 15 reps 

_Got a spot here on these two sets. Set 7 had three forced reps at the end..._

Set 8: 100s: 3 reps
Set 9: 90s: 3 reps

_These were exclusively negative-work sets..._

Set 10: 50s: 5 reps _(could do no more reps)_

*Delt/Traps:*

Barbell Upright Rows:

_Trying to keep to a certain rep range...

1 warm-up set: bar: 10 reps_

Set 1: 65 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 85 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 125 lbs: 5 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps; 85 lbs: 4 reps; 65 lbs: 7 reps

*Tris:*

Close-grip Bench Press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 5: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 6: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 7: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 8: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 9: 135 lbs: 5 reps

Set 10: 155 lbs: 5 reps _(with a spot from rep number two...till five)_

PWO: slin: 20 IUs
PWO Shake: 66 gr pro; 160 gr carbs...

Tried a lower-carb content PWO-shake...to assess just how low i can drop my carb-slin ratio at this higher dose of slin...without repercussions.

So far so good

----------


## S.P.G

this is great!!!! nark keep it up..thats some good lifting post 7 deads!!!

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 12th September 2005

Chest; Calves

*Incline Dumbell Press:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 40s: 8 reps
Set 2: 60s: 8 reps
Set 3: 80s: 8 reps

_Work-Sets:_

Set 1: 100s: 5 reps _(2 unassisted...3 with spotter's assistance)_
Set 2: 100s: 5 reps _(2 unassisted...3 with spotter's assistance)_

Incline Barbell Press:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps

_Work-Sets:_

Set 1: 185 lbs: 6 reps _(2 unassisted...4 with spotter's assistance)_
Set 2: 225 lbs: 2 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 2 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps

Flat Dumbell Press:

_Work-Sets:_

Set 1: 100s: 5 reps _(1 unassisted...4 with spotter's assistance)_
Set 2: 100s: 4 reps _(2 unassisted...2 with spotter's assistance)_
Set 3: 100s: 6 reps _(2 unassisted...4 with spotter's assistance)_

_Rep-out Set:_

Set 1: 80s: 6 reps _(unassisted)_

*Calves:*

Seated Calf-raise:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 100 lbs: 15 reps

_Work-Sets:_

Set 1: 200 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 250 lbs: 3 reps; 200 lbs: 2 reps; 150 lbs: 3 reps; 100 lbs: 5 reps

_Rep-out Sets:_

Set 1: 150 lbs: 9 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 15 reps

PWO: 20 IUs Slin: Lateral Delt
PWO Shake: 44 gr pro; 140 gr carbs

Workout Summary: Max increased on both incline press (100 lb dumbell unassisted) and flat press (same as incline press)...and Calf-raise (250 lbs unassisted for reps...Up from 200 lbs pressed on the previous training session)

Overall...a great workout.

The concept here was adapted from Redmeat (a good bro...knowledgeable in regards to training etc.). He notes one heavy all-out set per exercise...with a couple sets prior as 'warm-ups'...were one wouldn't work to failure...just to a reasonable rep range. I use to go to failure on every set. Today i kept some in the tank...and went all out on one single set. Resulting in an increase in my Max poundage...and overall workload for this session

~Nark

----------


## *Narkissos*

> this is great!!!! nark keep it up


Thanks..appreciate you following  :Thumps Up:  

*Tuesday 13th September 2005

Legs

*Squats:

_Warm-up:_

4 sets: Bare Bar: 10 reps each set
4 sets: 135 lbs: 10 reps each set _(wide stance...ass to ground...to warm groin/hip area)_

_Work-Sets:_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 10 reps _(no assistance...slow negatives)_
Set 2: 315 lbs: 4 reps _(no assistance...slow negatives)_
Set 3: 315 lbs: 4 reps _(no assistance...slow negatives)_
Set 4: 315 lbs: 5 reps _(no assistance...explosive reps)_
Set 5: 405 lbs: 2 reps _(1 rep unassisted...1 rep with spotter's assitance....attempted a 3rd rep...failed in the bottom position..dropped the weight down to 225 lbs and put in 4 unassisted reps)_

Seated Leg-curls:

_Warm-up:_

3 sets: 45 lbs: 10 reps each set

_Work-Sets:_

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 3 reps; 135 lbs: 3 reps; 90 lbs: 6 reps

_Rep-out Set:_

Set 1: 90 lbs: 20 reps

Walking Lounges:

2 sets: 2 lengths of the gym on each set

No slin PWO...Finished training around 11 pm...need to get up early in the a.m. for school

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 14 th September 2005

Shoulders; Calves; Cardio

*_Warm-up:_

_Bent-Laterals:

Executed face-down on an incline bench_

Set 1: 15s: 15 reps
Set 2: 20s: 10 reps
Set 3: 30s: 10 reps _(less smooth repititions...so i reduced the weight)_
Set 4: 20s: 10 reps
Set 5: 20s: 10 reps

_Seated Laterals:_

Set 1: 20s: 10 reps
Set 2: 30s: 10 reps
Set 3: 30s: 10 reps
Set 4: 30s: 10 reps

Barbell Press _(to front)_:

_'feel' sets:_

Set 1: 95 lbs: 10 reps

_Work Sets:_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 2 reps _(with spotter)_; 135 lbs: 3 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 6 reps

Dumbell Shoulder Press:

_'feel' Sets:_

Set 1: 50s: 8 reps
Set 2: 60s: 7 reps
Set 3: 70s: 6 reps

_Work Set:_

Set 4: 90s: 3 reps _(with spotter)_

Dumbell Shrugs:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 50s: 20 reps _(standing)_
Set 2: 80s: 10 reps _(seated)_

_Work-sets:_

Set 1: 120s: 6 reps _(seated)_
Set 2: 120s: 12 reps _(seated..w/ straps)_ 
Set 3: 120s: 15 reps _(standing...w/ straps)_

*Calves:*

Standing Calf-raise:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 10 reps

_Work Set:_

Set 1: 300 lbs: 6 reps

*Cardio:* PWO: 30 minutes: treadmill/bike: interval training

PWO: slin 20 IUs: right anterior delt
PWO: shake: 44 gr pro; 160 gr carb

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 15 th September 2005

Back

*Deadlifts:

_Warm-up:_

2 sets: bar: 10 reps each set

Set 1: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 5 reps

_Work-Sets:_

Set 1: 495 lbs--_failed attempt..stripped weight to:_ 405 lbs: 3 reps
Set 2: 455 lbs: 1 rep-- _stripped weight to:_ 405 lbs: 2 reps

One arm Dumbell Row:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbell: 6 reps
Set 2: 110 lb dumbell: 6 reps
Set 3: 120 lb dumbell: 6 reps

Low-Cable Row:

Set 1: 140 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 200 lbs: 6 reps

V-Bar Lat-pulldowns:

Set 1: 140 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 170 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 200 lbs: 6 reps

_Rep-out Set:_

set 1: 105 lbs: 15 reps

PWO: slin: *10 IUs***
PWO shake: 66 gr pro; 160 gr carbs


**I'm concluding my slin-experiment...I perceive no increased benefits from increasing my dosage from 10 IUs to 20 IUs...thus i'm returning to 10 IUs for the duration of this cycle.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 19th September 2005

Chest; tris; bis*

*Chest:*

Incline Dumbell press:

_Warmup:_

Set 1: 45s: 10 reps
Set 2: 60s: 6 reps
Set 3: 80s: 6 reps

_Worksets:_

Set 1: 100s: 4 reps (3 reps unassisted *[personal best]*)
Set 2: 110s: 4 reps
Set 3: 100s: 4 reps (2 reps unassisted)

Flat Dumbell Press:

Set 1: 100s: 5 reps (3 reps unassisted)
Set 2: 100s: 5 reps (3 rep unassisted)
Set 3: 100s: 5 reps (2 reps unassisted)

Decline Dumbell Press:

Set 1: 100s: 4 reps
Set 2: 80s: 6 reps (6 reps unassisted)
Set 3: 90s: 5 reps ( 2 reps unassisted)
Set 4: 90s: 5 reps ( 2 reps unassisted)

*Arms:*

Trying the technique tai mentioned about following a bicep exercise with a tricep exercise.

Seated Dumbell Curl:

_Strict...using the bench with a backrest to prevent cheating._ 

4 sets: 40s

Close grip bench:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 2 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 4 reps (2 unassisted)
Set 4: 185 lbs: 4 reps (2 unassisted)

Barbell Preacher Curls:

_Slow negatives...explosive positive_

Set 1: 65 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 85 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 4 reps (2 unassisted)
Set 4: 105 lbs: 4 reps (2 unassisted)


Parallel bar dips:

Set 1: b.w.: 12 reps
Set 2: b.w. + 20 lb dumbell: 7 reps
Set 3: b.w. + 40 lb dumbell: 5 reps

Standing Barbell Curl:

Set 1: 125 lbs: 6 reps (unassisted)
Set 2: *175 lbs (personal best)*: 1 rep; 125 lbs: 4 reps (unassisted...the rep at 175 utilised uber bodyenglish.)

Tricep Press down:

1 set: 105 lbs: 6 reps


PWO: 10 IUs slin
PWO shake: 44 gr pro; 80 gr carbs
PWO 2: 1 pack myoplex; 2/3 cup baby rice cereal: 63 gr pro; 70 gr carb
pre-bed meal: to be decided

Workout summary...made two more personal bests this week.

The pump wasn't great...but maybe the hypertrophy will be.

~Nark

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 20th September 2005

Legs:*

Squats:

_Warm-up:_

4 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set (wide stance)
Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 5 reps

_Worksets:_

Set 1: 315 lbs: 4 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 315 lbs: 4 reps

Walking Lunges:

_May try static lunges next workout...or a static lunge modification. I want to incorporate exercises that'll force me to work sub-parallel...to recruit more quads fibers...namely those around the knee area_

Set 1: 45 lb dumbells: 6 reps each leg
Set 2: 60 lb dumbells: 6 reps each leg
Set 3: 80 lb dumbells: 6 reps each leg

Front Squats:

_Just did these cus i was training alone..and more or less fell back into a 'volume training mindset'_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 4 reps

Deadlifts:

_I did these without straps. My one rep max was as high this session as it was last week thursday when i was using straps. So i conclude that my grip strength has increased somewhat._

_Warm-up sets:_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 5 reps

_Work sets:_

Set 1: 405 lbs: 3 reps
Set 2: 455 lbs: 1 rep

Seated Leg-curls:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 125 lbs: 6 reps
Set 5: 90 lbs: 15 reps

Seated Calf-Raise:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 150 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 200 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 200 lbs: 6 reps
Set 5: 200 lbs: 4 reps
Set 6: 150 lbs: 10 reps

PWO: No slin was administered today
PWO shake: 44 gr pro; 80 gr carb;

Workout summary: decent session...a little slow..not as heavy as i would've liked. Don't think legs are meant for this low of a rep range...but will gauge strength/size gains over this training phase.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 21st September 2005

Shoulders*

_Warm-up:_

1 set: Rotator cuff exercise : 35 reps

2 sets: barbell press: bare bar

Barbell Press:

_Warm-up:_
4 sets: 7 reps; 6 reps; 7 reps; 6 reps: 135 lbs

_Workset:_
1 set: 5 reps: 155 lbs

Dumbell Press:

_Warm-up:_
3 sets: 6 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps: 60 lb dumbells

_Work-set:_
1 set: 4 reps: 80 lb dumbells

Lateral raises superset with Bent Laterals:

_Warm-up:_
Set 1: 20s: 15 reps/ 10 reps


_Worksets:

The lateral raises were done standing. I started each rep with the dumbells behind my back...thus increasing the range of motion by another 2-3 inches...the burn was killer._ 


Set 1: 25s: 8 reps/ 8 reps
Set 2: 25s: 8 reps/ 8 reps
Set 3: 25s: 8 reps/ 8 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 22 nd September 2005

Back; traps; forearms

*_Warm-up:_

Chins:

5 sets: bodyweight: 8 reps; 8 reps; 8 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps

Low-cable row:

_Warm-up set:_

Set 1: 140 lbs: 12 reps

_Work-sets:_

Set 1: 200 lbs: 7 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 5 reps; 200 lbs: 2 reps
Set 4: 200 lbs: 6 reps

One-arm dumbell rows:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbell: 8 reps
Set 2: 120 lb dumbell: 7 reps
Set 3: 120 lb dumbell: 6 reps

V-bar pulldowns to front:

4 sets: some 'light' weight: 12 reps; 8 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps

Shrugs:

_Of the Behind the back variety...

Warm up:_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps

_Worksets:_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 8 reps

Vertical Wrist curls superset with Static holds:

_Grip specific work..._

Set 1: vwc:95 lbs: 15 reps/ sh: 225 lbs: 10 seconds
Set 2: vwc:95 lbs: 15 reps/ sh: 225 lbs: 10 seconds
Set 3: vwc:95 lbs: 15 reps/ sh: 225 lbs: 11 seconds
Set 4: vwc:95 lbs: 15 reps/ sh: 225 lbs: 10 seconds

----------


## *Narkissos*

*2005-09-26

Monday

Chest; Back

*Incline Dumbell Press:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 50s: 10 reps
Set 2: 50s: 10 reps
Set 3: 80s: 6 reps

_Work-Sets:_

3 sets @ 100 lb dumbells: 6 reps; 5 reps; 5 reps

Flat Dumbell Press:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 80s: 6 reps
Set 2: 90s: 4 reps

_Work-Sets:_

2 sets @ 100 lb dumbells: 4 reps; 2 reps
2 sets @ 110 lb dumbells: 2 reps; 4 reps

Incline Smith-Machine Press:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 6 reps

_Work-sets:_

3 sets @ 180 lbs: 6 reps; 4 reps; 4 reps

Deadlifts:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 5 reps

_Work-sets:**

As advised by JSN i'm not attempting my 1 rep max this workout. I didn't use straps either as i'm trying to increase grip strength_

Set 1: 405 lbs: 3 reps
Set 2: 405 lbs: 3 reps

Barbell rows:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 135lbs: 8 reps

_Work-sets:_

3 sets @ 225 lbs: 5 reps; 5 reps; 5 reps

Chins:

_Warm-up:_

1 set: bodyweight: 6 reps

_Working Sets:_

Set 1: 25 lb plate: 4 reps
Set 2: 50 lb plates: 4 reps
Set 3: 75 lb plates: 4 reps

_Rep-out sets:_

2 sets @ bodyweight: 6 reps; 5 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

Questions; comments encouraged

*Thursday 29th September 2005

*_Haven't been in the Gym since Monday. Came home wednesday night from a long day at school...intending to go train. I fell asleep immediately. Today (thursday) i spent 12 hours at school...and came home intent on training.

'Twas a horrible session...i'm very tired._

*Legs*

Squats:

_Warm-up:_

4 sets @ bare bar: 10 reps each set
1 set @ 135 lbs: 15 reps
1 set @ 225 lbs: 10 reps

_Work-sets:_

Set 1: 315 lbs: 4 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 3 reps

_Below-Parallel work:_

1 Set @ 225 lbs: 4 reps

_Rep-out:_

1 Set @ 225 lbs: 6 reps

Romanian Deadlifts:

_Warm-up:_

1 set @ 115 lbs: 10 reps
1 set @ 195 lbs: 10 reps

_Work-set:_

1 set @ 315 lbs: 3 reps

Leg-press:

Set 1: 300 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 400 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 500 lbs: 10 reps

Standing Leg-curls:

4 sets @ 25 lbs: 10 reps each set

Calf-raise:

_Done on leg-press machine...

Warm-up:_

1 set @ 120 lbs: 15 reps

_Worksets:_

Set 1: 300 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 500 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 500 lbs: 10 reps

Seated Calf-raise:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 150 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 200 lbs: 4 reps

_Rep-out:_

1 set @ 100 lbs: 15 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 30th September

Shoulders

*Barbell Press _(to front)_:

2 warm-up sets: bare bar: 20 reps; 15 reps

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps + 5 partials
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps + 5 partials
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps

Dumbell Shoulder Press:

Set 1: 60s: 6 reps
Set 2: 80s: 5 reps
Set 3: 80s: 5 reps
Set 4: 80s: 6 reps

Seated Laterals Raises:

Set 1: 20s: 12 reps
Set 2: 30s: 6 reps; 20s: 6 reps; 15s: 6 reps
Set 3: 40s: 6 reps; 20s: 9 reps; 15s: 6 reps

Dumbell Shrugs:

_These first 3 sets were done without straps_

Set 1: 100s: 15 reps
Set 2: 120s: 8 reps
Set 3: 120s: 11 reps

_This last set was done with straps_

Set 4: 120s: 20 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Sunday 2nd October 2005

Chest; tris; bis

*warm-up: Rotator cuff exercises: 2 sets

Incline dumbell press:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 40s: 12 reps
Set 2: 80s: 8 reps
Set 3: 90s: 5 reps

_Work-sets:_

Set 1: 100s: 4 reps (_3 unassisted..new personal best_)
Set 2: 110s: 4 reps

Flat dumbell press:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 90s: 5 reps

_Work-sets:_

Set 1: 100s: 4 reps (_3 unassisted_)
Set 2: 110s: 4 reps

Incline Hammer curls:

_added due to Blown_Sc..._

Set 1: 30s: 10 reps
Set 2: 40s: 8 reps
Set 3: 50s: 4 reps
Set 4: 40s: 4 reps

Tricep pressdowns:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 55 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 95 lbs: 6 reps

_Work-sets:_

Set 1: 105 lbs: 4 reps

Seated Alternating Dumbell curls:

Set 1: 50s: 6 reps
Set 2: 60s: 5 reps
*Set 3: 75s: 2 reps***
Set 4: 60s: 4 reps

_**was too big of a jump. I've curled 80s in the past when i was at a heavier bodyweight. At this current sub-190 lb physique...these reps were positively ugly._

Close-grip Bench:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 205 lbs: 3 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 4 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 3rd October 2005

Legs*

Leg-press:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 120 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 210 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 300 lbs: 20 reps

_Work-sets:_

Set 1: 660 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 820 lbs: 2 reps; 660 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 660 lbs: 6 reps

Standing (_Unilateral_) leg-curls:

Set 1: 25 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 35 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 45 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 50 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 25 lbs: 20 reps

Squats:

Set 1: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 365 lbs: 3 reps
Set 4: 365 lbs: 3 reps

_Squats were placed later down in my workout after i've more or less fatigued the target and secondary-support muscles. I'm changing the emphasis of my squatting.. to be less quad dominant. My stance wasn't as narrow as usual. I was working alone as my spotter didn't come to the gym tonight...so i didn't attempt 405 lbs for 2 reps. The 365 lbs for 3 was pretty easy though_

Seated Calf-raise:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 50 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 150 lbs: 10 reps

_Work-sets:_

Set 1: 200 lbs: 4 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 3 reps
Set 3: 150 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 100 lbs: 12 reps

_Calves were done in a pyramid/reverse-pyramid style. Moreso out of necessity (had to leave the gym in like 5 minutes) than strategy._

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 5th October 2005

Shoulders; Traps

*_Warm-up: Rotator cuff [Broomstick external rotation]: 50 reps_

Standing Barbell Press:

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 7 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 2 reps; 135 lbs: 3 reps
Set 5: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 6: 135 lbs: 5 reps

Seated Dumbell Press:

Set 1: 60s: 6 reps
Set 2: 80s: 6 reps
Set 3: 80s: 6 reps
Set 4: 80s: 5 reps

Seated PBN:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 5 reps

Standing Lateral Raises:

Set 1: 40s: 10 reps
Set 2: 50s: 7 reps
Set 3: 25s: 20 reps

Dumbell Shrugs:

Set 1: 120s: 10 reps
Set 2: 120s: 9 reps
Set 3: 120s: 8 reps

_Overall...this session sucked_

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 7th October 2005

Back; Calves; Core

*Deadlifts:

_Warm-up:_ 225 lbs: 5 reps


Set 1: 405 lbs: 3 reps
Set 2: 405 lbs: 2 reps
Set 3: 405 lbs: 3 reps

_School; Bad eating; poor sleeping...these factors have caught up with me  . I had to quit at the beginning...95 lbs under my max. Weight that i'd normally warm-up with gave me hell. My insides felt like they were gonna fall out...  .For the first time in a while, i felt mortal...I never feel human in the gym_

Good-Mornings:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: bare bar: 10 reps
Set 2: 95 lbs: 10 reps

_Worksets:_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 8 reps

_I did these because i had to quit deads early. The limiting factor was the amount of weight i could clean overhead...as i was not working in a rack. Exercise execution: Weight cleaned from floor...to overhead...lowered behind head. Post-set...the weight was pressed from behind the neck to overhead...and lowered to floor.Pretty taxing overall_

Barbell Rows:

_Underhand Grip..._

_Warm-up:_ 135 lbs: 15 reps

Set 1: 225 lbs: 7 reps
Set 2: *315 lbs*: 2 reps; 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps

Barbell Rows:

_Overhand grip...Strict execution_

_Warm-up:_ 135 lbs: 8 reps

Set 1: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 205 lbs: 5 reps

'Corner' Rows:

_V-bar handle...strict execution_

_Warm-up:_ 50 lbs: 10 reps

Set 1: 100 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 150 lbs: 6 reps

Chins:

_Warm-up:[overhand grip]_: b.w.: 6 reps
_Warm-up:[underhand grip]_: b.w.: 5 reps

Set 1: b.w. + 25 lbs: 4 reps; b.w.: 3 reps
Set 2: b.w.: 4 reps

Rack chins: 2 sets til failure

*Calves:*

Calf-press:

Set 1: 300 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 390 lbs: 13 reps
Set 3: 500 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 570 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 600 lbs: 6 reps

Set 6: 300 lbs: 15 reps

_Stretching was done between sets..._

*Core:*

Seated Barbell twists:

2 sets @ 45 lbs
1 set @ 65 lbs

_Execution: Barbell accross shoulders... torso leaned back slightly...so there's constant tension on core_

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Sunday 9th October 2005

Lagging bodyparts day: Chest; Traps; Tris

*_No training partner/spotter today...so my poundage is restricted a little_

Warm-up: rotator-cuff [*external rotation*]: 50 reps

Incline Dumbell:

_Warm-up:_

2 sets: 50s: 10 reps; 10 reps
1 set: 80s: 6 reps

_Work-sets:_

Set 1: 90s: 4 reps
Set 2: 90s: 4 reps

Flat Dumbell:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 80s: 6 reps

_Work-sets:_

Set 1: 90s: 4 reps
Set 2: 90s: 4 reps

Decline Flyes:

Set 1: 30s: 10 reps
Set 2: 35s: 6 reps
Set 3: 40s: 6 reps
Set 4: 50s: 6 reps

_Execution: slow negative...pause at bottom position..explosive positive_

Dumbell Shrugs:

_No straps..._

4 sets: 100 lb dumbells: 15 reps; 12 reps; 12 reps; 12 reps

Close grip bench:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 3 reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 2 reps
Set 5: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 6: 135 lbs: 7 reps

_For the love of all that's good...i can't press heavy on barbell movements. bleh_

Reverse-grip Bench:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 7 reps

Parallel bar dips:

2 sets: bodyweight: rep til failure

_These were done as an after thought when i was leaving the gym.._

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 10th October 2005

Legs

*_Trained by myself again today...didn't go overboard with my poundages...but didn't let training alone limit me much either_

Leg-press:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 120 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 210 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 300 lbs: 20 reps

_Work-sets:_

Set 1: 480 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 660 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: *800 lbs***: 3 reps; 660 lbs: 3 reps
Set 4: 660 lbs: 6 reps

*** my gym's leg-press has room for no more than 660 lbs in plates... so for future reference...any weight i state over that amount is acheived by having a dude sit down on top of the sled while i'm pressing.Last week i used a 160 lb dude...this week i trained at 10 pm...The only guy there was 140 lbs..so i used him...Had him hop off after 3 reps...There was no rest period... i.e. i didn't stop while he was hopping off*

Squats:

Set 1: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 405 lbs: 1 reps; 225 lbs: 9 reps (_i think 225 was too light...should've done my dropset @: 405 x 1-->315 x 3_)

Set 4: 315 lbs: 4 reps

Standing Unilateral Leg-curl:

4 sets: 25 lbs: 15 reps; 15 reps; 15 reps; 15 reps

_Execution: pause at peak contraction_

Calf-press:

_Done on the leg-press machine..._

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 120 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 210 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 300 lbs: 20 reps

_Work-sets:_

Set 1: 480 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 600 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 600 lbs: 8 reps

_What i've been forgetting to add to my log is that i've been walking home from the gym after training...takes 25 minutes when i walk briskly. On average it takes 30 minutes._

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 12th October 2005

Shoulders; Abs

*_Studying has cut into my sleeping (i'm totalling 3 hours per night)...and that's affected my training.Today i really just went tru the motions: nothing spectacular to report._

_Warm-up:_

Rotator cuff [_external rotations_]: 50 reps
BNP: bar: 3 sets: 15 reps; 15 reps; 10 reps

Barbell BNP:

_Warm-up:_

2 sets: 100 lbs: 15 reps; 11 reps

_Work-sets:_

4 sets: 135 lbs: 5 reps; 5 reps; 5 reps; 5 reps

_Rep-out:_

1 set: 100 lbs: 12 reps

Db press:

Set 1: 50s: 15 reps
Set 2: 60s: 7 reps
Set 3: 65s: 5 reps
Set 4: 70s: 3 reps
Set 5: 50s: 8 reps

Wide-grip [_cable_] Upright Rows:

4 sets: 75 lbs: 8 reps; 8 reps; 8 reps

*Abs:*

Incline sit-ups:

2 sets: bodyweight: 25 reps; 15 reps

2 sets: 25 lbs: 12 reps; 12 reps

1 set: bodyweight: 15 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 14th October

Back; Bis

*_Training to Techno...Lmao. Got to the gym about 9:20. Gym was shut...everyone had goen home to prepare for a night out at the club. I got the key from the owner and opened up. Turned on the radio...and techno was on. My training session was positively psychadelic... lol_

_Warm-up:_

Leg-press: 2 sets: 120 lbs: 15 reps; 15 reps

_did these to warm-up the hip/glute/ham area_

Deadlifts:

_Training today with a belt...for the first time. Thought it necessary after the last week's straining feeling.

Warm-up:_
_3 sets: bare bar: 8 reps; 8 reps; 10 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 5 reps

_Work-Set:_

Set 1: 405 lbs: 4 reps
Set 2: 405 lbs: 4 reps

_Nothing spectacular. First time deadlifting with a belt. Felt awkward on the lighter sets...and suprisingly good on the 'not-so light' sets. Not wearing my belt tight. Have been trying a breathing technique i read about in Phreezer's thread: Filling up with air...and pushing my abs/stomach against the belt to increase core stability.

Realising more and more that my dead form is more like a stiff-leg dead than a regular dead. It feels more comfortable...dunno if that's bad or not tho. Tried the standard, quad-dominant, dead...and it didn't 'feel' as 'good' as what i've been doing._

Barbell Rows:

_Overhand grip...

Warm-up:_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 8 reps

_Work-set:_

Set 1: 235 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 235 lbs: 4 reps

_Rep-out:_

Set 1: 185 lbs: 9 reps

Power Cleans:

_Warm-up:

These were done from the floor up... touching the floor at the start of every rep. I'm trying to get my core/explosive strength up to where it was while i was cutting this year. This is actually the first time i've done this movement since cutting_

Bare bar: 8 reps

3 sets: 135 lbs: 5 reps; 5 reps; 5 reps

_Work-set:_

Set 1: 185 lbs: 4 reps

Chins:

4 sets: to failure

*Bis:*

Seated alternating Dumbell Curl:

Set 1: 30s: 5 reps
Set 2: 40s: 5 reps
Set 3: 50s: 5 reps
Set 4: 65s: 4 reps

Barbell curls:

bare bar: 5 reps

Set 1: 75 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 95 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 5 reps

Hammer Curls:

_strict execution...higher reps. Was just trying to flush the target muscles with blood at this point. Weight wasn't relevant_

Set 1: 20s: 12 reps
Set 2: 30s: 7 reps
Set 3: 20s: 10 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Sunday 16th October 2005

Chest; Tris

*_Another training session without a training partner..._

_Warm-up:_

External Rotation: 60 reps

Incline Dumbell Press:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 30s: 10 reps
Set 2: 40s: 10 reps
Set 3: 60s: 10 reps
Set 4: 80s: 8 reps

_Worksets:_

Set 1: 90s: 4 reps
Set 2: 100s: 4 reps
Set 3: 110s: 3 reps (_w/ spotter_)

Flat Dumbell Press:

_Warm-up:_ 80s: 6 reps

_Worksets:_

Set 1: 90s: 4 reps
Set 2: 100s: 3 reps
Set 3: 100s: 4 reps

Decline Bench:

_Warm-up:_ 135 lbs: 10 reps

_Worksets:_

Set 1: 200 lbs: 3 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 2 reps

Close-grip Bench:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 2 reps
Set 5: 135 lbs: 6 reps

Bench Dips:

3 Sets: bodyweight: 12 reps; 12 reps; 12 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 17th October 2005*

*Legs :woot:*  
Leg-press:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 120 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 210 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 300 lbs: 20 reps

_Worksets:_

Set 1: 480 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 800 lbs: 4 reps; 660 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 660 lbs: 6 reps

Squats:

_Warm-up:_ 225 lbs: 10 reps

_Worksets:_

Set 1: 365 lbs: 4 reps
Set 2: 365 lbs: 3 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 315 lbs: 5 reps

Standing Unilateral Leg-curl:

Set 1: 25 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 35 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 45 lbs: 8 reps (_working only in the upper range of the movement_)
Set 4: 45 lbs: 6 reps (_working only in the upper range of the movement_)
Set 5: 25 lbs: 10 reps
Set 6: 25 lbs: 12 reps

Calf Press:

_Done on the leg-press station..._

Set 1: 120 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 210 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 300 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 390 lbs: 12 reps
Set 5: 660 lbs: 8 reps
Set 6: 660 lbs: 6 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

S.P.G. my deadlift 1rm is 495...trying to get back up there..it's hard tho  :Frown: 

_Haven't Trained Since monday...going tru a depressed phase.

_*Friday 21st October 2005

Back; Bis*

_Warm-up_

Lat-Pulldowns to front:

_short rest periods between sets_

Set 1: 105 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 170 lbs: 4 reps; 140 lbs: 4 reps
Set 5: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 6: 140 lbs: 6 reps

Pulldowns Behind-the-Neck:

_Short rest periods between sets..._

Set 1: 105 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 105 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 115 lbs: 7 reps
Set 5: 125 lbs: 7 reps
Set 6: 140 lbs: 6 reps

*Ok....i'm warm now...on to the main work of this workout*

Barbell Rows:

_Underhand grip..._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 5: 135 lbs: 12 reps

Rack Pulls:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps

_Failed Attempts:_

1 set @ 495 lbs
1 set @ 455 lbs


(_deduced that the upper part of my deadlift is the weakest link_)

_Workset:_

Set 1: 405 lbs: 4 reps

Full-range Deadlifts:

3 sets: 315 lbs (_i know...lighter than i usually work_): 4 reps; 4 reps; 4 reps

One-arm Dumbell row:

3 sets: 100 lbs dumbell: 8 reps; 8 reps; 8 reps

Chins:

2 sets: bodyweight: 5 reps; 5 reps

Bent laterals:

3 sets: 15 lb dumbells: 20 reps; 20 reps; 20 reps
1 set: 30 lb dumbells: 10 reps

Smith Machine Shrugs:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 100 lbs: 12 reps
Set 5: 100 lbs: 12 reps
Set 6: 100 lbs: 12 reps

_Grip was shot to hell...the 200 lbs felt like 400 _ 

*Biceps:*

Standing Barbell curl:

bare bar: 2 sets: 10 reps; 10 reps

Set 1: 105 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 4 reps; 105 lbs: 3 reps; 95 lbs: 2 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 3 reps; 95 lbs: 3 reps

Seated Dumbell Curl:

Set 1: 30s: 15 reps
Set 2: 40s: 10 reps
Set 3: 60s: 3 reps; 30s: 5 reps

Seated Hammer Curls:

_At the end of each set...after i had put in all the full-range reps i could...i did partials till i couldn't move the dumbells anymore... I didn't count them toward my total reps tho_

Set 1: 20s: 15 reps
Set 2: 25s: 10 reps
Set 3: 30s: 7 reps

Stretching: RE: dogcrapp bicep stretch

*Abs:*

Seated Leg-raises: 2 set: 20 reps; 20 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Saturday 22nd October 2005*

*Shoulders*

_This 'workout' was crammed during the 30 mins that a client i was training was doing cardio. Rest periods were short... as i was between two clients at the time._

Seated Barbell Press to front:

_These were done in the power rack...ironic huh? As i'm far from 'powerful'...lmao!_

_warm-up:_ 2 sets: bare bar

_Worksets:_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 6 reps

Arnold presses:

_This is the first time i've ever dome these...felt like cardio...it was taxing on my breathing for some odd reason_

Set 1: 40 lb dumbells: 9 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbells: 5 reps
Set 3: 50 lb dumbells: 7 reps
Set 4: 50 lb dumbells: 7 reps

Behind the Neck Press:

_Execution: Started with bar on bench. Cleaned to over head...sat down...lowered the bar down to my traps on each rep...and pressed to full extension._

Set 1: 95 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 145 lbs: 2 reps; 95 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 125 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 125 lbs: 5 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 26t October 2005

Chest; Shoulder; Tris

*External shoulder rotation: 50 reps

Incline Dumbell Press:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 40s: 10 reps
Set 2: 40s: 10 reps
Set 3: 60s: 10 reps
Set 4: 80s: 10 reps

_Worksets:_

Set 1: 100s: 4 reps (unassisted)
Set 2: 110s: 5 reps (assisted)

Flat dumbell Press:

Set 1: 100s: 3 reps
Set 2: 100s: 3 reps
Set 3: 100s: 4 reps (_failure_)

_Rep-out:_

Set 1: 80s: 7 reps (_failure_)

Incline Flys superset [*IF*]w/ Seated Lateral Raises [*SLR*]:

IF: 40s: 8 reps/ SLR: 20s: 8 reps
IF: 50s: 7 reps/ SLR: 30s: 6 reps
IF: 60s: 5 reps/ SLR: 30s: 5 reps

Arnold Presses:

Set 1: 40s: 12 reps
Set 2: 50s: 8 reps
Set 3: 60s: 5 reps
Set 4: 65s: 6 reps ( _4 reps unassisted + 2 spots_ )

Snatch/clean-to Barbell Press behind Neck:

Set 1: 115 lbs: 4 reps

Snatch:

Set 1: 115 lbs: 4 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 4 reps

Very Close-grip bench press: 

_Start position...bar in pullover position...Pulled over to chest...pressed to full extention...lowered to chest...repeat_

3 [email protected] 115 lbs: 8 reps; 7 reps; 6 reps

Lying Dumbell Extensions:

Set 1: 20s: 12 reps
Set 2: 40s: 3 reps (_too big of an increase...note this is the first time trying this exercise_)
Set 3: 30s: 5 reps

Overhead Dumbell Extension/press:

_Very strict. Start position...extreme stretch...as proposed by Dogcrapp._

Set 1: 60 lb dumbell: 6 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbell: 6 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbell: 5 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

Ok...haven't trained since wednesday last week.

I have no high-tech, Mike-Mentzer's-philosophy-based reason for not training.

My schedule was just too tight to get there. School's been screwing me. And my workplace is still closed down so i've been earning a bare minimal training people...very early in the a.m. That more or less eliminates the possibility of working out early in the morning. School is more or less all day...so that eliminates the possibility of training in the afternoon. A couple days i came home intending to go to the gym... I prepared my stuff and lay down for an hour nap to rejuvenate myself....and then i'd realise that 2-4 hours had gone...and it was too late to leave home

 :Frown:  ... 'tis what comes with the territory i guess.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 31st October 2005

6 a.m.

Hamstrings; Lower Back

*_The session was done in 30 minutes while my client was doing cardio._

Deadlifts:

_Warm-up:_

bare bar: 10 reps
135 lbs: 10 reps
225 lbs: 8 reps

_Work-sets:_

315 lbs: 5 reps
405 lbs: 4 reps
455 lbs: 1 rep

Seated Leg-curl:

_Warm-up:_

45 lbs: 15 reps
90 lbs: 10 reps

_Workset:_

135 lbs: 6 reps

Bodyweight Hyperextensions ss w/ Standing Leg-curls:

Set 1: 15 reps/ 45 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 15 reps/ 45 lbs: 10 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 31st October 2005

9:30 p.m.

Quads; Calves; Abs*

_This session was done in one hour..._

Leg-press:

_Warm-up:_

120 lbs: 50 reps
210 lbs: 30 reps
300 lbs: 20 reps

_Worksets:_

500 lbs: 15 reps
660 lbs: 6 reps

Squats:

_warm-up:_

135 lbs: 20 reps
225 lbs: 10 reps

_work-set:_

315 lbs: 5 reps

*Calves*

Calf-press (on the leg-press machine):

300 lbs: 20 reps
390 lbs: 15 reps
480 lbs: 10 reps
660 lbs: 6 reps
705 lbs: 5 reps
660 lbs: 5 reps
480 lbs: 10 reps

*Abs*

Rope Crunches:

2 sets @ 35 lbs: 20 reps; 20 reps
1 set @ 45 lbs: 20 reps

Reverse Crunches:

3 sets: 20 reps; 20 reps; 20 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

Wednesday 2nd November 2005

_Firstly, i should note, i haven't slept in three nights...compounding that, is the fact that i worked straight tru the night last nite (school work)...til this morning...then at 5 am i had to train a client and then at 6:15, myself.

This workout is a reflection of the above-mentioned events.

It was executed during the interim of my client's cardio. This session lasted 27 minutes._

*Chest*

Incline Dumbell:

_Warm-up:_

40 lb dumbells: 6 reps
50 lb dumbells: 6 reps
60 lb dumbells: 6 reps
80 lb dumbells: 6 reps

_Worksets:_

100 lb dumbells: 4 reps
100 lb dumbells: 3 reps

Flat dumbell press:

80 lb dumbells: 8 reps
100 lb dumbells: 3 reps
100 lb dumbells: 3 reps
80 lb dumbells: 6 reps

Dumbell pullovers:

50 lb dumbells: 15 reps
60 lb dumbells: 15 reps
70 lb dumbells: 10 reps

----------


## Keyser Sozey

> ...Continued from here:
> 
> http://forums.anabolicreview.com/sho...4&page=3&pp=40
> 
> *29th August 2005*
> 
> *Chest; Tris; Calves*
> 
> *Chest:*
> ...


I would throw in a few sets of db flyes (decline) for chest. Also, on your last set of close grip bench, I would do 155, then drop to 135, like the previous set. 
I *theorize* that the last weight you do is what the muscle remembers, except for drop sets. JMO...Other than that, Tommy likee :Big Grin:

----------


## Keyser Sozey

> *Tuesday 30th August*
> 
> *Quads and Hams*
> 
> *Quads:*
> 
> Squats:
> 
> 3 warm-up sets: bodyweight: 20; 15; 12
> ...


I would throw in a few sets of leg extensions to failure. Again, on the Romanian Deadlift, I would do set 4 like set 3.

----------


## Keyser Sozey

> *Wednesday 31st August 2005
> 
> Shoulders: Volume Training
> 
> *_Warm-up: 5 sets: press behind: bare bar: 10 reps each set_
> 
> Dumbell Shoulder Press:
> 
> Set 1: 60s: 8 reps
> ...


On the db presses, I would go 50, 60 70, 80, 90, 90. Can you tell I don't like pyramiding down? :Wink:  Same with the upright rows.

----------


## Keyser Sozey

> *Thursday 1st September 2005
> 
> Back; Biceps; Triceps; Calves
> 
> Back:
> 
> *Chins _[to front]_:
> 
> _bodyweight..._
> ...


My Back workout was very similar to yours, however, I have recently gotten back to basics. The first three exercises (chins, deads, bbell rows) make me want to rolf, when I'm done. I do weighted chins though. However, I don't know if this is your pre-contest log, so those extra exercises could be necessary.

----------


## Keyser Sozey

> Slin: 10 IUs in the a.m. upon awaking and 10 IUs PWO. 
> 
> 
> *Monday 5th September 2005
> 
> Chest; Calves; Bis
> 
> Chest:*
> 
> ...


Set 6, in db incline presses is the only one that stands out :Big Grin:  Other than that, Kosher.

----------


## Keyser Sozey

> *Tuesday 6th September
> 
> Quads; Abs; Cardio
> 
> *_Perceived energy level low...very low_
> 
> _Warm-up: 4 sets squats: bodyweight: 12 reps each set
> Stretching: between sets_
> 
> ...


On Bbell squats, I'd do: 135, 185, 225, 275, 315, 315.

----------


## Keyser Sozey

> Thanks..appreciate you following  
> 
> *Tuesday 13th September 2005
> 
> Legs
> 
> *Squats:
> 
> _Warm-up:_
> ...


Solid! Btw, I used to do rep out sets all the time....i have that no weight reduction (except for drop sets) *theory* temporarily glued in my head, and we bbers can be stubborn. However, it seems to be working well for you.
Also, bear with me, as you have a detailed program and I am perusing carefully. If I don't answer to a certain post, it's b/c I like what I see and I don't want to keep repeating this theory crap.  :AaGreen22:   :LOL:   :AaGreen22:

----------


## Keyser Sozey

> *Thursday 15 th September 2005
> 
> Back
> 
> *Deadlifts:
> 
> _Warm-up:_
> 
> 2 sets: bar: 10 reps each set
> ...


I feel that your mid/low back should be fried from the deads and the db rows, and would cut out the low pulley rows. Perhaps you could add a couple more sets to the v bar pulldowns.
Btw, when I've used slin, it's strictly 10 iu's pwo...So I concur with your experiment.

----------


## Keyser Sozey

> *Monday 19th September 2005
> 
> Chest; tris; bis*
> 
> *Chest:*
> 
> Incline Dumbell press:
> 
> _Warmup:_
> ...


Nothing gives me a greater pump in my upper arm than s/setting tris and bis.
Good Stuff.

----------


## Keyser Sozey

> Seated Alternating Dumbell curls:
> 
> Set 1: 50s: 6 reps
> Set 2: 60s: 5 reps
> *Set 3: 75s: 2 reps***
> Set 4: 60s: 4 reps
> 
> _**was too big of a jump. I've curled 80s in the past when i was at a heavier bodyweight. At this current sub-190 lb physique...these reps were positively ugly._


LOL....And swingee to the left and swingee to the right. JK bro, I do cheat sets all the time.
Honestly, i have to eat (it's been 3 hours since my last meal), but i enjoy this detail, and I will delay the ppwo, just for you, Nark  :Wink/Grin:  .
Also, Don't you think that hammer curls incorporate too much upper forearm? How did they work for you?

----------


## Keyser Sozey

> I was working alone as my spotter didn't come to the gym tonight...so i didn't attempt 405 lbs for 2 reps.


Wait, do you have a training partner, or a person that comes to the gym just to spot you? What are you the prince of Barbados?
































JK buddy. While I'm at it......plus one  ( i deserve it )  :7up:

----------


## Keyser Sozey

> _School; Bad eating; poor sleeping...these factors have caught up with me  . I had to quit at the beginning...95 lbs under my max. Weight that i'd normally warm-up with gave me hell. My insides felt like they were gonna fall out...  .For the first time in a while, i felt mortal...I never feel human in the gym_
> [/i]


All of the above factors affect us all at times.
So you felt mortal in the gym for the first time, huh? I'm sure you weren't wearing the purple spandex in your avatar then.  :LOL:  <---you wearing the spandex.....  :Wink/Grin: 
Isn't it nice to have a critique w/ a sense of humor?

----------


## Keyser Sozey

> *Monday 10th October 2005
> 
> Legs
> 
> *_Trained by myself again today...didn't go overboard with my poundages...but didn't let training alone limit me much either_
> 
> Leg-press:
> 
> _Warm-up:_
> ...


Helluva workout right here.

----------


## Keyser Sozey

> Wednesday 2nd November 2005
> 
> _Firstly, i should note, i haven't slept in three nights...compounding that, is the fact that i worked straight tru the night last nite (school work)...til this morning...then at 5 am i had to train a client and then at 6:15, myself.
> 
> This workout is a reflection of the above-mentioned events.
> 
> It was executed during the interim of my client's cardio. This session lasted 27 minutes._
> 
> *Chest*
> ...


Dunno how you could train after not sleeping for 3 days.
Anyway, I like how you mix up your workouts, prioritizing, etc. The fact of the matter is getting things done, and you do. 
Your training log is quite detailed. With it, it would be very difficult to plateau, b/c everything is on point. Keep up the good work, Nark.
I hope my comments helped in some way.

----------


## *Narkissos*

Keysey..thanks for taking the time to veiw and reply.

I've been bunked down with school work mang...so i apologise for not replying earlier.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> My Back workout was very similar to yours, however, I have recently gotten back to basics. The first three exercises (chins, deads, bbell rows) make me want to rolf, when I'm done. I do weighted chins though. However, I don't know if this is your pre-contest log, so those extra exercises could be necessary.


 Keysey Sozey

I'm mentally conditioned to higher volume training...so i don't usually restrict myself to just 3 heavy exercises per session...by the way ole man...my pre-contest log ended August 20th...i'm back into a maintenance phase (due to school's restraints)...after which i'll be back into my bulking phases




> Set 6, in db incline presses is the only one that stands out Other than that, Kosher.


Why does it stand out ole boy? It was a 'rep-out' set  :Big Grin: 




> On Bbell squats, I'd do: 135, 185, 225, 275, 315, 315.


You'd note that i did 4 sets of bodyweight squats before...that's akin to warming up with the bar..but less restrictive. In addition, set 1 at 135 and set 2 at 225 were warm-up sets. My Max is 405




> Solid! Btw, I used to do rep out sets all the time....i have that no weight reduction (except for drop sets) *theory* temporarily glued in my head, and we bbers can be stubborn. However, it seems to be working well for you.
> Also, bear with me, as you have a detailed program and I am perusing carefully. If I don't answer to a certain post, it's b/c I like what I see and I don't want to keep repeating this theory crap.


Yea..rep outs...I love 'em




> I feel that your mid/low back should be fried from the deads and the db rows, and would cut out the low pulley rows. Perhaps you could add a couple more sets to the v bar pulldowns.
> Btw, when I've used slin, it's strictly 10 iu's pwo...So I concur with your experiment.


My lower back is only mildly pumped at this stage...If it were stiff-leg deads instead i'd've been in trouble. I prefer to row..than pulldown. Some workouts i may do all rows. I think rows are the best overall back exercises.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Nothing gives me a greater pump in my upper arm than s/setting tris and bis.
> 
> Good Stuff


 

Isn't a superset...i do 4 sets or so of a bi exercise...and then i go to tris and complete the required number of sets... etc. 



Was suggested by a bro on another site...feels great.






> LOL....And swingee to the left and swingee to the right. JK bro, I do cheat sets all the time.
> 
> Honestly, i have to eat (it's been 3 hours since my last meal), but i enjoy this detail, and I will delay the ppwo, just for you, Nark .
> 
> Also, Don't you think that hammer curls incorporate too much upper forearm? How did they work for you?


 

Cheating's great...when i don't cheat my arms get small (strange huh?)... Hammer curls were suggested to me by a bro on another site...so i incorporated them for that reason you mentioned...to hit forearms/brachialis... to add some dimension to my bis






> Wait, do you have a training partner, or a person that comes to the gym just to spot you? What are you the prince of Barbados?


 

I go tru training partners like there's no tomorrow. I was training with a bro..he's a member here (Big K.l.g.)... but he's been unwell... so i just train alone...taking spots from anyone there...And if noone's around i don't attempt one rep maxs..or i do with dumbell exercises..or rack exercises where i can get from under the bar easily if pinned.



O...and i'm a prince 






> All of the above factors affect us all at times.
> 
> So you felt mortal in the gym for the first time, huh? I'm sure you weren't wearing the purple spandex in your avatar then. <---you wearing the spandex..... 
> 
> Isn't it nice to have a critique w/ a sense of humor?


 

purple spandex is ****ing hot!










> Helluva workout right here.


 

Thanks it was fun to perform






> Dunno how you could train after not sleeping for 3 days.
> 
> Anyway, I like how you mix up your workouts, prioritizing, etc. The fact of the matter is getting things done, and you do. 
> 
> Your training log is quite detailed. With it, it would be very difficult to plateau, b/c everything is on point. Keep up the good work, Nark.
> 
> I hope my comments helped in some way.


 

Man...the gym is what i do...When i don't work out i can't function mentally.



Thanks for reading and critiquing..holla anytime



~Corey

----------


## *Narkissos*

Hey Keysey...




> I would throw in a few sets of db flyes (decline) for chest. Also, on your last set of close grip bench, I would do 155, then drop to 135, like the previous set. 
> I *theorize* that the last weight you do is what the muscle remembers, except for drop sets. JMO...Other than that, Tommy likee


I'm more or less done with isolation movements now that i'm out of the pre-contest mode. For the first time in my life i'm trying low-volume (with a couple exceptions) training.

On the CG-bench... that last set was a 'rep-out' set. For future reference...anytime you see me note a lighter set after my heavier sets..it's a rep-out set to full muscular failure. Sometimes i may do partials after that point...I may or may not list them here.






> I would throw in a few sets of leg extensions to failure. Again, on the Romanian Deadlift, I would do set 4 like set 3.


Leg-extensions...i drop them when i left pre-contest mode. I don't see the practical value of 'em offseason. 

On the romanium deadlift...I go by feel. I can't remember what i was thinking at that exact moment... but that was the defining factor. Set 4 was relegated to a quasi-'rep-out'...





> On the db presses, I would go 50, 60 70, 80, 90, 90. Can you tell I don't like pyramiding down? Same with the upright rows.


again here i was going by feel.. the set at 115 didn't generate the 'feel' i was seeking. The reps weren't smooth or clean by any stretch. At 95, the reps were relatively smooth so i went back to that.

----------


## Keyser Sozey

I did some rep out sets yesterday :Big Grin:  Haven't done them in a while. Btw, why is my name on some of your quotes spelled *Keysey*? Did you change that yourself?
I feel all giggly inside now (not in a gey way though) :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> I did some rep out sets yesterday Haven't done them in a while. Btw, why is my name on some of your quotes spelled *Keysey*? Did you change that yourself?
> I feel all giggly inside now (not in a gey way though)


  :Big Grin:  

*Friday 4th November 2005

Back; Biceps

7:55 pm:* _5 mins warm-up on stationary bike. This was more for my peace of mind than anything else. Lack of sleep, compounded by a domestic 'event' @ 4 am this morning (after having gone to bed at 2:30 am), is taking a definate toll on me. I'm suffering from a tension/stress headache right now._

Deadlifts:

_These were done standing on a 6" block. The emphasis was on getting a much deeper stretch; extending the range of motion; and consciously contracting my hams/glutes/erectors to get out of the bottom position. It was more similar to a stiff-leg deadlift than a regular deadlift_

_Warm-up:_

2 sets: bare bar: 15 reps; 12 reps

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps

_Workset:_

Set 3: 315 lbs: 4 reps

_My grip failed..._

Deadlifts:

_From Floor...._

Set 1: 315 lbs: 4 reps 
Set 2: 365 lbs: 3 reps
Set 3: 365 lbs: 2 reps

_My grip was the limiting factor here...it failed too early. A definate sign that i was too tired to train._

Pulldowns to front:

Set 1: 105 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 145 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 170 lbs: 6 reps
Set 5: 170 lbs: 6 reps

Barbell Rows:

_Overhand grip...ballistic reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 8 reps

Alternating Dumbell Curls:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbells: 10 reps
Set 4: 50 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 5: 60 lb dumbells: 5 reps
Set 6: 60 lb dumbells: 5 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Saturday 5th November... a.m.

15 minutes

Calves

*Standing calf-raise:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 180 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 270 lbs: 10 reps

_Workset:

This was a dropset..._

Set 3: 450 lbs: 5 reps--> 360 lbs: 4 reps--> 270 lbs: 4 reps--> 180 lbs: 5 reps--> 90 lbs: 6 reps

_Decided to hit em while my client was doing cardio...Great pump, the end lol._

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday7th November 2005

4:45 a.m.: Alarm goes off and i stare at it in disbelief...can't believe morning could come so fast. Have to go train a client. Feeling shaky...this a reflection of the day to come.

12:30 p.m.: University gym:

Chest; Shoulders; Triceps

*_The university gym was freezer cold..that, and lack of sleep more or less drained me. Took longer than usual to get warm...and even when warm i didn't feel warm. A lot of stretching was down between sets to increase bloodflow._

Incline Dumbell Bench:

_Warm-up:_

40s: 8 reps
50s: 8 reps
60s: 8 reps
80s: 8 reps

_Worksets:_

set 1: 100s: 3 reps
set 2: 100s: 4 reps

Flat dumbell Bench:

_warm-up:_

80s: 8 reps

_work:_

Set 1: 100s: 4 reps
Set 2: 100s: 4 reps

_rep-out:_

80s: 6 reps

Barbell Shoulder press to front:

Warm-up:

bare bar: 10 reps

_Work:_

3 sets: 135 lbs: 5 reps; 4 reps; 5 reps

Lateral Raises:

3 sets: 40 lb dumbells: 6 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps

Cleans:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 3 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 3 reps

Overhead Dumbell Extension:

_Warm-up:_

40 lb dumbell: 15 reps
60 lb dumbell: 10 reps

_Work-sets:_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbell: 6 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbell: 6 reps

Tricep Pressdown:

_I'm not sure of the weights...the plates just had '1' '2' '3' etc. on them...couldn't tell if they were 10s 20s 30s _ 

Set 1: 6 plates: 10 reps
Set 2: 8 plates: 4 reps; 6 plates: 4 reps; 4 plates: 4 reps
Set 3: 7 plates: 5 reps; 5 plates: 5 reps; 3 plates: 5 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

_College Gym...take two.

_*Wednesday 9th November 2005

Legs; Abs*

Squats:

_Warm-up:_

Bare bar: 2 sets: 20 reps; 20 reps

135 lbs: 20 reps
225 lbs: 10 reps

_Worksets:_

Set 1: 3*13* lbs: 7 reps (_****ing gym has kilogram plates...Prime would've loved it_)

_The gym was so cold...it hurt to breathe while i was repping..my lungs hurt from my upper middle back..to the front._

Set 2: 363 lbs: 6 reps

Hack-squat:

_Warm-up:_

50 lbs: 8 reps
100 lbs: 8 reps

_Workset:_

Set 1: 170 lbs: 3 reps; 100 lbs: 5 reps

Lying leg-curl:

_This isn't the cable-plate type...It's the free-weight type. The one that's plate loaded..and attached to the end of the home-gym type bench-press station.Needless to say...the resistance isn't constant...The contraction at top isn't spectacular...but the negative is awesome._

Set 1: 75 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 6 reps; 75 lbs: 4 reps; 50 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 4 reps; 75 lbs: 4 reps; 50 lbs: 6 reps

Calf raises on the leg-press station:

_I have no idea of the exact weight. Some guys were doing leg-presses...and where they ended is where i started. Didn't much feel like stripping the weight down...and didn't feel the need to 'warm-up' in the conventional sense. All these damned kilogram plates...arrrrrrg....The weight worked out to about 600 lbs tho._

Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps
Set 4: 9 reps
Set 5: 10 reps (_this was a rep-out set with about 350 lbs_)

*Abs:*

Lying Leg-raises:

3 sets: 15 reps; 15 reps; 15 reps

Cardio: PWO: 15 mins: bike

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 15th November 2005

Chest; Shoulders; triceps; Abs*

_Still haven't been sleeping. Went to bed at 3am this morning..Alarm went off at 4:30 am. Went to work at the gym at 5 am...and was at school for the rest of the day...til 9 pm. This workout reflects that._

Incline dumbell:

_Warm-up:_

40 lb dumbells: 8 reps
50 lb dumbells: 8 reps
60 lb dumbells: 8 reps
80 lb dumbells: 8 reps

_Worksets:_

Set 1: 100 lb dumbells: 2 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbells: 2 reps

Flat dumbell:

_warmup:_

80 lb dumbells: 6 reps
80 lb dumbells: 6 reps

_workset:_

Set 1: 100 lbs dumbells: 1 reps (_failed mid-rep on the 2nd rep_)

_'rep-out':_

80 lb dumbells: 6 reps

Dumbell Pullover:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbell: 6 reps
Set 2: 90 lb dumbell: 6 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbell: 4 reps

Seated Lateral Raises:

3 sets: 25 lb dumbells: 15 reps; 10 reps; 10 reps

Bench clean to Behind-the-Neck Press:

_warmup:_

bare bar: 10 reps
95 lbs: 12 reps

_Worksets:_

3 sets: 135 lbs: 4 reps; 3 reps; 4 reps

Clean (From floor) and Press:

2 sets: 135 lbs: 4 reps; 4 reps

Overhead dumbell extension:

Set 1: 50 lb dumbell: 15 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbell: 12 reps
Set 3: 70 lb dumbell: 10 reps
Set 4: 80 lb dumbell: 8 reps

Very Close-grip Bench Press:

4 sets: 115 lbs: 10 reps; 10 reps; 8 reps; 7 reps

*Abs:*

Incline sit-up:

3 sets: 20 reps; 15 reps; 12 reps

Incline Crunches:

2 sets: 10 reps; 10 reps

Twisting Situps:

2 sets: 8 reps; 8 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

Does no one read this?  :Frown:  

Comments? Questions?

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 16th November 2005

Back; Biceps*

Chins:

4 sets: Bodyweight: 6 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps

Deadlifts:

_Warm-up:_

3 sets: bare bar: 5 reps; 5 reps; 5 reps
135 lbs: 5 reps
225 lbs: 5 reps
315 lbs: 5 reps

_Worksets:_

Set 1: 413 lbs: 3 reps
Set 2: 453 lbs: 2 reps

Barbell Rows:

_Overhand grip..._

3 sets: 135 lbs: 8 reps; 8 reps; 8 reps

The first two sets were done with a grip outside shoulder width...the other set was done with a grip that was less than shoulder width...approximately torso width. These sets were all about scapulae retraction.

2 sets: 225 lbs: 6 reps; 6 reps

These sets were about total overload...

Corner Rows w/o handle:

_As the name suggests...i didn't use a V-bar handle hooked under then end of the bar. Instead i interlocked my fingers under the bar itself. This was not by choice of course: I'm still working out in the University gym...Had to make do with what was there._

Set 1: 70 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 9 reps
Set 3: 140 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 140 lbs: 8 reps

Dumbell Curls:

_Warm-up:_

30 lb dumbells: 8 reps
40 lb dumbells: 8 reps

_Worksets:_

Set 1: 60 lb dumbells: 4 reps--> 30 lb dumbells: 4 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbells: 4 reps--> 30 lb dumbells: 5 reps

Unilateral Dumbell Preacher Curl:

Set 1: 35 lb dumbell: 12 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbell: 6 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbell: 4 reps

Standing Curls:

_This was done with the tricep bar: the bar where palms are opposing.This exercise is equivalent to a hammer curl... kinda like a barbell hammer curl when i think about it._

4 sets: 65 lbs: 8 reps; 8 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps

----------


## Igifuno

nice routine. looks like its paying off for you.

----------


## *Narkissos*

Thanks mang

----------


## chest6

you ever try the hand over hand grip? I got a thread about it down the list a lil

----------


## *Narkissos*

> you ever try the hand over hand grip? I got a thread about it down the list a lil


I read the thread when it first went up.

I think i'm doing what you described as overhand grip.

If not...could you please detail it for me?

Thanks

~Corey

----------


## chest6

> I read the thread when it first went up.
> 
> I think i'm doing what you described as overhand grip.
> 
> If not...could you please detail it for me?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ~Corey


I've got a bad memory..you might have even been the first to reply...I guess I could have just looked  :1laugh:  

I do it with either my right hand in front of my left on the bar or vis versa. I think what you are described would be more similiar to the V bar. I dont know how you do that..I tried that once and I couldn't do it.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday November 17th 2005

Calves*

_Warm-up:_

Bodyweight: Standing Calf-raises: 2 sets: 15 reps; 15 reps

(_Incline Leg-press_) Calf Raises:

Set 1: 300 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 500 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 660 lbs: 7 reps
Set 4: 705 lbs: 5 reps

I stretched each calf for a 20-count at the end of each set...on the calf-block

Set 5: 660 lbs: 5 reps (_held a 10-count stretch in the max-stretch position on the end of the last rep_)

Set 6: 500 lbs: 8 reps (_held a 10-count stretch in the max-stretch position on the end of the last rep_)

----------


## Keyser Sozey

Bro, you must be some kind of machine. What's the average of hours slept per night? I'd say four, or so.
I have been reading your w/o log and b/c of it, I have been implementing the drop set more, repping sets (which I had not done in a while), and I have been toying w/ the Mentzer strategies as well.....
Keep it up, Nark. 
Get some sleep :Big Grin:

----------


## *Narkissos*

Sleeping is for the dead...lmao

Thanks for following man.

i'm averaging 2-3 hours of 'sleep' per night.

It'll be rectified when this semester is over.

til then...  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Keyser Sozey

Bump.....Nark, update?

Did you go into hybernation b/c of the lack of sleep? :Big Grin: J/K

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Bump.....Nark, update?
> 
> Did you go into hybernation b/c of the lack of sleep?J/K


lmao...nah.

My ISP cancelled my internet account...so i've no E-access. Til this is rectified i'll be online less: posting from school when time allows.

*Sunday 20th November 2005*

*Legs; lower lats*

_Stationary bike: 5 mins: General Warm-up_
_Stretching: 5 mins_

Squats:

_Warm-up:_

2 sets: bare bar: 20 reps; 20 reps
135 lbs: 20 reps
225 lbs: 10 reps

_Worksets:_

Set 1: 315 lbs: 8 reps

Set 2: *405 lbs: 2 reps* (I was training without a spotter... and failed on the start of the 3rd rep...in the bottom position) *Personal Best*

Set 3: *315 lbs: 10 reps Personal Best*

Hack-squats:

_'warm-up':_ 3 sets: 120 lbs: 10 reps; 10 reps; 10 reps

_Worksets:_

Set 1: *210 lbs: 6 reps Personal Best*
Set 2: *300 lbs: 6 reps Personal Best*

Seated Leg-curl:

Set 1: 70 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 105 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 9 reps
Set 4: 105 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 70 lbs: 16 reps

V-bar Chins:

_These were done by just wrapping the V-bar handle over the chinning bar..._

Set 1: bodyweight: 8 reps

Set 2 (_dropset_): 
bodyweight + 100 lb dumbell: 2 reps; stripped to: bodyweight: 6 reps

Set 3: bodyweight: 6 reps

Very Close grip Chin:

_These were done like the v-bar chins. Palms facing each other...fingers interlocked around chinning bar._

1 set: bodyweight: 5 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 22nd November 2005

Chest; Bis; Abs

*Incline dumbell bench:

_Warm-up:_

40 lb dumbells: 8 reps
50 lb dumbells: 8 reps
70 lb dumbells: 6 reps

_Worksets:_

Set 1: 100 lb dumbells: 4 reps (_no spotter_)
Set 2: 100 lb dumbells: 2 reps (_no spotter_)
Set 3: 100 lb dumbells: 4 reps (_w/ spotter_)
Set 4: 100 lb dumbells: 6 reps (_w/ spotter_)

Flat dumbell Bench:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbells: 7 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbells: 4 reps (_w/ spotter_)
Set 3: 100 lb dumbells: 4 reps (_w/ spotter_)

*May drop a couple sets next session...and add an incline fly to the mix for 1 or 2 sets.*

Seated Dumbell Curl:

_warm-up:_

2 sets: 40 lb dumbells: 8 reps; 8 reps

_Worksets:_

Set 1: 60 lb dumbells: 3 reps; 30 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbells: 3 reps; 30 lb dumbells: 6 reps

Unilateral Dumbell Preacher Curl:

_warm-up:_
Set 1: 25 lb dumbell: 10 reps

_work-sets:_
Set 1: 40 lb dumbell: 6 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbell: 6 reps

'Partner' Curls:

These are curls done between two people. First i loaded the bar with a moderate amount of weight... then curled to failure...At failure i handed the bar to my partner who, like me, curled to failure. When he failed..he handed it back to me and i repeated. We went back and forth til our arms were fully engorged with blood.

4 sets: 60 lbs: rep til failure

*Abs:*

Incline Sit-ups:

_On these i held an 80 lb dumbell accross my chest..._

Set 1: bodyweight + 80 lb dumbell: 10 reps

_Incline leg-raises:_

2 sets: 10 reps; 10 reps

----------


## znak

You really keep hitting your body from different angles and with different exercise and reps. If you slept like a normal person, you would get truely HUGE. (lol).

Do you have your workout planned before you hit the gym? I see in your notes where you indicate that you may add something and that you go by "feel".

What do you do? Go in with a basic plan and then tweak it as you go on? Especially on set and reps. You go from gonzo reps to super heavy low reps. Do you have a plan on how you do this?

Awsome, post bro. I am ste****g some of your workouts even as we speak.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> You really keep hitting your body from different angles and with different exercise and reps. If you slept like a normal person, you would get truely HUGE. (lol).


lol...thanks for following




> Do you have your workout planned before you hit the gym? I see in your notes where you indicate that you may add something and that you go by "feel".
> 
> What do you do? Go in with a basic plan and then tweak it as you go on? Especially on set and reps. You go from gonzo reps to super heavy low reps. Do you have a plan on how you do this?


I go in with a basic idea of what i want...what i need to achieve...and then i tweak the route to getting there as u go tru the session...by listening to my body.

Exercise-wise... i know for the specific days that they're exercises that i MUST do.

e.g.
Legs: free-squats
Chest: Incline db and flat db press
Back: Deadlifts and Overhand-grip Barbell rows

Weight-wise... i set specific goals per session..and change the rep scheme to accomodate reaching those goals. The change in rep scheme may reflect me being more tired than usual..or conversely more rested. The set scheme may change according to how my body feels.. i.e. how long it takes for me to feel 'warm'. 

There's a certain weight range that i MUST work, or attempt to work, in every session... for the sake of consistency. For me that's:

e.g.
Back: deadlifts: 400-500 range
Legs: Squats: 365-405 range
Chest: 100 lb dumbells.

Every other detail not covered by what i stated above, is a variable... and as a variable, is changed to accommodate/facilitate reaching my preset goals.

Such variables would be, for example, anxiallary exercises.




> Awsome, post bro. I am ste****g some of your workouts even as we speak.


Steal away man...  :Thumps Up:  

And thanks again for following

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 24th November 2005

Back

*Wide-grip Chins to front:

3 sets: 6 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps

Very Close grip Chins to front:

_These were done with palms facing each other...and fingers interlocked_ 

3 sets: 6 reps; 4 reps; 5 reps

Deadlifts:

_Warm-up:_

3 sets: bare bar: 8 reps; 5 reps; 5 reps
135 lbs: 5 reps
225 lbs: 5 reps
315 lbs: 5 reps

_Workset:_

_This was a dropset:_ 453 lbs: 2 reps; 313 lbs: 4 reps

Barbell Rows:

_Overhand grip..._

_Warm-up:_ 135 lbs: 15 reps

_Worksets:_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 275 lbs: 3 reps; 185 lbs: 4 reps

One arm Dumbell Row:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbell: 12 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbell: 10 reps

_My erectors were fried at this point... but i still had hang cleans to be done.._

Hang cleans:

_The limiting factor here was my forearms. My forearms were hella pumped._

3 sets: 135 lbs: 6 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps

Dumbell Pullover:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbell: 6 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbell: 7 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Saturday 26th November 2005

Shoulders; Triceps

High Rep Day!


*Seated Lateral Raises:

Set 1: 10 lb dumbells: 30 reps
Set 2: 20 lb dumbells: 20 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbells: 10 reps; 20 lb dumbells: 5 reps; 10 lb dumbells: 10 reps
Set 4: 40 lb dumbells: 5 reps; 20 lb dumbellS: 10 reps; 10 lb dumbells: 10 reps

Bent Lateral Raises:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbells: 15 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbells: 12 reps; 20 lb dumbells: 5 reps
Set 3: 50 lb dumbells: 5 reps; 40 lb dumbells: 5 reps; 30 lb dumbells: 5 reps; 25 lb dumbells: 5 reps

Barbell Shoulder Press (to front):

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 4 reps; 95 lbs: 4 reps

Arnold Presses:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbells: 4 reps; 40 lb dumbells: 4 reps
Set 3: 70 lb dumbells: 3 reps; 40 lb dumbells: 5 reps

Barbell Upright Rows...to Chin:

_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps_

Set 1: 45 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 65 lbs: 7 reps; 45 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 85 lbs: 5 reps; 65 lbs: 5 reps; 45 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 125 lbs: 5 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps; 85 lbs: 3 reps; 65 lbs: 4 reps; 45 lbs: 5 reps

*Triceps:*

Pressdowns:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 25 reps
Set 2: 55 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 65 lbs: 20 reps

Lying Unilateral Dumbell Extension:

3 sets: 15 lb dumbell: 10 reps; 8 reps; 8 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

Monday 28th November 2005

Legs

_General Warmup:_ Bodyweight Squats:
4 sets: 10 reps each set
4 sets: 5 reps each set

Barbell Squats:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 405 lbs: 4 reps (*Personal Best*)

Front Squats:

_These hurt my wrist like a mofo... I held the Bar like an Olympic lifter would: fingers under bar as opposed to hands accross chest_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 4 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps

Leg-press:

_No need for a warm-up...Hopped straight in..._

Set 1: 660 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 750 lbs: 8 reps (*Personal Best*)

Seated Leg-Curl:

_I was gonna do all my sets at the lighter weight for 20 reps.. but some chick nearby was using double the weight i was using...and giving me the 'owned' expression...so i slapped on some weight for the last set. Can't be outdone man...just can't lol._

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 4: 115 lbs: 10 reps

Calf-Raise:

_This was done in the leg-press station...The first set was preceded by a 'warm-up' set of 15 reps in the smith Machine_

Set 1: 390 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 660 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 705 lbs: 7 reps (*Personal Best*)
Set 4: 705 lbs: 7 reps (*Repeat Personal Best*)
Set 5: 660 lbs: 7 reps
Set 6: 480 lbs: 12 reps

_On the first set the reps were explosive... On subsequent sets, the reps were slow and controlled._

Static Calf-Stretches:

_This was basically me holding a weight in one hand...standing on the calf blockin the max-stretch position for as long as i could hold it._

Set 1: 45 lb plate: 20-count on each leg
Set 2: 120 lb dumbell: 10-count on each leg

I didn't expect to be this strong this session. My strength seems to be increasing exponentially.  :EEK!:

----------


## 305GUY

Congrats on some more personal best lifts Nark! u da man! :Thumps Up:

----------


## *Narkissos*

Thanks man...Trying to get bigger and stronger. 

No gear...No supps...Just me and the weights.

It's hard.

Thanks for following.

~Corey

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 29th November

Chest; Tri; Shoulders

*Incline Dumbell Press:

_Warmup:_
50 lb dumbells: 10 reps
60 lb dumbells: 10 reps

Worksets:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbells: 6 reps (unassisted: *Personal Best*)
Set 2: 120 lb dumbells: 4 reps (assisted)... 80 lb dumbells: 3 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbells: 4 reps (some assitance).. 80 lb dumbells: 2 reps

_This was sweet..._

Incline Fly:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbells: 5 reps; 40 lb dumbells: 5 reps
Set 4: 25 lb dumbells: 20 reps (*pump set*)

Dumbell Decline Press:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 90 lb dumbells: 7 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbells: 7 reps
Set 4: 65 lb dumbells: 10 reps (*rep-out*)

Close-grip Bench:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 6 reps (_this set was Very-close-grip. My hands were almost touching_)

Seated Lateral Raise:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbells: 12 reps; 15 lb dumbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbells: 6 reps; 20 lb dumbells: 6 reps

Seated Bent Lateral Raise:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbells: 6 reps; 15 lb dumbells: 9 reps (_some chick had stolen the 20s from under me mid-set so i had to use these_)

Set 2: 40 lb dumbells: 6 reps; 25 lb dumbells: 6 reps

Standing Dumbell Front Raises:

2 sets: 20 lb dumbells: 15 reps; 15 reps

Arnold Presses:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 55 lb dumbells: 4 reps; 40 lb dumbells: 2 reps
Set 3: 55 lb dumbells: 4 reps; 40 lb dumbells: 2 reps

Dumbell Shrugs:

_No straps..._

Set 1: 100 lb dumbells: 12 reps
Set 2: 120 lb dumbells: 8 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 1st December 2005

Back; Bis

*_I wasn't planning on training today...Hadn't slept in two days...and hadn't eaten much of anything today. I thought that'd cause a drop in my deadlift Max. Seeing that my workout is built around deadlifting that would've been reason enough for me not to train today. But my training partners (yes, i got a couple over the last week) would have none of that..._ 

Deadlifts:

_Warmup:_

_No straps used during these sets..._

Bare bar: 2 set: 10 reps; 10 reps
135 lbs: 10 reps
225 lbs: 10 reps
315 lbs: 6 reps

_Workset:

Used Straps on this set..._

Set 1 (dropset): 455 lbs: 2 reps; 315 lbs: 8 reps (failure)

Barbell Rows:

_My erectors were pretty much raped at this point... Barbell Rows: Over hand grip..torso parallel to floor_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps

Corner Rows:

Set 1: 70 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 210 lbs: 4 reps; 140 lbs: 4 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps (*Personal Best*)

Underhand-grip Lat-Machine Pulldowns:

Set 1: 200 lbs: 5 reps; 140 lbs: 4 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 4 reps; 140 lbs: 4 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 200 lbs: 5 reps; 140 lbs: 4 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps

Seated Alternate Dumbell Curl:

Set 1: 50 lb dumbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbells: 4 reps; 30 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbells: 4 reps; 30 lb dumbells: 7 reps

Unilateral Dumbell Preacher Curls:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbell: 12 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbell: 7 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbell: 6 reps (_2 unassisted...4 negatives_)

Standing Rope Curls:

3 sets: pump sets... til failure

----------


## Keyser Sozey

Good stuff, Nark. I found two new training partners as well. 
Btw, those numbers aren't too shabby for being natty. :Big Grin:

----------


## *Narkissos*

Not shabby at all... i'm a sub-200lb beast lmao!

----------


## *Narkissos*

* Monday 5th December 2005

Chest; Shoulders (light); Triceps*

_Status: I had my first end-of-semester exam today at 9am. For it, i crammed til 4:00 am...went to bed by 4:30 am... I woke at 6 am...to be ready to meet my ride to school at 7 am. After the exam i came home... feeling unwell. I chilled for a bit and ate once. Napped for 1/2 hour then had a small snack and a redbull 'energy drink'. That being said, tonight's workout reflected the lack of sleep and piss poor eating._

Barbell Flat Bench:

_Seems like everyone in the gym was doing chest tonight...dumbell bench at that. With nowhere else to work i was forced to attempt a barbell bench. With no prior warm-up, my workout went as follows_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 6 reps; 135 lbs: 6 reps

Incline Dumbell Press:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbells: 5 reps; 50 lb dumbells: 5 reps

Incline Fly:

_The bench i used was hella wobbly. The lack of stability manifested itself through pain in my shoulder. It was a bitch...but i worked through it: seeing it as a means to an end._

Set 1: 35 lb dumbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbells: 8 reps

*Shoulders:*

Seated Barbell Press (to front):

_My low strength was really reflected here. After set one pathetic attempt at bitch weight i decided on using a lighter weight for a set number of full range reps followed by partials to failure..._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 2 reps
Set 2: 95 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 95 lbs: 6 reps + partials to failure
Set 4: 95 lbs: 8 reps + partials to failure
Set 5: 95 lbs: 6 reps + partials to failure

Cable Upright rows:

Set 1: 30 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 65 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 6 reps; 65 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 105 lbs: 5 reps; 65 lbs: 5 reps

*Triceps:*

Tricep Pressdowns:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 55 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 65 lbs: 20 reps (rest; pause)

Lying Unilateral Dumbell Extensions:

Set 1: 15 lb dumbell: 15 reps
Set 2: 20 lb dumbell: 9 reps
Set 3: 20 lb dumbell: 10 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 6th December 2005*

*Legs*

_Warm-up: 6 sets: bodyweight squats: 5-10 rep range_

Barbell Squats:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 405 lbs: 4 reps (unassisted: *Personal Best*)
Set 5: 405 lbs: 3 reps; 315 lbs: 3 reps; 225 lbs: 6 reps

_I'm getting so strong from session to session...my spotters walked away from me when i was squatting cus they were feeling neglected..cus i never use them anymore. I'm not using any form of anabolic nor supplements, 'cept food, but i don't feel 'natural' in the least. 495 here i come!_  :Thumps Up:  

Dumbell Walking Lunges:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 4: 60 lb dumbells: 6 reps

_These were ill..._

Seated Leg-curls:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 8 reps; 90 lbs: 7 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 8 reps; 70 lbs: 7 reps
Set 4: 115 lbs: 8 reps; 90 lbs: 7 reps

Calf-raises:

_These were done on the leg-press machine..._

Set 1: 300 lbs: 30 reps
Set 2: 800 lbs: 7 reps; 660 lbs: 3 reps; 570 lbs: 3 reps
Set 3: 660 lbs: 6 reps; 490 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 660 lbs: 6 reps; 490 lbs: 4 reps; 300 lbs: 5 reps
Set 5: 300 lbs: 20 reps (_rest-pause: 15 reps followed by 5 more_)

_Stretching was doen between sets for a 10-count. At the end of the session i stretched, one calf at a time, on the calf block. The first set of stretches was with my bodyweight... for a 20-count on each calf. The second set was with a 45 lb plate in one hand... for a 20-count on each calf._

*Prognosis?*

I ****ing love training!

----------


## Keyser Sozey

> hey bro...nice stuff!! WOndering how and what your theories are behind the pw shake, then a myoplex than a meal before bed.....myoplex is decent?


*sighs*

----------


## *Narkissos*

> *sighs*


  :LOL:  ...thread purged

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 8th October:* *30 minute shoulders*

_Was on AR till 5 am.. had an exam at 4 pm...crammed between 5 am and 3 pm...This brief workout was a reflection of that  My thursday morning client had to be re-scheduled to thursday evening... So i forfeited my own training session...and did this shoulder primer in the 1/2 hour where she was doing cardio_

Behind the Neck Press:

Warmup: 

bare bar: 30 reps
bare bar: 20 reps

Set 1: 95 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 3 reps; 95 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 95 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 95 lbs: 6 reps
Set 5: 95 lbs: 5 reps
Set 6: 95 lbs: 6 reps
Set 7: 95 lbs: 5 reps
Set 8: 95 lbs: 5 reps
Set 9: 95 lbs: 6 reps
Set 10: 95 lbs: 6 reps

Seated Lateral Raises:

5 sets: 20 lb dumbells: 10 reps each set

One arm lateral raise:

Set 1: 10 lb dumbell: 20 reps
Set 2: 12 lb dumbell: 15 reps

This workout was characterised by very short rest periods

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Saturday 10 December 2005

Back; Bis*

_Was hella tired today...so i dropped my heavy rows and deads... Trained for 'the pump' today instead._

Lat Machine Pulldowns:

_These were done with an underhand (i.e. reverse) grip..._

Set 1: 105 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 200 lbs: 4 reps; 145 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 200 lbs: 3 reps; 145 lbs: 4 reps; 125 lbs: 4 reps; 85 lbs: 4 reps

Low-pulley Row:

_This was done with a short bar...the one used for tricep pressdowns...using an underhand (i.e. reverse) grip identical to that used on the lat-machine pulldowns._

Set 1: 125 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 6 reps; 145 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 4 reps; 145 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 200 lbs: 4 reps; 125 lbs: 6 reps; 105 lbs: 5 reps

Weighted Hyperextension:

_I increased the weight by using 45-lb plates...held close to my torso._

Set 1: bodyweight: 15 reps
Set 2: 45 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 9 reps (_could not complete another rep_)

Chins to front:

4 sets: boduweight: 7 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps

Alternating Dumbell Curl:

3 sets: 30 lb dumbells: 10 reps; 10 reps; 10 reps

One arm Preacher Curl:

3 sets: 20 lb dumbells: 10 reps; 10 reps; 10 reps
2 sets: 10 lb dumbells: 20 reps; 20 reps

----------


## BajanBastard

Who cares?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Who cares?


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Time to get your ass back in the gym dude.

You've been missing in action for like a month.

I'm hitting Chest and tris on Monday..you coming?

Holla

----------


## chest6

> Was on AR till 5 am


yesssssss trying to outwhore me  :Smilie:

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 12th December

Chest; Tris; 

*_General Warm-up:_

Chins to front ss w/ external shoulder rotations:

chins: bodyweight: 4 sets: 6 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps
rotations: broomstick: 10 reps; 10 reps; 10 reps; 10 reps

Incline dumbell Press:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbells: 4 reps
Set 4: 110 lbs dumbells: 4 reps (_assisted_)
Set 5: 100 lb dumbells: 6 reps (_4+ 2 spots_)

Flat Fly:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 35 lb dumbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbells: 10 reps

Barbell Flat Bench Press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 3 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps

Parallel Bar dips:

4 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps; 6 reps; 5 reps; 6 reps

Tricep Pressdowns:

Set 1: 65 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 85 lbs: 8 reps; 65 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 95 lbs: 4 reps; 75 lbs: 4 reps; 55 lbs: 4 reps

Reverse Grip Bench Press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 3 reps; 95 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps

Behind the Neck Chins:

3 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

* Wednesday 14th December 2005

A.m.:

*Bodyweight Chins:

_To front:_

4 sets: 10 reps; 8 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps

_Behind the Neck:_

4 sets: 6 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps

*P.M.

Legs:*

_I rode to the gym tonight so that was more or less part of the warm-up process.

general warmup: 10-minute bike ride
bodyweight squats: 6 sets of 5 reps_

Barbell Squat:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 405 lbs: 4 reps; 315 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 315 lbs: 10 reps

Front Squat:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 2*** reps; 135 lbs: 6 reps

***I got stuck in the bottom position on the start of the 3rd rep of the second set...so i made it a dropset.

Leg-press:

Set 1: 660 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 660 lbs: 8 reps

Hyperextensions:

_These were chracterised by mininal lumbar recruitment. I contracted my glutes and hams fully without arching my back.. all the while doing this without my torso reachign parallel to the floor...thus eliminating the dynamic contraction of the spinal erectors. In effect it felt like a suspended rounded-back stiff-legged deadlift_

3 sets: bodyweight: 20 reps; 20 reps; 20 reps

_At the end of this my hams were on fire..the constant stretching made seated leg-curls a hella difficult._

Seated Leg-curls:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 70 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 10 reps

_Due to the state of constant stretching present during the previously movement, i got a 'cramping' at the end of each set of leg-curls. This is probably due to overcompensation..as the two exercises are on two totally different ends of the spectrum._

Smith Machine Standing Calf-raise:

_warm-up: bar x 10 reps_
Set 1: 180 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 360 lbs: 6 reps; 270 lbs: 5 reps; 180 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 450 lbs: 4 reps; 270 lbs: 4 reps; 180 lbs: 7 reps

_I remember, not too long ago, when i could've done 14 45-lb plates (630 lbs) on this machine. Today i just couldn't bear the pain of the weight presing down tru my traps._

(_Leg-press machine_) Calf-Raise:

Set 1: 300 lbs: 20 reps (_rest; pause_)
Set 2: 480 lbs: 10 reps (_straight_)
Set 3: 660 lbs: 6 reps; 480 lbs: 6 reps; 300 lbs: 8 reps (_dropset_)

_I didn't get as heavy here today..but that is attributed to me having done the standing calf-raise prior_

PWO: 15 minute bike ride home..followed by PWO shake

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 15th December 2005

Shoulder; Triceps

*_I've started back riding my bike to the gym..so each weight session will be preceded by a 5-15 minute bike ride...and followed by the same_

_General warm-up:
Chins: to front: bodyweight: 4 sets: 6 reps each set
Rotator cuff work: 4 sets: 10 reps each set_

Clean and Press:

_Today i decided on splitting my shoulder workout into three phases: low-rep; medium-range reps; and high-rep._

_warm-up: bare bar: 12 reps_

_Low-rep work_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 7 reps
Set 3: 155 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 155 lbs: 5 reps
Set 5: 135 lbs: 6 reps

Behind the Neck Press:

_Medium-range rep work: I lowered the bar to my traps on each rep_

Set 1: 75 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 75 lbs: 15 reps

One-arm Standing Dumbell Lateral Raise:

_High-rep approach_

Set 1: 10 lb dumbell: 30 reps
Set 2: 20 lb dumbell: 20 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbell: 10 reps

Cable Upright rows:

Set 1: 65 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 105 lbs: 6 reps; 65 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 6 reps; 65 lbs: 6 reps

Tricep Pressdowns:

_No previous warm-up_

Set 1: 105 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 105 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 115 lbs: 3 reps; 95 lbs: 4 reps; 75 lbs: 5 reps; 55 lbs: 6 reps

Reverse-grip Bench Press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 10 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Saturday 17th December 2005*

_**Each session will be preceded by a bike ride to the gym... and followed by a bike ride home_

*Back; biceps; Abs*

(_bodyweight_)Chins to front:

Set 1: 8 reps
Set 2: 8 reps
Set 3: 6 reps
Set 4: 6 reps
Set 5: 6 reps
Set 6: 6 reps
Set 7: 8 reps

Deadlifts:

_Warm-up: bare bar: 2 sets: 5 reps each set_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 5 reps (_no straps_)
Set 2: 315 lbs: 5 reps (_no straps_)
Set 3: 500 lbs: failed attempt (_w/ straps_)
Set 4: 405 lbs: 5 reps (_w/ straps_)****

****_There was no rest moving from set 3 to set 4...when i couldn't get the bar moved.. i got my training partners to immediately strip the bar down to 405 and i started the set_

Bent Over Barbell Rows:

_These were done with my Torso parallel to the floor. I used an overhand grip... that was outside shoulder-width. Noteworthy is the fact that i don't use straps on rowing movements.. only on Very heavy deads and maybe shrugs._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps

One-arm Dumbell Row:

_Execution: at the start of each rep my palm faces my shins... It's in exactly the same position as the starting point of the barbell row. At the point of peak contraction my palm is turned so it faces my torso. I feel this supination gives me the best contraction. **Note: i always start with my 'weaker arm'._

Set 1: 80 lb dumbell: 15 reps
Set 2: 120 lb dumbell: 6 reps
Set 3: 120 lb dumbell: 8 reps

Reverse-grip pulldowns superset with dumbell Shrugs:

Set 1: 145 lbs: 10 reps /100 lb dumbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 145 lbs: 8 reps /100 lb dumbells: 8 reps

_I think i'll drop these next week_

Incline curls:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbells: 15 reps
Set 2: 20 lb dumbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 20 lb dumbells: 12 reps

Seated Alternate Dumbell Curls:

Set 1: 50 lb dumbells: 5 reps****
Set 2: 50 lb dumbells: 5 reps

****_I actually started with the 60 lb dumbells... but my bis being pre-exhausted protested..so i put them down and picked up the 50s_

One-arm dumbell preacher curls:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbell: 15 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbell: 3 reps; 30 lb dumbell: 2 reps; 20 lb dumbell: 2 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbell: 6 reps

_My left arm seems to be a lot weaker than my right...thus i started with it... Still... i had to stop the last two sets short with my right arm. My right arm could've executed at least 1 or 2 more reps... but i didn't want to exacerbate the unbalance._

Incline situps:

3 sets: 20 reps; 20 reps; 20 reps

Hanging Leg-raises:

3 sets: 10 reps; 10 reps; 10 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*19th December 2005*

_Had an exam today...Due to study demands i only got one meal(at lunch time) and one snack (pre-training) in the whole day. Tonight's training session was fueled by pure will._

*Chest*

_As with the previous workouts over the past week... this session was preceded by a bike ride to the gym. In addition, it was followed by a bike ride home.. In total it was probably, cumulatively, 15 minutes of riding

Warmp-up: Internal/External Shoulder rotation: 50 reps_

Incline Dumbell press:

Set 1: 50 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 4: 100 lb dumbells: 4 reps

Barbell Flat Benchpress:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 5 reps

_I was training by myself...and i wanted to use max poundage. The bench is my weak area.. and 225 lbs is my max... so i decided to do a rest-pause at 100% of my 1 rep max_

Set 3: 225 lbs: 1 rep
Set 4: 225 lbs: 1 rep
Set 5: 225 lbs: 1 rep
Set 6: 225 lbs: 1 rep
Set 7: 225 lbs: 1 rep
Set 8: 225 lbs: 1 rep

Set 9: 185 lbs: 5 reps
Set 10: 135 lbs: 10 reps

Parallel bar dips:

4 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set

Flat Bench Fly:

_The emphasis here was on getting that extra stretch... by lowering my arms below the point where they're parallel to the floor_

3 sets: 30 lb dumbells: 10 reps each set

Cross bench Dumbell Pullover:

_Execution... torso suspended perpendicular to a flat bench. Feet on floor.. waist lower than the bench.These were fvcking murder on my ribcage and everything in between_

Set 1: 30 lb dumbell: 10 reps _(just to get a feel..hadn't done this exercise in years)_
Set 2: 60 lb dumbell: 10 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbell: 10 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 20th December 2005.

Quads*

_Today was another low-energy session. One more exam to go.. that's tomorrow evening. I decided that i wasn't gonna train.. but i leave island Friday morning for a week... so i had no real choice in the matter. This session was less than 30 minutes in length..occuring during the 1/2 hour period where my client was doing her Cardio_

_warm-up: leg-press: 4 sets: 5 reps each set: 210 lbs_

Squats:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps

Barbell lunges:

_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: *aborted***

****_I started on my right leg... did 6 reps on my right leg...and switched to the left. On the 2nd rep i got a stabbing pain in my glute... so i completed the rep just barely. It was hella painful. I tried another rep and it felt like someone was carving my ass from the inside out. So i aborted_

Barbell Front Squat:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 8 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 21 December 2005

Shoulder; Tris; Calves

*_Today was my last exam for the semester. As last exams go... it did a number on me. It was akin to a prison gangbang_  :LOL:  

Clean and press:

_Starting at the hang-clean position

Warm-up: bare bar: 3 sets: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 140 lbs: 7 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 140 lbs: 6 reps

Cleans:

_From floor..._

Set 1: 190 lbs: 2 reps

_From the hang-clean position..._

Set 2: 140 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 140 lbs: 6 reps

Standing Behind the Neck Press:

_Starting from the hang clean position.. the bar was cleaned overhead..and then lowered to the traps. From there it was pressed to full extension. My glutes and abs were contracted tru-out the movement. My knees were slightly flexed..and my pelvis tilted backward_ 

Set 1: 75 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 95 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 6 reps

Arnold presses:

_These were done on a flat bench.. i.e. there was no back support_

Set 1: 50 lb dumbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbells: 5 reps
Set 3: 50 lb dumbells: 6 reps

Parallel Bar dips:

5 sets: bodyweight: 8 reps each set

Tricep Pressdowns:

3 sets: 75 lbs: 10 reps; 8 reps; 10 reps

Calf-raises:

_These were done on the leg-press station. The goal here was to get 100 reps by the end of the session._

Set 1: 300 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 300 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 300 lbs: 20 reps
Set 4: 660 lbs: 6 reps
Set 5: 570 lbs: 6 reps
Set 6: 500 lbs: 6 reps
Set 7: 400 lbs: 10 reps
Set 8: 400 lbs: 12 reps

*Preset goal: 100 reps 
Actual result: 100 reps*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday December 22nd 2005

Back; Biceps;*

_This may be my last training session of the year. I'm leaving on the 6a.m. flight to Trinidad. Don't think i'll get to train while there. It's been a long; hard training year. But i loved every moment of it. Today was hella hectic... Didn't eat more than one solid meal.. plus one shake..and a ghey-assed detour protein bar. Tonight's session wasn't bad tho_

Wide-grip Chins to Front:

_Bodyweight..._

Set 1: 8 reps
Set 2: 8 reps
Set 3: 6 reps
Set 4: 6 reps
Set 5: 6 reps
Set 6: 6 reps

Reverse-grip chins:

Set 1: 6 reps
Set 2: 6 reps
Set 3: 6 reps
Set 4: 6 reps
Set 5: 6 reps
Set 6: 6 reps

Deadlifts:

_Didn't much feel like going heavy. Had to train 4 days in a row so i felt that the heavy session would've been too taxing on the CNS

warm-up: bare bar: 2 set: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 3 reps; 225 lbs: 7 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: *20 reps*
Set 3: 225 lbs: *15 reps*

_On the last two sets i don't know why i went so high. There was this skinny kid working in with my training partner and me...and he put like 8 reps in 225 lbs. I thought that was a lil too close to what i was playing around with.. so i just opened the gap between us_

Low-Cable Row:

Set 1: 105 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 7 reps
Set 3: 200 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 150 lbs: 15 reps

One-arm Dumbell Preacher curl:

6 sets: 20 lb dumbell: 10 reps..each arm..each set

----------


## *Narkissos*

Here we Go...2006!

 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## *Narkissos*

*First Workout of the year 2006...

Tuesday 3rd January 2006

Chest and Biceps*

Flat Barbell Bench Press:

_Bare bar: 10 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: *30 reps*
Set 2: 135 lbs: *20 reps*
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 4 reps; 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 5: 135 lbs: 12 reps

Incline Dumbell Bench Press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbells: 5 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbells: 6 reps

Flat Bench Fly:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbells: 12 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbells: 4 reps; 40 lb dumbells: 4 reps

Standing Barbell Curl:

_45 lb Olympic bar: 2 sets: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 95 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 95 lbs: 8 reps

One-arm dumbell Preacher Curls:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbell: 6 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbell: 6 reps

Barbell Reverse Preacher Curl:

Set 1: 25 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 45 lbs: 9 reps
Set 3: 45 lbs: 9 reps
Set 4: 55 lbs: 5 reps; 45 lbs: 4 reps

---------------------------------------------

*Diet:*

*Meal 1:* Egg fried rice

6 whole eggs, 1 cup of rice

*Meal 2:* Tuna/egg fried rice

4 whole eggs; 1 can tuna; 2 cups rice

*Snack:*

Fruit Platter: _4 pieces assorted fruit_

*Meal 3:* Same as meal 2

*Train...*

*Meal 4:* PWO

[10 IUs insulin ]: 2 scoops whey, 2 scoops sugar

*Meal 5:* PPWO

2 cups rice; 1 chicken breast

*Meal 6:*

2 cups rice; 1 can tuna; 4 whole eggs

----------


## Troder

That's a heck of a workout....

----------


## *Narkissos*

> That's a heck of a workout....


  :LOL:  thanks.. you like?

 :Thumps Up:

----------


## *Narkissos*

_As soon as i got accustomed to writing "2005".. 2006 came along...dammit

_*Wednesday 4th January 2006

Quads; Calves*

_Intro: I'd normally be training quads; hams and calves.. but seeing that i was unable to train monday.. thus relegating my training this week to 4 consecutive sessions (back being on friday) i didn't think my hams would've recovered enough to make friday's session possible. 

**Sidenote: I rode my bike to and from the gym tonight.._ 

_General Warm-up:_

_Light Leg-Extensions:

5 sets: 45 lbs: 10 reps each set_

Barbell Squats:

_Warmup:_
Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps _(squat to parallel...deliberate pause at bottom)_
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps _(squat ass-to-ground...deliberate pause at bottom)_
Set 3: 135 lbs: 10 reps _(squat ass-to-ground...deliberate pause at bottom)_
Set 4: 135 lbs: 10 reps _(squat ass-to-ground...deliberate pause at bottom)_

_Work-set:_

Set 1: 315 lbs: 6 reps _(Squat to Parallel)_

Leg-press:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 390 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 480 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 570 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 660 lbs: 10 reps

Workset:

Set 1: 750 lbs: 6 reps

*Calves:*

_Warm-up: Bodyweight Standing Calf-raises: 2 sets: 10 reps each set_

Calf-raises on the Leg-press Station:

_The goal here was 10 sets of 10 reps with 500 lbs.. but i didn't make it

There was a deliberate pause at the position of maximum stretch. Each rep was executed smoothly_

Set 1: 500 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 500 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 500 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 500 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 500 lbs: 8 reps
Set 6: 500 lbs: 8 reps
Set 7: 500 lbs: 6 reps
Set 8: 500 lbs: 7 reps
Set 9: 500 lbs: 8 reps
Set 10: 500 lbs: 7 reps

--------------------------------------------------
*Today's 'diet':*

*Meal 1:* [10 IUs Insulin ] 2 scoops whey... scoops sugar

*Meal 2:* 1 1/2 chicken thighs... 3 cups rice

*Meal 3:* 1 chicken breast... 2 cups rice

*Meal 4:* 1 chicken breast... 2 cups rice

_Train..._

*Meal 5:* PWO: 2 scoop whey... 2 scoops sugar

*Meal 6:* PPWO: i grilled chicken breast sandwich

----------


## xtinaunasty

damn nark! that IS impressive. i was wondering what the insulin does for you? is there a reason you decided to have it w/meal one today?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> damn nark! that IS impressive. i was wondering what the insulin does for you? is there a reason you decided to have it w/meal one today?


It wasn't a bad session..a lot lighter than my usual sessions.. but that's cus it was the first for the year.

I'm on insulin again .. as you mentioned

I haven't used an androgen in God knows how long.. i respond great to insulin

Insulin lowers SHBG; it blunts cortisol when applied during the post-prandial state; It raises testosterone indirectly tru it's ability to stimulate LH (luteinising hormone) and FSH (follicle stimulating hormone).. and top that off with its ability to shuttle nutrient like none other.

It's the nectar of the Gods lol

Why did i use it with the first meal?

Well, normally i'd used slin 1-2 twice per day. Post-workout and first thing in the morning would be the best times because logically these are the times when insulin sensitivity are at its highest.

The a.m. spike curtails the catabolism that manifests itself due to 8 hour fast that precedes waking.

Meal 2 is consume one hour after the shot and shake.. so this allows me to shuttle in more nutrients in a shorter space of time.

Couple that with the hypothetical increase in testosterone  :Thumps Up: 

Thanks a lot for following.. i appreciate it

Hope my reply answered your question aptly.. if you've anymore questions ask away

~Corey

----------


## xtinaunasty

Nice! I'm assuming you have to be careful with the dose...? Too much makes you fat right?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Nice! I'm assuming you have to be careful with the dose...? Too much makes you fat right?


Well.. not necessarily

It's more along the lines of.. improper carb timing and a too high carb to slin ratio would make one get fat.

I've run up to 20 IUs without getting 'fat'... 

 :Thumps Up:

----------


## Pinnacle

> *Today's 'diet':*
> 
> *Meal 1:* [10 IUs Insulin ] 2 scoops whey... scoops sugar
> 
> *Meal 2:* 1 1/2 chicken thighs... 3 cups rice
> 
> *Meal 3:* 1 chicken breast... 2 cups rice
> 
> *Meal 4:* 1 chicken breast... 2 cups rice
> ...


Nark

I'd literally starve to death on that diet :LOL:  I'm serious.I don't know how you could/are putting on weight with that?Incredible!!

Why sugar,and not dextrose with the slin?(10 iu's...pussy!)

~Pinnacle~

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 5th January 2006

Delts; Triceps*

_Rode my bike and from the gym as usual. Everything... sorry that should be in caps: EVERYTHING is hurting. The first week back after a break is usually a bitch.. but this week is an uber-bitch. I'd only trained Chest; Bis; and Legs so far for the week.. but everything... lats: EVERYTHING hurt like a mofo_

Standing Behind-The-Neck Press:

_Warmp-up: 3 sets: 45-lb bar: 10 reps each set

During each of the warm-up sets, and the first set.. the bar was lowered to the mid-traps. On the other 4 sets, the bar was lowered only to the point where my arms were parallel to the floor_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 165 lbs: 3 reps; 95 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 1 rep; 115 lbs: 7 reps
Set 5: 135 lbs: 6 reps

Seated Lateral Raises:

Each set incorporated dropsets. Forced reps were implemented to acheive the required 10 reps at each stage of the dropsets.

Set 1: 40 lb dumbells: 10 reps; 20 lb dumbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbells: 10 reps; 20 lb dumbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbells: 10 reps; 30 lb dumbells: 10 reps; 20 lb dumbells: 10 reps; 10 lb dumbells: 10 reps

_This last set was hell on earth. First off.. i failed at like 5 reps at the 40 lb dumbells... the rest were forced reps... each drop in weight i failed earlier.. meaning more and more forced reps. To top it off.. when i came out i had to spot my partner.. HELL!_

Bent Laterals:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbells: 20 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbells: 20 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbells: 10 reps; 40 lb dumbells: 10 reps

_Hell part two! Seated laterals set the precedence... and Bent Laterals followed to suit. The first set was hard.. but doable. The second set incorporated the rest pause principle. I failed at 10 reps.. dropped the dumbells for 5 seconds.. put in 5 more reps.. droped the dumbells for 5 secs... finished the set. Set 3 was murder... The 60s.. wowee..I hadn't attempted those in a while.. and not for tha tmany reps. I failed at 7 reps... dropped it for 5 secs.. and did the other 3.. then immediately picked up the 40s and repped. I thought the set would never end!_

Tricep Pressdowns:

_Warm-up: 2 sets: 35 lbs: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 95 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 105 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 4 reps; 95 lbs: 4 reps; 75 lbs: 4 reps; 55 lbs: 4 reps

Overhead Cable extensions:

Set 1: 35 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 45 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 55 lbs: 10 reps

_Felt these in the belly of my tricep. The execution was similar to that of an over head barbell tricep extension.. 'cept the angle. I placed my back against the upright of the machine..and leaned away from the machine... bending foward at the waist... the stretch was good...as was the contraction_

One-arm overhead dumbell extension:

Set 1: 15 lb dumbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 25 lb dumbell: 10 reps
Set 3: 25 lb dumbell: 8 reps

_These were a great end.. my tricep went numb during the 2nd and 3rd sets... I loved it. Set 1 was too light.. so let's call that a warm-up_

-------------------------------------------
*'Diet':*

Pre-meal 1: 1 apple _(i had to go to the gym early and train a client.. was rushing so i couldn't get a meal in... the space between this and the real meal was like an hour anyway... this was just to get my blood sugar up)_

Meal 1: Grilled Chicken Breast Sandwich

Meal 2: scoops whey; 2 apples

Meal 3: 1 can tuna; 6 whole eggs; 2 cups rice

1 hour pre-training: 2 cups rice; 2 multivitamin tabs

Train...

PWO: [10 IUs Insulin ]: 2 scoop whey; 2 scoops sugar

PPWO: 1 can tuna; 2 cups rice

Meal 6: 1 can tuna; 2 cups rice; 2 table spoons cod-liver oil

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Nark
> 
> I'd literally starve to death on that diet I'm serious.I don't know how you could/are putting on weight with that?Incredible!!


  :LOL:  Yea.. aint it? I'm just over 200 lbs.. so my maintenance calories wouldn't be nearly as high as yours. Right now... i'm just trying to get back into training and eating... the holidays with that break from training and eating like a bodybuilder created a stagnant atmosphere. Over the coming weeks as i really get back into bulking my food intake will go up.. namely my carb intake. My protein intake will remain around 200-250gr. I don't believe that an uberhigh protein intake is necessary if one isn't using gear (or any other substance that increases feed efficiency)... carbs being protein-sparing and all.





> Why sugar,and not dextrose with the slin?(10 iu's...pussy!)
> 
> ~Pinnacle~


Um.. the sugar-dex paradigm. I've experimented with both..and can find no difference in either... 'cept the cost. So i stick with sugar. 

On the IU application: i've been up to 20 IUs.. and i've found that the higher dosage did nothing more for me. Maybe when i'm on cycle i'll consider going up in dosage.. Hell tonight after training i was drawing my slin and i felt the overpowering urge to hit 20 IUs... Maybe when i'm on cycle tho.

Thanks for reading Pinn

~Nark

----------


## *Narkissos*

_I rode my bike to the gym tonight as usual.. but i had a hard time keeping my balance. This week back has been hella hard on every part of me. Everything hurts.

_*Friday 6th January 2006

Back; Traps; Biceps*

Chins to Front:

Set 1: bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 3: 45 lb plate strapped to waist: 10 reps _(including forced reps)_

V-Bar Chins:

3 sets: bodyweight: 10 reps each set _(forced reps included)_

_After these i intended on doing behind the neck chins...I attempted one rep.. but my lats refused to contract.. I rested and tried again.. but to no avail.. my back was hella pumped.. so we swtiched over to pulldowns behind the neck_

Pulldown (_behind the neck_):

_These were executed facing away from the machine... My partner applied some pressure to my knees to keep me down. The range of motion and stretch were better._

Set 1: 145 lbs: 5 reps; 105 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 145 lbs: 5 reps; 105 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 16 reps

Barbell Rows:

_These were done on a 6" platform. The emphasis was on getting that extra 3-4 inches of stretch at the beginning of each rep._

3 sets: 135 lbs: 15 reps each set

Low-pulley Row:

_As with the barbell row, the emphasis here was on getting that extra 3-4 inches of stretch at the beginning of each rep._

3 sets: 125 lbs: 10 reps each set

Hyperextensions:

_Wasn't really feeling the deadlift feeling... Would've done it.. but felt my poundage would've been subpar... The deadlift is as much a massbuilder as an ego lift for me (admittedly).. so subpar performances are out of the question. At just around 205 lbs in bodyweight, my torso feels oddly heavy, thus i didn't add any weight for these. Instead i went the higher rep route._

3 sets: bodyweight: 15 reps each set

Barbell Shrug:

_There was a deliberate pause at the top of each rep..._

3 sets: 135 lbs: 20 reps each set

One arm dumbell preacher curls:

4 sets: 20 lb dumbell: 12 reps; 13 reps; 10 reps; 8 reps

----------------------------------------------------
*"Diet":*

Meal 1: Protein shake (2 scoops whey); 2 tbsp cod liver oil

Meal 2: same as meal 1

Meal 3: porkchop; 2 cups rice

pre-training: 1 cup coffee

*Train...*

PWO: [10 IUs Insulin ] 2 scoops whey; 2 scoops sugar

PPWO: 1 grilled chicken breast sandwich

PPPWO: 1 can tuna; 2 cups rice

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Saturday January 7th 2006... 6 am

Hamstrings

*_This session was impromptu.

I wanted something to do while my client was doing her cardio... so i thought: why not hams? You can never have hams that are too big right?_

Standing Unilateral Leg-curl:

Set 1: 25 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 35 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 35 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 35 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 35 lbs: 10 reps
Set 6: 35 lbs: 10 reps

Seated Leg-curl:

3 sets: 55 lbs: 20 reps each set

--------------------------------
*"Diet":*

One hour before meal 1 i had an apple... had to go to the gym and train a client... needed to get my blood sugar up... Trained hamstrings in the 1/2 hour during which my client was doing cardio.

Meal 1: 2 scoops whey; 1 tbsp cod liver oil

Meal 2: 1 can tuna; 6 eggs; 2 cups rice

Meal 3: same as meal 2

Meal 4: 2 cans tuna; 8 ounces peanut butter; 4 slices whole wheatbread; 10 wholewheat crackers; 12 ounces Orange Juice

Weekends have been short days since i've been on vacation.. I sleep most of the day... as i won't be able to during the semester.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 9th January*

*Chest; Biceps*

Incline Dumbell Bench Press:

_Warm-up:_

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 4: 70 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 5: 90 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

_Worksets:_

Set 1: 110 lb dumbbells: 4 reps
Set 2: 120 lb dumbbells: 4 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 5 reps

_Set 1 was a personal best as the first rep of that set was unassisted. Set 2 was mostly negative work. Set 3 was unassisted.. It was the rep-out set._

Barbell Flat Bench Press:

Set 1: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 4 reps; 135 lbs: 6 reps

Incline Fly:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

Dumbbell Flat Bench:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 5 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

Seated Alternate Dumbbell Curls:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps (_unassisted_)
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps (_5 unassisted...5 forced reps_)
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps (_5 unassisted...5 forced reps_)

Standing Barbell Curls:

Set 1: 65 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 95 lbs: 10 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curls:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: 10 reps

----------------------------------------------------------
Today's 'Diet':

Meal 1: 2 cans tuna; 20 whole wheat crackers; 1 oz peanut butter; 10 oz orange juice

Meal 2: 1 can tuna; 6 eggs; 2 cups rice

Meal 3: 1 can tuna; 4 eggs; 2 cups rice

Train...

PWO: [10 IUs insulin ] 3 scoops whey; 3 scoops sugar

PPWO: 1 can tuna; 2 cups rice

Meal 6: Undecided

----------


## chest6

How do you feel your approach to training works in that you will drop the weight and complete each set slower..ex. your sets of barbell rows with 135x20 with pauses at the top. The other day I did 3 sets and then completed with what you did 135x20 with a pause at the top. How do you feel this works in conjunction with normal higher weight training lower rep (4-8)?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> How do you feel your approach to training works in that you will drop the weight and complete each set slower..ex. your sets of barbell rows with 135x20 with pauses at the top. The other day I did 3 sets and then completed with what you did 135x20 with a pause at the top. How do you feel this works in conjunction with normal higher weight training lower rep (4-8)?


I started training under a coach who always pushed higher rep training... and incorporating high reps with heavy weight (tru the use of drop sets etc.).

I feel my approach activates both fast and slow twitch muscle fibers.. I don't necesarily complete my reps slower as you mentioned.. but upon observation, the reps *are* more controlled when i lower the weight. I'm more conscious of the contraction.

What did you notice when you made the swtich at the end of your routine?

Different pump?

More soreness the next day?

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 10th January 2006

Quads & Hams

*Leg-press:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 360 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 540 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 800 lbs: 7 reps; 630 lbs: 5 reps
Set 5: 630 lbs: 8 reps

Front Squats:

_warm-up: 45 lb bar: 10 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 3 reps; 135 lbs: 7 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 2 reps; 135 lbs: 8 reps

Walking Lunges:

_Each trip was one length of the gym..._

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: _one trip_
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: _one trip_

_Training partner number one fell out of rotation here.. He said after the leg-presses and Front squats... lunges were impossible... he did one set and then watched from the sidelines_

Stiff-leg Deadlifts:

_These were done on a 6" platform... on each rep i lowered the bar to my toes.. thus the range of motion (and subsequently the stretch) was considerably greater than standard SLDLs..._

Set 1: 95 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 195 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 195 lbs: 10 reps

_These were killer on my hams.. but even moreso on my glutes... damn! Training partner number two fell out of rotation here: at set number two... He said he just couldn't go on._

Seated Leg-curls:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 90 lbs: 15 reps

_At this point.. training calves was impossible for me... so we called it quits. We'll hit 'em Tomorrow instead_

----------------------------------
*Meal 1:* 6 ounces corned beef; 2 cups rice

*Meal 2:* 6 ounces corned beef; 2 cups rice

*Meal 3:* 1 chicken breast; 20 wholewheat crackers ; 1/2 oz peanut butter

_Train..._

*Meal 4:* PWO: [no insulin today] 2 scoops whey; 2 scoops sugar

*Meal 5:* PPWO: 2 cans tuna; 2 cups rice

----------


## chest6

no slin eh...I did feel more soreness after I dropped the weight. I saw a little more strength the next session as well. I might tweak my routine a little similar to your and see how it goes since I will actually start seeing some mass when I start this bulking diet.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> no slin eh...*I did feel more soreness after I dropped the weight*. *I saw a little more strength the next session as well.* I might tweak my routine a little similar to your and see how it goes since I will actually start seeing some mass when I start this bulking diet.


  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Keyser Sozey

> Deadlifts:
> Set 3: 225 lbs: *20 reps*
> Set 3: 225 lbs: *15 reps*
> 
> _On the last two sets i don't know why i went so high. There was this skinny kid working in with my training partner and me...and he put like 8 reps in 225 lbs. I thought that was a lil too close to what i was playing around with.. so i just opened the gap between us_


How dare that skinny punk throw down 8 reps in front of you like that?  :LOL: 

Seriously, great stuff. I have stolen quite a number of your ideas from this log. :Big Grin: 

Keep it up, bruthuh.  :Thumps Up:

----------


## chest6

I actually tried the high rep with deads the other day..was more sore than usual did like 225x20 315x15 365x12 seemed to work well. I know what ya mean about "a little too close" I have done that before  :LOL:

----------


## niXon)(

YOu've got a good little log here Nark, but I wanted to ask if you brought a note pad to the gym and wrote this all down? that's alot of info to remember!

I think you've inspired me to start a log as well, I just don't know about the notepad thing  :Bbkanibaal:  . just seems it might take away from concentrating that's all

----------


## *Narkissos*

> How dare that skinny punk throw down 8 reps in front of you like that? 
> 
> Seriously, great stuff. I have stolen quite a number of your ideas from this log.
> 
> Keep it up, bruthuh.


Thanks man




> I actually tried the high rep with deads the other day..was more sore than usual did like 225x20 315x15 365x12 seemed to work well. I know what ya mean about "a little too close" I have done that before


 :LOL:  yup.




> YOu've got a good little log here Nark, but I wanted to ask if you brought a note pad to the gym and wrote this all down? that's alot of info to remember!
> 
> I think you've inspired me to start a log as well, I just don't know about the notepad thing . just seems it might take away from concentrating that's all


Yea i carry my notepad with me.

Doesn't distract me.. as i write between sets.. or between exercises.

It does seem to distract other gym members tho... sometimes pisses 'em off that i'm so thorough.  :Thumps Up:  

But imo it's necessary... Im sorry that i didn't keep a log during my previous years of contest preps.. It would've helped me to avoid some pitfalls.

Thanks for following guys

~Nark

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 13th January 2006

Shoulders and Triceps*

_Took two days off to attend to some personal stuff..._

Standing Behind-the-Neck Press:

_warm-up: 45 lb bar: 4 sets: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 7 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 7 reps
Set 4: 115 lbs: 7 reps
Set 5: 95 lbs: 8 reps

Seated Barbell Military Press:

_I don't use the benches with back-support... as i feel, though i'm able to lift heavier, it negates the activation of stabilising muscles..._

Set 1: 95 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 4 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps; 85 lbs: 4 reps; 65 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 125 lbs: 4 reps; 105 lbs: 3 reps; 85 lbs: 3 reps; 65 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 3 reps; 105 lbs: 1 reps; 85 lbs: 3 reps; 65 lbs: 4 reps
Set 1: 95 lbs: 9 reps

Uright Rows:

_These were done with the E-Z curl bar...The bar was gripped, hands placed approximately 6 inches apart.._

Set 1: 40 lbs: 20 reps _(warm-up)_
Set 2: 60 lbs: 15 reps _(warm-up)_
Set 3: 80 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 100 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 120 lbs: 6 reps

Close-grip Bench press:

_My arms were lowered to the point where my elbows where parallel to the floor..._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 7 reps _(failed before reaching rep goal)_
Set 4: 115 lbs: 8 reps _(failed before reaching rep goal)_
Set 5: 95 lbs: 10 reps

Overhead Cable Extensions:

Set 1: 35 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 45 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 55 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 65 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 65 lbs: 8 reps; 35 lbs: 12 reps

_All in all it was a pretty decent session... didn't have the energy or strength of other sessions.. but pretty decent all the same. The overhead cable extension, i think i'll make it a mainstay in my routine. The pump from it is awesome. I think if i keep it in, i'll see some drastic changes in my tricep musuculature this year

~Narkissos_

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Sunday 15th January 2006

Back; Calves

*_I decided that i'll only be doing deads on leg day.. no more standard deadlifts for me for a while... I'm replacing 'em with Stiff-leg Deadlifts, done on a 6" platform.. with an increased ROM.

Today's session was preceded.. and followed by an intense bike ride..._

[_Bodyweight_] Chins [_To front_]:

5 sets: 8 reps each set

Barbell Row:

_These were done in the customary fashion: just outside of shoulder-width grip, torso parallel to the floor, rowing to upper abdomen. Unlike last week's back session however, i did not do these on the 6" platform.. rather, i did these from the floor._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 235 lbs: 6 reps (_w/ straps_)
Set 4: 255 lbs: 6 reps (_w/ straps_)
Set 5: 185 lbs: 10 reps; 135 lbs: 10 reps (_rep-out set_)

[_V-bar_] Corner Rows:

_Modified t-bar row.. done in the corner of the room.. by hooking the v-handle bar under one (plate-loaded) end of the olympic bar... the other end being placed in the corner...The place where it meets the wall being the pivotal point of the exercise.

I increased weight in 35-lb plate increments... on evey set but set 4 (where i increased by a 25-lb plate.. as i knew i couldn't reach my rep goal with the heavier increase).

I can handle a lot more weight than i attempted tonight... but didn't. The point of this was to be as strict as possible on this exercise. I kept my torso at parallel and really concetrated on retracting my scapulae at the point of max contraction... and flaring my lats at the point of max stretch._

Set 1: 35 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 70 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 130 lbs: 15 reps 
Set 5: 105 lbs: 10 reps (_failed before reaching rep goal_)

Barbell Calf-raises:

_These were done in the power-rack. Exercise execution: Load up the bar as you would if you were going to squat. Position the bar on your traps as if you were going to squat... step out.. and tip-toe... then lower your heels.. when your heels make contact with the floor.. raise your toes toward your shins: rocking on your heels... These actions allow for a great contraction ... and a stretch.

This exercise use to be my mainstay.. til my poundages started getting outta control. I used it today to warm up my calves really. I was working with a friend of mine who has really small calves so he wanted me to blast the life outta them for him_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 15 reps
Set 5: 225 lbs: 15 reps

Stretching was done between and after sets, one calf at a time, on the calf block.. for a 10-count on each calf.

Calf-raises On the Leg-press Station:

Set 1: 300 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 480 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 630 lbs: 6 reps; 480 lbs: 5 reps; 300 lbs: 7 reps

Stretching was done between and after sets, one calf at a time, on the calf block.. for a 10-count on each calf.

Seated calf-raises:

_I got my partner to press down on the aparatus on the negative portion of each repetition.. this more than doubled the workload on the negative. He pressed down.. i resisted... When we hit the bottom he forced me to hold the max stretch position.. and then i exploded up._

Set 1: 50 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 8 reps; 50 lbs: 7 reps

_I didn't do a pressdown on the 3rd set:_

Set 3: 150 lbs: 5 reps; 100 lbs: 5 reps; 50 lbs: 10 reps

All in all... a great session.

~Narkissos

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 16th January 2006

Chest; Biceps

*_Today i took a more aggressive approach to chest training.. For my trouble i got a two-fold reward: 1. I moved more poundage; 2. I strained my right anterior deltoid.

All in a day's fun_

Barbell Flat Bench Press:

_No prior warm-up..._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 25 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 3 reps; 225 lbs: 3 reps; 135 lbs: 3 reps
Set 4: 315 lbs: 2 reps; 225 lbs: 4 reps; 135 lbs: 3 reps
Set 5: 275 lbs: 3 reps; 185 lbs: 3 reps; 135 lbs: 3 reps

_The last 3 sets were pretty much negative work..._

Dumbbell Incline Bench Press:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 reps
Set 4: 80 lb dumbbells: 4 reps (_rep-out_)

Parallel Bar dips (_to failure_) superset with Dumbbell flyes:

_As the title suggests.. the dips were done to failure.. and past. My partner assisted me in getting an extra rep at the end of each set. Flyes weren't done til failure..rather, the rep range was equal to the dips. This was done to extend each set.. without detracting from the main exercise: dips. Flyes added a unique additional stretch.

For each of flyes i used the 25 lb dumbbells..._

Set 1: 6 reps/ 6 reps
Set 2: 6 reps/ 6 reps
Set 3: 6 reps/ 6 reps

Standing Barbell Curl:

Set 1: 95 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 95 lbs: 10 reps

_These two sets were relatively comfortable: The weight was moderately challenging...and facilitated very strict form_

Set 3: 135 lbs: 8 reps

_Here.. the workout started to 'get nasty'.. reps were very explosive._

Set 4: 165 lbs: 3 reps; 115 lbs: 5 reps

_This dropset? Hell-on-earth..._

Hammer Curls:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

_These were done standing... curling accross my body. Big k.l.g. told me curling accross was for bitches.._ 

Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

_These too were done standing.. Taking Big K's comment to heart.. i did these in the standard fashion.. *yawn*_

Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

_Big K claimed that i was 'cheating'... He said i should do em' seated. He probably thought that'd make it difficult or something.. so i sat.. and growled "light weight..." lmao!

We ended the workout with:_

One arm Dumbbell preacher curls:

3 sets: 30 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each set

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 17th January 2006

Legs: (quads; hams; calves)

*_General Warm-up: Leg-presses: 2 sets: 120 lbs: 30 reps each set_

Leg-press:

_I lowered the height of the back-pad on the leg-press station. This increased the range of motion for the exercise by another 6 inches. Thus my overall poundage was greatly reduced. On the descent portion of each rep, it felt like my knees would never reach my chest... wow. I prefer the height i normally use.. but i may stick with the greater range of motion for a couple weeks._

Set 1: 300 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 660 lbs: 5 reps; 570 lbs: 5 reps; 480 lbs: 5 reps; 390 lbs: 5 reps

_There was no rest on the drop sets.. I had my training partners stand on either side of the leg-press station.. As i completed 5 reps, they immediately pulled one plate each...continuing in this fashion till i hit 300 lbs.. I try to avoid reducing the weight below that which i used on my first set._

Front Squats:

_These were done in the power rack.. with, as usual, free weights._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps (_warm-up: 'feel' set_)
Set 2: 225 lbs: 2 reps; 135 lbs: 8 reps (_work-set_)

Barbell Squats:

_These were done slowly...Front squats are cool and all.. but, imo, nothing hits quads/ hams/ glutes/ etc. like a barbell squat does. As usual, these were done in the power rack.. with free weights._

Set 1: 315 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 6 reps

Hack-squats:

_These were done on the convertable hip-sled... no knee pain. Each set was done ass to ground (where ground equates the platform on which i was standing)_

Set 1: 70 lbs: 10 reps (_warm-up_)
Set 2: 140 lbs: 10 reps (_work-set_)

_I had more in tank at this point.. but decided against another set.. saving my (mental) energy for hamstrings_

Stiff-leg Deadlifts:

_These were done standing on a 6" platform. The barbell touched my toes on each rep..._

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 160 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 230 lbs: 6 reps (_grip failure_)

Seated leg-curl:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 30 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 125 lbs: 10 reps (_w/ forced reps_)
Set 4: 90 lbs: 14 reps (_failure_)

[_Smith Machine_] Standing calf-raise:

_...With a difference.
I did these balancing the bar on my front delts (exactly like the starting position of the front squat).. instead of on my traps. All in all, not bad... Got a pump.. My weight was a lot less than i'd usually use.. but i'm not complaining. Was just trying to get away from the trap bruising that i get from behind-the-neck movements like the barbell squat and standing calf-raise. Will definately keep these in my routine..._

Set 1: 90 lbs: 25 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 6: 180 lbs: 10 reps

_Stretching was done between each set... and at the end of the workout..._

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 18th January 2006

Shoulders; Triceps

*Standing Lateral Raises:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 2: 20 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 4: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 5: 30 lb dumbbells: 15 reps

Standing Military Press:

_Warm-up: 45 lb Bar: 15 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 7 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 7 reps
Set 5: 135 lbs: 8 reps

[_Straight Barbell_] Upright Row:

Set 1: 75 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 12 reps (_failed early_)
Set 3: 75 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 125 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 95 lbs: 15 reps (_10 unassisted reps + 5 forced reps_)

_Each of the sets... except for Set number 4, were done slowly on both the negative and positive portion of each repetition. Set 4 was explosive. I pulled the bar to (or just above) my chin on each rep..._

[_Very_]Close-Grip Bench Press:

_Hands were spaced approximately 6 inches apart..._

Set 1: 95 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 5 reps
Set 5: 225 lbs: 3 reps; 135 lbs: 7 reps

Overhead [_cable_] Tricep Extension:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 13 reps
Set 3: 95 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 105 lbs: 4 reps; 85 lbs: 3 reps; 55 lbs: 4 reps
Set 5: 75 lbs: 15 reps

All in all a good session imo.. Didn't feel strong.. but noted increases on my major lifts (225 lbs on the CG bench.. is a hella lot heavier than i've ever managed.. etc.)

I'm hyped!

----------


## TADOLFI

Hey! Congrats on the 225 Nark!
Your intensity and attention to detail are admirable my man!
Thanks for keeping this up.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Hey! Congrats on the 225 Nark!
> Your intensity and attention to detail are admirable my man!
> Thanks for keeping this up.


Thanks.. and Thanks for following  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Anabolios

this is some serious training right here...i think i might sample bits of your routine and incorporate it into my own!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> this is some serious training right here...i think i might sample bits of your routine and incorporate it into my own!


 
Good stuff man  :Thumps Up:  

*Saturday 21st January 2006

Back

*_Prologue: Had a long night at work.. Finished work at 5 a.m. .. gotta be back at work at 5 pm. Awoke at 12pm.. had some fruit.. and went to the gym..._

[_bodyweight_] Chins:

_'medium-wide overhand grip': couple inches outside shoulder width..._

Set 1: 8 reps
Set 2: 8 reps
Set 3: 6 reps
Set 4: 6 reps
Set 5: 6 reps
Set 6: 6 reps

Deadlifts:

_Yes.. i was planning on scrapping deadlifts totally during this phase of my training.. in preference of Straight-leg Deadlifts.. but my training partner wanted to do deadlifts.. so i obliged_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_no straps_]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [_no straps_]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps [_no straps_]

Attempt: 495 lbs: failed
Attempt: 495 lbs: failed
Attempt: 495 lbs: failed

Set 4: 455 lbs: 1 reps [_w/ straps_]

Barbell Rows:

_Feeling pretty good.. despite having not eaten a 'real meal' yet for the day... Decided to hit each set at my max poundage.. eliminating the 'warm-up' sets as my rotator cuff, lower back, hams etc. were already warmed from the chins and deads..._

Attempt: 315 lbs: failed

Set 1: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 255 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 275 lbs: 5 reps

Close-grip pulldowns:

_These were done with an overhand grip.. just inside shoulder width... The contraction was WICKED! The stretch was better imo than that i'd get with the wider grip pulldowns._

Set 1: 125 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 125 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 125 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 145 lbs: 6 reps

_All in all a good session..._

----------


## S.P.G

> this is some serious training right here...i think i might sample bits of your routine and incorporate it into my own!


ditto.....

----------


## taiboxa

DOOOD.. what is ur training split right now
and wuts w/ the massive amount of training volume.. how long u train for kuz if i did all that it would be like a 2hr session  :Frown: 

wats w/ the krappy lil diet  :Frown: 

lets run some tren !
btw i weighed 292 today after eating chinese last night and this afternoon!
i gained 10lbs of water! in 24hrs! 

ur so cute!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> DOOOD.. what is ur training split right now


There currently is none.. I'm adjusting my training around school and work again.. as the semester has officailly restarted.




> and wuts w/ the massive amount of training volume.. how long u train for kuz if i did all that it would be like a 2hr session


Duh i'm back in volume mode  :LOL:  Silly rabbit.. trix are for kidz  :Big Grin: 




> wats w/ the krappy lil diet


Cash is the issue right now... you know the story. I'm currently eating just maintenance calories.




> lets run some tren !


Maybe within a month... if i can get the cash issues sorted out.  :Thumps Up:  




> btw i weighed 292 today after eating chinese last night and this afternoon!
> i gained 10lbs of water! in 24hrs!


Fat boy  :Big Grin: 




> ur so cute!


I know...  :Hitit:  Call me...

--------------------------------------------
*Sunday 22nd January 2006*

*Chest; Abs*

_Readjusting to work and school has been taxing.. especially on the nutrition front... Eating at work was especially difficult, and it reflected in my energy levels for this session._

Barbell Flat Bench:

_4 sets: 45 lb bar: 10 reps each set [warm-up]_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 275 lbs: 4 reps [_negative work_]

Barbell Incline Bench:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps

Dumbbell Flat Bench:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 90 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 110 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [_negative work_]

Dumbbell Incline Bench:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 9 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

Incline Fly:

_These were done with my arms straight... In addition my training partner extended his arms over me.. just under shoulder width apart... In that position it was his aim to prevent me from contracting at the top of the movement... by pushing against my arms when i was nearing peak contraction: thus eliminating the reduction in tension normally present at the point of max contraction during the dumbbell fly. The weight was light by my standards.. but the tweaks to the exercise made it more than enough._

2 sets: 20 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each set

Incline Bench Sit-ups:

3 sets: 20 reps each set

Roman Chair Sit-ups:

3 sets: 6 reps each set

Leg-raises:

These were done on the flat bench... My legs were lowered past parallel (sometimes just touching the floor) on each rep.

3 sets: 15 reps each set

----------


## taiboxa

WELL i kan tell your high volume >< , but what do you feel it does for you? size, blood volume, str, endurance? that would destroy me  :Frown:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> WELL i kan tell your high volume >< , but what do you feel it does for you? size, blood volume, str, endurance?


All of the above 





> that would destroy me


I'm superhuman... you know that dontcha?  :Big Grin:  

*Tuesday 24th January 2005

8 p.m.

Legs

*_General Warm-up: Bodyweight Squats: 3 set: 20 reps; 15 reps; 15 reps_

Barbell Squats:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: 225 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 4: 225 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up_]

_Work-sets: [drop-sets]_
Set 5: 315 lbs: 4 reps; 225 lbs: 4 reps
Set 6: 365 lbs: 3 reps; 225 lbs: 4 reps

_Rep-out Set:_
Set 7: 225 lbs: 10 reps

_I haven't been eating as i should for the last couple weeks... haven't felt like eating at all really...and it's been negatively affecting my training sessions. I'm currently training alone... and, prior to today, feeling burnt out. I'm starting a.m. training and cardio from tomorrow.. and adjusting my mind to a 12 week training cycle... similar to my contest prep. I think I've been suffering from lack of direction.. as i've no real goals to shoot for right now.That changed from today. I spent the day watching old contest videos... missing the pain of contest prep.. and joy of being onstage... Thus i'm changing my plans for this year.. I'm no longer shooting for 230 lbs.. Details to come later in my journal.. maybe

Session notes: I did a 10-count quad-stretch on each leg between sets..._ 

Standing Unilateral Leg-curls:

Set 1: 25 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 25 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 25 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 35 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 45 lbs: 10 reps

_Session notes: I can't wait til my gym gets a lying leg-curl station... Standing is all good.. but lying is king. Seated isn't even in the equation... I did a 10-sec bilateral hamstring stretch between each set..._

[Leg-press station] Calf-raises:

Set 1: 120 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 210 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 300 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 390 lbs: 15 reps
Set 5: 480 lbs: 10 reps
Set 6: 570 lbs: 8 reps
Set 7: 660 lbs: 5 reps; 480 lbs: 5 reps

_Session Notes: I think i overdid the 'warm-up' sets here...thus limiting my overall poundage on my 'work sets'. A 10-sec stretch was done, one calf at a time, between sets._

Standing Bodyweight Calf-raises:

1 set: 75 reps

_Session Notes: i did this at the end of my calf workout to force as much blood as possible into my calves.. my skin hurt from my ankle to my knee... from the engorgement_

_Cardio: PWO: Stationary Bike: 30 minutes_

I'm on my way!

~Narkissos

----------


## chest6

So whats the goal now..no more 230? Ah nark you would be gigantic at 230. Maybe I'll just wait for the details myself  :Smilie: . I know what you mean about damn seated leg ext..they are no match for lying

----------


## taiboxa

aww my lil narki'poo you needs to start posting your stats like every monday, i love to see what type of progress your making on a weekly basis as well as anything out of the original such as missing meals, eating something weird, having to do double hitters or skipping a day.

----------


## *Narkissos*

dammit.. i lost my replies i posted on this thread last night...

o well:

*Wednesday 25th January 2006

8 pm

Delts; Traps; Cardio

*_Today i'm trying a more 'holistic' approach to training... something that Fred Hatfield and Tom Platz advise in some of their reading materials... Simplified.. it involves picking 3 exercises and training 3 different styles and rep-ranges. Exercise one is the 'mass movement'... the rep-range is low and the reps are explosive. Exercise two, the rep range is moderate... and the reps rhytmic... Exercise three, the reps are high.. and the reps done relatively 'slow'._

Standing Behind the Neck-Press:

_On this movement.. the first rep starting position was my traps.. For subsequent reps i lowered my arms to the point where they were parallel to the floor._

*Desired rep-range: 4-6 reps*

_warm-up: bare bar: 3 sets: 20 reps; 15 reps; 10 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 3 reps (_failed below my rep range.. so i got some help with the remaining sets_)
Set 4: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 135 lbs: 6 reps

Seated Dumbbell press:

_On this movement.. i lowered the dumbbells to my shoulders on each repetition..._

*Desired rep-range: 8-12 reps*

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 12 reps
Set 2: 45 lb dumbbells: 12 reps
Set 3: 50 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 4: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 5: 70 lb dumbbells: 8 reps (_forced reps_)

Seated Lateral Raises:

*Desired rep-range: 15-20 reps*

Set 1: 15 lb dumbbells: 20 reps
Set 2: 20 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 3: 20 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 4: 20 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 5: 20 lb dumbbells: 15 reps

Dumbbell Shrugs:

_No desired rep-range here.. this was a last minute addition._

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 120 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 4: 100 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 5: 100 lb dumbbells: 8 reps

_PWO: 30 minutes cardio: Stationary bike_

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 26th January 2006

5 a.m.

Abs; Arms; Cardio

*_Getting back into the 'early-morning-training' mindset... Had to sacrifice some hours sleep last night so i could be up.. but was necessary IMO. Gotta get this shit outta the way so i only have to worry about school work and eating on time during the day. Went to bed at 2 a.m. ...awoke at 4 a.m. Trained.. and came back home to 'sleep'. Was reading some Tom Platz Literature about the 'true sleep requirement' of Elite atheletes... being less than stadardly thought. That may explain why i've been doing so well on so little sleep all these years.. augmenting my total night's sleep with daytime 'naps'... hmm. Worth investigation on my part..._

*Abs:*

_Leg-raises: 2 sets: 15 reps per set_
_Crunches: 2 sets: 20 reps per set_

*Biceps:*

Standing Barbell Curl:

_warm-up: 45 lb bar: 2 sets: 10 reps each set_

*Desired rep-range: 4-6 reps*

Set 1: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 4 reps

Seated Alternate Dumbbell Curl:

*Desired Rep-range: 8-12 reps*

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 12 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 50 lb dumbbells: 8 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

*Desired Rep-range: 15-20 reps*

3 sets: 20 lb dumbbell: 15 reps each set

Close-grip Bench Press:

_Lowering the bar to my pecs on each repetition...

warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 20 reps each set_

*Desired Rep-range: 4-6 reps*

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 4 reps

One-arm Seated French Press:

*Desired Rep-range: 8-12 reps*

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbell: 12 reps
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbell: 12 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: 8 reps

Tricep Kickbacks:

*Desired Rep-range: 15-20 reps*

Set 1: 10 lb dumbbell: 20 reps
Set 2: 15 lb dumbbell: 20 reps
Set 3: 25 lb dumbbell: 15 reps

_Cardio: PWO: Treadmill: 30 minutes_

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 27th January 2006

5 a.m.

Back; Cardio*

_Went to bed after 3 a.m... got up at 4 a.m. Trained at 5 a.m. It was a great session despite just 'napping'.. as opposed to sleeping beforehand. I'm heading home now to sleep for 4 or 5 hours.

Today i experienced some serious Hamstring DOMS... That was the only real problem with this session. Otherwise, everything was spot-on_

_General Warm-up:_

Bodyweight Chins:

5 sets: 8 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps

Barbell Row:

_Torso parallel to floor.. overhand grip outside shoulder width.. pulling to upper abdomen._

*Rep range: 4-6 reps*

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 275 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 5: 225 lbs: 6 reps

_Sets 4 and 5 were remarkable... the reps were slow and controlled.. felt almost as light the 135 lbs did on the first set. My torso remained suspended at parallel through-out._

Close-grip Pulldowns:

_Overhand grip.. inside shoulder width..._ 

*Rep range: 8-12 reps*

Set 1: 125 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 145 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 160 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 160 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 145 lbs: 12 reps (_failure reached at rep #8.. forced reps used to continue set to desired rep-range_)

[_bodyweight_] Hyper-extensions:

*Rep-range: 15-20 reps*

5 sets: 15 reps each set

_Cardio: PWO: Treadmill: 30 minutes_

----------


## xtinaunasty

> *Friday 27th January 2006
> 
> 5 a.m.
> 
> Back; Cardio*
> 
> _Went to bed after 3 a.m... got up at 4 a.m. Trained at 5 a.m. It was a great session despite just 'napping'.. as opposed to sleeping beforehand. I'm heading home now to sleep for 4 or 5 hours._


!?!?!?! 
isn't that counterproductive to workout on such little sleep? how the hell do you do it?

----------


## taiboxa

> !?!?!?! 
> isn't that counterproductive to workout on such little sleep? how the hell do you do it?


first off ur talking about my lil Narkie'Poo.. he kan train and grow on NO SLEEP infact his will to survive is so strong that he even grows faster W/O SLEEP! 
plus he's irish... and how come no women check out tai's log.. ><
i get all the homogay's like rob and nark  :Chairshot:  but i gotta addmit they are cute.

----------


## taiboxa

oh and nark i know u know ur body better than me and stuff but i remember you stating that you got your optimal growth on training a muscle group 2x a week. 

i would LOVE for you to try out my regiment for 3 weeks and just let me know how it treats you such as:
Do you feel you are over training/under training
Do you feel the workouts are too short
Do you feel the voume is not ample for any type of growth
Do you think the rep range is too low
Do you think there are inadaquate warm up sets/working sets
Do you think i look better in sports bra or a wife beater

----------


## Kurz

> dammit.. i lost my replies i posted on this thread last night...
> 
> o well:
> 
> *Wednesday 25th January 2006
> 
> 8 pm
> 
> Delts; Traps; Cardio
> ...


did this exact routine yesterday----AWESOME!

can you do it for legs??

----------


## Kurz

maybe like 

SQUAT 5X5
LEG PRESS OR HACK 5 SETS 8-10
LEG EXT - 5 SETS 10-15

DEADS 4-6
HAM CURLS 8-10

CALVES 10-15?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> maybe like 
> 
> SQUAT 5X5
> LEG PRESS OR HACK 5 SETS 8-10
> LEG EXT - 5 SETS 10-15
> 
> DEADS 4-6
> HAM CURLS 8-10
> 
> CALVES 10-15?


Sure you can do it for legs.. I plan on approaching legs similarly on Monday...

I think you may have to cut down the total number of sets.. and/or train hamstrings on a different day

Stay tuned for my Monday morning workout to see how i approach it  :Thumps Up:  ... i'll know by then.

No prob.. i'm there!

*Sunday 29th January 2006

Chest; Biceps; Cardio*

_Session Notes: Rode my bike to and from the gym this session_

Barbell Flat Bench:

_warm-up: 3 sets: bar bar: 10 reps each set_

*rep-range: 4-6 reps*

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 275 lbs: 4 reps [_mainly negative work_]
Set 5: 275 lbs: 4 reps [_mainly negative work_]

Barbell Incline Bench:

*rep-range: 8-12 reps*

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 155 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 155 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 155 lbs: 10 reps [_8 reps + 2 after a rest pause_]

Barbell Decline Bench:

*rep-range: 15-20 reps*

3 sets: 135 lbs: 15 reps each set

Standing [_barbell_] Curl:

*rep-range: 4-6 reps*

Set 1: 95 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 95 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 4 reps
Set 5: 115 lbs: 6 reps

One-arm [_dumbbell_] Preacher Curl:

*rep-range: 8-12 reps*

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbbell: 8 reps [_mainly negative work_]
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbell: 8 reps

_Cardio: PWO: Treadmill: 30 minutes_

----------


## *Narkissos*

> !?!?!?! 
> isn't that counterproductive to workout on such little sleep? how the hell do you do it?


If i did it on the long term.. yes..But on the short term it was a necessity.

When i returned to school a couple years ago i made a promise to myself.. that i'd continue competing... and working.. and going to school.. as others before me had been in harder spots (financially etc.)... and still done it all.. because it 'all' needed to be done.

So i conditioned my mind and body to deal with sacrifices to allow each of the above conditions to exist.

It's hard

But it's what i do.




> oh and nark i know u know ur body better than me and stuff but i remember you stating that you got your optimal growth on training a muscle group 2x a week. 
> 
> i would LOVE for you to try out my regiment for 3 weeks and just let me know how it treats you such as:
> Do you feel you are over training/under training
> Do you feel the workouts are too short
> Do you feel the voume is not ample for any type of growth
> Do you think the rep range is too low
> Do you think there are inadaquate warm up sets/working sets
> *Do you think i look better in sports bra or a wife beater*


 :LOL:  I'll think about it...

----------


## taiboxa

i dont understand how u train so much  :Big Grin: 
u must be an aminal in bed!

----------


## Kurz

> Sure you can do it for legs.. I plan on approaching legs similarly on Monday...
> 
> I think you may have to cut down the total number of sets.. and/or train hamstrings on a different day
> 
> Stay tuned for my Monday morning workout to see how i approach it  ... i'll know by then.
> 
> No prob.. i'm there!
> 
> *Sunday 29th January 2006
> ...


so this is the principle for chest and bis?

Thats what I got today, how did u like it? I'll give it a shot! AND WHY SO MUCH CARDIO!! You are bulked!

----------


## AnabolicAndre

> *Sunday 29th January 2006*
> 
> *Chest; Biceps; Cardio*
> 
> _Session Notes: Rode my bike to and from the gym this session_
> 
> Barbell Flat Bench:
> 
> _warm-up: 3 sets: bar bar: 10 reps each set_
> ...


 
I like the way this looks man I will definitly give it a shot tom fro chest/bi, except I ride my longboardabout a mile to and from the gym. I take the ridiculously long way to the gym, Gets me ready to go by the time IM there.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> so this is the principle for chest and bis?
> 
> Thats what I got today, how did u like it? I'll give it a shot! AND WHY SO MUCH CARDIO!! You are bulked!


Going by feel right now.. Chest and Bis (like everything else) isn't set in stone. 

Cardio... i'm not bulking right now... I'm slowly getting back into shape.. so i can lean bulk til May 1st... After which i'll start to cut for Nationals.




> I like the way this looks man I will definitly give it a shot tom fro chest/bi, except I ride my longboardabout a mile to and from the gym. I take the ridiculously long way to the gym, Gets me ready to go by the time IM there.


 
I find myself doin sometimes also... taking the long way that is.. It really loosens my hips. Hip tightness is usually my limiting factor.. when squatting below parallel. Don't overdo the riding tho... don't want to pre-fatiqe your quads/glutes/hams much.

*-----------------------------------------------------------*

*Tuesday 31st January 2006*

*8 pm.*

*Quads; Hams; Calves*

_Been battling the flu since the middle of last week.. Caused me to take a day or so off from training. Today was a good session tho. Got plenty of junk food in lol... So it wasn't bad at all energy-wise_

_"Holistic Training" went tru the window tonight lol.. it was about squatting.. and squatting ..and squatting. That's what i'm talking about._

Squats:

_Warm-up: Bare bar: 2 sets: 10 reps each set_

_Decided today to break parallel on my work sets.. to see if i could spark new growth in my quads. On my sub-parallel sets.. my ass was approximately 2-3 inches from the ground... For the most part i had no prob keeping my torso erect. The main prob was getting out of the 'bucket'... shit... on my rep-out set i had to get assistance getting from sub-parallel to parallel. Still, i felt the effect of the increased range of motion deep in my quads... and surprisingly, not in my lower back._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_ass to calves_]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [_ass to calves_]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 9 reps [_to parallel_]

_On set #3.. ass-to-calves wasn't possible. I don't fear getting stuck in the bottom... actually, i think i did lol. Anyway... i did get stuck in the bottom after the 9th rep.. Tried to get a 10th, but when i bottomed out it was all over.I was squatting without a spotter as usual...in the power rack (i find that a spotter screws with my mind.. and spoils the set for me). When i bottomed out i just tossed the weight back on the supports and rolled from under the bar._

Set 4 [_dropset_]: 405 lbs: 1 reps [_parallel_] ;225 lbs: 5 reps [_ass-to-calves_]

_On set #4 i got the first rep... lost my abdominal stability and crashed down on the supports on the bottom of the 2nd rep attempt... i got my training partners to strip the weight off while i was in the position (resting the weight on the supports in the bottom-out position)... from there i resumed the set... squatting below parallel on each rep_

Set 5: 225 lbs: 10 reps [_ass-to-calves_]

_Had to get a couple assists on some of these reps from the sub-parallel position... my quad fibers refused to fire at some point... I sat down near the rack after one set and had to get an assist in standing.. i couldn't get the fibers in my quad to fire lol._

Seated Leg-curl:

_Each rep included a pause at the point of peak contraction._

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 15 reps (_10 reps + 5 forced reps_)
Set 4: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 5: 115 lbs: 15 reps (_10 reps + 5 forced reps_)

Calf-raises:

*Leg-press station:*

Set 1: 300 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 390 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 480 lbs: 15 reps (_10 reps+ 5 rest pause reps_)

*Smith-Machine:*

Set 1: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 270 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3[dropset]: 360 lbs: 4 reps; 270 lbs: 4 reps; 180 lbs: 2 reps; 90 lbs: 4 reps

_No cardio today..._ 
_Tomorrow's training session will be at 5 a.m. .. so i thought i'd head home to get some rest..._

----------


## Jimmya73

nark you truly are an animal.
are you keeping a daily/weekly log of weight fluctuations and calorie intake? if so please count us in on that in the thread, at least briefly as i would be interested to know the speed at which your results are coming.




on a side note, how do you rate your strength on deadlifts? we lift about exactly the same but most of your other poundages exceed mine, just wondering if i have something to be proud of here.

----------


## Kurz

Diet Any Better Bro?

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 1st February 2006

5 a.m.

Delts*

Standing Lateral raise:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbells: 20 reps
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps [_less smooth_]
Set 4: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps [_smoother... partner gave assists here to prevent 'swinging'_]
Set 5: 25 lb dumbbells: 15 reps [_rep-out_]
Set 6: 25 lb dumbbells: 15 reps [_rep-out_]

Seated Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 4: 80 lb dumbbells: 4 reps
Set 5: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps [_rep-out_]

[_hang-_]Clean & press:

Set 1: 75 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 5: 135 lbs: 4 reps

----------


## *Narkissos*

> nark you truly are an animal.


thanks for the good words man.




> are you keeping a daily/weekly log of weight fluctuations and calorie intake? if so please count us in on that in the thread, at least briefly as i would be interested to know the speed at which your results are coming.


Right now.. no. This part of the year i don't really keep tabs on my kcal intake.. nor my weight.. I *was* trying to reach an offseason high of 230 lbs.. but i rescinded... Currently i'm more or less maintaining my current musculature, while redusing my bodyfat percentage.

Right now i'm working with a couple guys who're trying to gain... My training etc. reflects the effort i'm putting in to assist them in said goals... hopefully they'll gain 20 lbs over the next 12 weeks... Hopefully i will also.

I'll let you guys in on what's going on that front soon  :Thumps Up:  




> on a side note, how do you rate your strength on deadlifts? we lift about exactly the same but most of your other poundages exceed mine, just wondering if i have something to be proud of here.


My deads... :Smilie: 
My pet exercise.
I more or less dropped them from my regular routine (replacing 'em with stiff-leg deads.. as they're more applicable to my current goals)... Still.. i think i'm pretty strong at 'em... i have maxed out at 495... recently the heaviest i've gone is 455 lbs though.  :Thumps Up: 




> Diet Any Better Bro?


I'm still not consuming many calories.. my protein intake is approximately at maintenance level...

That should change over the next few weeks tho.

 :Thumps Up:  

~Nark

----------


## Kurz

:7up:   :7up:   :7up:

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Meal 1*: 1 a.m.

*Sleep:* 1:30 a.m.

*Wake:* 4 a.m.

*Gym:* 5 a.m.

*Thursday 2nd February...


Back; Tris; Calves*

_General warmup: recumbant bike: 5 minutes_

_Area specific 'warm-up': Chins: Bodyweight: 3 sets: 10 reps each set(including full reps and partials)_

I.A. Rack Chins:

_These were done with a 45 lb plate in my lap..._

Set 1: 10 reps
Set 2: 6 reps
Set 3: [_dropset_] 6 reps; bodyweight: 4 reps

_Hamstring warm-up: SLDL on 6" platform: bare bar.. stretching past toes: 10 reps_

Rack deadlifts:

_pulling from just above mid-shin...Didn't use straps... trying to increase grip strength. So far it seems to be working._

bare bar: 10 reps
Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 5 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: 405 lbs: 1 rep [_work-set_]
Set 4: 405 lbs: 1 rep [_work-set_]
Set 5: 365 lbs: 3 reps [_work-set_][_grip failure..._]

Barbell Row:

_Standing on 6" platform... Overhand grip.. shoulderwidth... Torso parallel (at times sub-parallel) to ground..._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 6 reps [_work-set_]
Set 4: 225 lbs: 6 reps [_work-set_]

1-arm Dumbbell row:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 15 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 3: 110 lb dumbbell: 8 reps

Reverse Hyper-extension:

2 sets: 10 reps each

Close grip Bench press:

bare bar: 10 reps
Set 1: 95 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 5 reps (_2+ 3 assists_)...[_work-set_]
Set 5: 185 lbs: 5 reps [_'rep-out'_]

Smith Machine Calf-raises:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 360 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 270 lbs: 12 reps (_9 reps straight.. followed by a 10-count rest.. followed by 3 more reps_) ...[_'rep-out'_]

----------------------------------
*PWO meal:* 7:30 a.m.

*Sleep:* 8 a.m.

*Wake:* 11 a.m.

*Meal 3:* 11:30 a.m. 

*School:* 1 p.m.

_Eating.. proposed to continue throught-out the day at 3 hour intervals._

~Narkissos

----------


## xtinaunasty

wow...i thought i had a long day. lol.

----------


## Kurz

> Chest; Biceps; Cardio
> 
> Session Notes: Rode my bike to and from the gym this session
> 
> Barbell Incline Bench:
> 
> warm-up: 3 sets: bar bar: 10 reps each set
> 
> rep-range: 4-6 reps
> ...


this is the one I got today.....loving it...

----------


## taiboxa

> *Meal 1*: 1 a.m.
> 
> *Sleep:* 1:30 a.m.
> 
> *Wake:* 4 a.m.
> 
> *Gym:* 5 a.m.
> 
> [B]Thursday 2nd February...
> ...


i have had a few days like that.. always give me monster headaches...

----------


## Kurz

Hey bro - how can we incorporate this set/rep scheme for a back/bi day?

Any thoughts?

you are bulking right now? training for mass? Why the one rep deads? Strength training?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> i have had a few days like that.. always give me monster headaches...


Yup...
--------------------------------------------------------

*Sunday 5th February 2006*

*6 p.m.*

*Legs; Chest; Triceps*

Squats:

_Squats were done ass-to-calves...These were hella more challenging than my usual parallel squats... thus total poundage was less._

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 20 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 275 lbs: 6 reps

_I was breathing heavily at the end of each set.. This shit is taxing as hell!_

Seated Leg-curls:

Set 1: 50 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 100 lbs: 15 reps

Standing [_smith-machine_] Calf-raise:

set 1: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: 10 reps; 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 180 lbs: 10 reps; 90 lbs: 10 reps

_I used varying heel positions on this exercise..._

Incline Dumbbell Bench press:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 4: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]

Set 5: 100 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [_work set: unassisted_]
Set 6: 100 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [_work set: unassisted_]

One-arm over-head Dumbbell French press:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbell: 20 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 3: 35 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 4: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps


*This session took approximately: 1 hr and 15 minutes to complete*

~Narkissos

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Hey bro - how can we incorporate this set/rep scheme for a back/bi day?
> 
> Any thoughts?


*Back:*

_Chins: 3 sets:each to failure... general warm-up_

Deadlifts: 4 sets:_ 4-6 rep-range_
Barbell rows: 4 sets:_ 8-12 rep-range_
Hyper extensions: 4 sets:_ 15-20 rep-range_

_Biceps:_

Standing barbell curl: 2 sets _(one warm-up.. one workset)_:_ 4-6 rep range_
_Dumbbell preacher curl:_ 2 sets _(one warm-up.. one workset)_:_ 8-12 rep range_
_Standing Cable curl:_ 2 sets:_ 15-20 rep range_




> you are bulking right now? training for mass? Why the one rep deads? Strength training?


There's no 'set answer' to your questions above.

I'm a competitive bodybuilder.. i'm 'always' training for mass... i'm always 'strength training'... I'm 'bulking' (or at least in the 'bulking' mindset) even when i'm 'cutting'

So my answer would be yes.. and no.





> wow...i thought i had a long day. lol.


lol.. comes with the territory  :Wink/Grin: 

~Narkissos

----------


## tt2323

Great work man... Keep it up! you have a PM..

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Great work man... Keep it up! you have a PM..


Got it man.. right back atcha  :Wink/Grin:  

----------------------------------------------

Tuesday 7th February 2006

Back; Shoulders; Biceps

5:10 a.m.

*Back:*

[bodyweight] Chins:

Set 1: 8 reps
Set 2: 6 reps
Set 3: 6 reps
Set 4: 5 reps

Rack Deadlifts:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_no straps_]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [_no straps_]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 5 reps [_no straps_]
Set 4: 405 lbs: 8 reps [_work-set: using straps_]

Barbell Row:

_These were done standing on a 6" platform..with an overhand grip.. just outside of shoulder width._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 5 reps; 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 275 lbs: 3 reps; 185 lbs: 4 reps; 135 lbs: 5 reps

*Shoulders:*

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder press:

_I decided to take a less aggressive approach to warming up my shoulders... it seemed to pay off in the end._

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 35 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: 45 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 4: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 5: 70 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]

Set 6: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_work-set: no assists_]
Set 7: 90 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [_work-set: w/ assists_]

_The last set was poor imo. I wasted a lot of energy getting the dumbbells to shoulder height..._

Barbell Upright Rows:

_2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set: narrow grip on the first set.. medium grip on the next:_[_warm-up_]

Set 1: 65 lbs: 10 reps [_medium grip.. pulling to eye-level_]
Set 2: 105 lbs: 10 reps [_medium grip.. pulling to chin-level_]
Set 3: 105 lbs: 10 reps [_medium grip.. pulling to chin-level_]

*Biceps:*

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 4: 40 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 5: 30 lb dumbbell: 8 reps

*End: 6:30 a.m.
Session duration: 1 hr; 20 minutes*

~Narkissos

----------


## *Narkissos*

You may've noticed that i'm training everything twice per week now. What you may not have noticed is that each workout has a different focus. Let me expand on the concept:

*Sunday: Leg; Chest; Triceps*
_The main emphasis during this session is legs. Chest and tri get hit hard.. but briefly with 1 exercise a piece._

*Tuesday: Back; Shoulders; Biceps*
_This session is Shoulder-dominant. Because legs was the day prior, it would've been inadvisable to make this a back-dominant workout._

*Wednesday: Leg; Chest; Triceps*
_This is a chest dominant session. Leg's get hit hard but with the bare minimum of exercises and sets._

*Friday: Back; Shoulders; Biceps*
_Back-dominant workout. Shoulders get hit hard.. but with the bare minimum of exercises and sets._

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wenesday 8th February 2006

Leg; Chest; Triceps

5:25 a.m.

*_Started a lil late today.. truthfully did NOT want to train. My body ached.. my mind did too..lol. It's been a rough week outside the gym. But i got there in the end..and had a good session to boot._

*Legs:*

Leg-press:

_We decided on the Leg-press instead of the front squat as both my training partner and myself were complaining about lower back soreness.. My erectors ached! It was lovely!_

_warm-up: 2 sets: 120 lbs: 20 reps each set_

Set 1: 300 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 480 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 660 lbs: 10 reps

Seated Leg-curls:

Set 1: 50 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 10 reps; 75 lbs: 10 reps

Seated Calf-raise:

Set 1: 50 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 150 lbs: 10 reps; 100 lbs: 8 reps

*Chest:*

Incline Dumbbell Bench:

Set 1: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 70 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: 90 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]

Set 4: 100 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [_work set_]
Set 5: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [_work set_]

Flat Dumbbell Bench:

Set 1: 90 lb dumbbells: 5 reps
Set 2: 90 lb dumbbells: 5 reps 
Set 3: 90 lb dumbbells: 5 reps 

*Triceps:*

Reverse-grip Bench:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 6 reps

I think i'm going to drop these... I'm not getting the 'feeling' i was before.

*end:* 6:30 a.m.
*Session duration:*1 hr; 5 minutes

~Narkissos

----------


## taiboxa

> You may've noticed that i'm training everything twice per week now. What you may not have noticed is that each workout has a different focus. Let me expand on the concept:
> 
> *Sunday: Leg; Chest; Triceps*
> _The main emphasis during this session is legs. Chest and tri get hit hard.. but briefly with 1 exercise a piece._
> 
> *Tuesday: Back; Shoulders; Biceps*
> _This session is Shoulder-dominant. Because legs was the day prior, it would've been inadvisable to make this a back-dominant workout._
> 
> *Wednesday: Leg; Chest; Triceps*
> ...


Ohhh kinda like tai's but way more volume SOON u will discover what you been missing.. TAI's ROUTINE! 
u try it once and ur hooked i got like 4 clients and 3 friends doing it and they all love it.. infact one of my friends is old mr. oklahoma  :Big Grin:  he is seksi

when u going to run for mr. oklahoma Narkie'Poo?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Ohhh kinda like tai's but way more volume SOON u will discover what you been missing.. TAI's ROUTINE! 
> u try it once and ur hooked i got like 4 clients and 3 friends doing it and they all love it.. infact one of my friends is old mr. oklahoma  he is seksi
> 
> when u going to run for mr. oklahoma Narkie'Poo?


Send me my plane ticket bitch  :Big Grin:  

I'll run for every title you got up there.

Edit: every Bodybuilding title that is  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 10th February 2006

Back; Shoulders; Biceps [back-dominant day]

5:10 a.m.*

*warm-up:*

Recumbant bike: 5 mins
Roman Chair sit-ups: 3 sets: 15 reps; 12 reps; 10 reps
[_bodyweight_] Hyper-extensions: 3 sets: 10 reps each set

*Back:*

[Bodyweight] Chins superset with Stiff-arm Dumbbell pullover (40 lb dumbbell):

Set 1: 10 reps/ 10 reps
Set 2: 10 reps/ 10 reps
Set 3: 7 reps/ 10 reps
Set 4: 6 reps/ 10 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Rows:

_At the end of each set i attempted a set of chins.. In reality, my lats couldn't contract fully.. so my 'chins' more resembled partials.When i couldn't get a 'chin' completed.. i hung on to the bar til my grip failed. Today i worked out with 2 guys so i had enough time between sets to recover. Thus it didn't affect my performance negatively._

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 15 reps [_3 chins_]
Set 2: 70 lb dumbbell: 12 reps [_2 chins_]
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbell: 10 reps [_0 chins: static hang til grip failure_]
Set 4: 100 lb dumbbell: 8 reps [_0 chins: static hang til grip failure_]
Set 5: 120 lb dumbbell: 8 reps [_0 chins: static hang til grip failure_]

Close-grip pulldown to front:

_Overhand grip... hands spaced about 10" apart..._

Set 1: 200 lbs: 4 reps; 170 lbs: 4 reps; 145 lbs: 4 reps
Set 2: 160 lbs: 6 reps; 125 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 160 lbs: 6 reps; 115 lbs: 6 reps

*Shoulders:*

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press:

_I took my time warming up.. as i could hear my shoulder creaking and crunching tru every rep._

Set 1: 35 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 45 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: 55 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 4: 65 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]

Set 5: 80 lb dumbbells: 7 reps [_workset: unassisted reps_]
Set 6: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_workset: unassisted reps_]

Set 7: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_workset: assisted reps_]

_The negative component of set 7 surpised me. I felt so strong... Wasn't shaking or anything. It was very slow and controlled. I should be pressing these in a couple weeks._

*Biceps:*

Seated Dumbbell curl:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbells: 20 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 40s: 6 reps; 30s: 5 reps; 20s: 5 reps
Set 4: 60s: 3 reps; 40s: 3 reps; 30s: 3 reps; 20s: 5 reps
Set 5: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

*Session duration:* 1 hr 30 mins

Stats today:

Height: 5'6"
Weight: <200 lbs
BF%: unknown
Waist: 32" [_fat-cow lol..._]
Quads: 26"
Chest: 42"
Shoulders: 51"
Arms: left: 17 1/4"; right: 17 3/4"
Calves: 16 1/2"

~Narkissos

----------


## getbig32

come on bro your slacking haha  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## *Narkissos*

Yea.. haven't hit the gym since friday  :Frown:

----------


## Rob

Narkigirl

those assited reps on shoulder presses, is that from the get-go or until you start slowing down?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Narkigirl
> 
> those assited reps on shoulder presses, is that from the get-go or until you start slowing down?


The assisted reps at the 100 lb dumbbells is more or less negative work.

My training partner helps me on the postive and i exagerrate the negative

----------


## *Narkissos*

*missed sunday's workout.. tru no fault of my own.

Continued training cycle as usual:*

_Had a long hard weekend.. pulled a couple all-nighters at work. Getting back into a normal sleeping pattern during the week takes time. Last night i didn't sleep at all. I was up all day.. ate at 3:30 am. Napped from 4 am til 4:30 a.m. Trained at 5a.m. ... ate after.. then went to bed at 8 a.m.-12p.m. Spent the rest of the day at school. Tonight i'm going to try to be in bed by 1 a.m. at the lastest... and i'm not training tomorrow.

_*Tuesday 14th February 2006

Back; Shoulders; Biceps: [Back-dominant day]*

_5: a.m.: warm-up: 
5 mins bike riding
2 sets: hyper-extensions: 10 reps each set_

_5:10 a.m.: Workout_

*Back:*

Deadlifts:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up: no straps_]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up: no straps_]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 5 reps [_warm-up: no straps_]

Set 4: 455 lbs: 2 reps; 315 lbs: 4 reps [_work-set: straps + belt_]

_On set 4... @455, i failed with the bar around mid-shin level while attempting rep number 3. I think 495 for 2 reps is definately possible next week. If my poundages this week (minus sleep) are any indication_

Barbell Rows:

_Standard execution: outside shoulder width overhand grip.. torso parallel to floor...pulling to upper abdomen. Didn't use the 6" platform today tho. I did however exaggerate the negative moreso than usual_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 10 reps

Lat-machine Pulldowns:

Set 1: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 170 lbs: 6 reps; 125 lbs: 4 reps
Set 5: 200 lbs: 4 reps; 170 lbs: 3 reps; 145 lbs: 3 reps; 125 lbs: 3 reps; 105 lbs: 3 reps

*Shoulders:*

Dumbbell Shoulder Press:

Set 1: 35 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 45 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: 55 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]

Set 4: 80 lb dumbbells: 5 reps
Set 5: 100 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [_negative-work_]
Set 6: 80 lb dumbbells: 5 reps 

*Biceps:*

Seated Alternating Dumbbell Curl:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbells: 15 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 35 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_work-set_]

One-arm Dumbbell Spider Bench curls:

3 sets: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps each set

*Session duration: 1 hr; 20 mins*

~Narkissos

----------


## chest6

back/shoulders/bi's 4 days apart? I may have missed something where you explain your training tell me to shutup if I missed it.

----------


## IBdmfkr

WOW is all I can say Nark, Excellent Log. Love the dedication! Nice improvements.

----------


## *Narkissos*

_My training partner has switched jobs.. His new job requires him to be there at 7-ish.. thus we are gonna have to train earlier: 3 or 4 a.m.

Today... i didn't sleep.I stayed up all night 'working'. I had meals accordingly... At 3:45 a.m. i had a pre-training snack: an apple... Now i'm ready.

The plan is.. train at 4.. finish before 6.. be asleep by 7 a.m. .. sleep til 12.. go to school at one.. repeat the cycle again tomorrow.

This weekend, as all other weekends, i'll be working the night shift... thus it's necessary that i rre-adjust my sleeping habits to make the transition smoother: making my day-time my night-time.. or something to that effect_


*Thursday 16th February

4:20 a.m.

Legs; Chest; Triceps*

_general warm-up: recumbant bike: 3 minutes

Was running a little late.. so cut that short...

bodyweight squats: 2 sets: 10 reps each set_

Front Squats:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 2 reps; 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 4 reps
Set 5: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 6: 135 lbs: 8 reps

_Set 4 was supposed to be a drop set but.. my training partners took too long stripping the weight so aborted that dropset.

Front squats don't really give me a pump. In the last two sets i adjusted my already narrow stance.. making it narrower. In addition i kept my knees pointing foward as opposed to letting stray slightly outwards as would be 'normal'. I got a better pump here._

Seated Leg-curls:

Set 1: 50 lbs: 25 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 125 lbs: 10 reps

_I can't understand it... I'm not eating as much.. I'm not sleeping. and i'm getting stronger. My deadlift max is creeping back up to 495.. and my leg curl weights and reps are going up too. The reps specifically. Theorectically, if i'm tired i should fatigue earlier. But that's not happening._

Leg-press calf-raise [*300 lbs*] superset with smith-Machine Calf-raises [*90 lbs*]:

Set 1: 20 reps/ 8 reps
Set 2: 15 reps/ 8 reps
Set 3: 15 reps/ 8 reps

_Quick.. and to the point: great pump._

Barbell Flat Bench:

_warm-up: bare bar: 2 sets: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps

_I took the risk of not pyramiding up... Don't try this at home kids_

Very-Close-grip Bench press:

Set 1: 115 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 145 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 195 lbs: 3 reps; 145 lbs: 3 reps; 95 lbs: 3 reps

*Session Duration: 1 hr; 15 minutes*

~Narkissos

----------


## *Narkissos*

> back/shoulders/bi's 4 days apart? I may have missed something where you explain your training tell me to shutup if I missed it.


http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...&postcount=171
shut-up  :Big Grin: 




> WOW is all I can say Nark, Excellent Log. Love the dedication! Nice improvements.


Thanks.. stick around, there'll be more to come  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## taiboxa

how close is very close on CGBench

----------


## IBdmfkr

Going without sleep Nark? I think it'd be more beneficial to sleep than to train leading to overtraining from the lack of rest and recovery. Best of luck.

----------


## chest6

> http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...&postcount=171
> shut-up


Ah, I think I may have seen that briefly before. Makes sense now. Sorry bout that :Wink/Grin:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> how close is very close on CGBench


About 4" apart




> Going without sleep Nark? I think it'd be more beneficial to sleep than to train leading to overtraining from the lack of rest and recovery. Best of luck.


lol.. thanks man.

----------


## Rob

that cycle is screwed up nark...

that yields 5 hours of sleep...ouch, my naps are 5 hours.

hope you dont crumble running on almost no sleep bud

----------


## *Narkissos*

> that cycle is screwed up nark...
> 
> that yields 5 hours of sleep...ouch, my naps are 5 hours.
> 
> hope you dont crumble running on almost no sleep bud


I've been averaging 4 hours per night for the last 4 years...

In that time i've competed a minimum of once each year... each time hitting peak condition... While still making personal bests in the gym.

If this is crumbling... i love it.

Honestly.. when i started college i made a promise to myself that i'd continue to work, and train... while studying.. regardless of the sacrifice.

That's what i'm living.

Thanks for following Rob

~Nark

----------


## chest6

Damn Nark I didn't know you were superman. I have trouble during the day with 6 or less..and I don't even have a job.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Sunday 19th February 2006

*Legs; Chest; Triceps

***Didn't note the session start-time or finish-time.. regrettably***

_General warm-up: recumbant bike: 5 minutes_

*Quads/Hams:*

Barbell Squats: _Narrow Stance_

_I used a 1/4" board under my heels... Each repetition was done ass to calves._

_warm-up: bare bar: 2 sets: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 2 reps; 225 lbs: 4 reps; 135 lbs: 6 reps [_work set: dropset_]
Set 4: 315 lbs: 2 reps; 225 lbs: 4 reps; 135 lbs: 6 reps [_work set: dropset_]

Seated leg-curls superset with Barbell Front Squats:

Set 1: 50 lbs: 20 reps/ 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 20 reps/ 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 20 reps/ 185 lbs: 6 reps

*Calves: Giant set:*
Leg-press calf-raises; Seated Calf-raises; Smith-Machine Standing Calf-raises:

Set 1: 300 lbs: 10 reps/ 50 lbs: 10 reps/ 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 390 lbs: 10 reps/ 100 lbs: 10 reps/ 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 480 lbs: 10 reps/ 100 lbs: 10 reps/ 90 lbs: 10 reps

*Chest:*

Incline Dumbbell Press:

4 sets: 45 lb dumbbells: 6 reps each set [_warm-up_]

_Each warm-up set was followed by a 10-count bilateral pec stretch..._

Set 1: 110 lb dumbbells: 5 reps (_ 1 rep unassisted [PB]; 4 spots_)
Set 2: 120 lb dumbbells: 5 reps (_neg-work: very slow; controlled negative_)
Set 3: 110 lb dumbbells: 5 reps (_ 1 rep unassisted [Repeat PB]; 4 spots_)
Set 4: 100 lb dumbbells: 5 reps (_ 3 reps unassisted; 2 spots_)

*Triceps:*

Reverse-grip Bench-press:

_warm-up: bare bar: 2 sets: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 2 reps; 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 10 reps

_Sweet session..._

*~Narkissos*

----------


## Lugar

what happened to 4-6 for 5 sets, 8-10 for 5 sets, 12-15 for 5 sets...done!

I love this routine and you gave it up????

Why the change? Is it more a mass routine you think?

Quick side note - if you had to chose, gatorade or skim post workout with whey, your choice?

U use dext?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> what happened to 4-6 for 5 sets, 8-10 for 5 sets, 12-15 for 5 sets...done!
> 
> I love this routine and you gave it up????


Had to change focus... May pick it up again in September after my next contest.

From here on out i'll be in the precontest mindset til August 30th.





> Why the change? Is it more a mass routine you think?


The short answer: this is the program on which i made the best gains tru-out my career. 




> Quick side note - if you had to chose, gatorade or skim post workout with whey, your choice?


I'd have to go with gatorade as i'm lactose intolerant. 




> U use dext?


Currently i only use dex when i'm on a nutrient-partioning agent... I'm not on anything at all so i use a low GI-load carb PWO.

Thanks for following... If you've anymore questions.. holla

~Narkissos

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Meal:* 3a.m. _Corned beef and pasta_ ..followed by a nap til 3:40 a.m.
*Snack:* 4 a.m. ..._1 banana_

*Tuesday 21st February 2006

Back; Shoulders; Biceps: [back-dominant]

4:20 a.m.*

_General warm-up: Recumbant bike: 5 minutes_

*Back:*

Deadlifts:

_2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: *495 lbs: 1 rep* :woot: 
Set 2: 405 lbs: 4 reps

Barbell Row:

_Wider-than-shoulder-width Overhand grip... Torso parallel to floor... Pulling to upper abdomen._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 10 reps

Lat-Machine Pulldowns:

Set 1: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 145 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 145 lbs: 8 reps

*Shoulders:*

_General warm-up: External Rotations [w/ broomstick]: 25 reps_

Dumbell Shoulder Press:

_4 sets: 35 lb dumbbells: 6 reps each set [warm-up]_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [_unassisted_]
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [_unassisted_]
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [_assisted_]
Set 4: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps [_past failure: 3 unassisted reps+ 5 assists_]

*Biceps:*

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 4: 30 lb dumbbell: 8 reps

*Session Duration: 1hr; 15 minutes*

_Sweet overall..._

*~Narkissos*

----------


## taiboxa

thats a secksi lil dead u got there bub.. not bad for being sleep deprived!

----------


## IBdmfkr

40min of sleep/night Nark? That is insane man. How do you expect to grow off of that.

----------


## Lugar

Looks good bro, this routine gave you the most mass? How can you make any gains eating so little and sleeping even less?

----------


## madflabby

Damn, I can't beleive I haven't checked this out until now. WOW man you are a machine. I agree w/most of the other guys on here though mix in some sleep!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Looks good bro, this routine gave you the most mass? How can you make any gains eating so little and sleeping even less?


I haven't outlined my diet  :Smilie: 

What do you mean by 'so little'  :Wink/Grin:  




> thats a secksi lil dead u got there bub.. not bad for being sleep deprived!


Johan made a bet with me on who'd be the first to hit 600 lb on the deadlift this year.. so i'm working towards that.




> 40min of sleep/night Nark? That is insane man. How do you expect to grow off of that.


Dunno.. weighed in at 201 lbs 2oz this evening tho something must be happening  :Big Grin:  

Honestly i'm getting like 4-5 hours per day... yea Day.

While studying my 'day' and 'nights' are reversed. I sleep mainly from 7a.m. -12 p.m. daily.

I find i can't shut down at night.. That's when i get work done best.. so i don't push the issue.




> Damn, I can't beleive I haven't checked this out until now. WOW man you are a machine. I agree w/most of the other guys on here though mix in some sleep!


I think sleep'll come at the end of the semester. For right now, my workload is too heavy to allow for more sleep.

Thanks for stopping in Guys.  :Big Grin: 

~Nark

----------


## spound

Nark..I want to challenge you....

Switch to a 3 day per week routine for a while consisting of mainly just compound movements. Ie: deads, squat, benches, bent over BB rows, shoulder presses, SLDL, chins, skull crushers etc etc... 

Give each muscle group jsut 3-6 WORKING sets per week. I mean intese, balls to the wall sets. Eat your ass off, and get some extra sleep in, since you wont be training as often, therefore, possibly taking a load off of your schedule. 

I know you are stubborn about this stuff and I understand that because you say you have found what works for you after lot of experimentation. But man, try it out, there is no way you wont grow, and I know you know your stuff, but I am just suggesting this to you b/c I think it would suit you best right now with your sechedule the way it is...as well as pack mass on your frame. You may try it out and find that you have been missing out on extra gains all along  :Smilie:  IT just hurts me to come read your journal and see your warped eating/training/sleeping schedule. I dunno, maybe it's jsut because I am not used to it. 

I respect the fact that you work so hard. I will be honest and say you have more drive than me and probably 99% of the other people on this board, but such determination is not ALWAYS a good thing (it can blind you at times). I know you don't like to take the easy way out, but DOn't worry this wouldn't be a short cut bc I IMHO, I feel it would work just as well if not better for you. Just my thoughts...

Please, do not take this post as an insult, you know I got mad respect for you and your knowledge and well as your drive. I know it will take you far in life. It's just that sometimes the better point of view is form the outside looking in.  :Wink:  Best wishes to you my friend.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Nark..I want to challenge you....
> 
> Switch to a 3 day per week routine for a while consisting of mainly just compound movements. Ie: deads, squat, benches, bent over BB rows, shoulder presses, SLDL, chins, skull crushers etc etc... 
> 
> Give each muscle group jsut 3-6 WORKING sets per week. I mean intese, balls to the wall sets. Eat your ass off, and get some extra sleep in, since you wont be training as often, therefore, possibly taking a load off of your schedule. 
> 
> I know you are stubborn about this stuff and I understand that because you say you have found what works for you after lot of experimentation. But man, try it out, there is no way you wont grow, and I know you know your stuff, but I am just suggesting this to you b/c I think it would suit you best right now with your sechedule the way it is...as well as pack mass on your frame. You may try it out and find that you have been missing out on extra gains all along  IT just hurts me to come read your journal and see your warped eating/training/sleeping schedule. I dunno, maybe it's jsut because I am not used to it. 
> 
> I respect the fact that you work so hard. I will be honest and say you have more drive than me and probably 99% of the other people on this board, but such determination is not ALWAYS a good thing (it can blind you at times). I know you don't like to take the easy way out, but DOn't worry this wouldn't be a short cut bc I IMHO, I feel it would work just as well if not better for you. Just my thoughts...
> ...


 :Wink/Grin:  Great Post S.

No love lost  :Big Grin:

----------


## spound

> Great Post S.
> 
> No love lost


After all that writing, this is the only response you give back?!?!? 

 :Madd:   :Bblaser:  

 :0blowjob:  j/k LOL

But seriously, give me your thoughts dude!  :Smilie:

----------


## Pinnacle

> *Shoulders:*
> 
> Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press:
> 
> _I took my time warming up.. as i could hear my shoulder creaking and crunching tru every rep._
> 
> Set 1: 35 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
> Set 2: 45 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
> Set 3: 55 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
> ...


The week prior you struggled w/90's.You said the set actually sucked.This week you jumped 10pounds (which is tons for delts) and did it with ease?
That's really tough to do drug-free...I never have seen anyone jump that quickly (weighwise) on delt movements like that.
Not questioning you,but stating to jump that much in poundage on a delt movement that quickly is pretty fvkin tough to do,even on anabolics.

~Pinnacle~

----------


## spound

> The week prior you struggled w/90's.You said the set actually sucked.This week you jumped 10pounds (which is tons for delts) and did it with ease?
> That's really tough to do drug-free...I never have seen anyone jump that quickly (weighwise) on delt movements like that.
> Not questioning you,but stating to jump that much in poundage on a delt movement that quickly is pretty fvkin tough to do,even on anabolics.
> 
> ~Pinnacle~


It says the reps were assisted. I believe he explained "assisted" earlier in the thread stating that his partner did most of the lifting and he did more of a negative motion.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> The week prior you struggled w/90's.You said the set actually sucked.This week you jumped 10pounds (which is tons for delts) and did it with ease?
> That's really tough to do drug-free...I never have seen anyone jump that quickly (weighwise) on delt movements like that.
> Not questioning you,but stating to jump that much in poundage on a delt movement that quickly is pretty fvkin tough to do,even on anabolics.
> 
> ~Pinnacle~


I understand what you're pointing out. I'll explain as best i can tho.

The week prior i struggled at the 90s because i wasted too much energy getting them to shoulder height.

I've started using my training partners for this.. getting them to simultaneously lift the dumbbells from my lap to shoulder height so i can conserve energy for the set. Last week i got a bad lift. One training partner got to shoulder height while one fumbled... All the while i was gripping the dumbbells.. the stabilising on the fumble left pretty much spent.

In addition, my warm-up scheme was different the week prior: longer

The 80 lb dumbbells are my 'comfort zone'.. anything above that is taxing... the 100s are my goal but i normally avoid going at 'em because I've had some bad experiences in the past at the 100s. Depending on my perceived energy level i'll go up to either the 90s or 100s and do very slow controlled negative work: noted as 'assisted reps'. My training partner assists me on the positive and i resist the negative with all my might.

I find that the addition of negative work increases my strength quickly so i make it a mainstay in my routines.

I hope to be pressing the 100s within 4 weeks... that's my goal... That and remaining injury-free.




> Not questioning you,but stating to jump that much in poundage on a delt movement that quickly is pretty fvkin tough to do,even on anabolics.


I think that the limiting factor on my strength gains... factors rather.. would be my current food intake.. and the nuber of hours i currently sleep.. as highlighted by my bros here. Honestly, minus anabolics, i think if i ate/slept more i'd be stronger.

I recall earlier in my competitive career my coach had me on this program... and i made strength gains from week to week.. over the entireity of the 2+ years we worked together... anabolic free. It was awesome. I'm trying to replicate that environment now.

Hope that clears it up somewhat.. or at least offers some insight into my thought process...thanks for reading Pinn.  :Thumps Up:  

~Nark

----------


## *Narkissos*

> But seriously, give me your thoughts dude!


My thoughts are.. I've been there.. and it doesn't work for me.  :Frown:  

Tai and i have had this argument a couple times.

I tried the lower volume.. and yea i get stronger.. but not bigger.

I notice muscle quality decreases... i think that's tied into infrequent training.


Since i am natural for the majority of the year.. I've had to learn how to force gains naturally. Honestly, the very low volume.. 3 day stuff doesn't work for me.

If it did it'd make life easier. :Wink/Grin:  

Thanks for the input thos S. ...suggestions are always appreciated.

~C

----------


## primetime1

Nark, out of curiosity, how often do you switch your work out style up. 
do you stay with the same regime through out the year ?
i know your into volume training but, do you ever switch things up to get more recovery? (ie, extra day off somewhere) do you change things ever to try and stimulate new/ more growth? if you do change things up, how long do you usually go with the same regime till switchin to something new?

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 24th February 2006*

*Shoulders; Back; Biceps*

_Walked to the gym: 19 minutes (brisk)_

_General warm-up: Shoulder rotations: 25 reps_

*Shoulders:*

Seated Dumbell Press:

_warm-up: 35 lb dumbbells: 5 sets: 6 reps each_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_unassisted_]
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_unassisted_]
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [_assisted_]
Set 4: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps [_5 reps unassisted + 3 spots_]

*Back:*

Deadlifts:

_general warm-up: bare bar: 1 set: 10 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: *495 lbs: 2 reps* [*PERSONAL BEST*]; 315 lbs: 4 reps [_drop-set_]

Chins:

3 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set [_'warm-up'_]

Set 4: 45 lb plate [_strapped to waist_]: 4 [_assisted_] reps; [_stripped to_] bodyweight: 4 [_assisted_] reps

*Biceps:*

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbell: 6 reps

Seated Alternate Dumbbell Curl:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 4 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Spider Curl:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 2: 20 lb dumbbell: 8 reps

*Session duration: approx. 1 hr*

_Walk home from gym: 22 minutes_

*~Narkissos*

*session notes:*

_Felt a little twinge at the end of the session.. I don't think i kept my torso as flat as it should've been on the deadlifts. Still it was a pretty good lift overall. 500 lbs is definately within reach. Technically, if i can pull 495 for 2.. then i should be able to pull 500 for 1.600 lbs is the main goal.. and that may be within reach... possibly around year-end_

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Nark, out of curiosity, how often do you switch your work out style up. 
> do you stay with the same regime through out the year ?
> i know your into volume training but, do you ever switch things up to get more recovery? (ie, extra day off somewhere) do you change things ever to try and stimulate new/ more growth? if you do change things up, how long do you usually go with the same regime till switchin to something new?


I usually train the same way year-round... The only thing i may change is my cardio amount.. Other than that, i may toss in a rest day here and there if i feel i need it. Most times i don't need it.

Since coming to the boards i've change my routine a couple times to stimulate growth.. or to try new ideas.

Still i keep on coming back to this present rountine.. cus it works for me.. no questions.

The times i'm most likely to interject a change are: directly after a contest.. or after a heavy bulking cycle.. or maybe if i've hit a plateau (tho that happens rarely)... When i make a change i keep to it for no less than 6 weeks. That's the amount of time suggested my coach years ago.. so that's ingrained in my thought process... I can't explain why 6 weeks tho.. cus i simply don't know lol. It's just something he said to me years ago.. and something that i've done since.

~Nark

----------


## taiboxa

Amazing DEADS BRO! well done

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Sunday 26th February 2006

Chest; Triceps; Legs*

_Almost didn't train.. have been having some serious gluteus medius pain. Hurt to do everything_

*Chest:*

Flat Barbell Bench:

_3 sets: bare bar: 15 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 1 [negative] rep; 225 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 4 reps

Incline Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [_unassisted_]
Set 2: 110 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [_1 rep unassisted; 3 spots_]
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 7 reps [_3 rep unassisted; 4 spots_]

*Triceps:*

Dumbbell French Press:

_3 sets: 40 lb dumbbell: 12 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbell: 5 reps [_1 unassisted + 4 spots_]

*Quads:*

Barbell Squats:

_Decided to go to parallel today...not below as i've bene doing recently. Noticed my functional strength had decreased, as i've been squatting below parallel for a lil while now._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 405 lbs: 4 reps [_w/ spotter_]
Set 5: 315 lbs: 4 reps
Set 6: 225 lbs: 10 reps

*Calves Tri-set:*

Leg-press calf-raise; Seated Calf-raise; Standing Calf-raise:

Set 1: 300 lbs: 10 reps/ 50 lbs: 10 reps/ 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 390 lbs: 10 reps/ 100 lbs: 10 reps/ 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 480 lbs: 10 reps/ 100 lbs: 10 reps/ 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 480 lbs: 10 reps/ 50 lbs: 10 reps/ 90 lbs: 10 reps

*Sweet pump... sweet session*

*~Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Amazing DEADS BRO! well done


Thanks Tai... Trying to reach 600 injury free.. before Johan does  :Big Grin:

----------


## taiboxa

may i suggest.. HALO?! ;D

----------


## *Narkissos*

> may i suggest.. HALO?! ;D


lmao!  :LOL:  

*Wesnesday 1st March 2006*

*Back; Shoulders; Biceps; Cardio*

_General Warm-up: Recumbant Bike: 5 minutes_

Deadlifts:

_bare bar: 10 reps; warm-up_

135 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up_]
225 lbs: 4 reps [_warm-up_]

Set 1: *500 lbs: 2 reps* [*Personal Best*]; 315 lbs: 2 reps [_drop-set_]

Chins:

4 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps; 4 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Row:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 120 lb dumbbell: 10 reps

[V-bar] Lat Pulldowns:

Set 1: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 4 reps; 145 lbs: 6 reps

_General warm-up: Seated Dumbbell press: 3 sets: 30 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each set_

Standing dumbbell one-arm push-press: 

Set 1: 100lb dumbbell: 2 failed attempts

Seated Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps [_unassisted_]
Set 2: 90 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [_assisted: had a bad start,wasted a lot of energy_]
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 7 reps [_4 reps unassisted; 3 spots_]

Seated Bent-laterals:

4 sets: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps each set

Seated alternate dumbbell curl:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 7 reps
Set 2: 75 lb dumbbells: 1 rep; 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps
Set 3: 70 lb dumbbells: 3 reps; 60 lb dumbbells: 2 reps; 50 lb dumbbells: 2 reps

One-arm dumbbell Spider curls:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 35 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbell: 6 reps

*Cardio: PWO: 25 minutes: Stairmaster*

Great session

~Narkissos

----------


## spound

Hey nark, are you using straps and/or a belt on those 500kb deads? BTW, nice lift!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Hey nark, are you using straps and/or a belt on those 500kb deads? BTW, nice lift!


Yea.. actually i'm using both.


I don't usually train with a belt but at that poundage i'm taking no chances.. Straps i only use on very heavy worksets.. so yea i only used 'em on the 500lb set... and again on the dumbbell rows.

Thanks man

----------


## Rob

hows the head feel when you lift it Narky..?

When I hit a Deadlift for 1 or 2 reps for a PR my head has this weird dizzy about to explode type of feeling as im lifting.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> hows the head feel when you lift it Narky..?
> 
> When I hit a Deadlift for 1 or 2 reps for a PR my head has this weird dizzy about to explode type of feeling as im lifting.


Honestly i only ever get that dizzy feeling when i try to max out while squatting.

On deads i my face and eyes swell.. The veins on my forehead bulge.. and my eyes looks (and feel) like they're about to burst.

All in all it's pretty awesome lol  :Thumps Up:

----------


## spound

> Yea.. actually i'm using both.
> 
> 
> I don't usually train with a belt but at that poundage i'm taking no chances.. Straps i only use on very heavy worksets.. so yea i only used 'em on the 500lb set... and again on the dumbbell rows.
> 
> Thanks man



Cool. Yea, I was jsut curious b/c I was doing deads on Wed. with 500lbs and I was using a belt and straps, I probably coulda gone w/o the belt but take no chance like you w/ that weight. I was gonna be pissed if you were not using straps and I was !!! LOL I have terrible grip strength  :Frown:  Keep those gains comin brother.

----------


## chest6

> Cool. Yea, I was jsut curious b/c I was doing deads on Wed. with 500lbs and I was using a belt and straps, I probably coulda gone w/o the belt but take no chance like you w/ that weight. I was gonna be pissed if you were not using straps and I was !!! LOL I have terrible grip strength  Keep those gains comin brother.


ever try chalk? Chalk is really underrated I never use straps on deads. Ahh this applies to nark too since its his thread and all  :Smilie:

----------


## spound

Yea, I have used chalk, you are right, it helps a ton, but when there is 500+ lbs on there, it still won't let me hold it. One time I actually ripped through three callouses on my hand and was bleeding every where when I used chalk  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

> Yea, I have used chalk, you are right, it helps a ton, but when there is 500+ lbs on there, it still won't let me hold it. One time I actually ripped through three callouses on my hand and was bleeding every where when I used chalk


yep..couple weeks ago when I did 495x3 I loaded up with chalk and grip wasnt a prob or anything. 500+ for reps tho..damn.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> yep..couple weeks ago when I did *495x3* I loaded up with chalk and grip wasnt a prob or anything. 500+ for reps tho..damn.


495 for 3?  :EEK!:  wow man.. that's sweet!

----------------
*Saturday 4th March 2006

Legs; Chest; Triceps*

_Today's session was preceded by a bike ride to the gym.. approximately 10 minutes in duration.

My lower back was 'tired' from the max effort deads earlier in the week so i didn't squat today_

*Quads:*

Leg-press:

Set 1: 120 lbs: 15 reps [_warm-up_] [_shoulder-width stance_]
Set 2: 210 lbs: 15 reps [_warm-up_] [_shoulder-width stance_]
Set 3: 300 lbs: 15 reps [_warm-up_] [_shoulder-width stance_]
Set 4: 390 lbs: 15 reps [_warm-up_] [_shoulder-width stance_]

Set 5: 500 lbs: 15 reps [_workset_] [_Narrow stance: feet 12" apart_]
Set 6: 600 lbs: 15 reps [_workset_] [_Narrow stance: feet 12" apart_]
*Set 7: 700 lbs: 15 reps* [_workset_] [_Narrow stance: feet 12" apart_]

_Set 7.. i dunno if i can call this a personal best. It's the most reps i've ever put in at that weight... Still, usually when i think 'personal bests' i'm thinking singles.. and doubles. not 15-rep sets.

My endurance is definately increasing._

*Hams:*

Seated Leg-curls:

5 sets: 75 lbs: 15 reps per set

*Calves:*

Tri-set: Leg-press raise; Seated Raise; Standing Raise

Set 1: 300 lbs: 15 reps/ 50 lbs: 15 reps/ 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 300 lbs: 15 reps/ 50 lbs: 15 reps/ 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 300 lbs: 15 reps/ 50 lbs: 15 reps/ 90 lbs: 15 reps

_The 1st set was doable... increasing my rep range from the usual 10/10/10 really did me in.. during the latter sets. The pump felt like my skin would tear._

*Chest:*

Flat Barbell Bench press:

10 sets: 135 lbs: 10 reps each set

_I was working on breathing really.. trying to consciously force air into my lower diaphram to promote a stronger pressing base._ 

Machine Assisted Dips:

Set 1: (-100): 12 reps
Set 2: (-80): 10 reps
Set 3: (-70): 8 reps

Followed by a 10 minute bike ride home.

Sweet session

*~Narkissos*

----------


## Rob

> 495 for 3?  wow man.. that's sweet!
> 
> ----------------
> *Saturday 4th March 2006
> 
> Legs; Chest; Triceps*
> 
> _Today's session was preceded by a bike ride to the gym.. approximately 10 minutes in duration.
> 
> ...


Lookin good.

Do you wear a bike helmet  :Big Grin:

----------


## getbig32

i look at this all the time to see anything i can might steal from you ...hahaha. since i have changed my workouts to more your style i have had the best workouts i have ever had! thanks for all the help

----------


## Gra

> yep..couple weeks ago when I did 495x3 I loaded up with chalk and grip wasnt a prob or anything. 500+ for reps tho..damn.



Damn thats nice numbers. Narks numbers too ofcourse.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 7th March... 4 a.m.

Pre-amble:* _Currently suffering from acute sleep deprivation. This weekend has been a rough one: long-assed shifts at work.. followed by a Sunday-Monday allnighter to get an assignment that was due at 12pm Monday finished. Toss my some flu-like symptoms in there and haphazard eating and you've got some insight into how i feel lol.

Usually i average 4-5 hours of sleep per night... which i supplement with day time naps. This weekend however, i got neither of the two. I'm still gonna train as hard as possible today tho... Wish me luck._

_general warm-up: recumbant bike: 5 minutes_

*My training partners stood me up this morning.. guess imma have to enter the battle alone...

Back:*

Deadlifts:

_3 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 5 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 5 reps [_warm-up_]

_On these two sets, my negative was deliberate and slow... I paused in the max stretch position and exploded to the top. The point of that was to 'set the mode' for the work-set.

Each warm up set was followed by a uni-lateral hamstring stretch..held for a 10-count on each leg._

Set 3: *500 lbs: 2 reps*; 315 lbs: 4 reps [_work-set: dropset_]

_This was a GREAT set! My only prob here was that my fingers starting to go numb during the 3 reps at 500. Otherwise it was great._

Seated Low-pulley Row:

_Using the V-shaped handle. I haven't done these in a while.. but i didn't feel like doing barbell rows after deadlifts today. These were a nice change. Got a nice pump here._

Set 1: 145 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 200 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 6 reps; 200 lbs: 4 reps

_The machine here only goes up to 200 lbs.. so i pinned a 25 on for set number 6._

_I think the beta supplements from Avant Labs (synthesize and supercarb) that i'm testing are providing a good support base. Funnily, i don't 'feel' stronger. I don't 'think' i 'feel' stronger. Heck, when i grab the weight i'm not sure i can move it... but it's been happening. Both my strength and endurance are up._

Chins:

_Bodyweight... My only qualm is that i've been getting progressively weaker on my chins. Or maybe it's in my mind.. as, admittedly, i AM getting heavier after all. Still, the fact that i'm getting less reps bothers me._

5 sets: 5 reps; 5 reps; 5 reps; 5 reps; 4 reps

*Shoulders:*

Seated dumbbell press:

_No prior warm-up..._

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 7 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 5 reps
Set 4: 80 lb dumbbells: 5 reps

_Since i was training alone i had to get the weights up to shoulder height alone. I haven't been doing that for a lil while.. rightly so, as it saps some of my pressing strength.. as illustrated above.

Had a lil discomfort on set number 4. Felt my back 'twinge'. Will be watching that over the next couple days: Can't afford the slightest injury._

*Biceps:*

One-arm dumbbell preacher curls:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 4: 40 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 5: 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps

_At the 40 lb dumbbell i find myself 'self-spotting' on the last few reps during the set. That's the only way to make my pre-set rep-range sometimes. The negative part of each rep always unassisted. It wouldn't make sense otherwise. Over the weeks i find consistently going at that poundage/rep-range as resulted in some strength increases. So i guess that cliche was right: consistency is the key

Great session_

~Narkissos

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Lookin good.
> 
> Do you wear a bike helmet


bitch  :Big Grin: 




> i look at this all the time to see anything i can might steal from you ...hahaha. since i have changed my workouts to more your style i have had the best workouts i have ever had! thanks for all the help


No prob man.. glad i could help you  :Thumps Up:

----------


## L.Priest

any cardio bro?

----------


## chest6

Nark I've noticed you label the sets working up to your heavy sets as warm up sets and your worksets are all out. I think I need to start this. For awhile now..I'd do like (shoulder press for example) warm up with 65s then worksets 75x8, 85x8, 95x8, 100x7 instead of like 90x8, 95x8, 100x6 or something like it looks like here. Interesting..seems obvious but I haven't trained like that in awhile.

----------


## *Narkissos*

Sorry about the delay guys... my hard-drive crashed.. I've been using a friend's pc at obscene hours in the night...pulling all-nighters (had some assignments due this week).. so haven't been posting

Due to the all-nighters.. i hadn't trained since Tuesday.

Eating went to shit.. cus when i'm in work mode i have this nasty habit of not breaking for anything.




> any cardio bro?


None so far... I'm trying some new supplements from AvantLabs.. so i'm going tru a short 'strength/bulk phase'

I don't usually do much in the way of cardio offseason anyway.




> Nark I've noticed you label the sets working up to your heavy sets as warm up sets and your worksets are all out. I think I need to start this. For awhile now..I'd do like (shoulder press for example) warm up with 65s then worksets 75x8, 85x8, 95x8, 100x7 instead of like 90x8, 95x8, 100x6 or something like it looks like here. Interesting..seems obvious but I haven't trained like that in awhile.


I adapted that from a powerlifter on another board.. He used to post here under the moniker 'Redmeat'.

Great guy.

Made me re-evaluate my mental perception in regard to training.

 :Thumps Up:

----------


## Rob

i miss mr. meat

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 10th March 2006

Legs; Chest; Triceps

4:30 a.m.

Pre-amble:* _Was unable to train for a couple days.Pulled two consecutive all-nighters.Left school.. ill.. on the 3rd day: stomach problems. Probably a combination of stress and canned protein sources (to which i've become especially sensitive). Don't much feel like training heavy today.. but imma try

General Warm-up: recumbant bike: 5 minutes

Legs:

Bodyweight squats: 4 sets: 5 reps each set_

Barbell squats:

_These were done with a 1/4" block under my heels.. each rep done 1-2" below parallel

1 set: bare bar: 10 reps [warm-up]_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 3 reps; 225 lbs: 5 reps

_I guess my back's tired from the deads earlier this week... I felt discomfort during each rep of each set.. that's why i stopped at 3 sets...and switched to:_

Unilateral leg-extensions:

3 sets: 45 lbs: 20 reps each leg.. each set

Seated Leg-curls:

Set 1: 50 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 10 reps; 75 lbs: 5 reps; 50 lbs: 10 reps

Angled Seated Calf-raise:

_New piece of equipment in the gym.. had to give that a try!_

Set 1: 70 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 210 lbs: 15 reps (*rest pause:* _10 reps+ 5-count rest+ 5 reps_)
Set 4: 280 lbs: 10 reps; 140 lbs: 10 reps (_dropset_)
Set 5: 140 lbs: 20 reps (*rest pause:* _12 reps+ 5-count rest+ 4 reps+ 5-count rest+ 4 reps_)

*Chest:*

Incline dumbbell press:

_4 warm-up sets: 30 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each set_

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 5 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 reps

_This felt surprisingly heavy..._

Incline Barbell Bench:

3 sets: 135 lbs: 8 reps each set

_Honestly couldnt' go heavier... felt like my chest would tear. That was not a pleasant feeling. I think going heavier would've brought definate injury._

*Triceps:*

Skull-crushers w/ E-Z curl bar

_Haven't done these in years..._

3 sets: 70 lbs: 10 reps; 8 reps; 6 reps

One arm Dumbbell french press:

3 sets: 25 lb dumbbells: 6 reps each arm each set

*~Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Saturday 11th March 2006

Back; Shoulders; Biceps*

*Notes:* _Worked a long night shift the night before... Not feeling exactly 'energetic' lol... This session was preceded by and followed by a bike ride.Trained by myself today again.. as Big k.l.g. was over an hour late lol._

*Back:*

Deadlifts:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up_]

Set 4: 500 lbs: 1 rep [_work-set_]

_I wasn't gonna deadlift today. My erectors were crying for a break... but i did anyway... and this was the outcome._

Seated Cable Row:

_Using the 'v-handle'..._

Set 1: 145 lbs: 15 reps [_'warm-up'_]
Set 2: 145 lbs: 15 reps [_'warm-up'_]
Set 3: 145 lbs: 15 reps [_'warm-up'_]

Set 4: 225 lbs: 8 reps [_'work-set'_]

*Shoulders:*

Seated Lateral raises:

_Used these as a delt pre-exhaust..._

3 sets: 20 lb dumbbells: 15 reps each set [_strict form_]

Seated dumbbell Shoulder press:

_1 set: 30 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [warm-up]_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 5 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 5 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 5 reps
Set 4: 80 lb dumbbells: 4 reps

_Set number 4 was overkill.. should've listened to my mind, which was telling me to stop at set number 3._

Hands-free Shrugs:

_I did these in the new York squat machine..._

Set 1: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 12 reps
Set 4: 360 lbs: 12 reps

*Biceps:*

Seated alternating dumbbell curl:

Set 1: 50 lb dumbbells: 9 reps [_'warm-up'_]
Set 2: 50 lb dumbbells: 8 reps [_'warm-up'_]
Set 3: 70 lb dumbbells: 3 reps; 50 lb dumbbells: 3 reps [_drop-set_]

One arm Dumbbell Preacher curls:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: 7 reps

_Swallowed some 2 servings of synthesize.. and one serving of supercarb.. 

Then hopped on my bike and rode home... where i followed that up with 2 scoops of whey and 1 serving of supercarb.

Sweet session!_

*~Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

My supplement log:

for those who missed it:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=227896

 :Thumps Up:  

~Dr. Nark

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 14th March 2006

Legs; Chest; Triceps*

_General Warm-up: Recumbant Bike: 5 minutes_

*Quads:*

Leg-press:

Set 1: 120 lbs: 15 reps (_warm-up_)
Set 2: 300 lbs: 15 reps (_warm-up_)
Set 3: 480 lbs: 15 reps (_warm-up_)

Set 4: 660 lbs: 15 reps (*Personal Best*)
Set 5: 750 lbs: 15 reps (*Personal Best*)

_I chose not to train hamstrings today because i'm deadlifting in the a.m. I didn't want to attempt a max lift with fatigued hamstrings. That is also the reason i didn't squat today.. didn't want to fatigue my lower back in lieu of tomorrow's deadlifting session._

*Calves:*

Seated angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 20 reps (_warm-up_)
Set 2: 180 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 12 reps
Set 4: 360 lbs: 8 reps; 180 lbs: 7 reps

*Chest:*

Incline Dumbbell Press:

_3 warm-up sets: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each set_

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 8 reps (*Personal Best*)
Set 2: 110 lb dumbbells: 4 reps (3 unassisted + 1 spot: *Personal Best*)
Set 3: 120 lb dumbbells: 4 reps (w/ assists)
Set 4: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps (rep-out til failure)

Dips:

Set 1: bodyweight: 8 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 8 reps
Set 3: bodyweight + 35 lb plate: 8 reps
Set 4: bodyweight + 45 lb plate: 8 reps

*Triceps:*

Skullcrushers:

Set 1: 70 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 70 lbs: 9 reps
Set 3: 70 lbs: 6 reps

One-arm Dumbbell french press:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm

GREAT session

*~Narkissos*

----------


## L.Priest

Hey bro - how you like this program? Looks like you are making some nice gains. I've always done the 1bp a week, 6 days, but this looks interesting....what do u do on off days? Any cardio?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Hey bro - how you like this program? Looks like you are making some nice gains.


  :Thumps Up:  http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...&postcount=194





> I've always done the 1bp a week, 6 days, but this looks interesting....what do u do on off days? Any cardio?


On off days i don't do anything gym-related. My main focus at this time is school. So unless i have a contest pending i really don't have the time for cardio.. or rather i don't allocate the time for it. 'Rest' days as a student are best spent immersed in studying imo  :Smilie:  

Thanks for reading

~Nark

----------


## IBdmfkr

Way to go Nark, being that you don't sleep, great results lol..

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Way to go Nark, being that you don't sleep, great results lol..


 :LOL:  

----------------

*Thursday 16th March 2006*

*Back; Shoulders; Biceps*

*8 p.m.*

_general warm-up: recumbant bike: 5 minutes_

*Back:*

Deadlifts:

_2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps [_raw: warm-up_]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 5 reps [_raw: warm-up_]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 5 reps [_raw: warm-up_]

Set 4: *500 lbs: 3 reps* [_work-set: straps + belt;_ *Personal Best*]
Set 5: *500 lbs: 3 reps* [_work-set: straps + belt;_ *Repeat Personal Best*]

_I borrowed a cam and got 3 blurry pics from this session.. of me pulling this 500 lbs. I'll be sure to post them as soon as i get the software to upload 'em._  :Frown:  

Low-Pulley Row:

_Used the 'V-handle' here. No prior warm-up..._

Set 1: 200 lbs: 8 reps [_raw: warm-up_]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 8 reps [_work-set: w/ straps_]
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps [_work-set: w/ straps_]

Wide-grip Lat-Machine Pulldown:

Set 1: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 4 reps; 145 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 200 lbs: 4 reps; 145 lbs: 6 reps

Hands-free Shrugs:

_Done on the york squat machine..._

Set 1: 180 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 360 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 360 lbs: 12 reps

*Shoulders:*

_2 sets: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 assisted reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_unassisted_]
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [_unassisted_]
Set 4: 80 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [_unassisted_]

*Biceps:*

Seated Dumbbell Curl:

3 sets: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps each set

One-arm Dumbbell preacher curls:

3 sets: 30 lb dumbbell: 10 reps; 8 reps; 8 reps

AWESOME SESSION

*~Nark*

----------


## taiboxa

holy shnits bro hella great back session. LOL

----------


## primetime1

500lb deads.. good job nark. 
also, curious about the hands free shrugs never seen that machine you listed.. and also curious as to why so little shoulder work? 

your making awsome progress with ya deads so keep up the hard work.

----------


## taiboxa

> 500lb deads.. good job nark. 
> also, curious about the hands free shrugs never seen that machine you listed.. and also curious as to why so little shoulder work? 
> 
> your making awsome progress with ya deads so keep up the hard work.


shoulders are hammered in every row/press motion.. overtraining is very common due to the fact they are a large muscle group and protein turn over rate is slow.

----------


## primetime1

good looking tia, to me it just looked too little since i know nark is all about volume training.

----------


## taiboxa

> good looking tia, to me it just looked too little since i know nark is all about volume training.


LoL thats what i was thinking then i thought MAYBE NARK is turning over a new leaf... one that is meant to get HUGE  :Big Grin:

----------


## primetime1

haha.. not huge but certainly chizzled maybe one day hell blow up and not worry about his abs?  :Smilie:

----------


## ward065

nark when u do your deadlifts how far down to you go......do you lower it to the floor or do you go down part of the way like when doing rack deadlifts?

----------


## IBdmfkr

> nark when u do your deadlifts how far down to you go......do you lower it to the floor or do you go down part of the way like when doing rack deadlifts?


Not sure if this was to Nark but I lift off rack and touch floor. I get exhausted just thinking about them.

NARK, post up those pics!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> holy shnits bro hella great back session. LOL


Thanks.. They're getting better and better.




> 500lb deads.. good job nark. 
> also, curious about the hands free shrugs never seen that machine you listed..


Sorry about that man.. here it is:



I step in.. facing the machine...and shrug hands free.





> and also curious as to why so little shoulder work?


That's all i think i need to do at this point.




> your making awsome progress with ya deads so keep up the hard work.


Thanks man.. Progress may cease til next offseason. I'm slated to start cutting on April 1st.  :Frown: 




> shoulders are hammered in every row/press motion.. overtraining is very common due to the fact they are a large muscle group and protein turn over rate is slow.


 :Thumps Up: 




> LoL thats what i was thinking then i thought MAYBE NARK is turning over a new leaf... one that is meant to get HUGE


I am I am.. i'm up to 209 lbs now baby!

Lightweight baby lol.

~Nark

p.s. I hit a killer sesson tonight. I got a shitload of pics from the session but i've been unable to upload 'em as yet. I'm not posting the workout to this log til i've got the pics to back it up.

I will say that i hit another personal best on the deadlift tonight again tho  :Smilie:

----------


## Anabolios

does anyone else poke into this thread just to get some good suggestions for their own routine? i know i do 

props to you for all the good ideas as i sample pieces of a lot of your workouts

----------


## IBdmfkr

No doubt, nice Log Nark. Props for keeping it up and so detailed. I'm sure more ppl read and take ideas from it than you think.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> nark when u do your deadlifts how far down to you go......do you lower it to the floor or do you go down part of the way like when doing rack deadlifts?


Unless i'm doing Stiff-leg deadlifts (which i do on a platform.. ) i don't hit the floor.

I've watched ronnie and other people with powerlifting backgrounds hit the floor and use the momentum to drive back to the top. I don't do that. 

I lower the weight to about 1" from the ground.. pause...and explode back to the top using my quads/hams/glutes.. first.. and follow that movement tru with a tensing of my spinal erectors.

I could possibly get another rep in if i hit the floor.. but i'm sure i'd have to learn that specific technique.




> does anyone else poke into this thread just to get some good suggestions for their own routine? i know i do 
> 
> props to you for all the good ideas as i sample pieces of a lot of your workouts


Thanks for the good words man.. and for following  :Thumps Up: 




> Not sure if this was to Nark but *I lift off rack and touch floor*. I get exhausted just thinking about them.
> 
> NARK, post up those pics!


When i was trying to get past my 495 lb sticking point i started my deads from the rack.

I'd set the supports at thigh height... grap the bar.. lift it out.. and take a step back.. and deadlift like normal.

That really helped improve my strenght.. Suprisingly tru to the lower part of the exercise.. as it allowed me to overload my muscles without having to be limited by a lack of explosiveness at the start.

Now i'm pulling 500+ from the floor .. woot.

It's a good feeling.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Sunday 19th March 2006* 

*Legs; Chest; Triceps*

_This session was preceded by a bike ride to the gym.. and followed by a wobbly bike ride home._

_General warm-up: Recumbant bike: 5 minutes_

*Glute/Hamstrings:*

Deadlifts:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps [_warm-up: no straps/ no belt_]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 5 reps [_warm-up: no straps/ no belt_]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 5 reps [_warm-up: no straps/ no belt_]

Set 4: *515 lbs: 2 reps* [*Personal Best*]

_I strained my right rear delt on this pull.. but i went back in for another set..._

Set 5: *515 lbs: 1 reps*





Standing Leg-curls:

_Unilateral..._

Set 1: 45 lbs: 15 reps _each leg_
Set 2: 50 lbs: 12 reps _each leg_

Seated Leg-curls:

Set 1: 75 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 125 lbs: 12 reps

*Quad/glute:*

Leg-press:

Set 1: 300 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 500 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 750 lbs: 10 reps



Barbell squats:

_These were done ass-to-the-ground...w/ an 1/4" block under my heels_

2 sets: 225 lbs: 8 reps _each set_



*Calves:*

Angled Seated Calf-raise:

Set 1: 140 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 280 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 350 lbs: 10 reps; 280 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 350 lbs: 10 reps; 280 lbs: 5 reps

*Chest:*

_General warmup: Dips: bodyweight: 3 sets: 8 reps each set_

Flat Dumbbell Bench:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: *110 lb dumbbells: 4 reps* [*Personal Best*]
Set 3: *120 lb dumbbells: 2 reps*; [*Personal Best*] 100 lb dumbbells: 2 reps
Set 4: *110 lb dumbbells: 4 reps*

_My cameraman got this on digital too_ 



*Triceps:*

French Press:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 15 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbell: 14 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbell: 5 reps; 60 lb dumbbell: 5 reps
Set 4: 80 lb dumbbell: 14 reps

Got these on cam too.. my camerman thought he was Chris Lund 


Great session

*~Narkissos*

----------


## taiboxa

lol awww... my cute lil narkie'poo is growing up.

----------


## chest6

gettin big man. I couldn't see the 10s on the end  :Frown: . How the hell are you getting so strong. Seems like the last 10 posts have the words Personal Record in them  :Frown: 

oh and of course..keep up the good work, great progress

(and yes, forgot that the first time as you can see  :Wink/Grin: )

----------


## primetime1

lookin beastly brotha.. awsome shots with some big weight.. keep up this insane progress.

----------


## *Narkissos*

Thanks guys.

The Rest of my training pics are on this thread:

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...63#post2570763

 :Thumps Up:

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 22nd March 2006

Back; Shoulders; Biceps*

_General warm-up: Recumbant bike: 5 minutes_

*Back:*

_Area-specific warm-up:_ Chins:

3 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set

Barbell Rows:

_Haven't done these in a lil bit. These were done.. pulling from the floor (no platform this time.). Shoulder width stance.. grip outside shoulderwidth. Overhand grip. Torso parallel to the floor._

_bare bar: 10 reps: warm-up_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: *275 lbs: 5 reps*; 185 lbs: 5 reps

_These were rape on my erectors.. My erectors are still recovering from Sunday's deadlifts._

Low-pulley Row:

_I used the V-handle on this exercise..._

Set 1: 200 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps

_Endurance is definately increasing..._

Lat-Machine Pulldowns:

Set 1: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: *200 lbs: 4 reps*; 145 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: *200 lbs: 4 reps*; 145 lbs: 6 reps

_The reps at 200 lbs were a lot better than the attempts last week..._

*Shoulders:*

Seated Dumbbell Press:

_warm-up: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps (*personal best*)
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 5 reps (2 unassisted: *personal best*; 3 assists)
Set 3: 90 lb dumbbells: 6 reps ( 2 unassisted; 4 assists)

Hands-free-Shrugs:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 360 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 360 lbs: 12 reps

Seated Lateral Raises:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps ****
Set 2: 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

**** _I was forced to reduce the weight for subsequent sets... due to forearm pain. That's the reason i had dropped the lateral raise fro my programme in the first place. Each set hurts._

*Biceps:*

Seated (alternating) Dumbbell Curl:

Set 1: 50 lb dumbbells: 11 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 7 reps
Set 3: *80 lb dumbbells: 3 reps*; 60 lb dumbbells: 2 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 3 reps (personal best: 80 lb dumbbells)

_That is the FIRST time i've EVER curled the 80s. It was kind of a dare by my training partner. I told him before hand that i was not gonna attempt it cus the only guys i've ever seen training 'em are the pros.. who have HUGE arms. He taunted me: "so you mean you're not planning on turning pro anymore?"

That did it for me. I strapped on those dumbbells and went to war. It was crazy!_

Standing Barbell Curls:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps

_These were relatively smooth reps..._

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curls:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbell: 6 reps

Strong session

*~Narkissos*

----------


## THE_DOME

great journal man even got pics on lifts amazing,

----------


## THE_DOME

great posting, you might as well record you entire workout an create a youtube file, good work nark

----------


## *Narkissos*

Thanks man  :Smilie:

----------


## IBdmfkr

Yea Budddddyyy!

----------


## S.P.G

looking good dude keep it up

----------


## L.Priest

Nice work bro.....strong mo-fo....seems pretty intense for pre-contest prep, no? Do you have a set plan when you walk into the gym or is this free based?

----------


## L.Priest

Oh and what are hands free shrugs?

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 23rd March 2006

Chest; Legs; Triceps

Legs:*

Abductor Machine:

_Was just killing time here.. lol. Carlos_E suggested i try 'em so i did... briefly_

Set 1: 10 lb setting: 10 reps
Set 2: 30 lb setting: 10 reps

Seated Legcurls:

Set 1: 75 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 125 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 5: 100 lbs: 10 reps

Barbell Squats:

_These were done below parallel.. with a 1/4" block under my heels.

3 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 275 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 6 reps

Leg-press:

_Decided since i was warm, to start near my 'max'..._

Set 1: 660 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: *925 lbs**: 10 reps* (*personal best*)

***750 lbs + my 175 lb training partner*

_The gym owner was there tonight.. and he complained that he's gonna ban us from stacking more weight on the leg-press than it was 'designed to hold'. So when he does i may just rep-out at 750 or find a more taxing exercise alltogether._

Angled Seated Calf-raise:

Set 1: 140 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 280 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 280 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: *420 lbs: 10 reps*

_This is the most amount of weight i've used on this station thus far. It's new tho, so it's too early to gauge my strength threshold.. so i'm not calling this a 'personal best'._

*Triceps:*

_Blown_SC advised that i hit triceps first in my session... prioritising tris to up my bench max. So i gave it a try._

Close-Grip Bench:

_2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 4 reps

Set 4: 275 lbs: 3 (_assisted_) reps; 185 lbs: 3 reps; 135 lbs: 3 reps

*Chest:*

_Training tris first didn't affect my dumbbell press surprisingly..._

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 8 reps (_struggled a bit on the last rep_)
Set 2: 110 lb dumbbells: 4 reps
Set 3: 120 lb dumbbells: 4 reps (1 unassisted (*personal best*); 3 assisted)
Set 4: 100 lb dumbbells: 5 reps (_failed mid-rep: attempting the 6th rep_)

_This was a Personal Best session all-round..._

*~Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

Thanks guys




> Nice work bro.....strong mo-fo....seems pretty intense for pre-contest prep, no? Do you have a set plan when you walk into the gym or is this free based?


My contest prep doesn't start til April 1st.. but yes i train this way year-round.

Do i have a set plan? Yes... I know what bodyparts are to be trained on a specific day... I have an idea of what exercises are 'musts'... what exercises didn't quite do it for me on previous sessions. And i have a goal weight in mind on certain lifts.

In a way it's 'freebased' to some extent. If a new piece of equipment is in there i may add it to the session. If at the start of an exercise a movement 'doesn't feel right' i'll drop it. It isn't set in stone  :Smilie: 




> Oh and what are hands free shrugs?


http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...&postcount=250

 :Thumps Up:  

~Narkissos

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 27th March 2006

Back; Shoulders; Biceps

*_Started a low-dose cutting cycle this weekend. Not discussing it however..._

_General warm-up: Recumbant Bike: 5 minutes_

Deadlifts:

_2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 5 reps [no straps; no belt]
Set 2: 405 lbs: 4 reps [no straps; no belt]
Set 3: *545 lbs: 3 reps* [w/ straps & belt: *Personal Best*]
Set 4: 585 lbs: failed attempt
Set 5: (1 minute later): 545 lbs: 1 rep

Lat-machine Pulldowns:

Set 1: 145 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 5 reps; 145 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 200 lbs: 3 reps; 145 lbs: 5 reps

Low-pulley Row:

Set 1: 200 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 6 reps
Se 3: 145 lbs: 15 reps [rep-out]

Seated Dumbbell Press:

_2 sets: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 90 lb dumbbells: 6 reps (4 unassisted; 2 spots)
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps (2 unassisted; 4 spots)
Set 3: 90 lb dumbbells: 6 reps (w/ some assistance)

Hands-free-shrugs:

3 sets: 180 lbs: 20 reps each set

_I chose the high-rep approach simply because it felt better._

Seated Alternate Dumbbell Curl:

Set 1: 50 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

*~Narkissos*

----------


## chest6

How you make these huge strength gain jumps blows my mind. You crazy genetic having man.  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

30+ lbs on your deadlift in 8 days..how do you do it man thats crazy. You need to come train me or something..

----------


## Jimmya73

> Started a low-dose cutting cycle this weekend. Not discussing it however...


you tease!
i wish i could go heavy like that on shoulders presses, i can throw the 85's 7-8 times but it destroys my rotator cuffs, i usually dont go over 75, and im starting to think i never will!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> you tease!
> i wish i could go heavy like that on shoulders presses, i can throw the 85's 7-8 times but it destroys my rotator cuffs, i usually dont go over 75, and im starting to think i never will!


How's your ROM?

How far down do you lower the dumbbells?

If you currently lower them past the point where your upper arms are parallel to the floor, Stop!

This should reduce the pain.




> How you make these huge strength gain jumps blows my mind. You crazy genetic having man.


I keep telling guys that the truth of the matter is: (not) Eating (enough)and sleeping (too little) are my limiting factors.

Fix those and i'd make even better strength and size gains.

----------


## chest6

> I keep telling guys that the truth of the matter is: (not) Eating (enough)and sleeping (too little) are my limiting factors.
> 
> Fix those and i'd make even better strength and size gains.


Yep...I was thinking about that. Keep up the good work.

----------


## Jimmya73

> If you currently lower them past the point where your upper arms are parallel to the floor, Stop!


well thats definitely not it, its a huge stretch to get to parallel! its just messed up now, dont know what i can do

----------


## IBdmfkr

I miss a meal and lose weight, must be nice Nark. lol bastard

----------


## THE_DOME

nark where ya at
bump

----------


## *Narkissos*

> nark where ya at
> bump


  :LOL:  sorry about that man

I'm only getting 3 days training in this week... school's been taking it's toll.

I'm still gonna start cutting on April 1st tho.  :Thumps Up:  .. count on it


----------------
*Wednesday 29th March 2006

Legs; Chest; Triceps

*_I was running late so i started this session with no prior warm-up...._

Seated Leg-curls:

_I'm prioritising hamstrings now: to improve my physique.. and improve my lifts (namely my deadlift)_

Set 1: 50 lbs: 20 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 75 lbs: 20 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: 100 lbs: 20 reps
Set 4: 175 lbs: 8 reps (_negative work_)
Set 5: 150 lbs: 8 reps (_negative work_)

Leg-press:

_Decided against squatting today.. Lower back was residually sore from deadlifts... and i had been getting lower back pumps all day. Didn't think it would've been productive to squat at sub-maximal poundage.

On a side note.. today's leg-press session was spoilt somewhat by restrictions placed on me by the gym owner. Y'all would recall that he said he was going to ban us from adding plates to machine.. and having dudes sitting on top during sets. He DID. Thus i had to make due with the max the machine can hold: only 750 lbs _ 

Set 1: 300 lbs: 15 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 660 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 660 lbs: 15 reps ****
Set 4: 750 lbs: 10 reps

****_I had a 'bad lift' here. The gym owner came and talked to me just before this set.. and this threw my mind off. I felt a twinge of pain around my ACL around rep number 3 or 4... probably due to a slight misplacement of the feet. I kept repping til the end of the desired reps. I'll know how bad it is tomorrow. On set 4 i could've gotten more reps.. but i really didn't feel being under the weight anymore. My goal this session was to hit 1k this week.. as i hit over 900 lbs last session_  :Frown: 

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

_No prior warm-up..._

Set 1: 210 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 280 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 420 lbs: 8 reps; 280 lbs: 4 reps; 210 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 420 lbs: 8 reps; 210 lbs: 8 reps

Incline sit-ups:

Set 1: bodyweight: 10 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: added resistance: 10 reps ****
Set 2: added resistance: 10 reps ****

****_I got my partner to stand behind me... and pull my torso towards him.. and down..on the negative of each rep._

Very Close-grip Bench Press:

_I'd say my grip was: hands placed 4-6 inches apart..._

_2 sets: bare bar: 15 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 4 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps

Dumbbell Incline Bench:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 8 reps (_failed mid-rep attempting a 9th rep_)
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 7 reps (_failed mid-rep attempting an 8th rep_)
Set 3: 100 lb dummbells: 6 reps
Set 4: 100 lb dumbbells: 8 reps (_5 unassisted; and 3 spots_)

*Session Notes:* _Triceps (close-grip Bench) were done before chest as Blown_SC suggested.. prioritisig triceps in the pursuit of a bigger bench. Abs were done with added resistance to increase core strength. This, i hope, will aide me in increasing my squat totals again... back to where it was previously_

*~Narkissos*

----------


## IBdmfkr

Too bad you don't live closer Nark, you'd be a hellava training partner. Good stuff bro.

----------


## AnabolicAndre

Uh---oh time to start cutting.

Btw Nark I scrapped my other routine, and I'm taking some of your lower volume training workouts!

Thanks for keeping this awesome log!!

Good luck with the cut looking foward to seeing the progress!

----------


## new guy XL

are you getting lean from this, or are you bulking up?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> are you getting lean from this, or are you bulking up?


Either... Both.

I use it for either




> Too bad you don't live closer Nark, you'd be a hellava training partner. Good stuff bro.


Ditto man... I'd train with you anyday  :Thumps Up:  




> Uh---oh time to start cutting.
> 
> Btw Nark I scrapped my other routine, and I'm taking some of your lower volume training workouts!
> 
> Thanks for keeping this awesome log!!
> 
> Good luck with the cut looking foward to seeing the progress!


Thanks man.. and good luck  :Smilie:

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 3rd April 2006

Back; Shoulders; Biceps

*_Started cutting today.. really didn't have the energy to train. Wasn't related to my diet per se.. as in the initial stages i've plenty carbs in my diet. I think it was stress. I got to the gym (finally) around 8 p.m.

I'm on prop (EOD); (oral) winstrol (ED). I added Metformin today ...one 500 mg tab to the meals before and after training. Metoformin.. so far so good. I went hypo about an hour and a half after i ingested the first tab... so training was done in a state of low blood sugar. There was no specific purpose behind this.. It was just how the cards fell.

It's the lonely time of year again. Cutting. Training alone. Will be counting on you guys here to pass on your support...Thanks in advance

General warm-up: 3 minutes: recumbant bike

I stopped at 3 minutes because my legs were getting pumped and feeling fatigued._

Deadlifts:

_warm-up: bare bar: 2 sets: 8 reps each set_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 5 reps [raw]
Set 2: 315 lbs: 5 reps [raw]
Set 3: 515 lbs: 3 reps [straps + belt] 

_I decided against going heavier. I'm now 16 weeks out from my contest. I've come this far without injury... so i think i should strive to keep myself injury-free. Doubles and singles are out. From next week, triples too. I'll be hitting 500 lbs for 5 reps next session instead._

Bodyweight Chins:

Set 1: 8 reps
Set 2: 6 reps
Set 3: 6 reps

V-handle (neutral-grip) Pulldowns:

Set 1: 200 lbs: 3 reps; 145 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 145 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 145 lbs: 8 reps

_The machine isn't bolted to the floor.. On the first set when i pulled explosively the whole machine walked foward towards the wall. I had to stop and pull it back.. so heavier was out of the question. I hit 145 lbs for 8 controlled reps... My Lats, and surprisingly my forearms, were pumped nearly to the point of pain._

Seated Dumbbell Press:

_Warm-up: 2 sets: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each set_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps (_failed at the start of 7th rep_)
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps (_struggled on 6th rep_)

One arm dumbbell Preacher Curls:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbell: 6 reps (_w/ self-spotting_)

Hanging Leg-raises:

Set 1: bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 3: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps

Cardio: PWO: recumbant bike: 30 minutes: level 10

-----------------------------------------------------

*Meal 1:* 2 scoops whey; 1 cup oats; 1 banana (blended together)
*Meal 2:* 2 scoops whey; 1 cup oats; 1 & 1/2 banana (blended together)
*Meal 3:* 2 fish burgers patties; 1 cup brown rice; 1 tab metformin
*Meal 4:* 2 scoops whey; 3 tbsp oats; 1 tbsp dextrose (blended together); 1 tab metformin
*Meal 5:* 2 fish burger patties


_As you can see this is not a 'contest diet' per se. Still, i'm thinking about returning to my previous contest prep method which was hi-carb and low-fat. Will see how the coming weeks go.

The 'fish burger patties' are preservative free fish compressed into burgers. No added fat... low sodium etc. Just fish and herbs...24 gr pro; 1 gr fat per burger. 

Each meal today average 50 gr of protein. I'll be 'high-carbs' for the first 2-3 weeks... The addition of cardio (seeing that i did none in my off-season) will spark fat-loss.. When this stagnates (13-14 weeks out), i'll assess myself...then the real 'contest-prep' begins._


*~Narkissos*

----------


## chest6

Heres the fun part. I really don't feel like cutting but I'll have to soon..then again.. I dont have a contest to train for  :Smilie: . I'll be here for support man  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## 1buffsob

Now put down that litre of icecream and get your ass moving C.S.  :LOL:  Only 4 months out.

Seriously bud, lifts look real good. But try to not go hypoglycemic, as I hear that's a bad thing when training.  :Smilie: 

1buffsob

P.S. You know you'll always have me for support.  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Jimmya73

im going to be starting soon too, got my cut planned a little like yours except my phases will be longer...im going to attempt to cut without losing any bodyweight. im sure i will be miserable and stressed too out so i promise to turn a sympathetic ear towards ya!

----------


## taiboxa

ur diet is borring  :Big Grin:  get some NEAT FOODS like.. TUNA! and CHICKN (ROFL)  :Big Grin: 
good luck and godspeed lil buddy

----------


## spound

Well, sounds like we are in the same position. I am 14 wks out...started dieting 2 weeks ago. I will be here for support...but you gotta give me soem as well in return LOL jk good luck

----------


## novastepp

Nark, you really impress me man, i love reading this and i can't say if i've even ever posted on it... but your dedication gives me strength to work harder not only in the gym, but here at my apt. with eating and keeping up on things. so now it looks like you need the support more than ever so you can add my name to that list of supporters.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Gooooo Nark!


Meal 1: 2 scoops whey; 1 cup oats; 1 banana (blended together)
Meal 2: 2 scoops whey; 1 cup oats; 1 & 1/2 banana (blended together)
Meal 3: 2 fish burgers patties; 1 cup brown rice; 1 tab metformin
Meal 4: 2 scoops whey; 3 tbsp oats; 1 tbsp dextrose (blended together); 1 tab metformin
Meal 5: 2 fish burger patties

(Is this seriosly your diet? or was that a joke)

----------


## getbig32

love the journal nark....good stuff. very detailed! im now 10 weeks away from my show woohooo haha but lookin big man looks like you added some good size from the pics you posted. keep up the hard work

----------


## *Narkissos*

> love the journal nark....good stuff. very detailed! im now 10 weeks away from my show woohooo haha but lookin big man looks like you added some good size from the pics you posted. keep up the hard work


Wow.. this thread brought out my fellow competitors. Good luck man! And thanks for reading. 




> Well, sounds like we are in the same position. I am 14 wks out...started dieting 2 weeks ago. I will be here for support...but you gotta give me soem as well in return LOL jk good luck


Man.. i haven't heard from you in too long. Hit me with a PM why dontcha?




> Nark, you really impress me man, i love reading this and i can't say if i've even ever posted on it... but your dedication gives me strength to work harder not only in the gym, but here at my apt. with eating and keeping up on things. so now it looks like you need the support more than ever so you can add my name to that list of supporters.


Thanks man.. that means a lot. This log will help me as the days drag by.. Thanks




> ur diet is borring  get some NEAT FOODS like.. TUNA! and CHICKN (ROFL) 
> good luck and godspeed lil buddy


Man i honestly never want to see tuna again lol.

6 years straight of tuna up to 6 times per day.. you get tired of it you know  :Smilie: 




> Gooooo Nark!
> 
> 
> Meal 1: 2 scoops whey; 1 cup oats; 1 banana (blended together)
> Meal 2: 2 scoops whey; 1 cup oats; 1 & 1/2 banana (blended together)
> Meal 3: 2 fish burgers patties; 1 cup brown rice; 1 tab metformin
> Meal 4: 2 scoops whey; 3 tbsp oats; 1 tbsp dextrose (blended together); 1 tab metformin
> Meal 5: 2 fish burger patties
> 
> (Is this seriosly your diet? or was that a joke)


That's not my 'diet' lol.. that's just how i ate that day. Protein intake that day was just over 250 gram.. carb intake was pretty near there also.. and fat intake was low. This year i'm going back to the higer carb approach.. which will see me taking in 150-200 grams of carbs tru-out my cut.

Everything's accomodating school right now. The liquid meals were 'on-the-go' meals.

Thanks everyone for checking in.

Some will recall i started a thread on Monday stating that i'm injured. Yea.. it's true. I can't put much weight on my right foot. I'm getting stabbing pains from the right ankle down.. and from the sole up. Had to skip training and cardio today... legs was not an option.

Today due to not training, i only took carbs in with my first meal.

Meal 1 was 2 sccops whey+ 1 cup oats.. blended. I bought a pork roast (shoulder cut) the previous evening.. so i stewed it today. It was about 2-3 lbs of meat. I spread that out over the day.. taking a portion of that with steamed vegetables at intervals tru-out the day.

Nothing too strict as yet.. Easing into it.. No linclination to cheat.. just a desire to succeed.

~Nark

----------


## chest6

That sucks the injury was more than a little one day thing. Hope it gets better soon..I cant stand injuries

----------


## *Narkissos*

_Injured my ankle Monday night.. at least i believe it was my ankle.

Whatever i hurt, i was unable to really walk for the last couple days.

I'm still limping today, but decided enough was enough... not training was driving me mad.



_*Friday 7th April 4:30 a.m.

Chest; Legs; Triceps*

_No prior warm-up..._

Seated Leg-curls:

4 sets: 75 lbs: 20 reps each set

Squats:

_Ass-to-calves..._

Bare bar: 1 set: 10 reps [_warm-up_]

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 8 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 4 reps; 225 lbs: 4 reps [_work-set_]

_I got some angry-assed lower back pumps.. couldn't see myself doing another set_

Leg-Press:

Set 1: 660 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 660 lbs: 10 reps

_The lower-back pump carried over here.. i could've done more reps but could not take the lower back burn_

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 70 lbs: 15 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 140 lbs: 15 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: 210 lbs: 15 reps [_warm-up_]

Set 4: 280 lbs: 15 reps [_work-set: started to get difficult around 10th rep_] 
Set 5: 350 lbs: 10 reps [_work-set_]

Adductor Machine:

Set 1: 70 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 70 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 90 lbs: 10 reps

Close Grip Bench-press:

Bare bar: 2 sets: 15 reps each set [_warm-up_]

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: 185 lbs: 7 reps [_work-set_]
Set 4: 205 lbs: 4 reps; 135 lbs: 6 reps [_work-set_]

Incline Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

_These were hard... i felt so weak. A couple days of not eating would do that i guess..._

Incline Fly:

_Did not let the dumbbells touch at the top.. kept the tension constant by stopping the movement at the point when my arms where 12" apart.._

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 8 reps

*~Narkissos*

----------


## taiboxa

i hear ya i gotta take 2 more days off since i dicked up me upper pec again  :Cry: 

hope it heals fast for ya

----------


## *Narkissos*

Thanks tai.. hope you heal up good too

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 10th April 2006

Back; Shoulders; Biceps; Abs; Cardio*

_General warm-up: 5 minutes: recumbant bike_

*Back:*

Deadlifts:

_3 sets: bare bar: 5 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 5 reps [_raw_]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 5 reps [_raw_]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 5 reps [_raw_]
Set 4: 500 lbs: 5 reps [_w/ belt and straps_]

_I limited the work-set's weight... and increased the rep range. Trying to stay injury free: Not attempting singles; doubles; triples til after this contest goes. I think 5 reps is an adequate and logical rep-range_

Chins:

3 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set

Barbell Row:

_Hadn't done these in a while. Form was: torso parallel to ground; grip outside shoulder width.. pulling to upper abdomen_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps [_raw: warm-up_]
Set 2: 135 lbs: 12 reps [_raw: warm-up_]
Set 3: 225 lbs: 12 reps [_w/ straps & belt: work-set_]

Neutral Grip (v-Bar) Pulldowns:

3 sets: 145 lbs: 10 reps each set

*Shoulders:*

Seated Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 4: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_warm-up_]

Set 5: 100 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [_workset: unassisted: Personal Best!!!_]
Set 6: 100 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [_workset: 3 reps unassisted + 2 spots_]

*Biceps:*

Seated Alternate Dumbbell Curls:

Set 1: 50 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 3 reps; 50 lb dumbbells: 3 reps

Preacher Curls [E-Z curl bar]:

Set 1: 80 lbs: 11 reps

One-arm dumbbell Preacher curls:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbell: 8 reps [_w/ spots_]

*Abs:*

Hanging Leg-raises Superset w/ Incline Sit-ups:

Set 1: 15 reps/ 10 reps
Set 2: 15 reps/ 10 reps

*Cardio:*

PWO: Stationary Bike: 30 minutes

*~Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 11th April 2006

Legs; Chest; Triceps

*_General warm-up: recumbant bike: 5 minutes_

*Legs:*

Adductor Machine:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 110 lbs: 10 reps

Seated Leg-curls:

Set 1: 70 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 8 reps; 90 lbs: 70 reps
Set 4: 90 lbs: 20 reps

Barbell Squats:

_These were done ass-to-ground..._

_2 sets: bare bar: 8 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 4 reps

Leg-Extensions:

3 sets: 90 lbs: 15 reps each set

_These were characterised by short rest periods..._

*Calves:*

Angled Seated Calf-raise:

_There was a deliberate pause at the max-stretch position (i.e. the bottom) of each rep..._

Set 1: 70 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 210 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 350 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 350 lbs: 12 reps

*Triceps:*

Close-grip Bench:

_3 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: *315 lbs: 4 reps* (_negatives_); 225 lbs: 2 reps (_negatives_)

*Chest:*

Incline Dumbbell Bench:

Set 1: *110 lb dumbbells: 4 reps*
Set 2: 120 lb dumbbells: 4 reps (_1 rep unassisted + 3 spots_)
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 5 reps
Set 4: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

*Cardio:*

Recumbant bike: 30 minutes: PWO


*~Narkissos*

----------


## chest6

Impressive on the incline db. Also on the cg negatives..was that pretty difficult? Ur tri's should be scorched

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Impressive on the incline db.


Thanks  :Thumps Up: 




> Also on the cg negatives..was that pretty difficult? Ur tri's should be scorched


Should be.. but weren't. They're a laggign bodypart and quite simply don't get as sore as say my bis (which grow easily). The poundage surprised me as that amount gives me hell when i try to bench it lol.

Thanks for following.

**Update**

My ankle is swollen again... and has prevented me from training. I feel like and old woman.  :Frown:  .. and i'm hobbling like one too

----------


## chest6

> Should be.. but weren't. *They're a laggign bodypart and quite simply don't get as sore as say my bis (which grow easily)*. The poundage surprised me as that amount gives me hell when i try to bench it lol.
> 
> Thanks for following.
> 
> **Update**
> 
> My ankle is swollen again... and has prevented me from training. I feel like and old woman.  .. and i'm hobbling like one too


Im sorry to hear that your ankle has gotten worse. What you get when u refuse to take time off. I've done that to myself many times. I am just the opposite in the weakpoint regard. My biceps wont budge no matter what I do and my triceps seem to grow much better. May start doin arms 2x a week/

----------


## *Narkissos*

Good luck Chest  :Smilie: 

------------------------

*Monday 17th April 2006

Chest; Legs; Triceps

5 a.m.*

_Been laid up all week and weekend long. This ankle is really busting my chaps. Decided to hit the gym all the same. Between sets i kept my leg elevated to ease the pressure/swelling on my ankle._

Seated Leg-curls:

_No prior warm-up_

Set 1: 75 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 125 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 75 lbs: 20 reps

Full Squats:

_Ass-to-ground..._

_bare bar: 1 set: 8 reps: warm-up_

_No belt..._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 315 lbs: 4 reps [_work-set_]****
Set 3: 225 lbs: 8 reps [_rep-out_]

****_The breathing technique i use for parallel reps isn't working here when i squat ass-to-ground. On each rep here it felt like my abdominal wall was about to herniate. Not a good feeling. I may have to concede and start back using the belt.. or toss in some weighted ab-work._

Single-leg Extensions:

3 sets: 50 lbs: 15 reps; 11 reps; 10 reps

Seated Angled Calf-raises:

_Each rep was done in a slow, deliberate, manner..._

Set 1: 70 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 210 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 280 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 350 lbs: 10 reps
Set 6: 400 lbs: 10 reps

_I may try a higher rep session if i get to train later this week..._

Close grip Bench:

_3 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps

One-arm dumbbell French press:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: to failure: left: 8 reps; right: 10 reps

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 9 reps
Set 2: 110 lb dumbbells: 4 reps
Set 3: 110 lb dumbbells: 4 reps
Set 4: 100 lb dumbbells: 9 reps [_failure_]

Hanging Leg-raises:

3 sets: 15 reps each set

*Session notes*: _overall a good session. Didn't use force-reps or any real 'advanced' techniques cus i trained alone today.. I was actually the only person in the gym. Didn't do cardio today. For two reasons: 1. my ankle is still out of commission.. didn't want to compound the injury with a highly repetitive action. 2. I was up straight tru the night... so i didn't want to be in the gym longer than i needed to: i went home and slept straight after._

~Narkissos

----------


## getbig32

dang i hear ya...heck of a man doin legs with a messed up ankle! props to your determination! hope all heals soon!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> dang i hear ya...heck of a man doin legs with a messed up ankle! props to your determination! hope all heals soon!


Thanks GB!

-----------------------

*Wednesday 19th April 2006

Back; Shoulders; Biceps

*_As y'all know... i hurt my 'ankle' a lil while ago.. so i've been training sporadically since. Monday evening, to compound matters, I started to come down with the flu. Tuesday it hit hard... causing me to skip the gym. Today: Wednesday i'm drained.. feverish. This session was a reflection of that._

_Recumbant bike: 5 minutes: general warm-up_

Deadlifts:

_3 sets: bare bar: 5 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 500 lbs: 5 reps

_I was really.. really dreading these.. me being drained and all...But i got my target weight and reps_

Chins:

3 sets: bodyweight: 12 reps; 8 reps; 6 reps

_Tried a wider grip tonight... limiting the number of reps i could perform on my own. My traiing partner assisted me on each sets. My tolerance for these assists lessened on each set... thus my reps too were less..._

Neutral-grip (v-bar) pulldowns:

3 sets: 145 lbs: 10 reps each set

_The first set was fine.. the other sets i felt some serious fatigue.. the flu was kicking my ass here in real-time_

Seated Dumbbell press:

_1 set: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps: warm-up
1 set: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps: warm-up_

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 reps
Set 2: 110 lb dumbbells: 6 (_assisted_) reps

_These really knocked the wind out of me... felt like i had run a marathon._

_At this point i attempted to do upright rows.. but i have a forearm impingement that prevented that. The impingement has only prevented me from doing laterals before... but now i guess uprights are out too_ 

Barbell Shrugs:

_Done, slightly bent foward at the waist..._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 15 reps

_I believe the lighter sets were more productive. As i've noted before, when i go heavier i feel it everywhere but my traps. If i do barbell shrugs again i'm sticking to the lesser poundage.._

Standing Barbell Curl:

_bare bar: 8 reps: warm-up_

3 sets: 95 lbs: 8 reps each

_Light weight..No cheating_

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curls:

3 sets: 20 lb dumbbell: 12 reps each arm each set

_Overall.. good session_

*~Narkissos*

----------


## chest6

good session having the flu and all  :Smilie:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> good session having the flu and all


Thanks man.. it was a struggle

My cardiovascular fitness was seriously curtailed.

My lungs weren't filling up as they should so i was out of breath and sweating all session long

lol.. i bumped into a guy and he said "Ewwwwww... this aint prison"  :LOL:

----------


## spound

LMAO! Props for still making it to the gym though.

----------


## novastepp

prison? make him wake up in a hospital and say..."this isn't prison but it is the emergency room"

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 21st April 2006

Legs; Chest; Triceps

*_Pre-amble: Rode my bike to and from the gym_

Seated Leg-curls:

Set 1: 75 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 125 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 75 lbs: 20 reps

_My lower back was 'burning' at the end here.. so i decided to move squats til after calves, to allow my lower back to recover..._

Seated Angled Calf-raises:

_Each rep was done in a slow and controlled manner...._

Set 1: 70 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 210 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 280 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 350 lbs: 10 reps
Set 6: 420 lbs: 10 reps
Set 7: 470 lbs: 10 reps

Squats:

_Each rep was done ass-to-calves: My calves were very pumped at this point so my calves acted like a springboard at the bottom of each rep lol

bare bar: 10 reps: warmup_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 4 reps; 225 lbs: 4 reps

_I used a belt on each set after last session's hernia-like feeling._

Close-Grip Benchpress:

_65 lbs: 10 reps: warm-up
85 lbs: 10 reps: warm-up_

Set 1: 195 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 4 reps

One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbells: 10 reps each arm
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each arm
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each arm

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press:

_This was the first time since i started doing tris first that they affected my bench.. lol.. my tris were fried at this point..._

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 7 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 120 lb dumbbells: 6 (_lightly assisted_) reps

_The reps on set number 3 were smooth. Even the guy spotting me said so. He only added slight assistance... i struggled badly on the last rep tho..._

Hanging Leg-raises:

2 sets: 15 reps each set


Dumbbell Pullover:

2 sets: 100 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each set

_Each rep was done slowly.. The focus was on deep breathing and stretching..._

Great session

*~Narkissos*

----------


## 1buffsob

Looking real good bud. Real heavy lifts. Although, I must say, I'm disappointed in your close grip bench press. Seems a bit light for you. Step it up a notch  :LOL: 

1buffsob

----------


## juicetexas

I really like the wo/food log nark, and not gonna lie the pic just makes people wanna read what the hell your doing, lookin huge bro keep it up. :Smilie:

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thanks Guys!!!! * 


*------------------------*
*Monday 24th April 2006*

*Back; Shoulders; Biceps*

Deadlifts

_3 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 5 reps _raw_
Set 2: 315 lbs: 5 reps _raw_
Set 3: 515 lbs: 5 reps _straps + belt_

Improvised 't-bar':

_This was done by sticking the end of a straight bar into the corner of the room.. Plating loading the other end.. and slipping a 'V-handled' bar under the plate-loaded end_

Set 1: 70 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 8 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 175 lbs: 6 reps; 140 lbs: 6 reps

Neutral-grip (V-bar) Pulldowns:

Set 1: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 4 reps; 145 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 200 lbs: 3 reps; 145 lbs: 7 reps

Dumbbell Pull-over:

_Each the reps were slow and controlled. The focus here was on drawing my abs up into my ribcage.. and stretching my pumped lats_

2 sets: 100 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each set

Seated Dumbbell Press

_2 sets: 35 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 90 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 110 lb dumbbells: 6 (_assisted_) reps
Set 3: 90 lb dumbbells: 6 reps (_3 unassisted.. 3 assisted_)

Seated Bent Laterals:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 2: 35 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

Seated Dumbbell Shrugs:

2 sets: 100 lb dumbbells: 10 reps each set

Standing Barbell Curl:

Set 1: 95 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curls:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbell: 6 (_negative_) reps each arm
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbell: 6 (_negative_) reps each arm

Great workout...

*Narkissos*

----------


## SMAN12b

GREAT WORK NARK !!! Question on your squats. I see you go ass to calves, do you have any concerns with knee problems going that low?? I have a fear to go too deep on them, but would love your insight to going that low. THANKS !!

----------


## chest6

> Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps


 :Frown:  I've been stuck at 95 since I wasl ike 15  :Frown:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> GREAT WORK NARK !!! Question on your squats. I see you go ass to calves, do you have any concerns with knee problems going that low?? I have a fear to go too deep on them, but would love your insight to going that low. THANKS !!


no.. no knee problems.

I believe knee problems can present themselves as cumulative damage.. if one 'bounces' in the bottom position.. which i avoid.




> I've been stuck at 95 since I wasl ike 15


Time to ease up on the strictness and get ballistic.  :Thumps Up:

----------


## IBdmfkr

Glad your injury healed up fast Nark, I know how frustrating that can be.

Keep it up!

----------


## chest6

Very good idea..I've been going strict for too long. Time to go ballastic like I go on bent over rows with 315-335ish  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Glad your injury healed up fast Nark, I know how frustrating that can be.
> 
> Keep it up!


I'm not fully healed as yet.. Just not letting it keep me back  :Thumps Up:  

---------
*Friday 28th April 2006*

*Chest; Legs; Triceps*

_Pre: I rode my bike to and from the gym tonight. This is my second training session for the week because this i've got finals this week and next week. I had two exams on thursday (9am and 4 pm) and had been pulling all-nighters on the nites before. So training was out._

Squats: sub-parallel

_These were done ass-to-calves..._

_3 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 3 reps; 225 lbs: 4 reps

_No belt..._

Squats: parallel

Set 1: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 7 reps (used a belt on this set)

_I added parallel squats because i feel i'm losing some overall leg size squatting below parallel. Yes i think my tear-drop is improving due to increased recruitment of the muscle... I, however, think over-all fiber recruitment is lower below parallel... because the gross load, and subsequently the net overload, is lower than my muscle is accustomed to_

Seated Leg-curls:

Set 1: 75 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 75 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 75 lbs: 15 reps
Set 5: 75 lbs: 15 reps

Angled Seated Calf-raise:
Set 1: 70 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 210 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 280 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 350 lbs: 10 reps
Set 6: 490 lbs: 10 reps

Close-grip Bench:

_2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 7 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 7 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps

Incline Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 7 reps
Set 2: 120 lb dumbbells: 8 reps (2 unassisted; 6 moderate spots: explosive reps)
Set 3: 120 lb dumbbells: 6 reps (1 unassisted; 5 moderate spots: explosive reps)

_On set 1 i paused at the chest on each rep.. emphasising the stretch. The latter sets were done explosively: no pause at the max-stretch position..._

Neck press:

_These were done in the manner to which i am accustomed... but minus the rack. My head and shoulders were on the bench.. while my abdomen and lower body were lower than the bench height. My training partner handed me the weight... which i lowered to my neck and pressed directly above. When i failed he took the weight from me and rested in on the bench._

_1 set: bare bar: 10 reps: warm-up_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 7 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 2 reps

Underhand grip shrugs:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 8 reps

_It'd been 4 days since i last hit traps.. After i took the bar my training partner when he had failed on the last set of Neck presses i proceded to shrug it. I realised then that the underhand grip shrug felt loads better than the overhand...so i'll add these on back day_  :Thumps Up:  

One arm Dumbbell French Press:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbell: 10 reps each arm
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbell: 12 reps each arm
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm (3 reps plus 3 self-assists)

Great session!

*Narkissos*

----------


## Superballer

Wow, don't know how I've never seen this... it will be great for ideas and motivation!

Good luck and thanks for keeping us posted Nark!

----------


## Sasso09

impressive... i just kinda swimmed through the pages and you've made a huge improvement in strength, keep it up man.

----------


## taiboxa

dood i swear ur sessions get larger and gain more volume every time i read this... ur crazy!

----------


## *Narkissos*

Update:

Most of you have seen my thread in the lounge.

I fell down some steps sunday night and twisted my left ankle... Second time i've messed up an ankle in two weeks or so. Last time it was my right ankle.  :Frown: 

I've been unable to train this week.

Will continue my log from next week.




> Wow, don't know how I've never seen this... it will be great for ideas and motivation!
> 
> Good luck and thanks for keeping us posted Nark!


Thanks man.. and thanks for following




> dood i swear ur sessions get larger and gain more volume every time i read this... ur crazy!


lol.. that's just how it's written up. It's actually pretty low-volume still lol.




> impressive... i just kinda swimmed through the pages and you've made a huge improvement in strength, keep it up man.


Thanks man.. will try

Narkissos

----------


## Superballer

Nark

How'd you do that with your signature.... the 2012 pic that is?? It's bad ass.... I have no doubt you'll be much bigger than that by 2012!

----------


## chest6

Yeah...whoever did that shop did a good job....cept the traps  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 8th May*

_14 weeks out from Nationals.. Time to start my cutting log_

*Chest; Legs; Triceps*

_First day back from injury. Left ankle still banged up but functional..._

Squats:

_3 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set: ass-to-ground: warm-up_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps: _ass-to-ground_
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps: _ass-to-ground_

Set 3: 315 lbs: 5 reps; 225 lbs: 4 reps: _drop-set: parallel_
Set 4: 405 lbs: 3 reps; 315 lbs: 4 reps; 225 lbs: 4 reps: _drop-set: parallel_

_Lungs hurt.. Had difficulty catching my breathe. After the 3rd set i spent the time between sets on my back.. I think it was because the rest period between sets were initially too short._

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 70 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 230 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 300 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 370 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 440 lbs: 10 reps

Seated Leg-curls:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 150 lbs: 6 reps; 100 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 100 lbs: 12 reps

_**I felt a wave of nausea here and was forced to stop my session and go outside and sit on the step. Everytime i came back inside i felt like i was on the verge of vomiting.. and i had to rush back outside. This 'wave' lasted for 30 minutes. I contemplated quitting and going home.. but it's contest time now.. no quitting. As a concession however i had to forego Cardio**_

Close-grip Bench press:

_2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 4 reps

Neck Presses:

_1 set: bare bar: 10 reps: warm-up_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps (3 reps + 3 spots)
Set 3: 185 lbs: 6 reps

Incline Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps ( 3 reps + 3 light spots)

One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea. arm
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea. arm
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea. arm

Not bad.. but not good enough



* Narkissos*

----------


## IBdmfkr

That's amazing Nark, That would cause me to be overtraining by far... Props for the routine. Hope your ankles gets well quickly.

----------


## 1buffsob

Nice job sticking through it buddy.  :Thumps Up: 

Kyle

----------


## *Narkissos*

Thanks guys:

*Tuesday 9th May 2006

Shoulders; Back; Biceps

*Barbell Rows:

_Overhand grip.. torso parallel to floor..

2 sets: bare bar: 15 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps [_slow and controlled: deliberate contraction and stretch_]
Set 2: 135 lbs: 15 reps [_slow and controlled: deliberate contraction and stretch_]
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps; 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 6 reps; 135 lbs: 6 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Row:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbell: 8 reps [_deliberate: smooth_]
Set 2: 120 lb dumbbell: 8 reps [_less smooth_]
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbell: 8 reps [_deliberate: smooth_]

Straight-arm Dumbbell Pullover:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbell: 8 reps [_deliberate: smooth_]
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbell: 8 reps [_this set was especially taxing_]
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbell: 8 reps [_deliberate: smooth_]

Barbell Shrugs:

_Underhand grip.. 

1 set: bare bar: 15 reps: warm-up_ 

Set 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 8 reps

Seated Bent Lateral Raises:

3 sets: 30 lb dumbbells****: set 1: 15 reps; set 2: 10 reps; set 3: 10 reps

****_I should've used the 25s here. I was strict form-wise but the negative was not as controlled as i would like._

Seated Barbell Press:

_Hadn't done these in like months...

2 sets: bare bar: 12 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps: *Personal Best*
Set 2: 225 lbs: 5 reps w/ spot ****
Set 3: 225 lbs: 5 reps w/ spot ****
Set 4: 135 lbs: 10 reps: _total muscular failure_

****_225 is the heaviest i've ever been outside of a smith machine. The weight felt great. I was very strong on the negative portion of each rep.. The positive was challenging however. The reps were smooth...overall each set was great._

Standing Barbell Curl:

_1 set: bare bar: 12 reps: warm-up_

3 Sets: 95 lbs: set 1: 8 reps; set 2: 8 reps; set 3: 8 reps

Cardio:

Pwo: Stationary bike: 45 minutes

Great session

*Narkissos*

----------


## spound

I am glad things are turning around for you Nark, now focus on your training/prep and bemore carefull...cont get hurt!! lol 

Seriously though, you know what needs to be done now get your mind right and do it. I know you will. GOod luck.

NOTE:***Just bc I don't post much does not mean I am not here in your thread.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> NOTE:***Just bc I don't post much does not mean I am not here in your thread.


I know.. and thanks  :Smilie: 

--------------------------------------------------------------

*Friday 12th May 2006

Chest; Legs; Triceps*

Squats:

_warm-up: 3 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_ass-to-ground_]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [_ass-to-ground_]

Set 3: 315 lbs: 6 reps [_parallel: work-set_]

Deadlifts:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 505 lbs: 3 reps

Leg-press:

Set 1: 480 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 570 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 660 lbs: 10 reps

Seated Leg-curl:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 150 lbs: 4 reps; 100 lbs: 8 reps

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 140 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 280 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 420 lbs: 15 reps

Close-grip Bench:

_warm-up: 3 sets: bare bar: 12 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 4 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 275 lbs: 4 reps (_1 rep unassisted: personal best + 3 'guiding' spots_)

Flat Dumbbell Bench:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 120 lb dumbbells: 6 reps ( _2 unassisted reps + 4 spots_)
Set 3: 100 lb dumbells: 6 reps

One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps each arm
Set 2: 35 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm
Set 3: 35 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm

Cardio: pwo: none structured. I walked home from the gym cus the next due bus was like 30-45 minutes away. The walk home took 25 minutes.

Pretty average session

*Narkissos*

----------


## chest6

Dropping deadlifts huh..let us know how that goes.

----------


## Deluge1

Hey, great log ya got here.  :7up:  
Anyway, I've been reading through your log and I did not see any tempos listed. Do you not have them predetermined or do you just not list them?

Was just curious...

----------


## xmenWolverine

No offence but considering you take the juice, you might look good but you are weak dude.

You look awesome though.

----------


## chest6

> No offence but considering you take the juice, you might look good but you are weak dude.
> 
> You look awesome though.


This is one of the most idiotic, most ignorant comments I have ever seen. I'm not even going to say anything to this..cuz it will end up being pages long. I'll let Nark handle u..

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Saturday 13th May 2006

Back; Shoulders; Biceps


*_General warm-up: light later raises and upright rows..._

Chins-to-front:

5 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set

[neutral-grip] V-bar Pulldowns:

5 sets: 140 lbs: 10 reps each set

_Comments: I experimented with the range of motion, specifically: the path my arms travelled, during each set. At the beginning of the set, when i was less taxed, i pulled the bar to my upper abs. On the last few reps, when the exercise was taxing, i pulled the bar to my pecs. I got a great contraction using both methods.. but was able to focus on my lower lats more so during the first half of the set. On the negative of each rep i flared my elbows and spread my scapulae to make the most of the stretch..._



Barbell Row:

_Torso just above parallel to floor. Grip: overhand; outside shoudler-width..._

5 sets: 185 lbs: 8 reps each set

_Comments: I left my belt and straps home tonight as i wasn't training heavy. I got an awesome forearm burn/cramp from these. It prevented me from shrugging heavily later on.. as i couldn't grip the bar lol..._


Barbell Shrugs [underhand grip]:

5 sets: 135 lbs: 15 reps each set

Seated Dumbbell Press:

_warm-up: 2 sets: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps each set_

_Acclimation: 1 set: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_

_Workset:_ Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [*unassisted*]
_Workset:_ Set 2: 90 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [*unassisted*]

_Comments: Ok, so i'm pressing the 100s without assistance now. So why'd i lower the weight on the 2nd set? I knew i would be unable to get it up for the target rep range... The 100s were a struggle and i knew at best i'd only be able to hit 2 or 3 on the second set. I thought i'd get at least 5 on the 2nd with the 90s but i failed short of that goal._ 


Seated Alternate Dumbbell Curls:

Set 1: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbbells: 5 reps
Set 3: 50 lb dumbbells: 5 reps

_Comments: Wasn't trying to go heavy this evening. Tried to keep it clean: minimising 'swinging' etc._

One arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm


Overall.. this was a good session. It took, surprisingly, just over an hour to complete.

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Dropping deadlifts huh..let us know how that goes.


Will do bro  :Thumps Up:  




> Hey, great log ya got here.


 :Smilie:  Thanks.. Thanks for reading.




> Anyway, I've been reading through your log and I did not see any tempos listed. Do you not have them predetermined or do you just not list them?
> 
> Was just curious...


None predetermined. I've read the tempos literature and it really was a lil complex for me lol (ironic huh?)

I just go in... do a controlled negative and an explosive positive on each rep of my work sets. This may change according to how i feel at the start of the set.. or even prior to commencing my workout.





> No offence but considering you take the juice, you might look good but you are weak dude.
> 
> You look awesome though.


lmao... Yes sir... cus 'the juice' makes you super strong and gives you the fighting skills of chuck norris *reaches for nunchucks*

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ... where do these guys come from? I mean seriously  :LOL:  





> This is one of the most idiotic, most ignorant comments I have ever seen. I'm not even going to say anything to this..cuz it will end up being pages long. I'll let Nark handle u..


lol.. no need to 'deal with him' Chest. Obviously he hopped on to this page.. read one entry.. looked at one pic and formed a concluson.

If he'd gone tru my posts/pics/threads, he'd know that i have only used juice to cut.. and that i've never done a full cycle yet. .just a couple short cutting cycles.

He'd know that i've been training for 9 years.. the majority of them natural.

He'd also know that my Max Lifts, at 5'6" 209-212 lbs are:

deadlifts: 545 for 3
Squats: 455 for 1

etc. etc.

I dunno how those=weak.. but if they do i guess i just have to console myself with the proclamation that i 'look good'  :LOL:  

Hopefully i'll be shredded at 175 lbs this year (i'm 212 now.. hoping to hit that weight in 14 weeks)...and i'll take first in my weight class... Yea i think that'll be good consolation for being 'weak'

Narkissos

----------


## Tbone1975

> No offence but considering you take the juice, you might look good but you are weak dude.
> 
> You look awesome though.




That sounds like some of the dumb comments Tai was getting in his log LOL. For whatever reason I have no idea. Five forty five for three sounds real good. I don't deadlift much, maybe I'll start to incorporate those into my routine. Four fifty five the way you do 'em a_s to floor sounds pretty damn good too for squats. Solid job Nark :Wink/Grin:

----------


## chest6

> lol.. no need to 'deal with him' Chest. Obviously he hopped on to this page.. read one entry.. looked at one pic and formed a concluson.
> 
> If he'd gone tru my posts/pics/threads, he'd know that i have only used juice to cut.. and that i've never done a full cycle yet. .just a couple short cutting cycles.
> 
> He'd know that i've been training for 9 years.. the majority of them natural.
> 
> He'd also know that my Max Lifts, at 5'6" 209-212 lbs are:
> 
> deadlifts: 545 for 3
> ...


Yeah true. Thats basically what I was thinkin...everything u said. I hate ignorance.

----------


## *Narkissos*

Thanks guys  :Big Grin: 
-------------------------

*Tuesday 16th May 2006

Chest; Tris; Calves; Cardio

*_Prologue: Went to the gym Monday at 4:25 a.m. and it was LOCKED! Later in the evening i was too tired to make it to the 7pm session.That threw my whole day (and training week) off. I'll be training everything only once per this week (as opposed to my twice per week usual)... emphasising cardio as i'm cutting afterall


Ok.. so today i did something egotistical and stupid... and i'm paying for it now. I arrived at the gym and there were some slim guys finishing off their front squats at a massive weight of 150 lbs (lol). I normally give 'em hell in the gym so i stepped into the rack cold.. took the weight out (cold) and started repping it. I asked 'em while i was repping it if that was their warm-up set (yea.. i give 'em hell). Ordinarily that wouldn't have caused me any probs.. but today i had 2ml of test prop in my right quad. Not warming up , coupled with the contraction caused me some immense pain after that set... and all tru the night afterwards. Yea.. prop-owned

On a side note.. i think viagra is an awesome ego-boosting supplement (yea i said supplement). I popped a 100 mg before training.. and i must say the pump was AWESOME!

General warm-up: recumbant bike: 5 minutes_

Close-grip Bench:

_warm-up: bare bar: 3 sets: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 7 reps
Set 3: 275 lbs: 4 reps ( 1 unassisted + 3 assists)
Set 4: 225 lbs: 4 reps (_failure_)

Incline Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 9 reps
Set 2: 110 lb dumbbells: 8 reps ( 4 unassisted + 4 spots)
Set 3: 120 lb dumbbells: 4 (assisted) reps 

Incline Fly:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

_I didn't do these to failure.. I did these mainly for the stretch. I paused in the max stretch position of each rep and held it that stretch for some time. There was no pause at the top.. In fact i didn't go all the way to the top either. I stopped where tension was still maintained on the pecs. This was where my arms were directly perpendicular to the floor_


One arm-dumbbell French Press:

3 sets: 30 lb dumbbell: 10 reps each set

_I really exagerrated the stretch on each repetition. I've been doing some reading and it has indicated that this is the overlooked essential component of tricep training. The literature noted that exercises like the close-grip bench have a limited range of motion.. and while effective in overall development, fail to fully stimulate the muscle. So i've been combining the two_

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 210 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 280 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 420 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 490 lbs: 10 reps

*Cardio:* pwo: recumbant bike: 45 minutes

Good session

*Narkissos*

----------


## chest6

Interesting stuff. Prop owned rofl. Viagra huh? Need viagra while on prop? Wouldnt think so  :Wink:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Interesting stuff. Prop owned rofl. Viagra huh? Need viagra while on prop? Wouldnt think so


lol.. shoot me a PM and i'll tell you why 


Me--> :1laugh:

----------


## solacevip

> On a side note.. i think viagra is an awesome ego-boosting supplement (yea i said supplement). I popped a 100 mg before training.. and i must say the pump was AWESOME!


I have only done viagra once.......just for kicks....I find it really goofs up my vision.....like I'm on LSD or something.... 

Does your vision mess up on viagra Nark?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> I have only done viagra once.......just for kicks....I find it really goofs up my vision.....like I'm on LSD or something.... 
> 
> *Does your vision mess up on viagra Nark*?


Nope  :Wink/Grin:  
------------------------------

*Wednesday 17th May 2006

Quads; Hams; Cardio

*_prologue: Aye today was bad! Prop pain in one quad. One quad swollen and huge! I walked today with a pronouced limp.. and the overcompensation on the right side put strain on my lower back.. so my back hurt during this leg session. On top of that i shot some Masteron in the other quad (yea.. dumb). Needless to say.. tonight's training wasn't 'fun'_

_general warm-up: 5 minutes: stationary bike

This warm-up was just an attempt to ease this prop-pain. Gad it was/is awful_

Leg-press:

Set 1: 120 lbs: 15 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 300 lbs: 15 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: 480 lbs: 15 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 4: 660 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 750 lbs: 8 reps

Squats:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_ass-to-ground_]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps [_ass-to-ground_]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 4 reps [_just below parallel_]

_I found myself in immense pain here.. that's why i leg-pressed first (to get the blood flowing in the quad area). I found myself at the start of each set.. just standing there with the bar accross my shoulders, dreading each rep. The pain started as i approached parallel.. then escalated as i past parallel. Fun fun fun

Note: None of the sets were done to failure.. I just couldnt' take the pain anymore_

Seated Leg-curls:

4 sets: 100 lbs: 15 reps each set

_The first set here was difficult as it required a full quad stretch at the point of max hamstring contraction. i.e. PAIN! lmao.. prop-owned!_


*Cardio:* pwo: Recumbant Bike: 45 minutes

average session

*Narkissos*

----------


## chest6

how many days ago was the shot?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> how many days ago was the shot?


Sunday...
Then i had prop in my rear delts on Tuesday (they hurt too)
And masteron in my left quad on Wednesday (not sure if that'll hurt bad.. it started a lil so far)

----------


## chest6

Damn Sunday and and still hurts. Whats the BA?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Damn Sunday and and still hurts. Whats the BA?


It's homebrew.. i can't remember

The funny thing is.. it only stared hurting as i came close to finishing the bottle off.

All the rest of the time it was painless.

----------


## chest6

Figured it was homebrew. I guess ur in the clear after this session..or lets hope  :Smilie:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Figured it was homebrew. I guess ur in the clear after this session..or lets hope


 :Thumps Up:  yup
----------------------------

*Thursday 18th May 2006

Shoulders; Cardio

*_prologue: Quads felt good today... only a small reminder of yesterday's pains. Feeling a lil headachey tho. Missed a couple meals today so that's probably the cause. Not feeling week however.. just fat... real fat!

Read something the other day about doing whole body explosive movements before compound lifts increases net power.. so i've returned to hang cleans.. I unknowingly used them for this same purpose last year while cutting. Since i'm cutting again now.. it makes sense to re-add them_

Hang Cleans:

_warm-up: 3 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 1 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps [_drop-set_]

_comments: I left my belt and straps home tonight... so all my lifts were raw. The 225 lb lift felt dangerous lol... but i pulled tru. The lack of straps made this an awesome forearm workout. In addition i used extra thick sponge wrapped around the bar.. essentially making the bar a 'fat' bar. The forearm burn tru-out my workout was immense._

Seated Barbell Press:

_warm-up: 1 set: bare bar: 8 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps [_warm-up: did not go to failure_]
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps [_failure_]
Set 3: 225 lbs: 4 (_assisted_) reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 6 reps (_3 unassisted + 3 light spots_)

Underhand grip Shrugs:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 8 reps

_comments: The limiting factor here was grip failure. On the fourth set i attempted 315 lbs. I lifted it out.. but pre-contraction i knew i wouldn't be able to grip it tru the set.. so i opted to strip it down to 225 lbs instead._

Cable Uni-lateral raise:

_Execution: Starting with handle behind my back._

3 sets: 15 lbs: Set 1: 12 reps; Set 2: 10 reps; Set 3: 10 reps

*Cardio:* _pwo: 45 minutes_

Stairmaster: 20 minutes
Recumbant bike: 25 minutes

Great session 

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Saturday 20th May 2006

Back; Bis

*_notes: Rode my bike to and from the gym_

Chins:

4 sets: bodyweight: 8 reps each set

_notes: I used straps on this exercise (and this exercise alone).. trying to increase my number of reps per set_

Barbell Rows:

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 12 reps ea._

Set 1: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 195 lbs: 6 reps
Set 5: 145 lbs: 10 reps

Deadlifts:

1 set: 315 lbs: 4 reps**** [_no straps, no belt_]

_**Scrapped deadlifts after this set.. because i simply did not have the energy to deadlift this evening._

V-bar [neutral-grip] pulldowns:

5 sets: 145 lbs: 10 reps each set

Hyper-Extensions: 

1 set: 15 reps

one-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curls:

3 sets: 35 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each set

one-arm laying dumbbell incline curls:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 3: 20 lb dumbbell: 7 reps

_This session more or less sucked..._ 

*Narkissos*

----------


## chest6

Thought u were gonna drop deads?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Thought u were gonna drop deads?


I was... doc sust. told me not to

But after this evening i think i have too.

This session was shit  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

did 315 feel heavy..lower back wasn't feelin it today..or what?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> did 315 feel heavy..lower back wasn't feelin it today..or what?


it didn't 'feel' heavy.. just didn't 'feel right'  :Frown: 

Lower back was cool actually

I just felt weak overall.

could be from undereating today tho...I'm not sure

----------


## taiboxa

> *Saturday 20th May 2006
> 
> Back; Bis
> 
> *_notes: Rode my bike to and from the gym_
> 
> Chins:
> 
> 4 sets: bodyweight: 8 reps each set
> ...


NOW thats my kinda workout! lil bit of this lil bit of that.. n' caller done!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> *NOW thats my kinda workout*! lil bit of this lil bit of that.. n' caller done!


You like?

That's probably why i think it sucked  :LOL:  
---------------------------------------


*Tuesday 13rd May 2006

Chest; Tris; Calves; Cardio*

_prologue:been feeling a lil weak.. probably from under-eating. Trying to get this diet tweaked... and not worry about the other stuff in my life that's been threatening my contest prep._

Close-Grip Bench Press:

_warm-up: 3 sets: 12 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 4 reps

Incline dumbbell Press:

_No 'warm-up'..._

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 4: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

Neck Press:

_no 'warm-up'..._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 205 lbs: 3 reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 6 reps

_comments: shoulder irritation presented itself. May consider dropping this exercise and adopting another dumbbell pressing exercise.. or maybe a fly... or maybe i won't add another exercise at all. *scratches head* we'll see._

One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

Set 1: 35 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: 8 reps

Seated angled Calf-raise:

_No prior warm-up..._

Set 1: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 280 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 420 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 490 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 420 lbs: 8 reps

Calf-raises.. on the leg-press station:

Set 1: 390 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 480 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 480 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 480 lbs: 10 reps

*Cardio:* pwo: Recumbant bike: 45 minutes

an 'ok' session...

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 24th May 2006

'Rest day'*

Pushups:

_Some sets were down flat.. Some were done with my feet elevated._ 

5 sets: 10 reps each set

Floor Crunches:

3 sets: 15 reps each set

Bent-Knee Leg-raises:

3 sets: 15 reps each set


*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 25 th May 2006

Quads; Hams; 'Chest'*

_Comments: Ate pretty well today. This session was preceded by a 20 minute walk to the gym_

Squats:

_warm-up: 3 sets: bare bar: 8 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 405 lbs: failed attempt... 

Leg-press:

Set 1: 480 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 570 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 660 lbs: 10 reps

Stiff-Leg Deadlifts:

_These were done on a 6" platform. I lowered past my toes on each rep._

3 sets: 135 lbs: 8 reps each set

Standing Unilateral Leg-curl:

3 sets: 25 lbs: 10 reps each set

_There was very little rest... I went back and forth between legs til i had completed 3 sets on each leg._

Static Lunges:

_2 sets: bodweight: 6 reps each leg, each set_

Set 1: 50 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each leg

Incline Dumbbell press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 15 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 7 reps
Set 3: 120 lb dumbbells: 4 (assisted) reps

_Good session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## taiboxa

i like the ONE chest excercise thrown in there..
reason for it?
reason for so much freakin leg work?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> i like the ONE chest excercise thrown in there..
> reason for it?
> reason for so much freakin leg work?


Um.. i didn't want to discuss the 'why' of the chest training.

But here i go.

I've been reading some literature.. and reviewing the 'how' of my best past improvements.

When last i had a lagging bodypart (delts namely), i improved it tru structured over-training of said bodypart.

That's what i'm doing now. One chest exercise daily.

1-2 heavy session per week spaced 4 days apart.

On the other days, 3-5 moderate weight sets... not til failure.. followed by fascia stretching.

3-5 sets to simulate the muscle.. incrase blood flow... reduce localised toxin build-up...but not cause tissue breakdown.

Why so much leg training?

2 exercises per area.. 3 sets each exercise?

I don't think it's much at all.

Nark

----------


## taiboxa

> *Um.. i didn't want to discuss the 'why' of the chest training.* 
> Why so much leg training?
> 
> 2 exercises per area.. 3 sets each exercise?
> 
> I don't think it's much at all.
> 
> Nark


AND YOU CALL UR SELF A MOD!
not wanting to tell the why of something is NOT helpful.
mods = helpful
nark = not helpful mod  :Frown: 

anways on the legs yeah i didnt look at it like that i did see seperaiton of hams/quads but IMO i blast both in squats alone... but ur in precomp training no?
if so (i get confused by shiny obje.. OH LOOK A SPOON!) then i understand for the variety of excercises

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 26 th May 2006

Back; bis; ('chest'); Cardio

*Chins:

4 sets: bodyweight: Set 1: 12 reps; Set 2: 8 reps; Set 3: 8 reps; Set 4: 8 reps

Underhand Grip Barbell Rows:

_These were done in the manner in which i do my over-hand grip rows: torso parallel to floor, grip outside shoulder width. I've never done this exercise with my torso so low.. Decided to try it for increased range of motion._

_warm-up: 2 set: bare bar: 10 reps each set
warm-up: 85 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 145 lbs: 10 reps [_smooth_]
Set 2: 195 lbs: 8 reps [_explosive_]
Set 3: 195 lbs: 8 reps [_explosive_]

V-bar Row:

*SCRAPPED!!!!!*

_When i bent over the to adjust the bar i got some bad lumbar pain. I did two warm-up sets and it persisted. So i scrapped the exercise.. and ended my rowing session there. My fault for doing back one day after a gruelling leg session_ 

Underhand grip Barbell Shrugs:

_warm-up: bare bar: 8 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 235 lbs: 8 reps

Barbell Preacher curls:

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 12 reps_

Set 1: 35 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 45 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 55 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 65 lbs: 5 reps; 45 lbs: 5 reps [_dropset_] 

_comments: I curled each rep to my forehead (or chin depending on whether my head was foward or back lol)... pressing against that area: forcing my biceps to contract harder (as i was pressing the bar against an unyeilding obstacle.. ) Got a nice pump on this exercise._

One-arm dumbbell Preacher Curls:

3 sets: 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm.. each set

Push-ups:

_Feet elevated..._

4 sets: 10 reps each set

*Cardio:*

Recumbant bike: 1 hour

_Good session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

> AND YOU CALL UR SELF A MOD!
> not wanting to tell the why of something is NOT helpful.
> mods = helpful
> nark = not helpful mod


lol.. we wuv you taiwai...




> anways on the legs yeah i didnt look at it like that i did see seperaiton of hams/quads but IMO i blast both in squats alone... *but ur in precomp training no?*


Yea.. and still very basic and overall low volume.. just the way you like it.

The volume is about to go up tho.  :Wink/Grin:  

So you may want to not read this for the next 13 weeks  :LOL:  





> if so (i get confused by shiny obje.. OH LOOK A SPOON!) then i understand for the variety of excercises


It's ok Tiedboxers

*passes Tai his Ritalin*

Nark

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 29th May 2006

Shoulders; Chest; Calves; Cardio

*Seated Dumbbell Shoulder press:

_warm-up: 3 sets: 45 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each set_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 90 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 (_assisted_) reps
Set 4: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

Seated Dumbbell Lateral raises: _constant tension..._

4 sets: 20 lb dumbbells: 15 reps each set.

Barbell Shrugs:

_These were done with an underhand grip... no straps_

_warm-up: 1 set: bare bar: 8 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 4 reps; 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 10 reps

Flat Barbell Bench Press:

_Warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps ea._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 275 lbs: 4 reps (_1 unassisted + 3 assists_)

_comments: i used a grip that was narrower than standard on this... I think i'll comtinue with this if i bench again anytime soon._

Seated Angled calf Raise:

Set 1: 140 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 210 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 280 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 350 lbs: 15 reps (_rest pause: 11 reps + 10-sec rest/pause + 4 reps_)
Set 5: 350 lbs: 15 reps (_rest pause: 10 reps + 10-sec rest/pause + 5 reps_)

*Cardio:*

Stationary bike: pwo: 30 minutes

Walk home from gym: pwo: 15 minutes

_Good session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## IBdmfkr

Where was your index finger compared to normal Nark on the Bench press and why did you feel it was a superior grip? 

Curious because I had an extremely wide grip going heavy a couple weeks ago and felt like I tore something, Haven't lifted chest since and gonna take another week off and then try dumbbells  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

Yep..I dont have much luck with flat barbell..everytime I try I strain my chest again and I gotta take 1-2+ weeks off. I think its the grip..

----------


## theforce3169

Thanks for sharing your knowledge and experience, Nark. I am a new member and for nowjust breezed thru some of the stuff that's been written here. I have alot of questions, but want to read all of what's here first before I start asking....anyway thanks again

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 30th May 2006

Quads; Hams; 'cardio'

*_comments: I walked to the gym and back.. It was 15 minutes each way.. so i counted that as 30 minutes 'cardio'_ 

Squats:

_Warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 20 reps [_ass-to-ground_]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [_ass-to-ground_]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 8 reps [_to parallel_]
Set 4: 405 lbs: 7 reps [_to parallel: w/ spotter's assitance_]

Leg-press:

_No warm-up..._

Set 1: 480 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 660 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 840 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 840 lbs: 6 reps; 660 lbs: 6 reps; 480 lbs: 6 reps [_drop-set_]

Seated Leg-curls:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 150 lbs: 6 reps; 100 lbs: 6 reps [_drop-set_]

_GREAT Session!_


*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Where was your index finger compared to normal Nark on the Bench press and why did you feel it was a superior grip?


I'm not sure how to describe it. I know most guys use the silver ring on the standard olmpic bar as the gold standard starting point for pressing.. My litthe finger was like 1" inside that.

I feel it is 'superior' for me.. because of the width of my structure. I find most guys don't take their individual biomechanics into consideration when training.. but i do. Wider was less productive let's just say.




> Curious because I had an extremely wide grip going heavy a couple weeks ago and felt like I tore something, Haven't lifted chest since and gonna take another week off and then try dumbbells


Start off with dumbbells man.. sorry to hear about the injury  :Frown: 

When you're back to barbells try reducing your grip to just outside shoulder width.. as opposed to 2"-3" outside shoulder width like most use.




> Yep..I dont have much luck with flat barbell..everytime I try I strain my chest again and I gotta take 1-2+ weeks off. I think its the grip..


I hadn't done standard flat barbell in God knows how many weeks/months (would have to consult my training journal). I was doing Close grip bench before dumbbell work.. and let's just say my chest has been improving.

So i'd have to say that a change in grip can matter.





> Thanks for sharing your knowledge and experience, Nark. I am a new member and for nowjust breezed thru some of the stuff that's been written here. I have alot of questions, but want to read all of what's here first before I start asking....anyway thanks again


Hey man.. thanks for reading. If you have questions.. feel free to start a thread or PM me. I read every PM i get.  :Thumps Up:  

Narkissos

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 31st May 2006

Chest; Tris; Cardio*

_comments: Yes i'm technically over-training my chest for the next 13 weeks.. til nationals. Deal with it...

This session was preceded, and followed, by a walk to the gym.. then one home. It was 15 minutes each way. I'll be counting that 30 minutes to my total daily cardio tally._

Close-Grip bench Press:

_warm-up: bare bar: 3 sets: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 5 reps
Set 5: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 6: 225 lbs: 5 reps

Incline dumbbell press:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 120 lb dumbbells: 4 reps (_2 + 2 assists_)
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 10 reps (_6 reps + 4 tips_)
Set 4: 100 lb dumbbells: 5 reps
Set 5: 100 lb dumbbells: 10 reps (_6 reps + 4 tips_)

One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

4 sets: 35 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm each set

*Cardio:*

Stationary bike: 45 minutes: _pwo_
Road-work: _brisk walking:_ 30 minutes: _15 mins pre w/o; 15 mins pwo_

_Good session_

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 1st June 2006

Back; Biceps; Cardio

*_prologue: Not the greatest day eating-wise. Not the worst either. I walked to the gym as usual.. and home as well. The walk took longer on the post-training part... as i was beat! I estimated the two journeys combined to be about 30 minutes total.. but it may be more like 45_

Deadlifts:

_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps_ [_explosive_]

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_explosive: no belt; no straps_]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [_explosive: no belt; no straps_]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps [_explosive: no belt; no straps_]
Set 4: 405 lbs: 10 reps [_explosive: w/ belt & straps_]
Set 5: 495 lbs: 4 reps [_controlled: w/ belt & straps_]

Chins:

5 sets: Bodyweight: 6 reps each set

V-bar [neutral-grip] Pulldowns:

5 sets: 145 lbs: 8 reps each set

T-bar Row:

_warm-up: 35 lbs: 15 reps_

Set 1: 70 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 105 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 140 lbs: 8 reps

_comments: Started very very light this week... after last week's bout of unbearable lumbar pain from this exercise. In addition i made some allignment adjustments to minimise lumbar recruitment. Instead of keeping my torso parallel to the floor... i elevated it to just about 45 degrees.. and kept it there... There was no lumbar flexion at all during the execution of this exercise. i.e. no 'body english'._ 

Standing Barbell Curl [close-grip]:

_warm-up: bare bar: 15 reps_

Set 1: 45 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 65 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 85 lbs: 8 reps

Standing Unilateral Supinating Cable Curl:

Set 1: 20 lbs: 12 reps each arm
Set 2: 20 lbs: 8 reps each arm 

Dumbbell Concentration Curl:
2 sets: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps each arm each set

*Cardio:*

Stationary bike: 45 minutes: _pwo_
Road work: walking: 30 minutes total: _15 mins pre-w/o; 15 mins pwo_

_Great session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## S.P.G

good shit Nark keep it up ,

----------


## *Narkissos*

> good shit Nark keep it up ,


Thanks for stopping in man  :Smilie: 

----------------------------------

*Tuesday June 6th 2006

Shoulders; Chest; Calves; Cardio

Shoulders:*

Seated Barbell press:

_Warm-up: 3 sets: bare bar: 20 reps; 15 reps; 10 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps [_failure_]
Set 2: 135 lbs: 15 reps [_failure_]
Set 3: 185 lbs: 2 reps [_failure during middle of 3rd rep_]; 135 lbs: 4 reps [_drop-set_]
Set 4: 135 lbs: 7 reps [_failure during middle of 8th rep_]

Dumbbell Bent laterals:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 2: 20 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 4: 30 lb dumbbells: 15 reps

Seated Barbell Behind-the-neck Press:

_warm-up: 3 sets: bare bar: 6 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 7 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps

Underhand grip Shrugs:

_warm-up: bare bar: 8 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 8 reps

*Chest:*

Barbell Flat Bench Press:

_This was done using a shoulder-width grip...._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 4 reps; 135 lbs: 9 reps [_dropset to failure: failed in the middle of 10th rep_]

Dumbbell Incline bench press:

3 sets: 100 lb dumbbells: 5 reps each set

*Calves:*

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 20 reps [_10-sec stretch on last rep_]
Set 2: 180 lbs: 20 reps [_10-sec stretch on last rep_]
Set 3: 270 lbs: 15 reps [_10-sec stretch on last rep_]
Set 4: 360 lbs: 10 reps [_10-sec stretch on last rep_]
Set 5: 450 lbs: 8 reps [_10-sec stretch on last rep_]
Set 6: 270 lbs: 20 reps [_rest-pause til failure... followed by 10-sec stretch on last rep_]

*Cardio:*

Incline Threadmill: 45 minutes: _pwo_

_Great session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 9th June 2006

Quads; Calves; Chest; Cardio*

Leg-press:

Set 1: 120 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 210 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 300 lbs: 20 reps
Set 4: 390 lbs: 20 reps
Set 5: 480 lbs: 20 reps
Set 6: 480 lbs: 20 reps

Barbell Front Squat:

_These were done with a 2" block under my heels...

Bare bar: 1 set: 8 reps_

Set 1: 95 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 95 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 135 lbs: 8 reps

Barbell Back squat:

_These were done with a 2" block under my heels...and ass-to-ground for a more pronounced range of motion_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps

Angled Seated Calf-raises:

5 sets: 90 lbs: 20 reps each set [_short rest periods_]

Set 6: 360 lbs: 13 reps

Barbell Flat bench:

_This was done with a shoulder-width grip...

3 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 10 reps

_Slow and controlled repetitions..._

*Cardio:*

Incline Treadmill: 45 minutes: _pwo_

_Good session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## abokeef

> *Friday 9th June 2006
> 
> Quads; Calves; Chest; Cardio*
> 
> Leg-press:
> 
> Set 1: 120 lbs: 20 reps
> Set 2: 210 lbs: 20 reps
> Set 3: 300 lbs: 20 reps
> ...


Hey Nark....
dose it really matter if u placed a block or not. Bc I can't do squat without the block. the reason is I'm 6.2" with long legs and can't keep my heels on the floor....!!

----------


## chest6

I'm 6'2" with long legs too..maybe its just bad form?

----------


## IBdmfkr

You can use 25lb plates also, they work well.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Hey Nark....
> dose it really matter if u placed a block or not. Bc I can't do squat without the block. the reason is I'm 6.2" with long legs and can't keep my heels on the floor....!!





> I'm 6'2" with long legs too..maybe its just bad form?


I'm short so i can squat with or without the block.. 

I don't believe it's a height issue tho... but a calf flexibility issue.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 12th June 2006

Back; Biceps; Shoulders; Abs

*_prologue: Going tru some depressing personal stuff that's been wrecking my contest prep. Right now i've decided to shut everyone out... everyone causing 'problems' that is. 9 weeks out from Nationals.. 3 weeks behind. I've got my work cut out for me._

Deadlifts:

_2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up: no belt; no straps_]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up: no belt; no straps_]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up: no belt; no straps_]
Set 4: 495 lbs: 5 reps [_work-set: belt; straps_]
Set 5: *585 lbs*: _failed attempt_
Set 5: 495 lbs: 3 reps [_work-set: belt; straps_]

T-bar Row:

Set 1: 70 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 105 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 140 lbs: 140 lbs: 10 reps

Low Pulley Row:

Set 1: 200 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps; 200 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 200 lbs: 6 reps

Behind-the-neck Lat-Machine Pulldowns:

Set 1: 125 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 105 lbs: 8 reps

Standing Barbell [partial] curls:

_2 sets: bare bar: 8 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 65 lbs: 7 reps
Set 2: 65 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 65 lbs: 7 reps

One arm Dumbbell Preacher Curls:

3 sets: 20 lb dumbbell: Set 1: 7 reps; Set 2: 12 reps; Set 3: 12 reps

Seated Barbell Press:

_2 sets: bare bar: 15 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 19 reps [_failure: personal best]_
Set 2: 135 lbs: 12 reps [_failure_]
Set 3: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_failure_]

Cambered Bar Upright rows:

_2 sets: bare bar: 8 reps each set: warm-up_

Set 1: 70 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 70 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 70 lbs: 10 reps

_Comments: Each rep was done in a controlled manner on both the negative and positive phases... There was a deliberate pause and hold at the point of peak contraction on each repetition._

Smith Machine Shrugs Behind:

_1 set: bare bar: 20 reps: warm-up_

3 sets: 90 lbs: 15 reps each set

Hanging Leg raises:

Set 1: 20 reps
Set 2: 15 reps
Set 3: 15 reps
Set 4: 15 reps
Set 5: 15 reps
Set 6: 15 reps

_Good session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 13th June 2006

Legs; Chest; Triceps

*Leg-press:

_warm-up: 2 sets: 300 lbs: 20 reps each set_

Set 1: 500 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 500 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 500 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 500 lbs: 15 reps

Barbell Front Squats:

_Warm-up: bodyweight: 2 sets: 10 reps each set_

_These were done with a 2" block under my heels.._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 8 reps

Standing Unilateral Leg-curls:

4 sets: 45 lbs: 12 reps each leg..each set

[Leg-press station] Calf-raises:

Set 1: 300 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 300 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 390 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 480 lbs: 12 reps
Set 5: 570 lbs: 12 reps (_Rest pause: 8 reps; 2 reps; 2 reps_)
Set 6: 390 lbs: 15 reps

Close Grip Bench press:

_Warm-up: 3 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 10 reps

Dumbbell Flat bench fly:

3 sets: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps each set

Dumbbell Flat bench press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 9 reps

One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbell: 15 reps each arm
Set 2: 20 lb dumbbell: 15 reps each arm
Set 3: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps each arm

_Good session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## chest6

any reason for not goin with so much weight on the leg day stuff? I mean I've seen you do much more with those reps...I dont assume you have lost much strength yet...is this part of the trying to stay injury free thing?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> any reason for not goin with so much weight on the leg day stuff? I mean I've seen you do much more with those reps...I dont assume you have lost much strength yet...is this part of the trying to stay injury free thing?


Man i've just been tired.. not eating enough.

My poundages aren't down really... I've increased my rep range on leg-presses trying to hit the same number of reps per set cus i felt that it was necessary.

My quat poundage is the same... front squats i don't usually venture higher than 185. Trying to up my rep range on all my leg movements right now.

I'll squat extra heavy on Friday just for you  :Smilie:

----------


## chest6

Good stuff..I'll be lookin forward to it  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 15th june 2006

Shoulders; Back; Biceps; Abs

*Seated Barbell Shoulder Press:

_warm-up: 3 sets: bare bar: 20 reps each set_

_Sets 1-4: rep-range: 4-6_

Set 1: 185 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 4 reps

_Sets 5-8: rep-range: 8-12_

Set 5: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 6: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 7: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 8: 135 lbs: 8 reps

Neutral-grip [V-bar] Pulldowns:

Set 1: 200 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 145 lbs: 15 reps
set 3: 145 lbs: 10 reps

Chins:

3 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set

Bent-over Barbell Row:

3 sets: 135 lbs: 15 reps each set

[v-bar] T-bar Row:

_Here i hooked the 'v-bar' attachment under the bar of the t-bar station..._

Set 1: 70 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 105 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 15 reps

[V-bar] Low-pulley Row:

3 sets: 145 lbs: 10 reps each set

Dumbbell Shrugs:

3 sets: 80 lb dumbbells: 12 reps each set

Seated Alternating Dumbbell Curls:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 7 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

One-arm dumbbell preacher curls:

3 sets: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm each set

Roman Chair sit-ups:

4 sets: 15 reps each set

_'ok' session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Good stuff..I'll be lookin forward to it


Better?

------------------

*Saturday 17h June 2006

Legs; Chest; Triceps; Abs

*_General warm-up: Bike ride to gym: sprint: 10 minutes_

Squats:

_warm-up: bare bar 10 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 315 lbs: 8 reps

Set 5: 405 lbs: static hold; 315 lbs: 6 reps [_failed attempting 7th rep_]

Hack Squats:

_Was experimenting with feet positions here.. to minimise lumbar discomfort. The first two sets my feet were in front of my body: varying widths..lumbar discomfort. The last two sets i settled for placing my feet under my body.. which worked well..._

Set 1: 120 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 120 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 120 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 120 lbs: 10 reps


Seated Leg-curl:

4 sets: 100 lbs: 15 reps each set

Calf-raises:

_These were done on the leg-press station... Each rep was done deliberately: no bouncing etc._

Set 1: 300 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 390 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 480 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 570 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 660 lbs: 9 reps
Set 6: 660 lbs: 8 reps

Close Grip Bench Press:

_I took a longer time warming up here... It was due to psychological factors. I wasn't mentally prepared to attack the weights here.. and i was nursing some aches and pains: wrist pain (which made varying my grip necessary); shoulder pain (which made being deliberate on every rep necessary)..._

_warm-up: 3 sets: bare bar: 6 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: 185 lbs: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 4: 185 lbs: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 5: 225 lbs: 6 reps [_work-set_]
Set 6: 225 lbs: 5 reps [_work-set_]

Incline Dumbbell Bench:

4 sets: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each set

Tricep Pressdowns:

3 sets: 105 lbs: 6 reps each set

Roman Chair Sit-ups:

3 sets: 15 reps each set

_Followed by a bike ride home: 15 minutes

Ok session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## taiboxa

are sprints done to pre'exhuast in any manner or are they just your preferrable method of getting the blood flowing prior to legs?

----------


## chest6

I like the static hold with 4 plates. I also have the same ? as Tai. Sprints prior to a leg session would kill my poundages..

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 19th June 2006

Back; Shoulders; Biceps; Abs

*Deadlifts:

_warm-up: bare bar: 2 sets: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 4 reps [_warm-up_]

Set 4: 455 lbs: 4 reps [_work-set_]

V-Bar [neutral-grip] Pulldowns:

Set 1: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 175 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 200 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 200 lbs: 10 reps

Bent-over Barbell Row:

_These were done on a 6" platform: for increased range-of-motion..._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 10 reps

Chins:

Set 1: bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 2: bodyweight + 45 lbs: 6 [negative] reps
Set 3: bodyweight + 25 lbs: 6 [negative] reps
Set 4: bodyweight + 25 lbs: 6 [negative] reps

Standing Military Press:

_warm-up: bare bar: 1 set: 10 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 4 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 10 reps

Upright Rows:

warm-up: bare bar: 1 set: 8 reps

Set 1: 65 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 85 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 125 lbs: 8 reps

Seated Alternate Dumbbell Curl:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 5 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curls:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm
Set 3: 45 lb dumbbell: 6 [negative] reps each arm

Hanging Leg Raises:

4 sets: 15 reps each set

_Good session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

> are sprints done to pre'exhuast in any manner or are they just your preferrable method of getting the blood flowing prior to legs?


 
warm-ups for me don't follow a set pattern. The sprint that evening was instinctive: i felt like doing it so i did  :LOL:  ... no science there.

Honestly it was a low-energy day... and i wasn't feeling like training. The pace i started out riding at wasn't doing anything to improve on that.. so i sprinted.. and felt better.

I think the explosiveness carried over to squatting... cus my reps were explosive this session.

Normally they're slow and deliberate.




> *I like the static hold with 4 plates*. I also have the same ? as Tai. Sprints prior to a leg session would kill my poundages..


I remember not too long ago i was squatting this and more  :Frown:  ..bah.

----------


## chest6

Yep..you used to max 455 right?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Yep..you used to max 455 right?


Yea.. but i fear that is but a distant memory  :Frown:  
------------------------------


*Tuesday 20th June 2006

Legs; Chest; Triceps; Abs; Cardio

*Squats:

_warm-up: bare bar: 3 sets: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 365 lbs: 5 reps (_failed in the middle of 6th rep_)

Hack Squat:

Set 1: 120 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 120 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 170 lbs: 8 reps

Seated Leg-curl:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 150 lbs: 6 reps (_terminated set due to calf pain_)
Set 4: 125 lbs: 10 reps

Calf-raises:

_These were done on the leg-press station. Each rep was deliberate..._

Set 1: 300 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 390 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 480 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 660 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 660 lbs: 8 reps

High-Incline Sit-ups:

4 sets: 15 reps each set

Close-grip Bench press:

_warm-up: 3 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 9 reps
Set 2: 110 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 120 lb dumbbells: 7 reps

*Cardio:* _pwo:_ inclined treadmill: 45 minutes

_Great session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 22nd June 2006

Shoulders; Biceps; Abs; Back; Cardio

*Seated Barbell Military press:

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 6 reps

Behind-the-Neck Press:

3 sets: 135 lbs: 8 reps each set

Wide-grip Upright Rows:

3 sets: 95 lbs: 10 reps each set

_The grip here was outside shoulder width..._

Seated Alternate Dumbbell Curl:

Set 1: 50 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 4: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

Seated Leg-raises:

5 sets: 15 reps each

Chins:

3 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set
3 sets: weighted (25 lbs): 6 (negative) reps each set.

[V-bar] Low-pulley Row:

Set 1: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 200 lbs: 6 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Row:

3 sets: 100 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each set.

_I paused at the top of each rep for a deliberate peak contraction..._

*Cardio:*

_pwo_: 1 hour (treadmill/stairmaster); 15 minute walk home from gym
_pre-w/o_: 15 minute walk to gym

_Good session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 23rd June 2006

Chest; Tris; Abs; Cardio

*_prologue: last day of my cycle today.. exactly 8 weeks out from my contest. Decided to split today's session over today and tomorrow.. so i get more cardio+weights days in the gym. I find cardio+weights days are more effective personally than cardio-only days at this point._

Barbell Flat Bench Press:

_Using a shoulder-width grip...

Warm-up: 3 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps [_work-set_]
Set 4: 275 lbs: 4 reps [_work-set: 2 unassisted reps; 2 spots**_]


_**The spots here were given to me by a 130-lb young lady who was training nearby. They were light... administered under the elbows_

Dumbbell Flat Bench Press:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 110 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 120 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [_2 unassisted reps; 3 spots**_]


_**I got the same young lady to spot me here on this set as well._

Parallel Bar Dip:

_Deep... w/ pause at bottom..._

Set 1: bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 2: weighted: 25 lbs: 7 reps
Set 3: weighted: 35 lbs: 6 reps

High-Incline sit-ups:

4 sets: 15 reps each set

*Cardio:*

_pwo:_ stationary bike: 45 minutes ; walk home from gym: 15 minutes

_pre-w/o:_ walk-to-gym: 15 minutes

_Good session..._

*Nark*

----------


## *Narkissos*

* Saturday 24th June 2006

Legs; Abs; Cardio

*_prologue: Was inordinately tired today.. Thus spending the majority of the day in bed. Missed a large number of meals. As a result i had no energy for this session.. but it needed to be done. I got no pump tru-out the workout._

Lying Leg-curls:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 45 lbs: 20 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 6: 90 lbs: 15 reps

_My gym FINALLY got this piece of equipment back. I hadn't done this exercise in about a year.. If not for the lack of pump it would've been a sweet session._

Squats:

_warm-up: 3 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set: varying stances( set 1: narrow; set 2: standard; set 3: wide)_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 4 reps (_definately lacked energy this evening_)

Hack-Squats:

_Deep: ass-to-calves... constant tension_

3 sets: 120 lbs: 8 reps each set

Calf-raises:

_These were done on the leg-press station..._

Set 1: 300 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 390 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 480 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 570 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 660 lbs: 8 reps

Leg-Extensions:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 20 reps

Hanging Leg-raises:

4 sets: 15 reps each set

*Cardio:*

_pwo:_ stairmaster/treadmill: 45 minutes ; walk home from gym: 15 minutes

_pre-w/o:_ walk-to-gym: 15 minutes

_Good session..._

*Nark*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 28th June 2006

Back; Biceps; Abs; Shoulder; Cardio

*_prologue: Another day of zero energy. Spent most of it asleep. I woke up and it was 1pm and i hadn't had breakfast yet... and i was due at the gym at 4 pm. So i hit some slin (log) and got to eating... I fell asleep shortly after and woke with low BG.. and ate again. The low BG didn't subside... so i continued to pile carbs in. 4pm came and i was disoriented.. but i started my walk to the gym. Got there at 4:30... Thought i would've suffered ill effects from the low BG... but surprisingly i was stronger. Note: I'm not on gear!_

Deadlift:

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps [_raw_]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps [_raw_]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 6 reps [_raw_]
Set 4: 500 lbs: 4 reps [_w/ belt & straps_]

[V-bar] Neutral Grip pulldowns:

Set 1: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 170 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 200 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 8 reps [_w/ assists_]

One-arm Dumbbell Row:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 110 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 3: 120 lb dumbbell: 6 reps

Chins:

Set 1: [weighted] w/25 lbs: 6 reps (3 unassisted; 3 negatives)
Set 2: [weighted] w/45 lbs: 6 (negative) reps
Set 3: [weighted] w/25 lbs: 6 reps (2 unassisted; 4 negatives)

Barbell Curl:

_warm-up: 45-lb bar: 8 reps_

3 sets: 95 lbs: 8 reps each set

high-Incline Sit-ups:

4 sets: 15 reps each set

Dumbbell Shoulder Press:

_warm-up: 2 sets: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each set_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 9 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps (3 unassisted; 3 spots)
Set 3: 110 lb dumbbells: 5 (assisted) reps
Set 4: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps (3 unassisted; 3 spots)

*Cardio:*

_pwo:_ stationary bike/treadmill: 60 minutes ; walk home from gym: 15 minutes

_pre-w/o:_ walk-to-gym: 15-ish minutes

_Good session..._

*Nark*

----------


## getbig32

i thought you were on a low dose cutting cycle??

----------


## *Narkissos*

> i thought you were on a low dose cutting cycle??


That's over with.. I'm drug-tested so my cycles are usually brief and ended far enough out from the contest for the stuff to clear (PCT meds included)

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 29th June 2006

4 A.M.

Cardio:* Recumbant Bike/Stairmaster: 45 minutes 





*4:45 P.M.

Legs; Chest; Triceps; Abs; Cardio*

Squat:

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 8 reps each_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 3: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 315 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 405 lbs: 4 (assisted) reps****

_** I remember when i was pressing this weight for reps. I had some trouble here with this poundage... Sitting down was hard.. The first rep was subsequently shallow (above parallel).. the others were to parallel..bleh

On a plus side however i've started back setting the bar lower on my traps. This is allowing me to keep the bar in a more comfortable plane...even when i'm hitting ass-to-the-floor (which i did during the first 3 sets)_

Hacksquat:

Set 1: 120 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 120 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 210 lbs: 7 reps

Lying Leg-curl:

_I LOVE this machine!_

Set 1: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 8 reps (_5 unassisted; 3 spots_)
Set 5: 90 lbs: 15 reps

[Leg-press station] Calf-raises:

Set 1: 300 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 390 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 480 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 660 lbs: 9 reps
Set 5: 660 lbs: 10 reps (_8 reps unassisted plus 2 spots_)

Barbell Bench Press:

Shoulder-width grip.. No prior warm-up:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 4 (assisted) reps****

_**The negative here was strong: slow and controlled. If dieting doesn't rob me of all my strength i should be pressing this weight in a couple weeks._

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 10 reps (_6 unassisted + 4 assists_)

_I trained chest today again with the 130-lb young lady.. she assisted me on Set 3... Light spot-work to take me to and past failure._

Incline Dumbbell Fly:

Set 1: 35 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 15 reps each arm
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbell: 9 reps each arm
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm

Hanging Leg-raises:

4 sets: 15 reps

*Cardio:*

_pwo:_ stationary bike: 45 minutes ; walk home from gym: 15 minutes

_pre-w/o:_ walk-to-gym: 15-ish minutes

_Good session..._

*Nark*

----------


## chest6

If I asked a lady to spot me at my gym she would look at me like I'm crazy. Did I read this right..you hope to be pressing 315 on flat barbell for reps in the near future even though you will continue cutting?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> If I asked a lady to spot me at my gym she would look at me like I'm crazy. Did I read this right..you hope to be pressing 315 on flat barbell for reps in the near future even though you will continue cutting?


yup.

Remember last year i increased my deadlift from 405 to 495 while cutting (without steroids i might add).. I hit 495 at the bodyweight of 165 lbs.

Then i added 40+ lbs over the course of the year.. and upped my deadlift to 545.

I believe this time around will be the same.

----------


## chest6

Yeah and I kept getting mad on how you did that and I couldn't  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Yeah and I kept getting mad on how you did that and I couldn't


 :Big Grin:  

*Thursday 30th June 2006

Shoulders; Biceps; Abs; Back; Cardio

*Seated Military Press:

_warm-up: 3 sets: bare bar: 12 reps ea._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 6 reps

Seated Dumbbell Press:

3 sets: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps each set

[Shoulder-width grip] Barbell Upright Rows:

Set 1: 95 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 95 lbs: 12 reps

Seated Alternate Dumbbell Curl:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 4: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

High-incline sit-up:

4 sets: 15 reps each set

Chins:

Set 1: bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 2: weighted: 25 lbs: 6 reps (4 unassisted; 2 neg.)
Set 3: weighted: 25 lbs: 6 reps (3 unassisted; 3 neg.)
Set 4: weighted: 25 lbs: 6 reps (3 unassisted; 3 neg.)
Set 5: bodyweight: 6 reps

Barbell Row:

Set 1: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 195 lbs: 6 reps; 145 lbs: 4 reps

[v-bar] T-bar Row:

Set 1: 70 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 105 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 7 reps
Set 4: 105 lbs: 10 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Row:

Set 1: 90 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 2: 90 lb dumbbell: 7 reps
Set 3: 90 lb dumbbell: 8 reps

Cardio:

_pwo:_ stationary bike: 60 minutes ; walk home from gym: 20 minutes

_Good session..._

*Nark*

----------


## taiboxa

DOOOD u did 60min cardio after lifting? U BEAST!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> DOOOD u did 60min cardio after lifting? U BEAST!


Felt like shit... but it had to be done.

-------------------------------------
*Friday 30th June 2006

7 weeks and 1 day from contest...

Chest; Triceps; Calves; Hams; Quads; Abs; Cardio

*Barbell Bench Press:

_This was doen with a shoulder-width grip...

warm-up: 3 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 275 lbs: 5 reps (1 unassisted; 4 assists)
Set 5: 315 lbs: 3 reps (negatives)

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 110 lb dumbbells: 5 reps (2 unassisted; 3 assists)
Set 3: 110 lb dumbbells: 5 reps (2 unassisted; 3 assists)

Incline dumbbell Fly:

3 sets: 30 lb dumbbells: 15 reps each set

One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

3 sets: 30 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm; each set

Parallel Bar Dip:

_I lowered myself til my biceps touched my forearm on each rep..._

Set 1: bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 2: weighted: 25 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: bodyweight: 6 reps

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 280 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 420 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 490 lbs: 9 reps
Set 5: 490 lbs: 8 reps
Set 6: 420 lbs: 8 reps

Laying Leg-curls:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 12 reps
Set 4: 90 lbs: 12 reps
Set 5: 90 lbs: 12 reps

Leg-extensions:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: 10 reps
*Set 4: 225 lbs: 10 reps*

Wicked!

Barbell Front Squat:

_These were done ass-to-the-ground! Pain!_

_warm-up: bare bar: 8 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 5 reps
*Set 4: 225 lbs: 6 reps* [*personal Best*]

Hanging Leg-raises:

5 sets: 12 reps each set

*Cardio:*

_pwo:_ stationary bike: 45 minutes 

_Good session..._

*Nark*

----------------------------------------------

*before meal 1:* 40 mg Nolvadex; 50 mg clomid; 1000 mg Metformin; 400 mcg t4; 100 mg DHEA

*Meal 1:* 1 can tuna; 1 cup pasta; 1 cup mixed vegetables

*Meal 2:* pork steak (lean); 2 small potatoes

_Train..._

*Meal 3:* _pwo_; 2 scoops isopure; 2 scoops dextrose; 10 IUs humalog (right calf); 2 multivatimin caps 

*Meal 4:* 1 chicken thigh; 2 small potatoes

*Meal 5:* 2 can tuna; 1 cup of tea (black pekoe; 4 packets splenda); 2 'weet-bix' (not sure about the weetbix as yet... meal 5 isn't due til another couple minutes.).

protein: <215 gr
Carbs: <>200 gr
fat: <> 25 gr


'ok' eating today...

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Saturday 1st July 2006

7 weeks out...*

Posing: 45 minutes (_1/2 gallon of water consumed right after..over 20 minute period_)

------------------------------
*before meal 1:* 40mg Nolvadex; 50 mg clomid; 100 mg DHEA; 400 mcg t4; 1000 mg Metformin

*Meal 1:* 2 servings pasta; 1+ cup chinese cabbage; 1 can tuna

*Meal 2:* 1 can tuna w/mustard; 2 cups coffee

_Posing..._

*Meal 3:* 2 cans tuna; 1 can corn; 1 diet coke

*Meal 4:* 2 cans tuna; 1 can corn; 1 diet coke

*Macros:*

protein: 180 gr
Carbs: 150 gr
Fat: negligible...

*comments:* Started the day late (woke in the afternoon)... so meals were condensed from 5-6 to 4... Will get weighed on Monday. I believe i'm just under 200 lbs at this point. (i was 205 last week) Upon posing tonight the gym owner told me i'm coming in well... but i'm holding much too much water in his opinion. Will work on that.

*Nark*

----------


## JohnboyF

Nark..Can i ask you something? I was just curious about the Chicken Thigh?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Nark..Can i ask you something? I was just curious about the Chicken Thigh?


Sure.. what about it?

----------


## JohnboyF

Well how come you ate it? All the diets i have read in the past it always chicken breast or turkey. Me personally chicken breast is putting a dent in my wallet + the extra lean ground Beef. I was just curious why you ate the thigh? Isn't the fat content high?

Also just curious what is the your rest like in between sets? oh 1 more. Do u see a diffrence when using the treadmill vs. Bike i have seen your thread its mostly bike or stairmaster. Do u have a prefrence towards them?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Well how come you ate it? All the diets i have read in the past it always chicken breast or turkey. Me personally chicken breast is putting a dent in my wallet + the extra lean ground Beef. I was just curious why you ate the thigh? Isn't the fat content high?


The fat content of the thigh is less than that in ground beef... I'm on a budget right now and not using supplementary fats either so the thigh fit in there nicely... I make sure to strip all visible fat off (which other than the skin isn't much).. and bake or stew it. Chicken breasts are hella expensive here... It's much cheaper to buy the whole chicken... or thigh cuts, and remove visible fats.

So, as a student bodybuilder on a budget, that's what i do.




> Also just curious what is the your rest like in between sets?


I've never counted.. but it isn't long. If i'm working with a partner or two.. my rest between sets if just enough for him/them to complete their reps... Usually i train by myself or with one partner. When alone i rest only long enough for my heart rate to decline a bit...allowing me to 'catch my breath'.

Occasionally when i'm training with a partner...we sometimes incorporate longer rest periods.. cus the pace is simply 'too hot'  :LOL:  Maybe 3-5 minute rest periods at this point.




> oh 1 more. Do u see a diffrence when using the treadmill vs. Bike i have seen your thread its mostly bike or stairmaster. Do u have a prefrence towards them?


The bike gets me in shape faster... the Treadmill is simply easy. I usually alternate between the two cus the bike hurts my ass lol.

Stairmaster is tops for fat-loss in my book. I don't use it as regularly cus i realised that though i get in shape faster with it... i lose more thigh mass.

Hope that helps

Nark

----------


## JohnboyF

*Defintley it helps bro.. The chicken breast and ground beef is getting crazy expensive for me as well about 45 bucks for about 1.5 weeks plus other groceries.. Going to look in to your theory.*

* I'm doing about 6 reps heavy as possible with 30 seconds thats hella hard.*




I was just wondering b/c right now i try to do the treamill but the shin splits are gettin really bad. So i was curious if i could use the bike and still get the same results. Burned Calories wise the treadmill is better . I mean shows you burned more in 45 min Session. I do 65 rpm at like 12 resitance ...Thanks again

----------


## *Narkissos*

> *Defintley it helps bro.. The chicken breast and ground beef is getting crazy expensive for me as well about 45 bucks for about 1.5 weeks plus other groceries.. Going to look in to your theory.*


Cool bro.




> I was just wondering b/c right now i try to do the treamill but the shin splits are gettin really bad. So i was curious if i could use the bike and still get the same results. Burned Calories wise the treadmill is better . I mean shows you burned more in 45 min Session. I do 65 rpm at like 12 resitance ...Thanks again


No prob man  :Thumps Up:  

------------------------------
*Monday 3rd July 2006

Shoulders; Abs; Cardio*

_General warm-up: Chins: bodyweight: 3 sets: 10 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps_

Dumbbell Shoulder press:

_warm-up: 35 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
warm-up: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 7 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

Barbell Seated Behind-the-neck press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps

Barbell Upright Row:

_Inside shoulder-width grip..._

3 sets: 95 lbs: 10 reps each set

_slow and controlled reps..._

Incline sit-ups:

4 sets: 15 reps each set

Barbell Row:

_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 6 reps

_No belt.. no straps..._

*Cardio:*

_pwo:_ _stationary bike:_ 45 minutes + 20-minute walk home.

_Good session..._

*Nark*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 4th July 2006

Legs; cardio

*Leg-extensions:

_Deliberate pause at top... controlled negative..._

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 10 reps

Barbell Front Squats:

_ASS-TO-GROUND! No belt..._

_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps
*Set 3: 315 lbs: 3 reps* (w/ spots)--> HARD! 275 would've been 'smarter'/smoother
Set 4: 225 lbs: 6 reps

Laying Leg-curls:

_warm-up: 2 sets: 90 lbs: 8 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 6 reps (3 unassisted; 3 spots)
Set 3: 135 lbs: 8 reps (7 unassisted; 1 spot)

Seated Angeld Calf-raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 360 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 540 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 540 lbs: 8 reps

*Cardio:*

_pwo:_ stationary bike: 45 minutes + 20-minute walk home.

_Good session..._

*Nark*

----------


## IBdmfkr

Admire the dedication Nark, truely inspiring to me.. Keep up the log, enjoying it as always and pulling ideas from it.

----------


## *Narkissos*

Thansk for following BD.. and good luck with you-know-what  :Smilie:

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 6th July 2006

Back; Biceps; Abs; Cardio

*_general warm-up: hyperextensions: 1 set: 8 reps_

Deadlifts:

_warm-up: bare bar: 6 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps [_warm-up: no belt no straps_]
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps [_warm-up: no belt no straps_]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 6 reps [_warm-up: no belt no straps_]

Set 4: 495 lbs: 2 reps [_straps; no belt_]
Set 5: 495 lbs: 2 reps [_w/ straps & belt_]

Barbell Rows:

_No straps or belt used..._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 275 lbs: 3 reps; 225 lbs: 3 reps
Set 5: 225 lbs: 9 reps

Chins:

Set 1: weighted: 25 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: weighted: 45 lbs: 6 (negative) reps
Set 3: weighted: 45 lbs: 6 (negative) reps
Set 4: weighted: 25 lbs: 6 (negative) reps

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps each arm
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbell: 7 reps (left); 8 reps (right)
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm

Standing Close-grip Cambered bar curls:

Set 1: 70 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 110 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 110 lbs: 6 reps

Low-incline sit-ups:

4 sets: 15 reps each set

*Cardio:*

_pwo_: stationary bike: 45 minutes + 20-minute walk home.

_Good session..._

*Nark*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 7th July 2006

Chest; Triceps; calves; Abs; Cardio

*Barbell Bench Press:

_warm-up: bare bar: 3 sets: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps [_warm-up_]
Set 2: 135 lbs: 8 reps [_warm-up_]

Set 3: 225 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 275 lbs: 3 (negatives); 225 lbs: 3 (negatives); 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 5: 225 lbs: 7 reps (4 unassisted + 3 spots)

Incline Dumbbell Press:

3 sets: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps each set

Flat Bench Dumbbell Fly:

3 sets: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps each set

One-arm dumbbell French press:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 3: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps

Tricep pressdowns:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 55 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 65 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 75 lbs: 10 reps

Seated Angled Calf-raises:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 270 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 450 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 540 lbs: 5 reps; 360 lbs: 4 reps; 270 lbs: 4 reps; 180 lbs: 4 reps

Hanging Leg raises:

4 sets: 15 reps each set

Cardio:

_pwo_: stationary bike: 45 minutes

_Good session..._

*Nark*

----------


## taiboxa

hey nut when shud i start training abs LOL  :Big Grin: 
and when u going to take a look at my log and tell me all the things im doing wrong!!!!

anyways love the multiple muscle group sessions keep up good work

----------


## *Narkissos*

> hey nut when shud i start training abs LOL


Start training 'em now... 2-4 sessions per week.

One exercise per session: 3-4 sets: 15-20 reps

You're training 4 days currently in your contest prep... I'd suggest hitting abs on each session.. alternating between upper; lower; at each session.

example:

Monday: incline sit-ups
Tuesday: hanging leg-raises

Thursday: Medicine ball crunches
Friday: 'frog' kick-outs




> and when u going to take a look at my log and tell me all the things im doing wrong!!!!


Been there.. done  :Big Grin:  ... I like how consistent you've been thus far.

By the way YGPM!




> anyways love the multiple muscle group sessions keep up good work


Thanks man.. the DNP and diet and cardio is kicking my ass tho  :Frown:

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 10th July 2006

Shoulder; Abs; Cardio

*_General warm-up: Chins: 3 sets: bodyweight: 10 reps; 8 reps 8 reps_

Standing Lateral Raises:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 12 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 50 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 4: 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 4 reps

Seated Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 (negative) reps
Set 4: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

Bent Lateral Raises:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 12 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

Dumbbell Shrugs:

Set 1: 120 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 120 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs dumbbells: 12 reps

Hanging Leg-raises:

4 sets: each to failure (15+ reps each set)

*Cardio:*

_pwo:_ stationary bike: 45 minutes

_Good session..._

*Nark*

----------


## IBdmfkr

4wks to go! How are you feeling/looking? Feel as if you're on track? Keep it up!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> 4wks to go! How are you feeling/looking? Feel as if you're on track? Keep it up!


Man i feel fat... just over 4 weeks to go.. wish me luck!

---------------------------------

*Tuesday 11th July 2006

Legs; Abs; Cardio*

Leg-Extensions:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 270 lbs: 10 reps (6 unassisted; 4 assists)
Set 6: 270 lbs: 4 reps; 180 lbs: 4 reps; 90 lbs: 7 reps [drop-set]

Barbell Front Squat:

_bare bar: 2 sets: 8 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 4 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps [drop-set]
Set 3: 225 lbs: 3 reps; 135 lbs: 5 reps [drop-set]

Laying Leg-curls:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: (4 assisted reps); 90 lbs: 8 reps [drop-set]
Set 4: 125 lbs: 5 reps; 90 lbs: 5 reps; 45 lbs: 10 reps [drop-set]

Seated Angled Calf-raises:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 450 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 360 lbs: 8 reps

Seated Leg-raises:

4 sets: 15 reps each set

*Cardio:*

_pwo_: stationary bike: 45 minutes

_Good session..._

*Nark*

----------


## IBdmfkr

Keep your spirits high and mind on track.. 4wks brother! Let's do it.

----------


## taiboxa

> Start training 'em now... 2-4 sessions per week.
> 
> One exercise per session: 3-4 sets: 15-20 reps
> 
> You're training 4 days currently in your contest prep... I'd suggest hitting abs on each session.. alternating between upper; lower; at each session.
> 
> example:
> 
> Monday: incline sit-ups
> ...


Thanks bub



> Thanks man.. the DNP and diet and cardio is kicking my ass tho


been there done that NOTHING SUX WORSE THAN lots of cardio and DNP.. just rise up and press on and all will be well.

----------


## IBdmfkr

Nark why do you suggest some ppl work abs and others don't during prep.. by their bodytype/look?

----------


## taiboxa

> Nark why do you suggest some ppl work abs and others don't during prep.. by their bodytype/look?


yeah i was woundering same thing, i got gianormous abs from lots of heavy lifting n' stuff so high frequency AB training would be ideal for me?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Nark why do you suggest some ppl work abs and others don't during prep.. by their bodytype/look?


Yea actually...

Tai was describing his look to me prior to that start of his prep... but i'm not sure of his exact look because he hasn't provided pics... That's why my suggestion to him was so general. 2-4 sessions per week.. 1 exercise per session. While spot reduction is not possible.. high repetition training.. high volume and high frequency will give the abdominals a more streamlined (less chucnky look).

I have pics of you so i could see that your obliques threaten your symmetry... your abs are ok.. so no need to train the obliques directly.. and no real need to train the abs directly either.

3 or so weeks out you could incorporate some high repetition upper ab work... No hanging leg raises or other ab exercises that will force the recruitment of the obliques to any great degree..

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 13th July 2006*

*Back; Biceps; Abs; Cardio*

Deadlifts:

_Warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [warm-up: no straps]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [warm-up: no straps]
Set 3: 405 lbs: 10 reps [work-set: w/ straps]

Low-pulley Row:

Set 1: 145 lbs: 13 reps
Set 2: 170 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 170 lbs: 7 reps; 125 lbs: 5 reps

Behind-the-neck Pulldowns:

3 sets: 125 lbs: Set 1: 10 reps; Set 2: 12 reps; Set 3: 12 reps

Chins:

3 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set

Standing Close-grip Barbell curls:

Set 1: 75 lbs: 8 reps [strict]
Set 2: 75 lbs: 8 reps [strict]
Set 3: 115 lbs: 4 reps; 75 lbs: 4 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbell: 5 (negative) reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: 6 reps

Seated Leg-raises:

4 sets: 15 reps each set

*Cardio:*

_pwo_: stationary bike: 45 minutes


_Session comments:Today was a low-energy day...Strength and Endurance were both low. Starting to increase the reps on my exercises this week.. even the compound lifts, in an attempt to condition myself for the shift in training that starts on Monday._ 

*Narkissos*

----------


## IBdmfkr

Thanks YGPM, don't want to clog your thread. Keep it up bro.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Thanks YGPM, don't want to clog your thread. Keep it up bro.


Got it  :Thumps Up:  YGPM yourself  :Smilie: 

---------------------
*Friday 14th July 2006

Chest; Triceps; Calves; Abs; Hamstrings; Cardio

*_Had a brief posing session before the start of training..._

Shoulder-width-grip Barbell Bench press:

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 20 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 6 reps

Incline Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 9 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 65 lb dumbbells: 4 reps

Dumbbell Pullover:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 12 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 3: 70 lb dumbbell: 8 reps

Tricep Pressdowns:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 55 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 75 lbs: 6 reps; 45 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 75 lbs: 6 reps; 45 lbs: 7 reps

[Leg-press station] Calf-raises:

4 sets: 300 lbs: 20 reps each set

Hanging leg-raises:

4 sets: 15 reps each set

Laying Leg-curls:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps + 10 partials
Set 2: 90 lbs: 10 reps + 6 partials
Set 3: 90 lbs: 8 reps + 5 partials
Set 4: 90 lbs: 12 partials

_**Partials were done from the midpoint of the exercise.. to the top (point of full contraction)..._

*Cardio:*

_pwo_: stairmaster: 25 minutes + 20-minute walk home.

_Good session..._

*Nark*

----------


## JohnboyF

Hey Nark, I have been following your thread closley. I was curious I see you doing 1-2 excerisces for abs with 4 sets. Is this very effective? I mean can you get away with this because of all the cardio? Say if your on a lean mass kinda stage could your abs come out with this approach? ( with diet and cardio of course)

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Hey Nark


Hey man.




> I have been following your thread closley.


Thanks




> I was curious I see you doing 1-2 excerisces for abs with 4 sets.


1 exercise actually  :Smilie: 




> Is this very effective?


For me? Yes. I don't train abs directly off-season... They get indirectly stimulated from heavy compound exercises (they contract to stabalise the torso tru-out)... so they grow. I just do one exercise.. low sets, high frequency to get them 'sharp' (pushing out subcutaneous water and such).. In combination with cardio and diet of course




> I mean can you get away with this because of all the cardio? Say if your on a lean mass kinda stage could your abs come out with this approach? ( with diet and cardio of course)


'get away with it?'  :LOL:  You don't need to kill abs to get 'em.

Yea if you're on a lean mass phase you could get your abs to show (providing you've built the muscle) with this approach.

Nark

----------


## JohnboyF

I'm gonna try your approach ed one set... thanks again for the journal and the sound and informative advice.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> I'm gonna try your approach ed one set... thanks again for the journal and the sound and informative advice.


No prob man  :Smilie: 
-----------------

*Saturday 15th July 2006

Cardio:* Treadmill: 1 hour

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 17th July 2006

Shoulders; abs; Cardio

*_General warm-up: Chins: bodyweight: 4 sets: 8 reps each set_

Seated Dumbbell Press:

warm-up: 30 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
warm-up: 60 lb dumbbells: 12 reps

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 (negative) reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps (6 unassisted+ 2 assists)

Seated Dumbbell Lateral Raises:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 5 reps; 25 lb dumbbells: 7 reps [_dropset_]

Bent Lateral Raises:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [_dropset_]
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps

Underhand Grip Barbell Shrugs:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 6 reps [w/ straps]

*Cardio:*

_pwo_: Inclined Treadmill: 45 minutes + 20 minute walk home

_Good session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## chest6

I've noticed the chins as a "general warmup" lately... Do you feel that doing chins would mess with recovery for your back/biceps? Esp 4 sets....?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> I've noticed the chins as a "general warmup" lately... *Do you feel that doing chins would mess with recovery for your back/biceps*? Esp 4 sets....?


Not at all.

That's a discussion for the PMs tho.. hit me up  :Smilie: 

---------------------------------
*Tuesday 18th July 2006

Legs; Abs; 'cardio'

*Squats:

_2 sets: bare bar: 20 reps each set: warm-up[_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 4 reps; 225 lbs: 6 reps

Laying Leg-curls:

_warm-up: 45 lbs: 20 reps_

3 sets: 90 lbs: 12 reps

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 360 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 360 lbs: 8 reps

Hanging leg-raises:

1 set: 12 reps

Incline sit-ups:

3 sets: 15 reps each set

*'Cardio':*

_pwo_: 25 minute walk home

_Really poor session energy-wise.. No pump to speak of._

*Narkissos*

----------


## taiboxa

> [B]Monday 17th July 2006
> 
> Shoulders; abs; Cardio
> *Cardio:*
> 
> _pwo_: Inclined Treadmill: 45 minutes + 20 minute walk home
> 
> _Good session..._
> 
> *Narkissos*


does an hour of pwo cardio after lifting not induce greater muscle loss due to cortisol build up?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> does an hour of pwo cardio after lifting not induce greater muscle loss due to cortisol build up?


who knows?
maybe i should get some bloodwork run after i do it daily  :Smilie: 

Honestly it's never been a prob for me.. I think the cortisol build-up theory is over-rated. If an extended session negated muscle growth to a significant degree, there'd be no big strong-men. Dudes doing strongman training train at maximal poundage and intensity for 3 hours and shit like that.. right?

-------------------------------------------
*Thursday July 20th 2006

Back; biceps; Abs

*_notes: rode my bike to and from the gym today._

Deadlifts:

_warm-up: bare bar: 3 sets: 15 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps [_raw: no belt no straps_]
Set 2: 315 lbs: 12 reps [_raw: no belt no straps_]
Set 3: 405 lbs: 4 reps [_raw: no belt no straps_]

Barbell Row:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps [_raw: no belt no straps_]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 5 reps; 135 lbs: 7 reps [_raw: no belt no straps_]
Set 3: 225 lbs: 4 reps; 135 lbs: 6 reps [_raw: no belt no straps_]

V-bar [neutral grip] Lat-machine pulldown:

Set 1: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 4 reps; 145 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 200 lbs: 5 reps; 145 lbs: 5 reps; 125 lbs: 5 reps

Chins superset with Behind-the-neck [email protected] lbs:

Set 1: Chins: 6 reps/ pulldowns: 8 reps
Set 2: Chins: 5 reps/ pulldowns: 6 reps
Set 3: Chins: 6 reps/ pulldowns: 6 reps

Standing Close-grip Barbell Curls:

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 105 lbs: 8 reps; 65 lbs: 4 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 4 reps; 85 lbs: 4 reps; 65 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 6 reps; 65 lbs: 4 reps

[preacher bench] Hammer curls:

3 sets: 25 lb dumbbells: set 1: 7 reps; set 2: 6 reps; set 3: 6 reps

Low-incline sit-ups:

4 sets: 15 reps each set

_Good session overall... Didn't do any cardio today however. Had a freak accident in the gym which forced me to retire for the evening._

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 21st July 2006

Chest; Triceps; Abs

*_notes: rode my bike to and from the gym today._


Incline Barbell Press:

_I used a shoulder-width grip here.. Lowering the bar to my clavicle on each rep._

_warm-up: 3 sets: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 4 assisted reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps [_drop-set_]
Set 4: 225 lbs: 5 assisted reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps [_drop-set_]

Incline Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_2 unassisted; 4 assisted_]
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps

Dumbbell Pullover:

3 sets: 60 lb dumbbell: 12 reps each set

Parallel Bar dip:

4 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set

Tricep Pressdowns:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 45 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 85 lbs: 5 reps; 65 lbs: 5 reps; 45 lbs: 5 reps [_drop-set_]

High-Incline Sit-up:

4 sets: 20 reps each set

_Great session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 24th July 2006

Shoulders; Abs; Cardio*

_notes: Rode my bike to and from the gym today..._

_General warm-up: Chins: 3 sets: bodyweight: Set 1: 10 reps; Set 2: 10 reps; Set 3: 8 reps_

Seated Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 20 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 16 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 4: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps (_3 plus 3 assists._)
Set 5: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 negatives; 60 lb dumbbells: 4 negs; 40 lb dumbbells: 3 reps (_failed_)
Set 6: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps

Standing Dumbbell Lateral Raise:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbbells: 5 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 5 reps; 30 lb dumbbells: 5 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps; 30 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 4: 30 lb dumbbells: 12 reps

Bent Lateral Raises:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

Behind-the-neck Shrugs:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 7 reps
Set 5: 185 lbs: 6 reps

Hanging Leg-raises:

4 sets: 12 reps each set

Hang Cleans:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 1 rep
Set 3: 185 lbs: 1 rep
Set 4: 135 lbs: 6 reps

*Cardio*: _pwo_: Inclined Treadmill: 45 minutes

_Good session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 25th July 2006

Legs; abs; cardio

*_notes: Rode my bike to and from the gym today... Upon reaching the gym i rode the stationary bike for a couple minutes to warm up my hips and knees.. Did some hamstring stretches after this and then got straight into the meat of the matter_

Squats:

_warm-up: bare bar: 3 sets: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 315 lbs: 5 reps

Leg-press:

Set 1: 300 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 390 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 480 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 660 lbs: 8 reps

Laying Leg-curls:

4 sets: 90 lbs: 12 reps each set

Seated angled calf-raise:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 270 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 450 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 540 lbs: 4 reps; 450 lbs: 4 reps; 360 lbs: 4 reps; 270 lbs: 4 reps; 180 lbs: 4 reps; 90 lbs: 6 reps.... *WICKED drop set!*

Incline Sit-up... superset with Hyper-extentions:

4 sets: 15 reps (sit-up) / 10 reps (extensions)

*Cardio:* _pwo_: Stationary Bike: 45 minutes

_Good session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## JohnboyF

Nark, When do you practise your posing and for how long?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Nark, When do you practise your posing and for how long?


Trithfully i haven't started  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Usually it's for 30-45 minutes daily... increasing to twice daily

----------


## JohnboyF

ahh its okay. I'm sure you will kick ass. 30-45 min damn that's long. Never realzied it takes soo much time.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> ahh its okay. I'm sure you will kick ass. 30-45 min damn that's long. Never realzied it takes soo much time.


Yea man  :Smilie: 
-----------------------

By the way guys

New pics are UP!

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=253942

----------


## JohnboyF

just check amazing upper body esp arms and abs.. left u some feedback aswell...

----------


## *Narkissos*

> just check amazing upper body esp arms and abs.. left u some feedback aswell...


Appreciated man!



Nark

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 27th July 2006

Back; Biceps; Abs; Cardio

Note:*_ Rode my Bike to and from the gym this evening. Had no carbs in any of the meals prior to training._

_General Warm-up: Seated Laterals: 2 ses: 20 lb dumbbells 15 reps ea._

Deadlifts:

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps ea_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [no belt no straps]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [no belt no straps]
Set 3: 405 lbs: 7 reps [straps + belt]
Set 4: 495 lbs: failed attempt

V-bar Pulldown:

Set 1: 125 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 200 lbs: 5 reps; 145 lbs: 5 reps

Underhand-grip Chins:

2 sets: bodyweight: Set 1: 7 reps; Set 2: 5 reps

V-Bar Chins:

2 sets: bodyweight: 7 reps each set

Chins-to-Front:

2 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set

One-arm Dumbbell Row:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 120 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 3: 120 lb dumbbell: 6 reps

Seated Alternate Dumbbell Curl:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [_drop-set_]
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 5 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [_drop-set_]
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [_drop-set_]

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbbell: 3 negative reps; 25 lb dumbbell: 3 reps
Set 3: 50 lb dumbbell: 3 negative reps; 25 lb dumbbell: 3 reps

Hanging Leg-raises:

4 sets: 15 reps each set

Behind-the-Neck Shrugs:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 15 reps

*Cardio:* _pwo_: Inclined Treadmill: 45 minutes

_Awesome session!_

*Narkissos*

----------


## chest6

Awesome session carb depleted..ahh. Man I wish I could get 60lb dumbbells seated..I could do maybe like..25s..point and laugh  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Awesome session carb depleted..ahh. Man I wish I could get 60lb dumbbells seated..I could do maybe like..25s..point and laugh


 :Smilie: 

------------------
*Friday 28th July 2006

Chest; Tris; Abs

*_Session notes: Rode my bike to and from the gym today. Today was another low carb day. No carbs consumed prior to training.. Training was at 4:45 pm. Energy was on the low side._

Barbell Bench Press: _Shoulder-width Grip_

_Bare bar: 3 sets: Warm-up_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_lowered bar to neck_]
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps [_lowered bar to mid pec_]
Set 3: 225 lbs: 2 reps; 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 2 reps; 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 5: 185 lbs: 5 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps

Incline Dumbbell Press:

4 sets: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps each set

Dumbbell Pullover:

Set 1: 65 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 3: 120 lb dumbbell: 1 rep; 80 lb dumbbell: 7 reps

Barbell French Press:

4 sets: 40 lbs: 6 reps each set

Overhead Rope extensions:

Set 1: 30 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 35 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 45 lbs: 8 reps

Parallel Bar dips:

2 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set

Incline sit-ups:

4 sets: 15 reps each set

_Side note: Did no cardio today.. Didn't have the energy._

_Piss poor session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## mark_newcastle

> Yea man 
> -----------------------
> 
> By the way guys
> 
> New pics are UP!
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=253942



looking good man, best of luck with the show.

cant wait to see the pics.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 31st July 2006

Shoulders; Back; Biceps; Abs; Cardio; Posing Practise

*_General warm-up: Seated Lateral, rear, and front raises.. and one rotator cuff exercise_

Seated Dumbbell Press:

_warm-up: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
warm-up: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
warm-up: 60 lb dumbbells: 9 reps_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps (3 reps + 3 assists)
Set 2: 90 lb dumbbells: 4 assists; 60 lb dumbbells: 4 assists

Seated Lateral Raises:

4 sets: 25 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

Behind-the-Neck Shrugs:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [_w/straps_]
Set 4: 315 lbs: 5 reps; 225 lbs: 5 reps; 135 lbs: 5 reps [_w/straps_]

Hanging Leg-raises superset with Decline Sit-ups:

3 sets: 15 reps raises + 10 reps sit-ups each set

Chins-to-front:

_Grip: palms down.. shoulder-width_

3 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set

_Grip: palms facing... inside shoulder-width grip_

3 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set

Underhand Grip Pulldowns:

_Grip: false thumb_

3 sets: 125 lbs: 6 reps each set [_pulling to upper chest/neck area_]

Alternating Incline Dumbbell Curl:

_warm-up: 2 sets: 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 5 reps; 20 lb dumbbells: 5 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 30 lb dumbbells: 3 reps; 20 lb dumbbells: 3 reps

*Cardio:* _pwo_: Stationary Bike: 45 minutes

*Posing*: _pwo_: 15 minutes

_Good session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## 24labor

Looking good Nark you usually warm-up with stationary bke right? I like to do the same I like air-dynes where you pedal and pump your arms good full body warm-up. I like to end with the same for a cooldown to get some of that lactic acid out of there.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Looking good Nark you usually warm-up with stationary bke right? I like to do the same I like air-dynes where you pedal and pump your arms good full body warm-up. I like to end with the same for a cooldown to get some of that lactic acid out of there.


Cool beans man  :Thumps Up:  

Normally i ride to the gym.. that's my 'warm-up'

Today i didn't utilise a core warm-up... I left the bike at home.. caught the bus to the gym.. and hopped straight into the session upon arrival  :Smilie:

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 1st August 2006

Legs; Abs; Posing; Cardio

7 a.m.

*_comments: I set my alarm for 5:30... but it didn't go off. I woke at 6:40.. and was due at the gym at 7.. so i just had 2 pieces of fruits and a couple aminos and i was off_

_General warm-up: 1 set leg presses_

Barbell Squats:

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set_

_warm-up: 135 lbs: 15 reps [ass-to-ground]
warm-up: 135 lbs: 15 reps [ass-to-ground]_

Set 1: 315 lbs: 5 reps; 225 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 5 reps; 225 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 405 lbs: 3 assists: 225 lbs: 5 reps

Hack-squats:

Set 1: 120 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 210 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 120 lbs: 8 reps

Laying Leg-curls:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 6 reps; 90 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 15 reps **
Set 4: 90 lbs: 15 reps **


_**on these sets.. every rep after 10 was a struggle_

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 520 lbs: 6 reps; 450 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 450 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 360 lbs: 12 reps [_10 reps.. 10-second pause... 2 reps_]

Roman Chair sit-ups:

4 sets: 15 reps each set

*Posing:* _pwo_: 25 minutes

*Cardio:* _pwo_: Incline Treadmill: 45 minutes

_Awesome session!_

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 3rd August 2006

Back; Biceps; Abs

*_comments: Injured my hamstring/adductor this morning.. All i did was kneel into a lunge position and BANG.. i couldn't walk. I rode my bike to and from this gym this evening.. but really didn't want to risk pwo cardio.. my general warm-up this evening was a lot longer as well.. because my groin area required it

Note: Trying a new supplement pre-w/o: "Amplify"

Additional notes: No carbs ('cept vegetables) were consumed in any of the meals prior to training. This session was started at 3:30 pm._

_General warm-up:

Stationary bike: 5 minutes

Seated dumbbell lateral raises: Shoulders rotated to the rear... i.e. 'pinned back'

3 sets: 15 lb dumbbells: 15-20 reps each set

Adductor Machine: 2 sets: 20 reps each

Hyper-extensions: bodyweight: 2 sets: 10 reps each_

Stiff-leg deadlifts: _lowering to floor on 'warm-ups'.. and to 1/4"-1" above floor on working sets..._

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 15 reps each set_
_warm-up: 2 sets: 135 lbs: 10 reps each set**_

_**Each set was characterised by pronounced groin pain.. no longer localised to just the adductor region._

Set 1: 225 lbs: 10 reps [overhand grip: no straps; no belt]
Set 2: 315 lbs: 10 reps [overhand grip: w/ straps; no belt]
Set 3: 405 lbs: 4 reps [staggered grip: w/ straps; no belt]

Underhand grip Barbell Rows:

_warm-up: 135 lbs: 15 reps_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 1 rep; 225 lbs: 4 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps

[V-bar] Low-pulley Row:

_warm-up: 145 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 200 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps; 170 lbs: 4 reps

Lat-machine pulldowns: _Shoulder-width grip.. pulling to neck..._

_warm-up: 125 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 145 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 8 assisted reps (negs); 125 lbs: 6 reps (some w/ assists)

Neutral grip [palms facing] Chins: _approx. 2" inside shoulder width_

3 sets: bodyweight: 8 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps (_some reps w/ assists_)

Close-grip Standing Barbell Curl:

_No prior warm-up..._

Set 1: 80 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 8 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher curls:

3 sets: 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm each set

Hanging leg-raises:

5 sets: 15 reps each set

Standing Broomstick twists:

1 set: 50 reps in each direction

Decline sit-up: _very steep angle..._

3 sets: 15 reps each set_**_

_**There was a deliberate pause and hold at the top of each rep..._

_AWESOME SESSION!_

*Narkissos*

----------


## chest6

Very impressive. So on the sldl...rounded back on those correct? 405 is impressive weight. I've always been scared to go above 275.. :Frown:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Very impressive. So on the sldl...*rounded back on those correct*? 405 is impressive weight. I've always been scared to go above 275..


No.. i never round my back... I have very flexible hamstrings (i consciously worked on improving hamstring flexibility to avoid injury).. so my back is flat tru-out.. even when i take the ROM past that of where i see the 'normal' trainee stopping.

-------------------------
*Friday 4th August 2006

Chest; Triceps; Abs; Cardio

*_Notes: Took 2 servings of amplify 2 pre-workout. Rode my bike to and from the gym this evening._

_General warm-up:

(Light) Seated lateral raises: shoulders pinned back
2 sets: 15 lb dumbbells: 15 reps each set

Dumbbell fly/press: done laying on floor
1 set: 20 lb dumbbells: 30 reps (20 reps fly; 10 reps; press)

Stretching... was done at the end of the general warm-up.. and between sets..._

*Workout:*

Barbell Bench press: _Shoulder-width grip..._

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 20 reps each set
warm-up: 135 lbs: 6 reps
warm-up: 135 lbs: 6 reps_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 6 reps (2 + 4 assists)

Flat dumbbell Press:

_warm-up: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_

Set 1: 110 lb dumbbells: 4 assisted reps

Incline Dumbbell Press:

_warm-up: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_

Set 1: 110 lb dumbbells: 4 assisted reps

Incline Fly:

_warm-up: 30 lb dumbbells: 15 reps.. continuous tension_

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps (6 reps + 4 spots)_**_

_**Posed for a couple minutes.. Without posing a lot of vascularity was noted tru-out the torso... Biceps were swollen tho not directly trained... I attribute this to the 'amplify 2'.As no carbs had been consumed prior to this workout.. which was done in the evening._

Cross-Bench Pullover:

3 sets: 60 lb dumbbell: 15 reps each set

*Triceps:*

Dumbbell French Press:

_warm-up: 50 lb dumbbell: 8 reps_

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbell: 5 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbell: 7 reps w/ assists

Tricep Pressdowns:

_We decided since we were already quite warm.. to start with partner-assisted negative work.. and end with a rep out set._

Set 1: 105 lbs: 6 assisted reps
Set 2: 105 lbs: 6 assisted reps
Set 3: 65 lbs: 12 reps [_rep-out set_]

*Abs:*

Roman Chair sit-ups:

3 sets: 15 reps each set

*Additional tricep work:*

Parallel Bar dip:

_warm-up: bodyweight: 6 reps_

Set 1: weighted: 25 lbs: 6 reps

*Cardio:* _pwo_: Stationary bike: 45 minutes

_Great session!_

*Narkissos*

----------


## chest6

Oh I got ya. Thats what I thought..Mine are also extremely flexible..I can almost touch my nose to my knees when I bend down with my feet together.

With back straight I almost feel like I'm getting it in my back more so than in my hamstrings and I can never get a good hamstring stretch that way..

----------


## *Narkissos*

lol.. nice custom title there Chest  :LOL: 
-----------------------------------
*Monday 7th August 2006

Shoulders; Back; Biceps; Abs

*_Comments: Rode my bike to and from the gym today. Still testing the new supplement "Amplify 02".._ 

_General warm-up: Seated Dumbbell Lateral Raises: 3 sets: 15 lb dumbbells: 20 reps each set [shoulders pinned back: continous rep tempo.. continuous tension]_

Seated Dumbbells press:

3 sets: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each set**

_**Experienced elbow pain on the first set... so after the first set i did 
Rope Pressdowns: 3 sets: 20 lbs: 10 reps each set .. to warm-up the elbow area properly.. Then i wen tback to dumbbell presses.. No further pain_

Seated Behind-the-Neck Press:

_Starting with bar on bench in front of me.. Then cleaned to the over-head position..._

3 sets: 75 lbs: set 1: 12 reps; set 2: 10 reps; set 3: 8 reps

Seated E-Z curl Bar Shrugs:

_The bar was held under the thigh. The E-Z curl bar was chosen because it allowed this position (with a full range of motion) to be possible..._

_warm-up: bare bar: 12 reps
warm-up: 70 lbs: 20 reps
warm-up: 125 lbs: 15 reps_

Set 1: 175 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 12 reps

Chins: _Shoulder-width grip_

4 sets: bodyweight: set 1: 8 reps; set 2: 6 reps; set 3: 6 reps; set 4: 6 reps

Corner [improvised t-bar] Rows: _Standard olympic bar.. plus v-bar handle._

_warm-up: 70 lbs: 12 reps_

Set 1: 105 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 140 lbs: 8 reps

_There was a full arching of the spine and hard contraction of the back complex on each rep_

Underhand grip pulldown: _pulling to neck..._

Set 1: 105 lbs:12 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 145 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 145 lbs: 8 reps

Hanging leg-raises:

4 sets: 15 reps each set

Incline Alternate Dumbbell curl:

3 sets: 30 lb dumbbells: set 1: 10 reps; set 2: 8 reps; set 3: 6 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher curl:

3 sets: 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm each set

_Good session.._

*Narkissos*

----------


## Triple X

Damn man, how long did that workout take? I wouldn't have the stamina to do it. I have trouble hiting three muscles even on the HIT program.
By the way....I love the barbell rows in the corner with the v-bar handle, they kick my ass every time.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Damn man, how long did that workout take? I wouldn't have the stamina to do it. I have trouble hiting three muscles even on the HIT program.
> By the way....I love the barbell rows in the corner with the v-bar handle, they kick my ass every time.


Man.. that session probably took an hour and half.. Only cus i took longer rest periods between... By rights it should've only lasted an hour.

Before when i trained higher volume ( 3 major bodyparts per session.. 3-4 exercises per bodypart.. high reps w/ drop sets) my sessions would last 1 hour and 30 minutes like this.. but the intensity was higher because rest periods were shorter.. More work was literally forced into less time.

Can't handle that mentally right now tho  :Frown:  

Ditto on the corner rows.. They're bad-ass!

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 8th August 2006

Legs; Abs; Cardio

*_notes: Rode my bike to and from the gym today. Today was a relatively high carb day... Additionally, 2 servings of Amplify 02 were consumed prior to training._

_General-warm-up: Chosen due to last week's adductor strain..._

Adductor Machine:

Set 1: 50 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 70 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 4: 110 lbs: 20 reps

*-------------------------------------*

Leg-press:

_warm-up: 120 lbs: 15 reps
warm-up: 300 lbs: 15 reps_

Set 1: 480 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 660 lbs: 8 reps

Barbell Squat:

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 4 reps; 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 10 reps

Leg-extensions: _Characterised by a 2-count hold at the top of each rep..._

2 sets: 135 lbs: 15 reps each set

Laying leg-curl: _Characterised by a 2-count hold at the top of each rep..._

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 10 reps (_5 unassisted + 5 spots_)
Set 4: 135 lbs: 5 reps; 90 lbs: 6 reps; 45 lbs: 12 reps

Seated Angled Calf-raises:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 270 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 450 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 360 lbs: 8 reps
Set 6: 270 lbs: 10 reps

Hanging Leg-raises:

4 sets: 15 reps each set

*Cardio:* _pwo_: Stationary Bike: 1 hour

_Seriously good session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## chest6

Bike for one hour? I can never stay on the bike for more than 20-30 mins..most uncomfortable thing ever..Mine is more straight up than spread out like others I have seen

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Bike for one hour? I can never stay on the bike for more than 20-30 mins..most uncomfortable thing ever..Mine is more straight up than spread out like others I have seen


Mine's upright also..

At my current bodyweight, remember i've taken off 30 lbs so far, i can tolerate sitting for longer periods. Before, the bike would really hurt my ass  :LOL:  

Now it's bearable somewhat.

----------


## chest6

Maybe next time I cut it will get better..but Im still a fat 235  :Frown:

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 9th August 2006

Cardio; Posing

9 p.m.

Cardio:* _stationary bike:_ 30 minutes
*Posing:* _Mandatory poses_: 20 minutes
*Cardio:* _stationary bike_: 30 minutes; _Inclined Treadmill_: 30 minutes

_Finished approximately 11 pm._

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 10th August 2006*

*Back; Biceps; Abs*

_Comments: Rode bike too and from gym today. Did no cardio pwo today due to caffeine overdose. Incorporated a fat-burner while the 'amplify 02' was still active.. Needless to say i suffered from shaking, nausea, and fatigue (over-stimulation induced) for the rest of the session. Was supposed to come back to the gym to do cardio and pose.. but that never materialised._

Behind-the-Neck Shrugs:

_warm-up: bare bar: 3 sets: 12 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [raw]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [raw]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 6 reps [w/ straps]

Romanian Deadlifts:

_warm-up: 3 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [raw]
Set 2: 315 lbs: 6 reps [raw]
Set 3: 405 lbs: 6 reps [w/ belt & straps]

Underhand grip Lat-pulldowns:

_warm-up: 145 lbs: 12 reps_
_warm-up: 145 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 200 lbs: 8 reps w/ moderate assists
Set 2: 200 lbs: 8 reps w/ moderate assists

[improvised v-bar] "Corner Rows":

_warm-up: 70 lbs: 12 reps_

Set 1: 175 lbs: 5 reps; 140 lbs:3 reps; 105 lbs: 3 reps
Set 2: 175 lbs: 6 reps; 105 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 210 lbs: 1 rep; 175 lbs: 4 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps


Chins: _Shoulder-width grip... bodyweight-only resistance_

4 sets: 6 reps each set

Standing Barbell Curl:

_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps_

Set 1: 95 lbs: 8 reps [relatively strict]
Set 2: 95 lbs: 8 reps [relatively strict]
Set 3: 135 lbs: 5 reps [got the weight up 'however i could' lol]

Roman Chair Sit-ups:

3 sets: 15 reps each set

_Had to cut this session short due to nausea...Was weaker overall.. but 'ok' session all the same_

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 11th August... Exactly 8 days out from Nationals

Chest; Triceps; Abs; Cardio

*_Comments: Still suffering the after effects of yesterday's caffeine fiasco. Felt weak all day. Increased my carb intake.. taking in some fruit pre-training... no effect. Still felt like shit. Tried separating the two supps ingestion by taking the fat-burner in the a.m. and the amplify prior to the pm training session. Felt like shit. 

Rode my bike to and from the gym today as well._

Close-grip Bench Press:

warm-up: bare bar: 20 reps
warm-up: 135 lbs: 10 reps
warm-up: 135 lbs: 10 reps

Set 1: 185 lbs: 3 reps; 135 lbs: 6 reps

Flat dumbbell Bench press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 5 reps

Flat dumbbell fly:

3 sets: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps each set

Incline Dumbbell bench:

3 sets: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps each set (w/ assists on some reps)

Dumbbell Pullover:

3 sets: 80 lb dumbbell: 10 reps each set (kept tension constant on pectorals)

Parallel Bar dip:

3 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set

One-arm Dumbbell French press:

3 sets: 20 lb dumbbells: 6 reps each arm each set

Triangle-bar Tricep pressdown:

_warm-up: 55 lbs: 15 reps_

Set 1: 75 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 105 lbs: 6 reps [w/ assists] 55 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 75 lbs: 6 reps [failure]

Very Steep Decline (possibly 80&#186 :Wink:  Sit-up:

4 sets: 20 reps each set (_kept tension constant on abs tru-out.. tempo was constant as well_)

*Lower body and abdominal stretching:* 5-10 minutes 

****Consumed 2 servings of 'amplify 2' here... to make cardio more bearable****

*Cardio*: _pwo_: Stationary bike: 45 minutes

_Other than the nausea.. the depressing convo that the Bodybuilding Judge who was present initiated.. and the general lack of energy.. it was a good session_

*Narkissos*

----------


## chest6

135 for 5 on barbell curls..I think that would be a half power clean if I did that...

----------


## *Narkissos*

> 135 for 5 on barbell curls..I think that would be a half power clean if I did that...


  :Smilie:  ...

It wasn't a bad lift.. Considering i'm a couple days out from a contest and all.

I have gotten up 175 x 1 before however... and done dumbbell curls with the 80s... so it's quite a step backward  :Frown:  

Thanks for following man  :Smilie: 

Nark

----------


## novastepp

my prayers are out to you Nark, i've seen th pics and followed daily. i love reading your work in progress. time to show it off. nothing can stop you. and if you need an "old-school" cheering up remember...

www.narkissos.youaremighty.com

 :Thumps Up:  kick ass bro!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> my prayers are out to you Nark, i've seen th pics and followed daily. i love reading your work in progress. time to show it off. nothing can stop you. and if you need an "old-school" cheering up remember...
> 
> www.narkissos.youaremighty.com
> 
>  kick ass bro!


thanks buddy  :Smilie: 

-------------------------
*Saturday 12th August 2006:* _7 days out from Contest..._

*Legs; Abs; Cardio*

_comments: Got but 3 hours sleep for the whole 'night'. Caffeine overdosing, combined with the usual precontest insomnia, kept me up til 6 a.m. Was due at the gym at 9:30 a.m.

Rode my bike to and from the gym today... consumed 2 servings of 'amplify 02' prior to training with a small meal: 1 cup rice; 1 cup sweet potato; 6 amino acid 1900s (10 gr protein)._

Leg-press:

_warm-up: 300 lbs: 20 reps
warm-up: 390 lbs: 15 reps_

Set 1: 660 lbs: 6 reps

Leg-Extensions:

_warm-up: 90 lbs: 10 reps
warm-up: 180 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 270 lbs: 10 reps (_6 reps + 4 spots_)

Barbell Front Squat:

2 sets: 135 lbs: 8 reps: _ass-to-ground: w/ pause at the bottom of each rep_

Dumbbell Walking Lunges:

_warm-up: 30 lb dumbbells: one trip.. length of gym**_

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: one trip

_**one trip constituted 6 long strides on each leg_

Laying Leg-curls:

_warm-up: 45 lbs: 20 reps
warm-up: 90 lbs: 15 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 7 reps; 90 lbs: 8 reps (_this was a HARD set!!!_)

Hyper-extensions:

_warm-up: bodyweight: 10 reps
warm-up: 45-lb plate held to torso: 10 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs (_three 45-lb plates held close to torso_): 10 reps

Standing Uni-lateral Leg-curls:

3 sets: 25 lbs: 10 reps each leg..each set

[Leg-press] Calf-press:

Set 1: 300 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 480 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 660 lbs: 8 reps

Standing [Smith Machine] calf-raises:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 8 reps

Hanging Leg-raises:

3 sets: 15 reps each set

*Lower-body/Midsection stretching:* 10 minutes

*Cardio*: _pwo_: Stationary bike: 30 minutes

_Awesome session!_

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 14th August 2006..*_ 5 days out from contest_

*Shoulders; Abs; Cardio*

_comments: Weighed in at 174 lbs today.. below my projected class weight... and exactly 38 lbs lighter than when i started cutting. Not feeling too bad considering... a little fat.. and lot flat.. but still 10 lbs heavier than i was at this point last year. Will maintain my current carb intake til Thursday.. which is the day of the weigh-in. Then i will start my carb-up in the latter part of thursday evening.. continuing tru Friday.

Consumed 2 servings of amplify 02 prior to training._

Seated Lateral Raises: _Shoulders pinned backwards_

_warm-up: 15 lb dumbbells: 3 sets: 15 reps each set_**

*worksets:* 3 sets: 25 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each set**

_**Each set was chractereised by continuous tension on each rep._

Laying Dumbbell Lateral Raises:

_These, i've never done prior: were done laying facedown on a flat bench._

_warm-up: 2 sets: 25 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each set_

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

Behind-the-neck Chins:

3 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set

workset: bodyweight + 45 lb plate: 6 assisted reps

rep-out set: bodyweight--> failure: 7 reps

Seated Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 20 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 assited reps
Set 4: 100 lb dumbbells: 3 assisted reps; 50 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [_drop-set_]

Dumbbell Upright Rows:

_First time doing these..just added 'em for variation_

4 sets: 25 lb dumbbells: 15 reps; 12 reps; 12 reps; 12 reps

Behind-the-Neck Shrugs:

_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 7 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 15 reps

Decline sit-up (appr 45&#186; decline) superset w/ Steep Incline Leg-raises (appr. 80&#186; incline):

4 sets: 20 sit-ups; w/ 10 leg-raises each set

*Cardio*: _pwo_: Incline Treadmill: 45 minutes

_Good session.._

*Narkissos*

----------


## spound

Good to hear that things seem to be going well nark. Its always nice to look back and know you put on muscle over the year...10lbs is a nice gain..once you carb up it will be more.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 15th August 2006*

*Back; Calves; Abs; Cardio*


_comments: Decided not to touch my macros.. neither increasing or decreasing. 4 days out from contest.. and Feeling small.. and fat and flat if that's possible._ 

Deadlifts:

_bare bar: 10 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps [raw: no belt no straps]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps [raw: no belt no straps]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 6 reps [raw: no belt no straps]
Set 4: 405 lbs: 6 reps [no belt; with straps]

Chins to front:

4 sets: bodyweight: 8 reps; 8 reps; 6 reps; 6 reps

[v-handle] Corner Rows:

_warm-up: 70 lbs: 12 reps_

Set 1: 105 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 8 reps

Under-hand grip Lat pulldown:

3 sets: 145 lbs: 10 reps; 8 reps; 8 reps

1 set: 200 lbs: 8 assisted reps

Lat Pulldown.. to front:

1 set: 145 lbs: 8 reps; 105 lbs: 6 reps; 75 lbs: 6 reps

Hyper-extensions:

_warm-up: bodyweight: 10 reps_

workset: 90 lbs: 10 reps; bodyweight: 5 reps (failure)

Seated Angled Calf-raises:

_warm-up: 90 lbs: 10 reps_
_warm-up: 180 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 480 lbs: 8 reps

Leg-press Calf-Raises:

Set 1: 390 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 570 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 570 lbs: 8 reps

Adductor Machine:

Set 1: 50 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 10 reps

*Cardio:* _pwo_: Treadmill: 45 minutes

_Good session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Good to hear that things seem to be going well nark. Its always nice to look back and know you put on muscle over the year...10lbs is a nice gain..once you carb up it will be more.


Thanks for the good words buddy  :Thumps Up:

----------


## chest6

Almost there bud..keep your eye on the prize  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## spound

> Thanks for the good words buddy


No problem bro, I have been following along the whole way..just been a little quiet. BTW< your are 4 days out.....YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO FEEL FLAT!!! You know this. I think you will be pleased once you peak. Stay focused

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 16th August 2006: 3 days out from contest

Chest; Arms; Abs; 

*_Comments: shitty day overall. Missed two meals.. couldn't avoid it. Was on the road the whole day.. Missed the 4pm slot at the gym.. Had to train at 9 pm

Hit my "amplify 02" 1/2 hour before_

Close-Grip Bench press:

_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps_

_warm-up: 3 sets: 135 lbs: 10 reps each set [partials: from chest to mid-point]_

Set 1: 185 lbs: 3 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 3 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps

Bench Press to throat:

_bare bar: 2 sets: 12 reps each set: warm-up_

3 sets: 135 lbs: 8 reps each set

Decline press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps

-----------------------------------
_My pressing exercises (and flys) from this point on were done with my shoulders and head supported on the bench.. but my lower body hanging off the bench (lower than the bench).. and my feet on the floor..._

Incline Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 4 reps

Flat Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 3 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

Flat dumbbell Fly:

2 sets: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps each set

Dumbbell pullover:

3 sets: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps each set

-----------------------------------
*Biceps/Triceps*

Incline Dumbbell Curl:

3 sets: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps each set

Parallel Bar dip:

3 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher curl:

3 sets: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm each set

Close-grip tricep press downs: _thumbs touching..._

2 sets: 55 lbs: 15 reps each set

Rope Curls: _palms facing up..._

2 sets: 35 lbs: 20 reps each set

One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

*Abs:*

Decline sit-up:

3 sets: 15 reps each set

Decline Oblique Crunch:

_Left-side:_ 2 sets: 15 reps each set
_Right-side:_ 2 sets: 15 reps each set

Hip Thrust:

4 sets: 15 reps ea.

Hanging Leg-raise: _short range of motion: mid-point to max contraction..._

2 sets: 20 reps each set

*Posing:* _pwo:_ 10 minutes

_Average session.. and my last before the contest._

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Almost there bud..keep your eye on the prize





> No problem bro, I have been following along the whole way..just been a little quiet. BTW< your are 4 days out.....YOU ARE SUPPOSED TO FEEL FLAT!!! You know this. I think you will be pleased once you peak. Stay focused


Jeez..i dunno what i'd do without you guys.

Thanks for the prodding  :Smilie: 

Nark

----------


## *Narkissos*

*FIRST DAY BACK TO TRAINING..WOOT!!!!* 

---------------------------------------
*Monday 28th August 2006*

*Chest; Arms; Abs*

_General shoulder warm-up:_ 

_Seated Lateral raise: 3 sets: 10 lb dumbbells: 15 reps each set_
_[Light] Seated dumbbell Press: 3 sets: 10 lb dumbbells: 15 reps each set_

Close-grip Bench Press:

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set_
_warm-up: 3 sets: 135 lbs: 6 reps each set_

Set 1: 185 lbs: 4 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 4 reps

Incline dumbbell Press:

_warm-up: 2 sets: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps each set_
_warm-up: 1 set: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 3 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 3 reps

[Shoulder-width] Barbell Bench Press:

_warm-up: 135 lbs: 6 reps_

3 sets: 225 lbs: 4 reps each set (w/ assists on the latter part of the set)

Incline Dumbbell Fly:

_warm-up: 1 set: 30 lb dumbbells: 8 reps_
_warm-up: 1 set: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps_

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps

Dumbbell Pullovers:

_warm-up: 1 set: 80 lb dumbbell: 8 reps_

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbell: 8 reps

Bench dip:

_This actually not done with benches.. I did these in the power rack.. Weight was added in 45 lb plate increments... placing the plates on my lap._

_warm-up: 1 set: bodyweight: 10 reps_

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: 7 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps

Tricep Pressdowns:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 65 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 6 [partner-assisted negative] reps; 65 lbs: 6 reps [_dropset_]

Seated Alternated Dumbbell Curls:

_No prior warm-up..._

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 4 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 4 reps

Hanging Leg-raises:

3 sets: 25 reps each set**

_**I did reps in 3 different ranges per set: 1st 10 reps from mid-point to point of peak contraction.. second 10 reps from full extention to mid point.. last 5 reps were full range reps._

_Comments: Rode my bike to and from the gym today.. was a pretty good session overall. I believe i'll start doing cardio again from tomorrow._

*Narkissos*

----------


## chest6

Finally..I was so lost in this forum without this thread  :Smilie:

----------


## mark_newcastle

glad to see u back training nark, hope you enjoyed your first session

all the best :Smilie:

----------


## *Narkissos*

Thanks guys..  :Big Grin:  

For those that missed it.. Here is my posing video from Nationals  :Thumps Up:  

Edited and uploaded by Carlos_E  :Smilie: 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2JJoWyA6EBA

----------


## JohnboyF

Nark,

I thought you don't train abs directly in the offseason?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Nark,
> 
> I thought you don't train abs directly in the offseason?


I don't usually.. but i'm trying something new.. Not sure for how long tho.

Imma monitor it this time around.. cus i think my ab growth got out of hand over this year's contest prep.. I tried abs 4-5 times per week this time around and i gained 2" on my waist. (From 25.5"/26.5"- 28"  :Frown:  )

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 29th August 2006

Legs

*_General warm-up: Bike ride to gym..._

Leg-press:

_warm-up: 2 sets: 120 lbs: 20 reps each set
warm-up: 2 sets: 300 lbs: 20 reps each set_

Set 1: 480 lbs: 20 reps

Hack-squats:

3 sets: 120 lbs: 10 reps each set

Laying Leg-curls:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 90 lbs: 10 reps

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 450 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 540 lbs: 10 reps [*Personal Best*]

_Pretty decent session.. Day 2 of my return to training._

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 31st August 2006

Shoulders; Triceps

*_General warm-up: laterals; bent laterals; front raises; with 8 lb dumbbells.._

Seated Dumbbell Press:

_warm-up: 3 sets: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps each set
warm-up: 1 set: 45 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
warm-up: 1 set: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [_4 reps + 2 assists_]
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 [assisted] reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 [assisted] reps

Behind-the-Neck Shrugs:

_warm-up: 1 set: bare bar: 15 reps
warm-up: 1 set: 135 lbs: 15 reps [pause @ top of each rep]
warm-up: 1 set: 225 lbs: 8 reps [pause @ top of each rep]_

Set 1: 405 lbs: 4 reps; 315 lbs: 3 reps; 225 lbs: 6 reps; 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 8 reps

Close-grip Bench Press:

_warm-up: 1 set: bare bar: 20 reps
warm-up: 2 sets: 135 lbs: 12 reps [first set]; 10 reps [second set]_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 4 [assisted] reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 3 reps; 135 lbs: 3 reps

_Pretty decent session.. Day 3 of my return to training._

*Narkissos*

----------


## JohnboyF

Just noticed the sets only 2 working sets in the off-season...any reasoning?

----------


## *Narkissos*

None per se... trying to avoid gad-awful soreness that Monday's session brought about

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 1st September 2006

Back; Biceps; Calves

*Seated Calf-raises:

_warm-up: 50 lbs: 15 reps
warm-up: 50 lbs: 10 reps
warm-up: 50 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 100 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 150 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 10 reps

Chins:

6 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set

Deadlifts:

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps ea.
warm-up: 135 lbs: 5 reps [no belt; no straps]
warm-up: 225 lbs: 5 reps [no belt; no straps]
warm-up: 315 lbs: 5 reps [no belt; no straps]_

Set 1: 495: failed attempt
Set 2: 405 lbs: 5 reps [_w/belt & straps_]

V-bar Pulldowns:

_no warm-up.._

Set 1: 200 lbs: 6 reps; 145 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 4 reps; 145 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 145 lbs: 10 reps

Barbell Row:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 8 reps

one-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curls:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: 8 reps

_Good session.. nice poundage overall. Disappointed that my deadlift strength has fallen by over 100 lbs.. but working towards getting it back up there_

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 4th September 2006

Chest; Tris; Delts

*Barbell Flat Bench: _Shoulder-width Grip_

_warm-up: 3 sets: bare bar: 10 reps ea.
warm-up: 2 sets: 135 lbs: 6 reps ea._

Set 1: 225 lbs: 4 reps [w/assists]
Set 2: 315 lbs: 2 negatives; 225 lbs: 3 negatives; 135 lbs: 3 reps

Incline Dumbbell Press:

_warm-up: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_

Set 1: 120 lb dumbbells: 3 assisted reps; 80 lbs dumbbells: 5 reps (3 + 2 assists)
Set 2: 120 lb dumbbells: 3 assisted reps; 80 lbs dumbbells: 3 assisted reps 
Set 3: 120 lb dumbbells: 3 assisted reps; 80 lbs dumbbells: 5 reps (2 + 3 assists)

_rep-out set: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_


Seated Barbell Shoulder press: _Shoulder-width grip_

_warm-up: bare bar: 8 reps_

4 sets: 135 lbs: 5 reps each set**** 

****disappointing..No where near my previous strength 

Bench Dip:

_weight **45-lb plates** placed in lap.._

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 5 reps; 90 lbs: 3 reps
Set 4: 180 lbs: 4 reps; 90 lbs: 3 reps_**_

_**__This set actually started with 270 lbs.. but training partner number 3 dropped two 45-lb plates on my lap (on top of the pile of 4 already there) so violently that it jarred my shoulder and elbow.. so had to strip it.. and cuss him out_

Tricep Press down:

Set 1: 55 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 65 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 6 partner-assisted forced reps.

_'ok' session.. nothing spectacular._

*Narkissos*

----------


## chest6

> _Good session.. nice poundage overall. Disappointed that my deadlift strength has fallen by over 100 lbs.. but working towards getting it back up there_
> 
> *Narkissos*


Yeah...cutting did the same thing to me. Then again..I wasnt dieting for a show like you were so yours is much worse..itll get back there in a month or so  :Thumps Up:

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 5th September 2006

Legs

RETRIBUTION!!!*

_General warm-up:

Leg-press:

Set 1: 120 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 300 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 480 lbs: 20 reps_

Barbell Squat:

_warm-up: 2 sets: 135 lbs: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 10 reps (oooooooooo yea baby!)
Set 3: 405 lbs: 3 reps [w/spots]; 315 lbs: 5 reps (_dropset_)

Hack-Squats:

Set 1: 120 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 210 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 300 lbs: 3 reps; 210 lbs: 3 reps

_I think i may scale back on the weight here.. My training partner noted that i didn't go deep enough on the exercise.. negating the point of doing 'em in the first place. Will go back to 120 lbs (maybe 170 lbs) and hit ass-to-ground.. instead of 300 lbs to parallel._

Laying Leg-curls:

warm-up: 90 lbs: 15 reps [slow: continuous tension]
warm-up: 90 lbs: 15 reps [slow: continuous tension]

Set 1: 180 lbs: 4 partner-assisted reps; 90 lbs: 6 reps [failure]; 90 lbs: 5 forced reps

*KILLER!*

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 540 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 540 lbs: 6 reps; 450 lbs: 3 reps

*AWESOME SESSION!

Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

Wednesday was a rest day

Hamstrings were sore to a crippling degree.. as was much everything else so i took *Thursday 7th September* off


Nark

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 8th September 2006

Back; Biceps; Calves

*_note: training partner (bajanbastard) stole my belt lol.. so this session was done without the lumbar support i'd usually incorporate on the heavier sets._

Deadlifts:

_warm-up: bare bar: 3 sets: 10 reps ea.
warm-up: 2 sets: 135 lbs: 5 reps ea. [raw]
warm-up: 225 lbs: 5 reps [raw]
warm-up: 315 lbs: 5 reps [raw: pronounced adductor pain..possibly residual cramping caused by tuesday's leg session...]_

Set 1: 405 lbs: 5 reps [w/ straps]

Barbell Row:

_warm-up: 135 lbs: 15 reps_

Set 1: 185 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 8 reps

Low-pulley Row:

3 sets: 145 lbs: 8 reps ea.

Front Pulldowns:

3 sets: 145 lbs: 8 reps ea.

Reverse-grip Barbell Pullover:

_warm-up: bare bar: 15 reps_

3 sets: 45 lbs: 15 reps ea.

Barbell Shrugs: _in front_

_warm-up: bare bar: 15 reps
warm-up: 135 lbs: 15 reps_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps

Seated Calf-raises:

_warm-up: 3 sets: 50 lbs: 10 reps ea._

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps

_Adjusted the machine at this point to increase the range of motion.. so the stretch in the end position was even more killer. This limited overall poundage._

3 sets: 100 lbs: 10 reps ea.

Incline Dumbbell Curl:

4 sets: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps ea.

_Great overall session. Was late in the day so i was feeling a bit tired.. Took a lil longer moving between exercises than i should've... but good overall all the same. Still disappointed with deadlift total._

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 11th September 2006

Chest; Delts; Arms; Abs; Cardio

*_General Warm-up: Chins: 4 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set_

Flat Barbell Benchpress: _Shoulder-width grip..._

_warm-up: bare bar: 2 sets: 10 reps each set
warm-up: 135 lbs: 6 reps
warm-up: 185 lbs: 6 reps_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 6 reps (2 + 4 assists)
Set 2: 225 lbs: 3 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 2 reps; 135 lbs: 8 reps

Incline Dumbbell Bench:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 reps
Set 2: 120 lb dumbbells: 4 assisted reps
Set 3: 120 lb dumbbells: 4 assisted reps
Set 4: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 reps (2 + 2 assists)

Seated Barbell Shoulder Press: _shoulder-width grip..._

_warm-up: bare bar: 15 reps
warm-up: 2 sets: 135 lbs: 7 reps each set_

Set 1: 185 lbs: 5 reps w/ assists
Set 2: 185 lbs: 5 asisted reps

_Experienced a strain to my left trapezius muscle during this part of the workout. Not sure how it was sustained tho.. as my head was in a neutral position tru-out..._

Tricep Pressdowns:

Set 1: 55 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 95 lbs: 6 reps; 75 lbs: 4 reps; 55 lbs: 4 reps

Seated Alternate Dumbbell Curls:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 5 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 5 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

Decline Sit-ups:

3 sets: 15 reps each set

*Cardio:* _pwo_: walk home: 25 minutes

_Good session..cept the trap strain._

*Narkissos*

----------


## chest6

60lb dumbbells for curls...hoowww

----------


## *Narkissos*

> 60lb dumbbells for curls...hoowww


w/ clean form.

Trying to get back up to the 80s

_Lightweight baybeee!!_

----------


## JohnboyF

Nark,

Tricep Pushdown with a dumbell?  :Hmmmm:

----------


## *Narkissos*

Nope.. machine

----------


## JohnboyF

Whoops I'm slow.!

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 12th September 2006

Legs; Abs

*_General warm-up: Legpress:

Set 1: 120 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 300 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 480 lbs: 20 reps_

Barbell Squats:

_No belt..._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 405 lbs: 6 reps w/ spotter's assistance

Laying Leg-curl:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 180 lbs: 5 forced reps; 90 lbs: 5 reps; 90 lbs: 5 forced reps

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

_warm-up: 2 sets: 180 lbs: 15 reps each set_

3 sets: 360 lbs: 10 reps each set

Roman Chair Sit-ups:

3 sets: 12 reps each set

_Awesome session!_

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 14th September 2006

Shoulders; Triceps; Abs

*Seated Barbell Shoulder Press: 

_Starting position: Barbell on floor.. cleaned to overhead..then squatted to seated position._

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set
warm-up: 1 set: bare bar: 15 reps
warm-up: 2 sets: 135 lbs: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 185 lbs: 9 reps [w/ assists during]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 3 reps [w/ assists]_.. took 3 attempts to clean this weight_
Set 3: 225 lbs: 3 reps [w/ assists]_.. cleaned it on the first try.. found the 'groove'._

_Rep-out set: 135 lbs: 15 reps [12 reps failure.. 3 forced reps]_

Behind-the-Neck Shrugs:

_warm-up: 135 lbs: 15 reps_

3 sets: 225 lbs: 10 reps each set

Close-grip Benchpress:

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 10 reps

Parallel Bar dip:

4 sets: bodyweight: 8 reps each set

Roman Chair Sit-ups:

3 sets: 15 reps each set

_Awesome session.. things are really picking up again!_

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 15th September 2006

Back; Biceps; Calves; Abs

*Stiff-leg Deadlifts: _done on a 6" platform..and lowering past the platform on every rep_

_No straps.. No belt._

warm-up: bare bar: 15 reps
warm-up: 2 sets: 135 lbs: 10 reps each set

Set 1: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 8 reps

Chins:

Set 1: bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 3: bodyweight: 5 reps
Set 4: 45 lbs: 4 forced reps
Set 5: bodyweight: 5 reps

Barbell Row: _done on a 6" platform.. lowering past the platform on every rep...

Torso parallel to floor.. grip outside of shoulder width._

_warm-up: 2 sets: 135 lbs: 12 reps each set_

Set 1: 185 lbs: 8 reps

V-bar Pulldowns:

_warm-up: 2 sets: 145 lbs: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 8 forced reps; 125 lbs: 5 reps [failure]

Incline Dumbbell curl:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 20 lb dumbbells: 4 reps
Set 4: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

Calf press: _done on the legpress station..._

_warm-up: 2 sets: 300 lbs: 10 reps each_

Set 1: 480 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 660 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 750 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 660 lbs: 8 reps

Roman Chair Sit-ups:

3 sets: 15 reps each set

_Nice session!_

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 18th September 2006

5:30 a.m.

Chest; Tris; Bis; 'Cardio'

*Flat Dumbbell Press:

_warm-up: 3 sets: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps each set
warm-up: 1 set" 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps_

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 120 lb dumbbells: 6 reps w/ assists
Set 3: 110 lb dumbbells: 6 reps (3 unassisted + 3 assists just past sticking point)

Incline Dumbbell press:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 110 lb dumbbells: 4 reps (2 unassisted + 2 assists)
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 5 reps

Dumbbell pullover: _deep breathing.. full stretching.._

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 15 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbell: 12 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbell: 10 reps

Dumbbell French Press:

_warm-up: 2 sets: 60 lb dumbbell: 12 reps each set_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbell: 7 reps
Set 3: 120 lb dumbbell: 3 reps w/ assists; 80 lb dumbbell: 3 reps; 60 lb dumbbell: 4 reps [_total muscular failure_]

Standing [Straight bar] Barbell curl:

_warm-up: bare bar: 12 reps_

Set 1: 75 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 125 lbs: 5 reps; 75 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 75 lbs: 10 reps

*Cardio:* _pwo_: walk home: 30 minutes

_Nice session_

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

missed tuesday's and wednesday's a.m. session due to insomnia that's been plaguing me over the last couple weeks...

----------


## *Narkissos*

> missed tuesday's and wednesday's a.m. session due to insomnia that's been plaguing me over the last couple weeks...


*Wednesday's evening make-up session...

*_Decided not to train hamstrings because it'll impede friday's back session..due to the proximity of the two sessions._

*Wednesday 20th September 2006

Quads; Calves

7 p.m.*

_Comment: Still haven't slept for a couple days.. and spent the whole day at school.. but i got 30 minutes nap prior to going to the gym. Hopefully that'll be 'enough'..._

*Leg-press:* _a.k.a. 'general warm-up'..._

Set 1: 120 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 300 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 480 lbs: 20 reps
Set 4: 660 lbs: *20* reps [_personal best_]
Set 5: 750 lbs: 10 reps****

_** Was gonna try for 20 reps here.. but quit at 10.. Didn't make sense pushing it as i only use the leg-press as a 'general warm-up' lol._

Squats:_.. no belt..._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 405 lbs: 6 reps
Set 5: 405 lbs: 4 reps
Set 6: 315 lbs: 10 reps

_Had a (160 lb) spotter touching my rib-cage on set 4.. so i had no idea just how much assistance i got.. so on set 5.. i told him not to touch me.. Set 5 was totally raw.

Set 6 was the rep-out set... Wasn't done til failure.. just til desired reps were acheived._

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 540 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 540 lbs: 8 reps

_all round? AWESOME WORKOUT!_

*Narkissos*

----------


## chest6

405 for 6? Nuttin but a peanut its comin back full swing  :Smilie:

----------


## taiboxa

omg after looking at yours and chests log.. i feel PATHETIC LOL im weak compared to u 2 now ...
i hate my life  :Frown:

----------


## chest6

is the cast still on?  :Frown: )

----------


## taiboxa

> is the cast still on? )


lol how would i be working out w/ a cast!  :Big Grin: 
im like in week 1.62 and i am SO WEAK even 275 FELT heavy and remember good ol'days when i could do 315 for 18 now u and nark probably got me beat! 

anyways props to the log nark! u sexy fatty!

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 22nd September..* didn't train: _insomnia_

----------


## WidowMaker

> *Friday 22nd September..* didn't train: _insomnia_



I know how this is, I've ben here quite a few times in my life also.
This is a good place to learn somthing about BB., Nark's logs. lol.


Widow

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 25th September 2006

Chest; Shoulders; Triceps; Abs

*_General warm-up: pushups: 2 sets: bodyweight: 10 reps each set_

Flat Dumbbell Bench press:

_warm-up: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
warm-up: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 110 lb dumbbells: 6 reps (3 + 3 w/ spots)

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 5 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 reps
Set 4: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps [_rep-out set_]

Lateral Raise: _standing..._

_Used as a warm-up to the shoulder presses: constant tension.. controlled reps.._

1 set: 15 lb dumbbells: 12 reps

Seated Barbell Press:

_Cleaned the barbell from the floor to shoulder height..then sat down and started pressing_

3 sets: 115 lbs: 10 reps each set

Barbell Upright rows:

3 sets: 75 lbs: 8 strict reps each set
Set 4: 125 lbs: 6 reps [explosive]; 75 lbs: 6 reps [controlled]

Tricep Pressdowns:

3 sets: 55 lbs: 20 reps each set [killer pump.. probably due to high-rep change]

One-arm Dumbbell French press:

3 sets: 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps each arm each set

Steep Decline situp:

3 sets: 15 reps each set

_Fast and hard session... no complaints..Inhuman pump_

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

> I know how this is, I've ben here quite a few times in my life also.
> This is a good place to learn somthing about BB., Nark's logs. lol.
> 
> 
> Widow


lol..Thanks for following.. and welcome back  :Smilie: 

---------------
*Wednesday 27th September 2006

Legs

*Leg-press:

Set 1: 120 lbs: 20 reps_--'warm-up': short rest periods between sets_
Set 2: 300 lbs: 20 reps_--'warm-up': short rest periods between sets_
Set 3: 480 lbs: 20 reps_--'warm-up': short rest periods between sets_

Set 4: 660 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 750 lbs: 8 reps

Barbell Squats: _no belt.. no spotter.._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps_--'warm-up': short rest periods between sets_
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps_--'warm-up': short rest periods between sets_

Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps_--'feel set'_

Set 4: 405 lbs: 3 reps; 315 lbs: 5 reps--'drop set': not til failure

Laying Leg-curl:

4 sets: 90 lbs: 10 reps each set

Adductor Machine:

Set 1: 50 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 70 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 110 lbs: 10 reps

Seated Angled Calf Raise:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 360 lbs: 10 reps

_Sweet Betsy!_

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 29th September 2006

Back; Biceps/forearms

*Chins:

_Shoulder width grip_: 2 sets: bodyweight: 8 reps each set
_Wide grip_: 4 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set

Barbell row: _Outside shoulder width grip.. done standing on a 6" platform.. lowering past platform on every rep_

warm-up: bare bar: 2 sets: 10 reps each

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 5 reps; 135 lbs: 7 reps_--'dropset'_

[v-bar] Low pulley Row:

Set 1: 125 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 145 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 200 lbs: 6 reps; 145 lbs: 6 reps

Underhand grip Lat pulldowns:

Set 1: 105 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 145 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 200 lbs: 5 forced reps; 125 lbs: 5 reps

Seated Alternate Dumbbell Curls:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 5 reps; 30 lb dumbbells: 5 reps; 20 lb dumbbells: 5 reps_--'dropset'_

Standing Barbell Curl:

Set 1: 75 lbs: 10 reps [strict]
Set 2: 125 lbs: 5 reps [explosive]; 75 lbs: 5 reps [strict]_--'dropset'_

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher curl:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 25 lbs dumbbell: 12 reps [8 reps + 4 forced reps]

Standing Reverse Barbell curl:

4 sets: 45 lbs: 12 reps each set

_Awesome pump!_

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 2nd October 2006.. 5 a.m.

Chest; Shoulders; triceps

*Flat Dumbbell Bench press:

_2 warm-up sets: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 7 reps [failure]

Incline Dumbbell Bench press:

3 sets: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each set

Dumbbell Pullovers:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 15 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbell: 15 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbell: 15 reps

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press:

3 sets: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each set

Tricep Pressdowns: _shoulder-width grip.. elbows tucked into sides_

Set 1: 55 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 75 lbs: 10 reps [failure]

_Not bad overall..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 3rd October 2006... 5 a.m.

Legs

*Leg-press:

_warm-up: 3 sets: 120 lbs: 20 reps each set
warm-up: 2 sets: 300 lbs: 20 reps each set_

Set 1: 660 lbs: 20 reps

Squats: _no belt.. no spotter

warm-up: 135 lbs: 10 reps
wam-up: 225 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 315 lbs: 10 reps

Seated Leg-curl:

_warm-up: 45 lbs: 15 reps_

Set 1: 90 lbs: 15 reps

Hyper extensions:

2 sets: bodyweight: set 1: 15 reps; set 2: 10 reps

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

_warm-up: 90 lbs: 10 reps
warm-up: 180 lbs: 10 reps
warm-up: 270 lbs: 10 reps_

3 sets: 360 lbs: 10 reps each set

_Sub-average session..._ 

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 4th October 2006... rest*

----------


## JohnboyF

Just curious nark,

why do you feel the need to warmup on each exersice?

----------


## Columbus

> *Wednesday 4th October 2006... rest*


Don't you hate REST days bro? Just a quick ?...how do u finagle your carbs on off days?

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 5th October 2006...5:20 a.m.

Shoulders; Chest; Triceps

*Seated Lateral raise: _arms straight.. no pause at the bottom of each rep.. slow controlled reps: constant tension.._

4 sets: 15 lb dumbbells: 20 reps each set

Seated Dumbbell Press:

_warm-up: 40 lb dumbbell: 12 reps_

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbell: 6 reps (4 + 2 spots.. past sticking point)

Barbell Upright rows:

Set 1: 75 lbs: 10 reps [strict]
Set 2: 75 lbs: 10 reps [strict]

Set 3: 125 lbs: 10 reps [explosive]

Barbell Shrugs [behind-the-back]:

_warm-up: bare bar: 20 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 20 reps

Set 3: 225 lbs: 10 reps

Barbell Bench press: _experimenting with very wide grip..._

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 15 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 3 reps

_**none of the sets were done til failure**_

Tricep Pressdowns:

Set 1: 55 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 95 lbs: 10 reps

Parallel bar dip:

3 sets: bodyweight: 10 reps each set

_Great session.. sweet pump._

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Just curious nark,
> 
> why do you feel the need to warmup on each exersice?


I don't

It isn't a 'warm-up' in the conventional sense.

Normally with dumbbel presses for example, i jump straight into the second exercise.. no warm-up.

In this instance i call any set under my max weight a 'warm-up'... to condition my mind so as not to be intimidated by the weight..regardless of the numerical value.

Recently i have been training at 5 a.m. however.. straight out of bed to gym.. so any set i label 'warm-up' after the first genuine warm-up (i.e. that preceding the first exercise)... is really a 'feel set'. These sets allow me to get into the groove of an exercise. With the 'groove' established, i can get explosive with my weights... and 'ridiculous' with my poundages.





> Don't you hate REST days bro?


Nope.. i look forward to 'em from the beginning of the week  :LOL:  

My training intensity is too high for me to not take rest days. I'd break down without 'em




> Just a quick ?...how do u finagle your carbs on off days?


I don't... not really that is

precontest.. i keep 'em constant daily..
Offseason.. they may be slighter lower (if i decide to monitor them at all that is) on non-training days...Most times though..they're high daily... as i eat to fuel the following day's training session

*Narkissos*

----------


## RuhlFreak55

looks like a good workout there....glad to see someone besides me likes barbell upright rows

----------


## Columbus

> I don't
> 
> It isn't a 'warm-up' in the conventional sense.
> 
> Normally with dumbbel presses for example, i jump straight into the second exercise.. no warm-up.
> 
> In this instance i call any set under my max weight a 'warm-up'... to condition my mind so as not to be intimidated by the weight..regardless of the numerical value.
> 
> Recently i have been training at 5 a.m. however.. straight out of bed to gym.. so any set i label 'warm-up' after the first genuine warm-up (i.e. that preceding the first exercise)... is really a 'feel set'. These sets allow me to get into the groove of an exercise. With the 'groove' established, i can get explosive with my weights... and 'ridiculous' with my poundages.
> ...


Great point about the fuel, however what if you train in the pm? Would this be different as tomorrow you could fuel your workout per se in the 3-4 meals prior.....

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Great point about the fuel, however what if you train in the pm? Would this be different as tomorrow you could fuel your workout per se in the 3-4 meals prior.....


no... 

FYI.. i usually train in the pm.

I switched back to morning training recently due to necessity.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 9th October 5 a.m.*

*Chest; Back; Biceps*

_Comments: Got a Lung/Inner Ear infection going on.. On anti-biotics now. Missed friday's session due to mainly feeling like shit: not having energy to train; bouts of spasmic coughing etc. Missed Back on Friday... so supersetted Chest and Back today. Bad idea on reduced lung function lol._

Lat-Machine Pulldowns superset with Incline Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 105 lbs: 15 reps/ 60 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 2: 105 lbs: 15 reps/ 60 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 3: 125 lbs: 10 reps/ 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 4: 125 lbs: 10 reps/ 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 5: 145 lbs: 10 reps/ 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

_Short rest periods between sets..._

Low pulley Row Superset with [Very Wide grip] Barbell Bench Press:

Set 1: 145 lbs: 10 reps/ 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 145 lbs: 10 reps/ 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 200 lbs: 8 reps/ 135 lbs: 10 reps

Dumbbell Pullover superset with Incline Dumbbell Fly:

3 sets: 60 lb dumbbell: 15 reps/ 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 15 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbell: 15 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbell: 8 reps

Hanging Leg-raises:

3 sets: 15 reps each set


_Overall..shitty session._

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday October 10th 2006 5 a.m.

Legs

*_Comments: Day 4 of anti-biotic therapy. Haven't had much of an appetite.. Stomach feels like shit when food's in it. Pre-training i had but a piece of fruit. Let's see what today's session brings_

_General warm-up:

Leg-Extensions:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 20 reps_

Leg-press:

Set 1: 300 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 300 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 660 lbs: 20 reps**

_**felt like i could do more.. but rep goal was pre-set_

Squats:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps**

_**felt like i could do more at least 5 more comfortably.. but rep goal was pre-set. Next Leg day i may (depending on how i feel energywise).. go straight to 365 instead of 315 for the same rep range._

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

3 sets: 180 lbs: 15 reps each set
3 sets: 360 lbs: 10 reps each set

Laying Leg-curls:

2 sets: 45 lbs: 20 reps each set
2 sets: 90 lbs: 10 reps each set

_Great overall session... spasmic coughing aside!_

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 12th October 2006 5 a.m.

Shoulders; Chest; Triceps

*_General Warm-up: Lateral raises: 3 sets: 15 lb dumbbells: 20 reps each set_

Seated Dumbbell press:

_warm-up: 2 sets: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps each set
warm-up: 2 sets: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 3 reps; 60 lb dumbbells: 3 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 4 reps

Barbell Upright rows: _rowing to chin...full trap-stretch at the bottom..._

_warm-up: 3 sets: 75 lbs: 10 reps each set [strict]_

Set 1: 125 lbs: 10 reps [explosive]

Seated Behind-the-Neck Press:_.. cleaned from bench to overhead.. then lowered behind-the-neck. Lowering the bar to traps on every rep._

Set 1: 95 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 95 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 95 lbs: 8 reps

Dumbbell Flat Bench press:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 5 reps

Flat Dumbbell Fly:

3 sets: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each set

Tricep Pressdowns: _wide_

Set 1: 55 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 95 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 95 lbs: 10 reps

_Good session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 13th October..Last day of antibiotic treatment.*

Didn't train today.. Went to the doc's instead. She told me i now have bronchitis.. I've had asthma since i was 18 months old so this wasn't a stretch.

She put me on the nebulizer for like 30 minutes...and prescribed 4 different asthma medications to add to my arsenal  :Frown: 

*Nark*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Saturday 14th October 2006..9 a.m.

Hams; Back; Bis; Calves

*Laying Leg-curls:

_warm-up: 2 sets: 45 lbs: 20 reps each set_

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 115 lbs: 10 reps

_General warm-up [shoulder-joints]:

Seated Bent Lateral: 15 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Seated Lateral Raises: 25 lb dumbbells: 15 reps_

Chins:

4 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set

[V-bar] Corner Rows:

Set 1: 70 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 105 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 140 lbs: 7 reps

Lat Pulldowns:

Set 1: 105 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 145 lbs: 10 reps

Set 4: 175 lbs: 6 reps; 125 lbs: 4 reps; 105 lbs: 5 reps

Barbell Row:

_warm-up: 2 sets: 115 lbs: 12 reps each set_

Set 1: 185 lbs: 12 reps

Standing Barbell Curl:

_warm-up: bare bar: 12 reps_

3 sets: 75 lbs: 12 reps each set [strict]

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher curl:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbell: 6 reps [4 + 2 spots]
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: 8 reps

Seated Angled Calf-raise: _varying foot positions.._

_warm-up: 2 sets: 90 lbs: 20 reps each set_

Set 1: 180 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 270 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 450 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 540 lbs: 8 reps

_I think i've been wasting my time with this higher rep thing again. Back to moderate rep training for calves. Higher reps give me a greater burn.. but my calves feel functionally weaker. The 'burn' doesn't translate to higher muscle recruitment that i get with heavier weights._

_pwo: walk home: 20 minutes

Great session.._

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 16th October 2006.. 5:15 a.m.

Chest; Delts; Tris; Calves

*_General Shoulder warm-up:

Light lateral raises: 3 sets
[broomstick] Shoulder rotations: 3 sets**

**Haven't done these in a couple months.. Shoulders were painfully tight. These actually hurt to do.. but as i continued mobility increased_

Incline Dumbbell Press:

_warm-up: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
warm-up: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
warm-up: 70 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [mildly taxing]
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [failure]

Incline Dumbbell Fly:

_warm-up: 30 lb dumbbells: 8 reps_

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 50 lb dumbbells: 8 reps

_**mobility work inserted here**

[Broomstick] Shoulder Rotations: 3 sets_

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press:

_warm-up: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
warm-up: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_

Set 1: 70 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [failure]

Barbell Upright rows: _...rowing to chin_

Set 1: 75 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 85 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 85 lbs: 10 reps

_All reps done in a strict manner..._

Tricep Pressdowns:

_warm-up: 55 lbs: 10 reps
warm-up: 65 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 75 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 85 lbs: 10 reps

One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

4 sets: 20 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm..each set

Standing Smith Machine Calf-raises:

_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps
warm-up: 135 lbs: 10 reps
warm-up: 135 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 275 lbs: 10 reps

_Session Duration: 1 hour..._

_Not bad overall..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 17th October 2006.. 5:05 a.m.

Quads; Hams;* 

Laying Leg-curl:

_Warm-up: 45 lbs: 20 reps + 10 partials [mid-point to peak contraction point]_

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps + 5 partials [mid-point to peak contraction point]
Set 2: 90 lbs: 10 reps + 5 partials [mid-point to peak contraction point]

Romanian Deadlift:

_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps
warm-up: 135 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 315 lbs: 7 reps [no straps]
Set 2: 455 lbs: 4 reps [w/ straps]

Hyper-extensions:

_warm-up: bodyweight: 10 reps
warm-up: weighted: 45 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: weighted: 90 lbs: 10 reps

Leg-extensions:

_warm-up: 45 lbs: 10 reps**
warm-up: 90 lbs: 10 reps**_

Set 1: 180 lbs: 10 reps****
Set 2: 180 lbs: 10 reps****

_**There was a pause at the point of peak contraction on each rep_ 

Leg-press:

_Close stance: inside shoulder width...

warm-up: 300 lbs: 20 reps_

Set 1: 660 lbs: 20 reps****

_** Got a NASTY pump here. Had to walk around for a couple minutes or risk having to call it quits lol. While loading the bar for squats i couldn't bend my knee to pick up weights.. for fear of falling. I had to straight-leg deadlift/pick-up the plates from the rack/floor. The closer stance really did my quads in._

Squats:

_*scrapped the set at 225... Walked in to rack.. Stepped under bar.. Assessed the 'feel' of the bar on my shoulders..stepped out.. went for more weight.*_

Set 1: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 365 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 8 reps****

_** Not til failure.. Felt mentally that my back would've started to round over on the next 2 reps (10 was my goal).. so i aborted the set. I'm training alone. Would've risked it with a spotter. At this time in the morning the gym was empty... 'cept for my girlfriend and her training partner who were both doing cardio at the time.

note:Squats were done to parallel with a shoulder-width stance_

***Scrapped the thought of doing dumbbell lunges here.. quads were too full of blood***

Adductor Machine:

_warm-up: 50 lbs: 15 reps_

Set 1: 90 lbs: 15 reps

Barbell [static] Lunge:

_warm-up: bare bar: 6 reps each leg_

2 sets: 95 lbs: 6 reps each leg each set****

_** Not til muscular failure per se...just prior to form failure moreso. It's a new movement for me.. first time i did it.. so learning the groove will take time. i'll add incrementally from week-to-week if i continue with this exercise. Great finishing movement tho...especially positioned after the adductor pre-exhaust_

_Session Duration: 1 hour, 10 minutes

Comments: Got just about 2 hours sleep the night prior (damned insomnia).. and got up not feeling like training. For the last couple sessions i've been experimenting with a pro/dex shake 15 minutes prior to training... followed by another directly post-training. For upper body workouts it's translated into an awesome pump. This morning however i stayed in bed too long to get that shake in pre-training.. I was hungry as hell when i got to the gym. That combined with the lack of sleep.. i expected that i would be weak. No such thing. I think i may continue with the pre-training shake.. 'cept on leg days.

GREAT session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## JohnboyF

Nark....

Just curious what is your approach or belief Behind the AM training. ( i know your an Insomniac)

Me personally i prefer early morning mid day workouts when in school. I feel i have some food in me etc. 

I dont like evening/after work workouts as much i feel im too tired or drained from the day etc...

Whats your take?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Nark....
> 
> Just curious what is your approach or belief Behind the AM training. ( i know your an Insomniac)
> 
> Me personally i prefer early morning mid day workouts when in school. I feel i have some food in me etc. 
> 
> I dont like evening/after work workouts as much i feel im too tired or drained from the day etc...
> 
> Whats your take?


Honestly i have no 'philosophy' per se.

I believe in doing what needs to be done ...in order to bring about the results i need.

I find that moods, as they apply to training, are for the most part perceived.. i.e. preferring a.m./mid-day/p.m. training is mental.. and as such the preference can be conditioned.

I train according to the time i have alloted to such an activity.

This semester i have classes from morning til night.. so a.m. training is a necessity. As such... i have no time preference. Last semester my classes were all over the place.. and as such, so were my training sessions.

Some sessions occured at 5 am.. 8 am... 12 pm.. 3 pm.. 7 pm... Heck.. I even trained at 11 pm.. For me it is just about fitting it in.

Before i realised the mental aspect of training.. yes i preferred evening training.. Namely because i felt i could not train effectively unless i had consumed a full day's allotment of food to 'fuel' the workout.

Then my previous coach switched my training to a.m. training.. on an empty stomach... and i was actually as strong as i was in the evenings.. Heck.. i got progressively STRONGER than i was in the evenings. That made me realise just how self-limiting our mental approaches to training can be.

I've digressed from your root question.

My thoughts on a.m. training?

I love it

Then again.. i also love pm training.. mid-day training.. lol.. i just love training.

Narkissos

----------


## GUnit33

> Honestly i have no 'philosophy' per se.
> 
> I believe in doing what needs to be done ...in order to bring about the results i need.
> 
> I find that moods, as they apply to training, are for the most part perceived.. i.e. preferring a.m./mid-day/p.m. training is mental.. and as such the preference can be conditioned.
> 
> I train according to the time i have alloted to such an activity.
> 
> This semester i have classes from morning til night.. so a.m. training is a necessity. As such... i have no time preference. Last semester my classes were all over the place.. and as such, so were my training sessions.
> ...


Thanks for stating that. I posted awhile back...I believe on this board, maybe another, that I was doing am training, and everyone jumped on me...I was like...well I'm making gains, but nonetheless, I changed and now lift in the evening, however I think I may start training in the am...it's more convinient, and I enjoy it much better.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 20th October 2006

Delts; Chest; Tris; Calves.. 6 pm: the 'old gym'*

Seated Barbell Shoulder Press: _Flat bench.. no back support_

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 1 rep; 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 4 reps [pre-mature failure]

_Note: Rotator cuff work was done between sets..._

Seated Lateral Raises:

4 sets: 20 lb dumbbells: 8 reps [continuous tension]

_Barbell Upright Row:_ _pulling above chin..._

_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps_

Set 1: 65 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 85 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 6 reps; 85 lbs: 4 reps; 65 lbs: 5 reps

Flat Barbell Bench Press:

_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps_
_warm-up: 135 lbs: 6 reps_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 6 reps [easy]
Set 2: 315 lbs: 4 reps [w/ spots]
Set 3: 225 lbs: 4 reps

Throat Press: [_bench press to neck..hips and butt off bench..._]

3 sets: 135 lbs: 8 reps each set [extreme/painful pec stretch]

_Wasn't taxing per se.. The stretch was wicked however. I could've moved more weight.. but that really wasn't the point of the choice of exercise._

Flat Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 3 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 2 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 5 reps

Machine Dips:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 110 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 130 lbs: 12 reps
Set 4: 200 lbs: 12 reps_**_

_**Not til failure.. Just til desired rep range._

One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

3 sets: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps: each arm..each set

Smith Machine Calf Raises:

_'warm-up': bare bar: 10 reps_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 405 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 495 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 405 lbs: 8 reps

Seated Calf-raises:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: 10 reps (6 + 4 w/ spots)

Machine Seated Angled Calf Raise:

3 sets: whole weight stack: 10 reps each set

Power Cleans: _From floor.. no warm-up.. no belt no straps.._

Set 1: 225 lbs: 1 rep [testing]
Set 2: 275 lbs: 1 rep [max effort]
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps [rep-out] + 1 press at the end of the last rep... just to see if i could do it lol.

_Great session at the old gym.. Brought back memories..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Thanks for stating that. I posted awhile back...I believe on this board, maybe another, that I was doing am training, and everyone jumped on me...*I was like...well I'm making gains*, but nonetheless, I changed and now lift in the evening, however *I think I may start training in the am...it's more convinient, and I enjoy it much better*.


Good stuff buddy.

If you're making gains.. and it's convenient.. AND you enjoy it.. go back to it  :Smilie:  

Good luck  :Thumps Up:

----------


## JohnboyF

> Honestly i have no 'philosophy' per se.
> 
> I believe in doing what needs to be done ...in order to bring about the results i need.
> 
> I find that moods, as they apply to training, are for the most part perceived.. i.e. preferring a.m./mid-day/p.m. training is mental.. and as such the preference can be conditioned.
> 
> I train according to the time i have alloted to such an activity.
> 
> This semester i have classes from morning til night.. so a.m. training is a necessity. As such... i have no time preference. Last semester my classes were all over the place.. and as such, so were my training sessions.
> ...


Great post nark.. thanks bud  :7up:

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ np bro. Thanks for following.



*Monday 23rd October 2006

Back; Chest; Shoulders.. 5 a.m.*

Chins:

3 sets: bodyweight: 8 reps each set

1 set: weighted: 25 lbs: 8 reps [3 unassisted; 5 w/ spots]

One-arm Dumbbell Row: _very strict..._

4 sets: 80 lb dumbbell: 10 reps each set

Low pulley Row: _Long bar... Outside shoulder-width grip_

Set 1: 125 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 160 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 160 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 200 lbs: 6 reps [explosive: some cheating]

Barbell Bench Press:

_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps
warm-up: 135 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 185 lbs: 7 reps [stopped because i hadn't realised i had gone past my 6 rep range]
Set 2: 205 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps [failure]

_Comments: I found that working slowly tru the weight changes.. as opposed to making large leaps was more productive. My joints etc. thanked me. Each rep was performed in a very controlled (i.e. slow) manner._

Seated Dumbbell Press:

_warm-up: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps_

3 sets: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps each set

Seated Lateral Raise:

3 sets: 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps each set

_Good session overall._

*Nark*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 24th October 2006

Legs... 5 a.m.

*Laying Leg-curls:

_warm-up: 45 lbs: 20 reps
warm-up: 70 lbs: 20 reps_

Set 1: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 8 reps; 70 lbs: 7 reps

Romanian Deadlifts:

_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps
warm-up: 225 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 315 lbs: 10 reps (not til failure)

Leg-press: _Close stance: inside shoulder-width_

_warm-up: 2 sets: 300 lbs: 20 reps each set_

Set 1: 660 lbs: 20 reps

Squats:

3 sets: 315 lbs: 10 reps each set

_...Had to cut it short.. No calves: Nausea. Session lasted about 45 minutes... The pace and pump were wicked!_


*Nark*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 25th October 2006... Rest*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 26th October 2006:

Calves; Delts; Chest; Tris.. 5 a.m.-6:15 a.m.

*Seated Angled Calf-raise:

_warm-up: 90 lbs: 10 reps
warm-up: 180 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 270 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 450 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 540 lbs: 6 reps; 360 lbs: 4 reps

Seated Lateral Raises:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

Seated Front Dumbbell Raises:_**_

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbells: 8 reps

_**_These HURT!!!

Seated Dumbbell Press:

_warm-up: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps [failure]
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [w/ assists]
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [4 unassisted + 2 spots]

Behind-the-neck Shrugs:

_warm-up: 2 sets: 135 lbs: 20 reps each set_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 15 reps

Incline Dumbbell Press:

_No prior warm-up.. as shoulders and elbows were already warmed from the shoulder training..._

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [failure]
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps [failure]

Close-grip Bench press:

_warm-up: 95 lbs: 6 reps
warm-up: 115 lbs: 6 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 155 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 3 reps; 135 lbs: 3 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 6 reps

Tricep Pressdown: _Shoulder-width grip.. elbows tucked into sides_

Set 1: 55 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 65 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 75 lbs: 8 reps

One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

3 sets: 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm each set

_Great session..._

*Nark*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 27th October 2006

'Rest':

*What happened was.. insomnia hit me hard. I was due to be up at 4:30 to be at the gym by 5 am. When 4 a.m. i was still awake.. so i called the session off.

Will attempt a make-up session on Saturday

Nark

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Saturday 28th October 2006

Back; Calves; Biceps... 6 p.m.-7:30 p.m.

**No belt.. no straps**


*_General shoulder warm-up: 

Bent Lateral Raises:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 4: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

No-pause at the bottom of each rep: continuous tension..._

Chins:

Set 1: bodyweight: 8 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 8 reps
Set 3: weighted: 25 lbs: 8 reps [3 unassisted; 5 w/ spots]
Set 4: weighted: 25 lbs: 8 reps [3 unassisted; 5 w/ spots]

One-arm Dumbbell Row:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbell: 12 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 3: 120 lb dumbbell: 8 reps

Low-pulley Row: _Long-bar... outside shoulder-width grip..._

Set 1: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 170 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 170 lbs: 8 reps

Behind-the-Neck Shrugs:

_warm-up: 2 sets: 135 lbs: 15 reps each set_

Set 1: 185 lbs: 15 reps

Calf-raises: _Leg-press station..._

Set 1: 300 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 300 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 480 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 480 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 660 lbs: 10 reps
Set 6: 660 lbs: 10 reps

Standing Barbell Curl: _Strict..._

Set 1: 75 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 85 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 6 reps

Standing Alternate Dumbbell Curl: _w/ belt..._

3 sets: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps each arm..each set

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

3 sets: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm.. each set

_GREAT SESSION!!!_

*Nark*

----------


## JohnboyF

I'm pressive numbers! some one got their pep back... could it be ..____

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ :LOL:  

Not per se.. my deadlift isn't back over 545 lbs again... my squat isn't at 455 lbs again.. and i'm not benching the 120 lb dumbbells again as yet.

I'm working in a maintenance phase right now.. so they'll be nothing exciting happening til after this semester ends 

At that point?

Look out!  :Thumps Up:  

Thanks for following Faiz  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnboyF

> ^^ 
> 
> Not per se.. my deadlift isn't back over 545 lbs again... my squat isn't at 455 lbs again.. and i'm not benching the 120 lb dumbbells again as yet.
> 
> *I'm working in a maintenance phase right now..* so they'll be nothing exciting happening til after this semester ends 
> 
> At that point?
> 
> Look out!  
> ...


nuff said... :7up:  


But i will be waiting to see the jump in numbers

----------


## *Narkissos*

Missed Sunday's; Monday's ; and Tuesday's Sessions.

Too much work to be done at school.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 1st November 2006

Back; Chest; Calves; Biceps... 3:30 pm*

_Had to suck it up and hit the gym at school.. Here's how it went:_

Deadlifts:

_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps
warm-up: 135 lbs: 10 reps
warm-up: 225 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 405 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 495 lbs: 4 reps

Chins:

4 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set

_Cybex Machine_: Close-grip Underhand pulldowns:

2 sets: 10 plates: 8 reps each set

One arm-dumbbell Rows:

2 sets: 100 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each set

Flat dumbbell bench press:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 8 reps [failure]
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [failure]
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [4 + 1 assisted rep: failure]

_Leg-press station_: Calf-raise:

_2 warm-up: sets: unknown poundage: 15 reps; 10 reps**_

2 sets: 662 lbs: 10 reps; 8 reps


_** The school gym's poundage is a mix of kilogram and lb weights... so calculating on the spot was out of question lol._

Standing Barbell Curls:

Set 1: 95 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 4 reps w/ spot [strict]

One-arm dumbbell Preacher Curl:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 3: 35 lb dumbbell: 6 reps

_Awesome! lol_

*-N*

----------


## JohnboyF

Nark, your almost at 500 lbs you freak! god damn.. Curls numbers are impressive 2

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Nark, your almost at 500 lbs you freak! god damn.. Curls numbers are impressive 2


Yes. My max is 545 for 3

Until i'm back over 500 lbs for reps i won't be satisfied.

-N

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 2nd November 2006

Legs... 3 pm*

_Back at the school gym again... here's an account of that session:_

Squat:

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 6 reps

_Erectors were fairly raped from the yesterday's deadlift session... so i had to cut it short in set 3._

Front Squats:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 3 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 8 reps

Leg-press:

2 sets: approximately 662 lbs: 10 reps; 8 reps

_The school's leg press station is a rickety old thing. It sticks in the bottom.. and there's friction tru out the entire range of motion. i normally would put 20 reps in at this weight. Not today tho lol._

[_Smith Machine_] Static Lunges:

_warm-up: bare bar: 8 reps each leg_

2 sets: 135 lbs: 6 reps each leg

_Nice pump... Shitty equipment._

*-N*

----------


## chest6

> Yes. My max is 545 for 3
> 
> Until i'm back over 500 lbs for reps i won't be satisfied.
> 
> -N


I'll race you to 600!  :Smilie: 

I guess it doesnt count cuz im fat  :Frown:

----------


## Columbus

Nark - very impressive numbers...appears you like higher rep deads for back to build mass vs. lower rep.....this the case? Theory?

ANyway, I'm following..you are solid bro....

----------


## chest6

> Nark - very impressive numbers...*appears you like higher rep deads for back to build mass vs. lower rep*.....this the case? Theory?
> 
> ANyway, I'm following..you are solid bro....


wha?? Nooo  :Frown:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Nark - very impressive numbers...appears you like higher rep deads for back to build mass vs. lower rep.....*this the case*? Theory?


No.

I do doubles and singles.

Any set with a 'high' rep range is a warm-up.

Do a back check tru my journal... Most of my deadlift days are with rep ranges between 4-6 on the warm-ups.. and 1-4 on the work sets.





> ANyway, I'm following..you are solid bro....


Thanks man  :Thumps Up:

----------


## chest6

> No.
> 
> I do doubles and singles.
> 
> *Any set with a 'high' rep range is a warm-up.
> *Do a back check tru my journal... Most of my deadlift days are with rep ranges between 4-6 on the warm-ups.. and 1-4 on the work sets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep..ditto. I remember when I was experimenting with rep ranges..8...going above 10 etc..Low rep ranges..in the 2-4 range..is where its at..I never have gotten crazy results like this....deadlift started flying up..

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^  :Thumps Up:  ditto

*Saturday 4th November 2006 

Shoulders; Triceps... 5:35 p.m.-6:20 p.m.*

Seated Lateral Raises:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps [warm-up]
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbells: 10 reps [warm-up]
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 4: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps; 25 lb dumbbells: 6 reps; 20 lb dumbbells: 4 reps

Seated Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps [warm-up]
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 5 reps; 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [drop-set]

Upright Rows: _medium grip.. pulling to chin_

4 sets: 70 lbs: 10 reps each set

Close-grip Bench Press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps [warm-up]
Set 2: 135 lbs: 8 reps [warm-up]
Set 3: 185 lbs: 7 reps
Set 4: 205 lbs: 3 reps; 115 lbs: 7 reps

Tricep Pressdowns:

2 sets: 75 lbs: 10 reps each set

One-arm dumbbell french press:

2 sets: 30 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm.. each set

_Good session_

*-N*

----------


## *Narkissos*

_Due to the workload this semester training has been modified to a 3-day per week split.

It was supposed to be Mon/Wednes/Friday.. but I don't want to train legs at school. The leg-press sticks in the most dangerous positions..and the squat rack isn't in front of a mirror.. which is essential imo since i don't use a spotter. (and for other reasons also)

So i'll be goin Tues/Thurs at school..and Saturdays at the home gym for legs._

-------------------------------
*Tuesday 7th November 2006

6 p.m. school gym: Back; Biceps*

Deadlifts:

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set
warm-up: 1 set: 315 lbs: 10 reps [no belt; no straps]_

Set 1: 495 lbs: 5 reps [belt; straps]
Set 2: *545 lbs: 2 reps* [belt; straps]

Low-pulley Row: _Cybex Machine_

*3 sets: Entire weight stack:* set 1: 8 reps; set 2: 6 reps; set 3: 6 reps

_I hate not knowing how much weight i'm using...bleh..cybex_

One-arm Dumbbell Rows:

3 sets: 100 lb dumbbell: 10 reps each arm each set

_School's dumbbells only go up to 100 lbs... so this was merely maintenance work_

Lat-Machine Pulldowns: _Cybex Machine_

3 sets: 10 plates: 10 reps each set

Standing Barbell Curl: _45-lb olympic bar..._

_2 sets: bare bar: warm-up: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 5 reps

Seated Alternate Dumbbell Curl:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher curls:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm

_Overall a great session.

545 lb deadlift.. one rep under my personal best. First rep took forever to move. Second one was like butter.. No hope for a third though. 

Said a lil prayer before that said.. as i always do when i approach a challenge i'm not sure i can overcome on willpower alone. Even with the with the prayer i found myself hissing a blasphemous "JESUS CHRIST!!!" mid-rep on the lock-out of the first rep after i nearly passed out reaching there lol

Next session I may go: 1 set x bar; 1 set x 135 lbs; 1 set by 315 lbs; 1 set by 545. I'm not sure as yet however.

Cybex low pulley rows. I think that i'm dropping this exercise period. The ROM is too short as compared to the low pulley rows i normally do at the home gym. And the weight stack is enclosed so adding to the weight is impossible. Back to Barbell Rows for me._

*-N*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 9th November 2006

Chest; Shoulders; Triceps... Home gym: 8 pm*

Flat Barbell Bench press:

_warm-up: 135 lbs: 20 reps_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 5 reps w/ assists; 135 lbs: 6 reps [drop-set]

Incline Dumbbell Bench:

3 sets: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

Incline dumbbell Fly: _very strict..._

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 50 lb dumbbells: 8 reps

Power Cleans: _From floor to shoulders... no straps_

_warm-up: 135 lbs: 8 reps_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 3 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 2 reps _..failed mid-rep on the 3rd rep. Didn't dip my hip in time to get under the bar_

Hang-Clean and Press: _no straps..._

3 sets: 135 lbs: 6 reps each set

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder press:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 assisted reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 assisted reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps (3 + 3 spots)

Seated Lateral Raise:

3 sets: 25 lb dumbbells: 10 reps each set

Standing Dumbbell Shrugs: _no straps..._

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 10 reps [dumbbells held @sides]
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 10 reps [dumbbells held @front]
Set 3: 120 lb dumbbells: 10 reps [dumbbells held for dear life LOL]

Parallel Bar dip:

_warm-up: bodyweight: 6 reps_

Set 1: weighted: 45 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: weighted: 90 lbs: 4 reps (2 reps + 2 spots)
Set 3: weighted: 45 lbs: 6 reps (4 reps + 2 spots)

One-arm Dumbbell french press:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps each arm
Set 2: 35 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: 7 reps each arm

Tricep Pressdowns:

_warm-up: 75 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 105 lbs: 5 reps; 85 lbs: 4 reps; 65 lbs: 4 reps [drop-set]

_Wicked session..._

*-N*

----------


## *Narkissos*

_Didn't get back to the gym this weekend to train legs... For that matter, I haven't slept since last week.

Had a bunch of projects due so i pulled a couple consecutive allnighters from friday til Tuesday morning._

*Nark*

----------


## *Narkissos*

Haven't slept since last week... Eating infrequently..and my body and brain are fried. Just school work.. and coffee. Had an argument with my girl... so i had to re-visit my dear friend: the gym. Get my mind right. 

Here's how it went: 7:30 pm legs.. only 2 meals consumed for the day... preceded by an allnighter the night before.


-------------------------------
*Tuesday 14th November 2006 

Legs 7:30-8:40 p.m... home gym*

_General warm-up: Leg Extensions:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 10 reps_ 

Leg-press: _close stance_

_warm-up: 480 lbs: 20 reps_

Set 1: 660 lbs: 20 reps

Squats:

_'warm-up': 315 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 405 lbs: 3 reps; 315 lbs: 5 reps [not til failure]
Set 2: 495 lbs: got pinned at the bottom... bah

Laying leg-curls:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
set 2: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 90 lbs: 10 reps

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 540 lbs: 10 reps

_Slow...sweet... Smooth like butter._

[leg-press station] Calf-presses:

Set 1: 660 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 660 lbs:: 8 reps [failed early]
Set 3: 660 lbs: 10 reps [struggle on the last rep]

_NASTY SESSION!_

*-N*

----------


## JohnboyF

Finally you posted...

Nasty sessions sounds familiar!!! The milk man has an apprentice it seems . Impressive leg extension numbers.. 

Squats i have seen you do better.. Just kidding bro massive numbers!

----------


## *Narkissos*

:LOL:  Thanks for the reply Milkman  :LOL:  

I really haven't been eating or anything..so you're right, i have done better squat-wise  :Frown: 

Bah..maybe after christmas i'll be back on track.

That 495 busted my balls for sure lol. I lowered it slowly to parallel...and then BAM next thing i know i'm ass-to-ground and stuck to boot..lmao

My legs aren't sore today tho.. but my body feels wasted. So i guess it was taxing in a way. Was thinking aout getting in a heavy chest session today. Dunno yet tho.

Thanks for following  :Thumps Up:  

-N

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 15th November 2006

Chest; Triceps 8 pm... Home gym

*_General warm-up:

Lateral raises: 2 sets_


Flat Dumbbell Bench Press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 12 reps [warm-up]
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 7 reps
Set 3: 120 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [2 reps + 4 assists]


Incline Dumbbell Bench press:

3 sets: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps each set


Incline Dumbbell Fly:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 50 lb dumbbells: 12 reps [failure]

Parallel Bar Dip:

Set 1: bodyweight: 8 reps
Set 2: weighted: 45 lbs: 4 reps; bodyweight: 3 reps
Set 3: bodyweight: 8 reps

Tricep Pressdowns:

Set 1: 75 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 105 lbs: 8 reps; 85 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 95 lbs: 10 reps

One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

3 sets: 30 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm each set

_Great session..._

*-N*

----------


## JohnboyF

so u went with the heavy chest session eh? 


120lbs i thought u said it would take some time.. so much for that! :LOL: 

100 on incline very nice...

Fatigue my ass lol...

----------


## AnabolicAndre

nark your a monster man.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> so u went with the heavy chest session eh?


I decided to take a risk. Trained at 8 pm.. but had only eaten two meals for the day. 




> 120lbs i thought u said it would take some time.. so much for that!


Wait til i start back eating  :Thumps Up:  




> 100 on incline very nice...


I think it was only that low cus of the order of exercises. I told my training partner for the night that if he and i train together next week we'll hit the 120s on the incline..cus we'll start with inclines. When i got around to inclines i was hella taxed already.. and pumped to the max surprisingly.




> Fatigue my ass lol...


 :LOL:  




> nark your a monster man.


Maybe someday man  :Smilie: 

Thanks for following

-Nark

p.s. gonna take tomorrow off. Wanna try to pull 585 on the deadlift on friday. So gonna rest the erectors.

----------


## chest6

shit bud ur getting pretty strong...tryin to 495...ah...

----------


## *Narkissos*

Wanna get as strong as you big bro.

You and my training partner are the reasons i'm trying to get up in the numbers. Personally i don't need to get any stronger to continue to grow imo... I find consistency to be a more important factor.

Still, feels good to be able to move some serious shit.

My training partner is like 30 lbs lighter than i am..and moving almost the same amount as me..so i gotta step up.

He's starting to give me lip and shit lol.

-N

----------


## chest6

:LOL:  Yeah..my training partner now is really helping me out. He helps me get really hyped before big sets..he'll whack me in the face or do the Ronny back slap really hard when hes hittin the 800 on deads. Lil screaming dont hurt either....or everyone in the rec watching you  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ the watching is definately in.

Though i'd prefer them not watch me when i'm deadlifting.

Nothing feels worse than going for a max single while the whole gym holds their breath..then failing.

Last time it was like they were taking bets on if i'd pull the 545 or not lmao  :Frown: 

 :LOL:  

-N

----------


## chest6

lol ya when i tried 565 the other day ppl came over from the opposite side of the gym to watch  :LOL:  Its always squats or deadlifts. I think most people are like "What is he doing? I've never seen anyone perform this strange exercise before??"  :LOL:  All they know is curl, and bench

----------


## *Narkissos*

> lol ya when i tried 565 the other day ppl came over from the opposite side of the gym to watch  Its always squats or deadlifts. I think most people are like "What is he doing? I've never seen anyone perform this strange exercise before??"  All they know is curl, and bench


 :LOL:  ... deadlifts? Squats? Blasphemy!

---------------------------------------------

*Friday 17th November 2006 

Back; biceps...The Home gym: 8 pm*

Deadlifts:

_warm-up: bare bar: 2 sets: 10 reps each set
warm-up: 315 lbs: 10 reps [raw: no belt; no straps]_

Set 1: 585 lbs: 1 neg.. failed on positive 

_Started this rep by Lifting the bar off the rack as opposed to the floor.. Controlled descent.. hit floor.. tried to reverse movement.. Got it a couple inches up and could get it no further. Scrapped set.. stripped weight_

Set 2: 545 lbs: 2 reps

Set 3: 500 lbs: 4 reps ['rep-out': easy]


Behind-the-Neck Shrugs:

_warm-up: 135 lbs: 20 reps [no straps]_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 12 reps [no straps]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [no straps]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 8 reps [w/ straps]
Set 4: 225 lbs: 8 reps [no straps]


Close Grip [v-bar] Lat Pulldowns:

Set 1: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 5 reps; 145 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 200 lbs: 4 reps; 145 lbs: 6 reps


Bent-over Barbell Row:

_warm-up: 135 lbs: 12 reps_

Set 1: 235 lbs: 5 reps; 185 lbs: 5 reps; 135 lbs: 5 reps


Low-pulley Row: _long bar: outside shoulder-width grip_

Set 1: 145 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 170 lbs: 8 reps


One-arm Dumbbell Rows:

2 sets: 100 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm..each set


Reverse-grip Lat Pulldowns:

2 sets: 145 lbs: 8 reps each set


One arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

5 sets: 25 lb dumbbell: set 1: 10 reps ea. ; set 2-5: 8 reps ea


_Great session..._

*-N*

----------


## chest6

6 plates ahhhh..

Negatives on deads. Thats a great idea. *Writes down to try next back day*

----------


## *Narkissos*

> 6 plates ahhhh..
> 
> *Negatives on deads.* Thats a great idea. *Writes down to try next back day*


^^ It aint easy bro... seriously. Takes everything in you to resist the pull of gravity.

----------------------------------
*Saturday 18th November 2006

Shoulders; Triceps.. The Home gym


*Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press:

_warm-up: 40 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
warm-up: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
warm-up: 40 lb dumbbells: 15 reps_

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [drop-set]
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [drop-set: to absolute failure]


Standing One-arm Dumbbell Lateral Raise: _strict.._

3 sets: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps each arm each set


Seated Dumbbell Bent Lateral Raise:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbells: 20 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

Laying Inclined Reat Lateral Raise: _for greater isolation of the rear delts_

2 sets: 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps each set


Standing Barbell Shoulder Press: _Shoulder-width grip...lowering to clavicle on each rep_

3 sets: 135 lbs: 6 reps each set


Parallel Bar dip:

3 sets: bodyweight: 8 reps each set


Tricep Pressdown:

Set 1: 75 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 5 reps; 85 lbs: 5 reps [drop-set]****

_**Had to discontinue set. Got a deep tissue ripping pain on the first rep of the set. I continued on.. and it got worse. The last drop in the set (going to 65 lbs) was impossible_




_Good workout?_

_You tell me_ 

*Narkissos*

----------


## chest6

Its official

I hate you.




 :LOL: 

Is it me or did your volume for shoulders just increase this session..?

----------


## *Narkissos*

Not per se... Technically it was 4 shoulder exercises.. 3 worksets each

...and two tricep exercises.

Still a far cry from what i used to do for shoulders.

When i was 'done'.. i had been in the gym for 1/2 hour only.. so decided to toss in the standing press.. and to do some triceps to take it to an hour.

Was a mild session overall... Just decided to hit shoulders cus i hadn't this week. No real pump, and some rotator cuff discomfort. Been having that ever since i stopped doing flexibility work  :Frown: 

Bah..

-N

----------


## JohnboyF

Rasshole..... looking freaking huge....

Nark, did you ever have a shoulder injury?

----------


## Hackamaniac

Nark is that your bigger,better looking twin?? :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

Man, how big are Your bis?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Rasshole.....


lol... you really abusing this Bajan dialect tho  :LOL: 





> Nark, did you ever have a shoulder injury?


Yea actually. 

In high school i dislocated one..and stretched all the ligaments around the joint..leaving the joint unstable. 

I was supposed to get a steel pin put in.. but i never did. It never did heal correctly though..there's still a lump on the joint itself from where the shape of the joint changed in the healing process.

I went back to training shortly after and injured the other shoulder...I had subconsiously overcompensated for the injury to the other side..and ended up damaging the previously undamaged side.

Since then i've had some rotator cuff inssues

My real bane to shoudler training however are my forearms. I had some deep tissue damage to one of the flexors..so i can no longer do heavy lateral pulling motions. The limits my shoulder workouts to presses; moderate weight cleans/upright rows..and light laterals.




> Nark is that your bigger,better looking twin??


LMAO.




> Man, how big are Your bis?


I dunno.. Not much, maybe 18"?

----------


## chest6

maybe 18..HA..

try subtacting 5 from that..and thats me  :Frown:

----------


## UberSteroids

18. nice.. Id love to have that.. really my long term goal is to have 20s. 
Loooooong way to go... most likely cycle will be needed. Im at 14 right now  :7up:

----------


## chest6

> 18. nice.. Id love to have that.. really my long term goal is to have 20s. 
> Loooooong way to go... *most likely cycle will be needed.* Im at 14 right now


Naw..train hard and diet spot on for a few years and see how far you can go

----------


## JohnboyF

ahh thats why i noticed you usually throw up some serious weight on most lifts except shoulders...


I'm good eh?

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ Thing is.. my shoulders don't 'hurt' when i train 'em.. Not really per se (occasionally..yes). So that's not the limiting issue. I think, legs aside, i'm not a strong 'pusher'. I'm a hella strong 'puller' tho

Side note: Hey Chest6.. i skipped legs yesterday. Overslept. Trained tonight.. but don't have my log with me. Was a great session.. Caught my second set of squats on cam: 405x5.. but having a prob uploading that shit.

Will update the journal tomorrow.. hopefully with a short clip  :Smilie: 

-Nark

----------


## chest6

405 for 5 eh? Gettin that strength back in a hurry. I think I'll take training pics eventually...but ppl will look at me all weird..o well. Lookin forward to the vid..

----------


## JohnboyF

> 405 for 5 eh? Gettin that strength back in a hurry. I think I'll take training pics eventually...but ppl will look at me all weird..o well. Lookin forward to the vid..


I wanna do the same thing tooo but im not big enough.. People will be like wtf is this kid doing.. Hope full pre comp when im ripped to pieces.... u can see me curl 15lbs :laugh1

Nark.... Get that video up bullaman

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 21st Novemer 2006

Legs... The Home Gym: 8 pm*


_pre-amble: Arrived at the gym hypoglycemic.. after mis-timing my pre-training shake (whey+dex). Got a handful of amino acids (20 grams) from the gym owner..but that did nothing in the way of relieving the hypoglycemic episode: shaking etc. That didn't stop me from training however... This is how it went:_

_General warm-up: Leg-Extensions:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 270 lbs: 8 reps_

Leg-press:

Set 1: 480 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 660 lbs: 20 reps**

_**The pump at this point was rediculous. Still had squats to go. Had to get one of those aerobic mats...and put it next to the squat rack, where i lay between sets with my legs elevated._


Squats:

Set 1: _'warm-up'_: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 405 lbs: 5 reps**

_**Smooth set. All clean reps. I got it on cam.. Couldn't believe how easy it looked. I'm having a problem uploading the vid clip.. but i'll keep trying._


Laying leg-curl:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 5 reps; 90 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 12 reps
Set 4: 90 lbs: 12 reps

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 540 lbs: 10 reps**
Set 4: 540 lbs: 8 reps

_**wanted to move on to calf-raises on the leg-press station.. but that was occupied. And the two guys there had 4 more sets each. So i did an extra set here.. and, as it was around the 45 minute mark in the workout... tossed in some ab-work_


Hanging Leg-raises:

3 sets: bodyweight: 20 reps each set


_Great session..._

*-Nark*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 22nd November 2006

5 a.m.*

Cardio: inclined treadmill: 1 hr

----------


## JohnboyF

Damn big bro.. 1 hour on the treadmill! 

Your back in full "gear" no pun intended... whats with the abs work?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Damn big bro.. 1 hour on the treadmill! 
> 
> Your back in full "gear" no pun intended... *whats with the abs work?*


I train for an hour on average...and i had time to kill lol.

----------


## Hackamaniac

Do you usually train high reps on legs??

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ previously yes.. but since i came to the boards i got lazy

Trying to get the rep range back up.

Won't see me getting the volume back up there.. but certainly the rep range.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 24th November 2006

Chest; Shoulders; Triceps. 9pm-10 pm.. the Home gym


*Incline dumbbell Fly:

_warm-up: 20 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
warm-up: 30 lb dumbbells: 15 reps_

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 50 lb dumbbells: 10 reps


Incline Dumbbell Bench Press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 4: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 5: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps

Set 6: 100 lb dumbbells: 7 reps [failure]


Seated Dumbbell Lateral Raise:

warm-up: 20 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
warm-up: 25 lb dumbbells: 8 reps

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps**

_**some shoulder pain here.. which persisted tru-out the workout.

Should've stuck at the 30s for the duration.. Maybe doing more sets._


Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 4: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps


One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

3 sets: 25 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each arm each set


Close-grip pushups:

3 sets: bodyweight: 8 reps each set


Tricep Pressdown:

3 sets: 75 lbs: 10 reps each set**

_** definate pain tru out the range of motion.. deep within the right tricep muscle. I suspected a deep tissue tear last week... and it may be just that. I experienced pain on every rep of every set here._

_Ok session..._

*Nark*

----------


## JohnboyF

6 sets for chest...Intresting how come?


Also why did you keep the weight constant tru each 5 sets? 


Lastly its Monday.... :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> 6 sets for chest...Intresting how come?


Felt like




> Also why did you keep the weight constant tru each 5 sets?


Felt like




> Lastly its Monday....


Didn't feel like updating

 :LOL:

----------


## chest6

he keeps weight constant a lot..where u been booooo

----------


## JohnboyF

> he keeps weight constant a lot..where u been booooo


updating my journal  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

Honestly that evening i felt weak and shaky.

I've been feeling tired a lot lately... Maybe stress from school.

Eitherway.. it felt like a recipe for injury.

So i didn't push it.

The 80s weren't more than averagely taxing per se since i usually 'warm-up' around that poundage.

The last set @the 100s was done til failure

I did more sets overall cus i think even tho i'm in a 'maintenance' mode.. i'd like to push some hypertrophy.. and volume does that for me.

Expect more of it in the near future

Nark

----------


## JohnboyF

> Honestly that evening i felt weak and shaky.
> 
> I've been feeling tired a lot lately... Maybe stress from school.
> 
> Eitherway.. it felt like a recipe for injury.
> 
> So i didn't push it.
> 
> The 80s weren't more than averagely taxing per se since i usually 'warm-up' around that poundage.
> ...


I'mma hold you to that..Get that weight up!

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Sunday 26th November 2006

Back; Biceps

*_Prelude: Been feeling very weak and tired despite not training as frequently of late. Today was a horrible session imo. Felt weak and shaky tru-out_

Chins:

6 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set


Bent Over Barbell Row:

_warm-up: 135 lbs: 12 reps
warm-up: 135 lbs: 12 reps_

Set 1: 205 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 205 lbs: 8 reps


T-bar Row:

_warm-up: 45 lbs: 10 reps
warm-up: 90 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 8 reps


Lat Pulldowns:

Set 1: 105 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 145 lbs: 6 reps


Seated Dumbbell Curl:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbells: 7 reps

One arm dumbbell Preacher Curl:

3 sets: 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm..each set



*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 27th November 2006*

_Felt totally wasted... Didn't train today._

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 28th November 2006

5a.m.

Abs; Cardio*

Decline sit-ups:

4 sets: 20 reps each set


Reverse crunch/leg raise:

4 sets: 10 reps each set


Incline Treadmill: 45 minutes

-Nark

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 28th November 2006*

*8:15 p.m.- 9:45 p.m.*

*Legs*

_prelude: Still feeling weak and shaky as hell. *sigh*.. Decided to give it my all tonight regardless._

Leg Extensions:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 20 reps (w/ pause at the top of each rep)
Set 2: 180 lbs: 15 reps (w/ pause at the top of each rep)
Set 3: 270 lbs: 10 reps


Leg-press:

_warm-up: 300 lbs: 20 reps_

Set 1: 660 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 840 lbs: 8 reps (2 reps short of rep goal)


Squat:

_Hamstrings were fairly tight.. so from this point on i stretched them between sets._

_warm-up: 315 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 405 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 405 lbs: 5 reps**

_**Stance was a bit wider on the second set. I think maybe the bar was too low on my traps on this set also. Started to lose my balance on rep number 3... Had to explode to the top and roll the bar foward (without racking it).. tighten up.. and continue the set. Didn't work with a spotter. My corner of the gym was empty actually. So i worked til form failure on each set.. as opposed to absolute failure_


Adductor Machine:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 110 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 130 lbs: 10 reps

Laying Leg-curl:

5 sets: 90 lbs: 10 reps each set (slow controlled contraction.. w/ pause at the top of each rep... followed by a slow controlled negative)


Calf Press (on the leg-press station):

Set 1: 300 lbs: 10 reps [warm-up]
Set 1: 390 lbs: 10 reps [warm-up]
Set 3: 480 lbs: 10 reps [warm-up]
Set 4: 570 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 660 lbs: 10 reps


Seated Angled Calf-raise:

3 sets: 360 lbs: 10 reps each set**

_**Varied foot positions on each set. Set 1: heels out; Set 2: Heels in; Set 3: neutral_


Calf-stretch: _one leg at a time..._

Set 1: w/ 25 lb plate in one hand: 10-count stretch on each leg
Set 2: w/ 45- lb plate in hand: 20-count stretch on each leg
Set 3: w/ 45- lb plate in hand: 20-count stretch on each leg


_Additionally: Had to walk home after the gym. 15-20 minute brisk walk in the dark. Had a tibial pump from hell_


_GREAT SESSION!_  :Thumps Up: 


*Narkissos*

----------


## chest6

405 for 6 after leg ext and leg press... :Smilie:

----------


## *Narkissos*

> 405 for 6 after leg ext and leg press...


yup.. I'm coming for you buddy  :Smilie: 

j/k.. i'm a long way off from your poundages/reps

Honestly i find the only way my hips get warm enough to squat period now is after either a good couple sets of leg press.. or a good 10-15 minutes of biking.

Since the latter builds no muscle... i go with leg presses  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 29th November 2006

5 a.m.

Cardio:* Recumbant bike: _45 minutes_

-N

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 29th November 2006

5 a.m.

Cardio:* Recumbant bike: _45 minutes_

-N

----------


## JohnboyF

Back into cardio ... Good job! 

i did mine at 5am too

 :Thumps Up:

----------


## taiboxa

cardio is for losers!

----------


## UberSteroids

> cardio is for losers!


Yup, they loose fat!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## chest6

I havent done cardio in 3 weeks...must be why im back to 16%  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

Honestly i haven't done cardio since late july/early august for my contest prep.. and i think i'm still around 10% bodyfat.

I'm just doing it to kill time while my girl trains in the a.m.

I have a key to the gym which the owner gave me... so i open at this time so she can train. As this is the only time she can get it in.. being that she's at work all day.

I watch her from the machine and shout corrections to her when she has form issues.

Only a couple cardio session so far and my legs are already vascular again  :Smilie: 

I may stick with it to see how hard i can get by christmas. Cus i may take a total break from training then and travel for a week or two.

I'm 208 right now... When i start bulking in January i plan on adding 2 lbs per week til March. Weight goal= 230 lbs.

Nark

----------


## chest6

230lbs at 5'6" GOOD LORD

I hate you and staying lean without cardio. I get fat if i dont keep the cardio at 3x per week

----------


## UberSteroids

> I hate you and staying lean without cardio. I get fat if i dont keep the cardio at 3x per week


Same here, Im 6`3 at 210 now, with %16bf. My ultimate goal is to be at 235-240Lbs at %10. Hopefully I can get there in 3 years of hard training and dieting.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> 230lbs at 5'6" GOOD LORD


While 230 is just a number.. and the emphasis is on quality.. and admittedly i might not make it.. it's the new goal. It was the goal this year before cutting.. and i plateaued at around 215. Right now i'd say i'm bigger and leaner than i was at the 212-215 i was in february... and i have more time to reach 230 this time around. I don't know however if i will try to compete once i hit that weight.. provided my weight changes from week to week like i project.




> I hate you and staying lean without cardio. I get fat if i dont keep the cardio at 3x per week


Bah.. you eat too much  :Wink/Grin:  

Honestly.. i don't worry offseason.

I was at school the other day and this slim guy was ripping me for my lack of definition. He'd never seen me in contest shape obviously. I just laughed and told him to come train with me  :LOL:  

I'll curl whatever he benches...Bench whatever he squats... and deadlift whatever he can roll.

Stop worrying about being 'fat'. Put in your work.. you're young

Eat clean and big.. Train hard.. Get huge

Despite what the boards say.. that's the way to go about it.

At least that's what i did. Makes no sense stressing about composition if you have a goal in mind..and this is the route you need to take.

Conversely.. you shouldn't just bulk like a fat ass either lol... 




> Same here, Im 6`3 at 210 now, with %16bf. My ultimate goal is to be at 235-240Lbs at %10. Hopefully I can get there in 3 years of hard training and dieting.


210 @ 16% = 176.4 lbs LBM
235 @ 10 % = 211.5 lbs LBM

Net muscle gain of 35.1 lbs

or 11.7 lbs of muscle per year.

Not a very realistic goal after the first year.

You can probably put on 10-15 in the first year.. all factors being acceptable. Then it gets difficult.

Not meaning to discourage you by the way.

----------


## UberSteroids

So it means that I would have to throw in a cycle on the 3rd year of training and try to keep as much as possible.
Ok let me ask You this... is 211Lbs LBM guy a big guy ? 
What is Your LBM Nark ? I saw Your photos so I can kind of get an Idea.

----------


## chest6

> While 230 is just a number.. and the emphasis is on quality.. and admittedly i might not make it.. it's the new goal. It was the goal this year before cutting.. and i plateaued at around 215. Right now i'd say i'm bigger and leaner than i was at the 212-215 i was in february... and i have more time to reach 230 this time around. I don't know however if i will try to compete once i hit that weight.. provided my weight changes from week to week like i project.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bah.. you eat too much * 
> 
> Honestly.. i don't worry offseason.
> 
> I was at school the other day and this slim guy was ripping me for my lack of definition. He'd never seen me in contest shape obviously. I just laughed and told him to come train with me  
> ...


Yeah. Knocking on your definition...I dont know what definition means anymore  :LOL: 


Im not really worried at all this point rather than aquiring mass. Im just trying not to get above 16% or so. First goal was over 14%...but that fell through. I may compete eventually, but I think my shitty overall genetics are holding me back. My arms will NEVER be on par with others i may eventually compete with. Well yeah..you and I bulk differently. Your way seems to be working and mine does not  :LOL:  I still eat clean as hell..and never cheat like i agreed with you in the other thread..I have just slacked on cardio. 

Oh and Uber...Nark 205 10%=184.5lbs LBM

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 30th November 2006

HAPPY INDEPENDENCE DAY BARBADOS!!!*


Didn't train today... Been nursing a migraine for the last 3 days. And from last night upset stomach.

*Nark*

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Oh and Uber...*Nark 205 10%=184.5lbs LBM*


Damn  :Frown:  I'm a rake...


-----------------
*Friday 1st December 2006

5 a.m.

Abs; Cardio*

Reverse leg-raise/crunch: 4 sets: 10 reps each set

Roman Chair sit-up: 4 sets: 10 reps each set


Stair Master: 40 minutes

*-Nark*

----------


## JohnboyF

Whats with all this new found ab work?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Whats with all this new found ab work?


^^http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...&postcount=618




> I'm just doing it to kill time while my girl trains in the a.m.


  :LOL:  

My girl trains for 1 hr -1 hr 15 minutes.

If i do 45 minutes of cardio that leaves 15-30 minutes of chilling... so i do abs to pass the time: 10-15 minutes. Whatever time is left i nap or something.

----------


## SMAN12b

230 at 5'6" is a hell of a goal! You will be Tank at that weight!! Good Luck !!

----------


## chest6

nap or something. Start bringing your sleeping bag to the gym!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> *nap or something*. Start bringing your sleeping bag to the gym!


You're suggesting i nap instead of doing cardio?

The fatty in me has no prob with that suggestion at all  :7up:  


-----------------------------
*Friday 1st December 2006.. 8:40-10 p.m.*

*Chest; Delts; Triceps*

_General Warm-up: Seated Lateral Raises:_

_4 sets: 15 lb dumbbells: 15 reps each set_


Incline Dumbbell Fly: _neutral grip.. plams facing down_

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 12 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbells: 12 reps


Parallel Bar dip:

3 sets: bodyweight: 8 reps each set

Set 1: weighted: 25 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: weighted: 45 lbs: 8 reps


Incline Dumbbell Bench press:

_3 sets: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each set_

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [failure]


Smith Machine Seated Shoulder Press:

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 12 reps; 8 reps_

Set 1: 95 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 145 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 145 lbs: 6 reps; 95 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 115 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 115 lbs: 8 reps

Smith Machine Upright Rows:

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 8 reps each set_

Set 1: 65 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 85 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 115 lbs: 8 reps


Tricep Pressdown:

Set 1: 65 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 85 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 95 lbs: 8 reps

One-arm dumbbell french press:

4 sets: 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm; each set


_An ok session..._

*-Nark*

----------


## JohnboyF

Seems like it took a little longer then normal??

someone must have disturbed ur session... :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ :LOL:  

Would you guys believe my cell rings in the middle of my session and it's that Bastard *Faiz* calling long distance to chat?

LMAO

You're the greatest Faiz.

----------


## JohnboyF

> ^^ 
> 
> Would you guys believe my cell rings in the middle of my session and it's that Bastard *Faiz* calling long distance to chat?
> 
> LMAO
> 
> You're the greatest Faiz.



LOL.. your a real Johnny.skeet rat to the next level ( this one is tru)....

LOL

----------


## *Narkissos*

What's that about wanting to give me a bag of milk you Canadian?  :LOL:

----------


## JohnboyF

LOL.. enough whoring your journal.. Tomorrow is cardio ....

This milk man made the last bicycle trip for tonight in your thread 

LMAO

----------


## chest6

naw u sed "whatever time i have left i nap or something"

 :Smilie:

----------


## *Narkissos*

Missed saturday session.. Ended up in the tattoo parlour getting tattooed with my girl.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 4th December 5:30 a.m.

Back; Biceps

*_Prelude: My girl overslept... and as she's my ride to the gym that's why we started so late. We got engagement tatts on our wrists.. so straps etc. were out. Thus my deadlift poundage was significantly lower... due to grip failure. Since i didn't actually use poundages that would've been taxing to my erectors.. i didn't use a belt in this workout._

_General warm-up:

Hyper-extensions: 2 sets: 8 reps each set_


Deadlifts: _no straps no belt..._

_warm-up: bare bar: 6 reps
warm-up: 135 lbs: 6 reps
warm-up: 225 lbs: 6 reps
warm-up: 315 lbs: 6 reps_

Set 1: 405 lbs: 3 reps [grip failure]
Set 2: 405 lbs: 2 reps [grip failure]

_prognosis: warm up sets were wasted (too many sets.. forearm got pumped)... Grip failed before back did. Bar basically fell from fingers_


Lat Machine Pulldowns: _pulling to neck/upper clavicle._

Set 1: 125 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 145 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 170 lbs: 5 reps; 145 lbs: 3 reps; 125 lbs: 3 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps


Low pulley Row: _Long bar..._

Set 1: 125 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 145 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 170 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 145 lbs: 8 reps


Laying Cable pullover: _Reverse, bent-arm grip..._

_warm-up: 55 lbs: 12 reps_

Set 1: 75 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 75 lbs: 8 reps


Standing Very-Close grip Cable curl:

Set 1: 55 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 6 reps; 55 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 75 lbs: 5 reps; 55 lbs: 3 reps; 35 lb: 3 reps
Set 4: 55 lbs: 8 reps

_An ok session..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## SMAN12b

> Missed saturday session.. Ended up in the tattoo parlour getting tattooed with my girl.




Don't leave us hanging Nark, what ink did you get and where did you put it?? How many tats you got now?

----------


## chest6

Bah...straps. 

I deadlift strapless. Chalk only!  :Smilie:  U shud try it

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

> I'm 208 right now... When i start bulking in January i plan on adding 2 lbs per week til March. Weight goal= 230 lbs.
> 
> Nark



5'6'' 208lbs 10% BF, you've got some meat on you! And Gonna be 230lbs!

Your making me feel like a toothpick. :Frown: 

I'm 6'5'' 245 @ with same BF 10%.

Seeing you always progress has motivated me to work harder. You've made drastic improvements, you don't just stay the same, or lose size like I've been doing lately. Ahh I'm motivated! I've been training like a mad man lately and so have you obviously!

Keep it up buddy :7up:

----------


## audis4

> Bah...straps. 
> 
> I deadlift strapless. Chalk only!  U shud try it


me too  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## JohnboyF

> me too



Every Rep counts~

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Bah...straps. 
> 
> I deadlift strapless. Chalk only!  U shud try it


Bah.. we don't get a lot of stuff here.

There isn't a big strength-training community in my country.

I've never seen knee wraps or chalk or Inzer lifting suits etc.

 :Frown: 

So it's raw.. or w/ straps ..or nothing


--------------------------------------
*Tuesday 5th October 2006 5 a.m.

Calves; Traps; Abs; Forearms

*_prologue: Got less than 2 hours sleep the night before. Was supposed to do cardio solely this morning.. but after sitting around for 15 minutes trying to stay awake i decided that it was either get a pump or go to sleep._


Seated Angled Calf-raises: _w/ Short rest periods..._

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 450 lbs: 8 reps [failure]
Set 6: 360 lbs: 8 reps [failure]
Set 7: 270 lbs: 8 reps [failure]
Set 8: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 9: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 10: 180 lbs: 10 reps [failure]**

_**followed by 6 sets 10-count calf stretches on each leg_


Barbell Shrugs: _no straps..._

_warm-up: bare bar: 12 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 8 reps


Beind the Neck Shrugs: _no straps..._

Set 1: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 8 reps


Steep Decline Sit-up:

3 sets: 20 reps each set


Steep Decline Crunch:

3 sets: 10 reps each set


Dumbbell Wrist Curl:

_warm-up: 20 lb dumbbell: 20 reps each arm_

3 sets: 30 lb dumbbell: 10 reps each arm, each set


_Not a bad use of time..._

*Narkissos*

----------


## JohnboyF

Intresting session....

10 sets for calves.. ouch!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> 5'6'' 208lbs 10% BF, you've got some meat on you! And Gonna be 230lbs!
> 
> Your making me feel like a toothpick.
> 
> I'm 6'5'' 245 @ with same BF 10%.
> 
> Seeing you always progress has motivated me to work harder. You've made drastic improvements, *you don't just stay the same, or lose size like I've been doing lately.* Ahh I'm motivated! I've been training like a mad man lately and so have you obviously!
> 
> Keep it up buddy


You just succeeded in depressing me lol.

Cus my critics here say i should be light years ahead of where i am now  :Frown:  

And they're right.. Thanks tho bro. 




> Intresting session....
> 
> 10 sets for calves.. ouch!


Nothing spectacular. I had a rep goal of 100 reps from this session and fell short.

When i add up others' calf regime rep totals.. most guys end up w/ around 200 reps. So i guess it's all relative. When my food intake was high enought to support volume training, 10 sets of squats, for example, was the norm.  :Smilie: .. I don't think i'll be sore tomorrow either.  :Frown:  ..unfortunately.

Nark

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 6th November 2006 5 a.m.*

*Chest; Shoulders; Triceps*

_prologue: Back to insomnia. Finally fell asleep around 2 a.m... ony to wake up around 4 a.m. before my alarm went off... to go train @5 am._


_General warm-up: light lateral; front raises; and presses_


Flat dumbbell Bench press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 4: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 reps


Incline Dumbbell Bench Press:

4 sets: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps each set


Incline Dumbbell Fly:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 35 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 4: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps


Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press:

_warm-up: 40 lb dumbbells: 2 sets: 8 reps each set_

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps


Wide grip Tricep Pressdown:

Set 1: 55 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 65 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 75 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 75 lbs: 10 reps

One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

3 sets: 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm, each set


_An ok session..._

*-N*

----------


## chest6

u kant buy chalk online? 

I'll send ya sum..

----------


## JohnboyF

i get chalk for free so i can send some too... damn guy... steal it from school lol

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ They still use chalk at your school? That's so 3rd world  :LOL:  

Sure Chest.. i'll take some. Hope they don't bust me at the post office  :LOL:  

*Bodybuilder with intense expression comes to collect white powder*

Custom officer 1: "Hey didn't arnold do crack?"
Custom officer 2: "Down on the floor Mister!!!"


 :LOL:

----------


## chest6

:LOL:  Its okay. When I drink shakes at work people ask if I have steroids in them ROFL...dumbasses

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 8th Devember 2006 5 a.m.

Legs*

_prologue: Yet another night of not sleeping. Tried to get to bed early.. but still found myself up at 2 a.m. When i finally fell asleep i woke every 30-45 minutes til 15 minutes before my alarm went off (4:30 a.m.). I'm posting now at 2:28 p.m. ...and i still haven't fallen to sleep. I came home after the gym and tried. I just lay there...nothing.. 'cept the overwhelming urge to pee every fricking 10 minutes. Gad. I'm seriously shaky at this point. 20 mg Melatonin and 50 mg Benadryl didn't put me down the other night... bah_


Leg-Extensions: _Rep goal: 20 reps each set..._

Set 1: 90 lbs: 20 reps [_should've started with 45 lbs since i had no prior warm-up.. A lil knee aching occurred during this set_]
Set 2: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: 20 reps

_There was a pause at the top of each rep..._


Leg-press: _Rep goal: 20 reps each set..._

Set 1: 300 lbs: 20 reps [_10 reps close stance; 10 reps very close stance: feet almost touching_]
Set 2: 480 lbs: 20 reps [_close stance... each rep deep_]
Set 3: 660 lbs: 20 reps [_close stance... each rep deep_]

_**'close'= inside shoulder width stance..._


Squat: _10 reps each set..._

Set 1: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 405 lbs: 6 reps [failure]; 305 lbs: 4 reps [not to failure: _Dropset done to meet rep goal total_]


Laying Leg-curl: _Goal 10-15 reps... each set to failure_

Set 1: 90 lbs: 15 reps 
Set 2: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 90 lbs: 10 reps

_Erectors were raped here... Namely because of my execution. On the Negative i press my hips into the bench and contract my glutes statically. At full stretch my lower back 'rounds' to allow for a full stretch..and to maintain my hip position..._


Seated Angled Calf-raises: _Rep goal: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 540 lbs: 10 reps [struggling on last 2 reps]
Set 4: 450 lbs: 10 reps [struggling on last 2 reps]

_Ankles were fairly shaky here.. Trained on an empty stomach.. so BG was pretty low at this point._


Seated Calf-raises: _No pre-set rep goal..._

Set 1: 50 lbs: 20 reps [heels in]
Set 2: 100 lbs: 10 reps [heels out]


_Took approximately 1hr; 15 minutes. Trained with my girl... Her telling me 'own the weight bitch' lmao! Was a great session!_

*Nark*

----------


## UberSteroids

> [B]Friday 8th Devember 2006 5 a.m.
> 
> _Took approximately 1hr; 15 minutes. Trained with my girl... Her telling me 'own the weight bitch' lmao! Was a great session!_
> 
> *Nark*


AHahahah  :LOL:  

Good lifting.

----------


## chest6

own the weight bitch...u lucky..i want a gf like that  :Frown: 

mine always say "U workout too much" psh

----------


## UberSteroids

Yeah man, I'm single since month or so, but my gf was telling me the same thing, that I lift too much, that I look perfectly fine, that I want to look like a freak ? etc
Man, having a gf that will actually push You to do it, man... That's cool.

----------


## *Narkissos*

Man she's extremely competitive... If i'm not careful she might steal my gear ..shoot it and try to outlift me LMAO!

Imma marry her next year. Can't let a girl like that get away.  :Big Grin:

----------


## UberSteroids

> Man she's extremely competitive... If i'm not careful she might steal my gear ..shoot it and try to outlift me LMAO!
> 
> Imma marry her next year. Can't let a girl like that get away.



No kidding! ....  :Wink/Grin:  Man, I feel invited for the wedding!  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Narkissos*

:Smilie: 

*Tuesday 12th December 2006 5 a.m.

Back; Biceps


*Deadlifts:

_warm-up [done on a 6" platform]: 2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set_

_All lifts executed raw: no straps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 405 lbs: 5 reps [got this lift on digital cam]
Set 5: 455 lbs: 2 reps [grip failure]


Chins:

4 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set


Improvised t-bar rows: _'corner rows'..Torso parallel to the floor_

Set 1: 70 lbs: 15 reps [warm-up]
Set 2: 105 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 140 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 175 lbs: 6 reps


Dumbbell Decline Pullover:

4 sets: 60 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each set


Seated Alternate Dumbbell Curl:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 25 lb dumbbells: 4 reps


One-arm Dumbbell Preacher curl:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbell: 4 reps; 20 lb dumbbell 4 reps each arm


_Great workout.._
*Nark*

----------


## JohnboyF

Good stuff...

Looks Familiar  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *Narkissos*

lol.. no it doesn't  :Wink:

----------


## chest6

on the T bar rows..175lbs..as in 3 plates, a 35 and a 5? or what?

----------


## *Narkissos*

I use all 35s.

My torso is parallel to the ground, so to retain an extensive ROM i have to use shorter plates... anything more than 35s and the plates'll hit my chest before my scapulae are fully retracted.

five 35s

Makes it easier to do drop sets as well.

Actually this principle applies to all barbell back exercises.. because i do each with my torso parallel to the floor... and there's always the emphasis on a full ROM

----------


## JohnboyF

hmmm 35's huh...

Friday i will give it shot . since i need to make my own tbar. Does the cable row handle/bar move around or does it stay stable?

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^That depends on you. As i advised you via PM... make your movements fluid.

Don't yank the bar.. or perform the movement jerkily.

As long as everything remains alligned as it was in the tend as it was at the beginning, the handle remains neutral.

----------


## JohnboyF

*Side note

go post in my journal!

----------


## chest6

> I use all 35s.
> 
> My torso is parallel to the ground, so to retain an extensive ROM i have to use shorter plates... anything more than 35s and the plates'll hit my chest before my scapulae are fully retracted.
> 
> five 35s
> 
> Makes it easier to do drop sets as well.
> 
> Actually this principle applies to all barbell back exercises.. because i do each with my torso parallel to the floor... and there's always the emphasis on a full ROM


I was thinkin that. My friend uses all 35s when he does it too. I feel like I dont need to bcuz my long ass legs...even with my legs bending..its not really a problem.

----------


## getbig32

jan is comin quick ...are you ready for it? it would be super sweet if you pm'd me on what u plan on doin for you bulk

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 15th December 2006 5:10 a.m.-6:15 a.m.

Chest; Delts; triceps

*_prologue: Had two final exams on Wednesday and Thursday. Cramming, not sleeping... and not eating for the last three days... unless chocolate and coffee count as major food groups. Had two hours sleep before this session. Felt like death walking._

Barbell Bench Press: _Shoulder-width grip...

Rep goal: 10 reps per set_

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set
warm-up: 95 lbs: 10 reps
warm-up: 135 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 205 lbs: 9 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 5 reps; 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 235 lbs: 3 reps; 185 lbs: 3 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps


Incline Dumbbell Press:

rep goal: 4-6 reps per set

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 110 lb dumbbells: 2 reps; 80 lb dumbbells: 3 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 2 reps; 80 lb dumbbell: 2 reps
Set 4: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps


Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press:

_warm-up: 2 sets: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps each set [pronounced shoulder discomfort]
warm-up: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_

2 sets: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps each set


Barbell Upright Rows: _Pulling bar almost to eye level..._

_warm-up: 40 lbs: 15 reps_

Set 1: 60 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lbs: 10 reps


Tricep Pressdowns:

Set 1: 55 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 65 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 75 lbs: 12 reps
Set 4: 85 lbs: 8 reps

_Pretty sucky overall weight-wise...and with regard to how i felt. But great pump as usual.._

*Nark*

----------


## *Narkissos*

> jan is comin quick ...are you ready for it? it would be super sweet if you pm'd me on what u plan on doin for you bulk


What i plan on doing with regard to eating, training, or cycling?

Honestly eating and training may be the same... and i don't think i'm cycling lol.

Hit me up tho.. always good to hear from you.  :Smilie: 

-N

----------


## chest6

maybe he meant investing in a new bicycle?  :Smilie:

----------


## *Narkissos*

:LOL:

----------


## UberSteroids

Oh yea, I am going to get my first bi'cycle' probably mid 2008.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## JohnboyF

You got 8 days till Jan 1st!!!

REST UP  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

*HAPPY 2007 BROS!!!!*


*I'm back *

----------


## JohnboyF

Back in the gym....??? where the numbers???

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 8th January 2007... 3 weeks 'rest' from training.*

*Chest; biceps; Cardio ...5a.m.*

_pre-training: 1 scoop whey; 2 scoops dex; 4 ml Ethanol (alcohol); 2 b-complex vitamin tabs (4:30 a.m.)_

_Training: hypertrophy specific: goal= 8-10 reps per set_ 

Flat Barbell Bench: _closer than standard grip...just outside shoulder-width_

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps each set_
_warm-up: 95 lbs: 10 reps_
_warm-up: 115 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 8 reps

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press:

_warm-up: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 7 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

Dumbbell Pullover:

4 sets: 60 lb dumbbell: 10 reps each set


Seated Alternate dumbbell curl:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps each arm
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each arm
Set 3: 50 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 3 reps; 30 lb dumbbells: 3 reps


One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

3 sets: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm each set


*Cardio:* _pwo:_ Inclined Treadmill: 30 minutes M.I.I.T.

_Average Incline: 4.5_
_Average Speed: 4.5_

_Max incline: 8.0_
_Max Speed: 7.5_

_Max speed was paired with average incline...and Max incline was paired with average speed._

_Good workout... Nasty Bi pump._

*pwo meal:* 7:15 a.m.: 1 can tuna; 1 serving breadfruit; 1 tbsp garlic butter; 1 cup o' tea (w/ 2 packs splenda; 1 tsp sucrose)

*Nap*

*ppwo meal:* 12 p.m.: Minced beef; brown rice; 1 tbsp olive oil; 1 onion. [stirfry]; 1 diet coke.

*Meal 4:* 2 p.m. Repeat of meal 3



*-N*

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Back in the gym....??? where the numbers???


postwhore.  :Smilie: 

Goals for 2007... 

1. to get 'back to normal'...

For the last few months of 2007 my eating habits changed for the worse.

I've been able to maintain weight and gain LBM on the 4 meals i was eating...but obviously the speed development was not akin to my usual.

So the main goal right now is to get back into a mindset similar to the precontest phase... increasing my feedings to every 1 & 1/2 to 2 hours..depending how my hunger response is. This will take me back around my usual 6-8 meal norm... A far cry from the 2-3 daily meals i've been eating over the last 3 weeks of inactivity.

2. to increase LBM by another 10+ quality pounds.

I've started cardio as of today... so goal 3 should be doable:

3. stay near contest shape year-round (i.e. 8% as opposed to my usual 10-12% w/ abs)

(although i'm not competing.)

Nark

----------


## chest6

not competing as in..for now.or what?

2-3 meals..yikes  :LOL:  Thats what i did for 2 weeks and i whithered away  :Frown: 

Interesting change in cardio

----------


## *Narkissos*

> not competing as in..for now.or what?


Not competing in bodybuilding this year.

This'll be my first year off in 7 years.

I'll try to hit 230 by march..and then get shredded and hold that condition for the rest of the year.




> 2-3 meals..yikes  Thats what i did for 2 weeks and i whithered away


I feel withered.. but i'm still at the same weight...give or take 3-5 lbs

My chest appears less dense... and so do my quads. But i think they're just flat.





> Interesting change in cardio


I usually do V.I.I.C (Varying Intensity interval cardio)... Takes the boredom out of it to hit a max sprint for a minute or two.

I just never write down exactly the speeds and inclines i've used.. I did today however  :Smilie: 

Nark

p.s. I really didn't want to push too hard on my first day back... I'm dreading the soreness.

Was unavoidable tho...

IT's 8:42 pm here.. and i've been hella sore since lunch time  :Frown:  

I'm dreading the a.m.'s leg session.

----------


## WidowMaker

hey bro, you need to lay off the talking and start workin' out. LOL.
i thought i'd drop in and see some good training again and look what i find you over by the smoothie bar chattin' away. LOL.
yup! you'll get those extra 2lbs per week like that. LOL.
love ya -- mean it. hehehehe.

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^  :LOL:  

*Tuesday 8th January 2007

Legs; Abs 5 a.m.-6 a.m.


*Leg-extensions:

_No prior warm-up..._

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: 20 reps


Squats:

_No prior warm-up..._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [no belt]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [no belt]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps [no belt]
Set 4: 405 lbs: 6 reps [w/ belt]

Laying Leg-curls:

_No prior warm-up..._

Set 1: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 6 reps


Seated Angled Calf-raises:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 450 lbs: 8 reps


Leg-raises:

3 sets: 15 reps each set

_Pretty cool session. Quad strength was more or less the same. I got most of this session on cam as well.. so i'll try to upload some clips_

*-Nark*

----------


## chest6

*Waiting for clips*

Yeah...I think in the last 6 months my quads have shrug. My tear drop seems to have disappeared and I havent really gained strength like I did before. I tried hittin the high reps again but they still look flat and small  :Frown:

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^Here they are  :Smilie: 





> *Tuesday 8th January 2007*
> 
> *Legs; Abs 5 a.m.-6 a.m.*
> 
> 
> 
> Squats
> 
> Set 4: 405 lbs: 6 reps [w/ belt]


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRj2POvMHoI






> Seated Angled Calf-raises:
> 
> Set 4: 450 lbs: 8 reps


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4jh03JSniR4






> *Tuesday 12th December 2006 5 a.m.*
> 
> *Back; Biceps*
> 
> 
> Deadlifts:
> 
> *Set 4: 405 lbs: 5 reps [got this lift on digital cam]*
> Set 5: 455 lbs: 2 reps [grip failure]


 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuJeUiSEkwc

----------


## chest6

I believe the "lunk alarm" is malfunctioning in your gym  :Smilie:

----------


## UberSteroids

Ha! Cool vids man! I gotta post up some of my workouts!  :Big Grin:

----------


## *Narkissos*

:Big Grin: 

*Thursday 11th January (Happy Anniversary to me!!!)

Delts; Tris; Abs 5 a.m.*

_Prologue: For some reason i couldn't fall asleep at all. Who am i kidding? Chronic insomnia's the reason. I got 1hr of sleep last night... This session was a shocker to say the least_

*Seated Dumbbell Press:*

_warm-up: 30 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
warm-up: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
warm-up: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_


Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 85 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 4: 90 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [failure]


Seated Lateral Raises: _Straight arms..._

Set 1: 15 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 2: 20 lb dumbbells: 12 reps
Set 3: 25 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 4: 25 lb dumbbells: 8 reps

Barbell Upright Rows:

4 sets: 70 lbs: 10 reps each set


Close-grip Bench press:

_warm-up: bare bar: 6 reps
warm-up: 95 lbs: 6 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 3 reps [failure]

Tricep Pressdowns:

Set 1: 65 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 95 lbs: 8 reps

One arm Dumbbell French Press:

2 sets: 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm, each set

Decline Sit-up:

Set 1: 30 reps
Set 2: 30 reps

_SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET session... Sorry i left my cam at home lol_

*-Nark*

----------


## JohnboyF

Looking good Big Bro,

90's on DB you haven't hit those for a while ... 

Upright 70's come now that junior weight  :LOL: 

Aweseome close grip bench....  :Thumps Up: 

what are the plans for tonight? I'm assuming some serious TLC??? 


(congrats btw)

----------


## *Narkissos*

:Smilie:  Yea my delt poundage has been limited due to the indirect stimulation they got when i trained them after pecs.

I'll be back pressing the 100s in no time  :Smilie: 

Upright rows.. i prefer to laterals because laterals hurt my forearm..so i can never use an 'effective' weight. The movement of the two isn't dissimilar so i normally opt for this or cleans. For some reason tho i wasn't feeling the 'groove' of the exercise.. so i didn't up the poundage.

TLC  :Smilie: 

We had a great time man.. Thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## JohnboyF

"had" the night is still young.... and i know you...

Music in the background * EYE of the Tiger*

----------


## *Narkissos*

LMAO!  :LOL:  

*Friday 12th January*

*Rest*

----------


## chest6

sorry but im just gonna repeat what faiz said.. :Frown: 

with the good weight on the cg
havent seen u hit the 90s in awhile on shoulder press...

oh and..

you better be sleepin right now  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ Hell no. I'm Up talking to Faiz and eating junk food.

It's 3:13 a.m. here...  :Frown:

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Saturday 13th January 2007*

*Back; Calves 5 a.m.-6 a.m.*

_General warm-up: Laying leg-curls:_

_1 set: 45 lbs: 10 reps_


Deadlifts:

_warm-up: bare bar: 2 sets: 10 reps [no belt no straps]_
_warm-up: 135 lbs: 5 reps [no belt no straps]_
_warm-up: 225 lbs: 5 reps_

Set 1: 405 lbs: 5 reps [w/ belt; no straps]


Chins:

3 sets: bodyweight x failure: set 1: 8 reps; set 2: 6 reps; set 3: 5 reps


V-bar Pulldowns:

_warm-up: 125 lbs: 8 reps_

Set 1: 145 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 145 lbs: 8 reps

Bent Over Barbell Row: _Torso parallel to floor..._

_warm-up: 135 lbs: 8 reps_

Set 1: 185 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 8 reps

Corner Rows [improvised t-bar rows]: _Torso parallel to floor..._

_warm-up: 70 lbs: 8 reps_

Set 1: 105 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 175 lbs: 4 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps; 70 lbs: 4 reps

Lumbar Crunches [short ROM hyperextensions]:

3 sets: 10 reps each set


Seated Calf-raise:

_warm-up: 50 lbs: 20 reps_

5 sets: 100 lbs: 10 reps each set


_An ok session... Was anticipating a better deadlift. 405 raw was pretty smooth... but the feeling i got from it told me that 495 raw wouldn't have been possible today...so i rescinded._

*-Nark*

----------


## chest6

how many reps on the 405..it doesnt say  :Frown:

----------


## *Narkissos*

Sorry about that.. i typed up right after i came in from the gym. Typed so fast that i missed that bit lol.

All reps for each set were the same.

----------


## chest6

lookin forward to seein you pull 545+ again  :Smilie:

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ Maybe some day soon. I think i'm changing my goals for the year. We'll talk  :Wink: 

*Wednesday 17th January 2007

Chest; Biceps; Abs 5 a.m.

*_prologue: Woke at my usual time (4:30 a.m.).. but didn't consume my pre-workout shake (very fast-assimilating pro/carb)... Trained on an empty stomach.. like i always used to. Thought it would've negatively impacted my training session since i've been doing a light pro/carb pre-training and it's been 'working' (i.e. i've been getting a better pump.. but i can't say that i've been actually stronger than when i train on an empty stomach).

Well it didn't negatively affect my session... Check it out._


Flat Dumbbell Bench Press:

_warm-up: 30 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
warm-up: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
warm-up: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
warm-up: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
*Set 2: 110 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [PERSONAL BEST]*****
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

****_Got pain here in my right shoulder.. even though the reps were smooth and slow. I think maybe i hyperextended in the max stretch position...due to my elbow placement. I had them perpendicular to my body... or maybe a little bit more than perpendicular. Maybe they were too high. Anyway.. i'll revise elbow placement on the next session if possible._


Incline Dumbbell Bench Press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [failure]
Set 3: 90 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [failure]****

****_failed mid-way up on the 6th rep_


Dumbbell Pullover:****

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 90 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

****_I paused for about 2 secs in the max stretch position (the bottom of the movement)...then reversed the movement. It wasn't an explosive positive however. Both the descent and ascent were smooth and controlled._


Seated Alternate Dumbbell Curls:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each arm
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps each arm
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps each arm [failure]

One arm Dumbbell Preacher Curls:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm

Set 2: 40 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm***

***_Started with the right arm.. but only got 3 reps unassisted.. Got a spot for 3 reps. Then went to the left arm.. where i completed 6 reps unassisted. Can't believe my left arm is that much stronger.. I'm right-handed at that, and my right arm is bigger._

Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps each arm****

****_Started with the right arm again..Same number of reps & assists. This time i failed mid-rep on the 6th rep with the left arm..and got and assist to complete the rep._

Roman Chair Sit-ups:

2 sets: 15 reps each set


Leg-raises:

2 sets: 15 reps each set


_Comments: Weird muscular imbalance right arm v.s. left. Will have to look into correcting this. Also, i think i'm going to change my pre-training regime. Gonna probably just supplement with BCAAs and a thermogenic (optionals) pre-training... instead of a liquid meal.

GREAT SESSION!_


*-Narkissos*

----------


## MotoLifter

thanks for doing all this work for us Nark. Iv been following your log for awhile (without posting) and it has given me some great ideas that are resulting in awesome new growth. Thanks again man, it really helps. Keep up the good work...

MOTO

----------


## chest6

60lb dumbbell curls..I still hate you

PM me on the new goals..wanna hear em

----------


## *Narkissos*

> thanks for doing all this work for us Nark. Iv been following your log for awhile (without posting) and *it has given me some great ideas that are resulting in awesome new growth.* Thanks again man, it really helps. Keep up the good work...
> 
> MOTO


No prob man.. I'm glad i helped in some small way  :Thumps Up:  




> 60lb dumbbell curls..I still hate you
> 
> PM me on the new goals..wanna hear em


You should have a PM a-coming  :Wink:

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Friday 19th January 2007

Legs 5 a.m.-6:15 a.m.

*_Prologue: Another night of insomnia. The last time i remember being displayed on my cellphone before i fell asleep was 3:30 a.m... and my alarm went off at 4:45 a.m.

This happened yesterday as well..That's why i didn't train. The week's almost over however.. so i had no choice this morning. Got up.. hit 3 caps of a stimulant/thermogenic supplement i had knocking around..and headed to the gym.

This is how it went:_



Laying Legcurl:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 6: 135 lbs: 6 reps

Stiff-leg/straight-leg Deadlifts: 

_These were done on a 6" platform. I lowered the bar to my toes on each rep. Since i loaded the bar with 45s.. this meant that on each rep the plates extended about 4" past the platform...increasing the ROM by about 4"

The set with the bare bar served to 'un-knot' my groin. Due to the extreme ROM i use on this exercise (and previous injury to the groin area) if i don't approach increases slowly i get a painful cramp near in my adductor.

Execution: flat back tru-out; straight legs (no bend in knees); no straps; no belt

warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 275 lbs: 10 reps****

_**In retrospect i could've handled 315+ here.. but i had opted for the 275 because of the energy demands that the increased ROM and rep-range were placing on my grip strength.The tired worn feeling i was getting on the 2nd set made me doubt that i could grip the bar for the entire duration of the 3rd set if i had gone heavier._


Leg-extensions: 

_This was used just a general warm-up for my knees..since i had noted some discomfort the previous week. I dropped the rep range to correspond to the perceived energy level of my sleep-deprived state. None of the sets were done to failure.. and neither were they heavy._

Set 1: 45 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 180 lbs: 10 reps

Leg-press: _Close stance...

warm-up: 300 lbs: 20 reps_

Set 1: 660 lbs: 15 reps [failure]****

****_Far short of my usual...and far more taxing._


Barbell Squats:

2 sets: 315 lbs: 10 reps each set


_I started to hyperventilate at this point.. at the end of the second set. I think the intensity level was too high: rest periods to short.. or the thermogenics didn't agree with my body. Whatever the cause, i couldn't catch my breath... and this is the closest i've come to puking since i was a toddler. It felt like i could've tossed it at any moment. Only thing is.. i was training on an empty stomach..so i know that nothing wouldn't have come up.. cus there was nothing there._


Calf press [leg-press station]:

_warm-up: 300 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 660 lbs: 12 reps [failure]


Seated Angled Calf-raise:

_warm-up: 180 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 360 lbs: 10 reps [failure]


Seated Calf-raise:

_warm-up: 50 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 100 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 150 lbs: 7 reps [failure]


_It was an interesting and very fast-paced session to say the least._

*-Narkissos*

----------


## Columbus

Nark - sorry to chime in but a savor? L-Tyrpnophan and a little kava kava or valerian root....trust me......will kill all forms of insomnia!
SAFE AND VERY VERY EFFECTIVE

----------


## UberSteroids

Nice session Nark.
180 on leg extensions that nice. I bet that felt good!  :Big Grin: 
Keep it up!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Nark - sorry to chime in but a savor? L-Tyrpnophan and a little kava kava or valerian root....trust me......will kill all forms of insomnia!
> SAFE AND VERY VERY EFFECTIVE


Thanks for the input.

I've tried everything tho OTC bro.

I've been an insomniac for the last 5 years. Kava-kava tryptophat; 5-htp; valerian root; passion flower; melatonin; anti-histamines; sex; carbs... No workie.

Well anti-histamines 'work'.. but not in the manner that i need. They knock me out... but i feel like shit when i wake: more tired.

They knock me out cold... but it's not a deep sleep. It's like being awake: restful.. but not recuperative.




> Nice session Nark.
> 180 on leg extensions that nice. I bet that felt good! 
> Keep it up!


Was a nice session imo.. yup

Far lighter than usual.

For example..I normally rep 270 lb (cus that's all it can hold lol) on the leg extension for the same number of reps that i did the 180 today.

 :Frown:

----------


## chest6

270 on leg ext? Does ur ass come off the bench and you hike the weight up? Theres no way I could get that up unless I did that..

Session looks good..hittin 315 for 10 musta been hard after all that volume beforehand

----------


## *Narkissos*

> 270 on leg ext?


Yea: http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...&postcount=609

Remember on my last leg session i put 20 reps in 180 lbs confortably.

Same with the session before.. with pauses at the top of each rep.





> Does ur ass come off the bench and you hike the weight up? Theres no way I could get that up unless I did that..


Nah... My quads aren't locked into the machine either. Nothing's holding me down.. but the only movement occurs at the knee joint.. No ass jerky movements to get the weight up. I don't believe in that.  :Smilie: 




> Session looks good..hittin 315 for 10 musta been hard after all that volume beforehand


It actually wasn't bad at all.

If you check back, although i don't normally do hamstrings first in my leg workout.. i do happen to do twice as many repetitions for each of the quad exercises that i do before squatting. So i'd in more or less the same state of exhaustion.

I was tired though. The not sleeping hurt more than the volume ever could  :Frown: 

-Nark

----------


## chest6

> Yea: http://forums.steroid.com/showpost.p...&postcount=609
> 
> Remember on my last leg session i put 20 reps in 180 lbs confortably.
> 
> Same with the session before.. with pauses at the top of each rep.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm yeah I remember that. Id have to see your machine maybe its different. 270lbs on a single joint exercise is tough for me to imagine. I have done it before..but there was a lot of jerky movement  :LOL: 
I guess Im stuck with the conclusion that you have freaky strong quads..fair enough  :Smilie: 

Yeah I couldnt imagine not sleeping. I cant see how you do it. I could probably squat 225 maybe on no sleep..not 405 like you manbeast  :LOL: 

I have actually thought about pre exhausting quads when I can start doing squats again. Its time to try something new because Ive been doing squats then leg press for WAY too long now..

----------


## Columbus

My god......You tired this combo together right L-Trypnophan, kava kava AND at least 500mg of Valerian???? Nothing?

go see a doc bro.....that's no good......get some ambium and you'll never ever feel better....no hangover, well rested, etc....


My prob is that I piss every 2 hours.....now that sucks!

----------


## chest6

I piss at least every 2 hours..if not every 1. Sometimes every 30 mins.

Bad for a cashier that cant leave his register

man, Im sure Nark has seen a doctor plenty of times..as it seems this problem has been around for awhile...

----------


## *Narkissos*

> man, Im sure Nark has seen a doctor plenty of times..as it seems this problem has been around for awhile...


When i saw the doc her course of action was limited to prescription drugs.

I don't so 'drugs'.

Not even an OTC painkiller when i have a headache. I've probably used anti-biotics only once in the last decade.

I'm like that.. so i turned down her sleeping pill prescription.

And yes columbus, i've exhausted the natural sleeping supps.

I believe i've been up to 25 mg of Melatonin as well.

----------


## S431M7

Nark,

These are cool motivational videolinks and they don't lie your progress, but I'm surprise compound sentences do bother your intelligences.  :LOL: 

Keep up the spirit, man!




> ^^Here they are 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRj2POvMHoI
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Nark,
> 
> These are cool motivational videolinks and they don't lie your progress, but I'm *surprise* compound sentences do bother your *intelligences*. 
> 
> Keep up the spirit, man!


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

The correct tense would be the _past tense_: "surprised".

And.. 'intelligences', being plural, would not fit in your 'sentence'... as you are addressing but one individual.

Please refrain from cluttering my log with your poor attempt at humor.

Stick to your ambigously worded 'question threads'.

e.g. 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=279763
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=281170


You know.. the kind people read.. and ignore.

----------


## chest6

Nark...do your legs feel like solid tree bark or more of a shrub..maybe even a Mountain top glaciers in the cold partseses of the countries?

----------


## thekaydense

> Thanks for the input.
> 
> I've tried everything tho OTC bro.
> 
> I've been an insomniac for the last 5 years. Kava-kava tryptophat; 5-htp; valerian root; passion flower; melatonin; anti-histamines; sex; carbs... No workie.
> 
> Well anti-histamines 'work'.. but not in the manner that i need. They knock me out... but i feel like shit when i wake: more tired.
> 
> They knock me out cold... but it's not a deep sleep. It's like being awake: restful.. but not recuperative.
> ...


yeah bro anti histamines make feel so groggy in the morning. 

ever tried GABA? ive heard it works wonders, though i havent tried yet.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Nark...do your legs feel like solid tree bark or more of a shrub..maybe even a Mountain top glaciers in the cold partseses of the countries?


Yea actually.. Does that mean they'll grow?

C'mon.. Positive encouragement wanted.






^^LMAO!  :LOL:  





> yeah bro anti histamines make feel so groggy in the morning.


Yea.. and it takes me hours to recover. When i use 'em i'm walking around like a zombie til noon  :Frown: 




> ever tried GABA? ive heard it works wonders, though i havent tried yet.


No admittedly i haven't used that.

I did have a rationale for not using it.. but i can't remember at this point. :Hmmmm:  .. Maybe cus it wasn't available in my region. Or something about legality.

I haven't read on the compound in years. Would have to refresh my memory.

Thanks for the input.  :Smilie: 

----------------------------


*Monday 22nd January 2007*

*Shoulders; Triceps 5:20 a.m.- 6:15 a.m.*

_Prologue: Another night of not sleeping. Went to bed at 3:45 a.m. and woke @ 4:45 a.m. Got to the gym late because my girlfriend never showed up... She didn't call either. So i had to stroll over to my dad's house and borrow his vehicle. I trained this morning on an empty stomach as well. Here's how it went:_ 

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press:

_warm-up: 30 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_
_warm-up: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_
_warm-up: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_
_warm-up: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 90 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [failure]
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 4: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

Seated Behind-the-Neck Press: _Lowering the bar to the traps on each rep.._

_warm-up: bare bar: 6 reps_
_warm-up: bare bar: 6 reps_
_warm-up: 95 lbs: 6 reps_
_warm-up: 115 lbs: 6 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 4 reps [failure]
Set 2: 135 lbs: 4 reps [failure]
Set 3: 135 lbs: 4 reps [failure]

Behind-the-back Shrugs: _No straps... w/ pause at both the top and bottom of each rep..._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 8 reps [grip failure]

Close-grip Bench press: _Full ROM..._

_warm-up: bare bar: 6 reps_
_warm-up: 95 lbs: 6 reps_
_warm-up: 115 lbs: 6 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 6 reps

Parallel Bar dip: _Close grip... full ROM_

3 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set


One-arm Dumbbell French-press:

3 sets: 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm.. each set


_Nice session... Had a little trap discomfort since i hadn't hit 'em directly in a while. Had a little delt discomfort with the behind-the-neck press.. for the same reason. It wasn't pain however.. It was like a deep muscle pump. Had some wrist issues with the close-grip bench.. as well as (strangely so) balance issues. It felt like one side of the bar was heavier than the next. I changed the bar after the second set (185 x 6) because during the set it felt like the bar would slip from my grip. (i was using the false thumb grip). The bar didn't appear bent.. but i wasn't taking the chance._

_Nice pump overall.. and pretty decent poundage imo._

*-Nark*

----------


## chest6

How far apart are your hands during the CG press?

Ive found my wrists hurt too when I bring them too close

----------


## Columbus

Ever try decline close grip, much much less strain on delts....give em a shot.


Also, I've ALWAYS kept my feet planted and no movement when doing shrugs UNTIL I trained next to Cutler two weeks ago....you should see is momemntum...I don't think he does one lift with perfect form...

----------


## Got Insulin?

i feel ya with the insomnia..im lucky to get 6 hours to sleep at night...in the same boat when it comes to not taking prescription drugs, got prescribed to seroquel and ambien but refused. if you find something let me know. good luck with everything, excellent progress, i ve been keeping up with you for a while. always have admired your dedication and being able to balance school and this lifestyle..not easy i know.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 23rd January 2007

Back 5:05 a.m.- 5:55 a.m.

*_Prologue: Same ole...different day. Fell asleep at 3:30 a.m... Alarm went off at 4:30 a.m. Trained on an empty stomach. Here's how it went:_ 

V-bar Pulldown: _Very strict reps...Pulling to upper chest_

_warm-up: 75 lbs: 8 reps
warm-up: 85 lbs: 8 reps
warm-up: 95 lbs: 8 reps_

Set 1: 125 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 170 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 170 lbs: 8 reps

Bent-Over Barbell Row: 

_These were done on a 6" platform.. Lowering the bar to toes on each rep for increased ROM. Did a dead hang at the bottom of each rep to emphasize the stretch._

_warm-up: 95 lbs: 8 reps
warm-up: 95 lbs: 8 reps

No Belt; No straps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 6 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Row:

_These were done with the elbows out to the side: perpendicular to the body.. as opposed to tucked in close to the body... mimicking the form i use with the barbell equivalent. Each rep was very strict._

Set 1: 70 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm
Set 4: 80 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm

Wide-grip Lat Pulldown:

4 sets: 105 lbs: 8 reps each set


_Solid session... Great pump._

*-Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

> How far apart are your hands during the CG press?
> 
> Ive found my wrists hurt too when I bring them too close


6" i believe.

I think the pain was just from not sleeping. I think my body was telling me it was wearing thin..cus i could feel every little ache during this session.  :Frown: 

I used to do all my tricep pressing exercises closer actually.. but i switched to this grip as it allows me to move more weight.

I realise that wrist pain from too close a grip is due to balance issues. When the grip is so close the wrist flexors have to stabilise the bar moreso than they're accustomed.




> Ever try decline close grip, much much less strain on delts....give em a shot.


I have.. ROM's too short.. so i dropped 'em.

I think full ROM exercises are the key to tricep development.. When i added movements with fuller ROMs my triceps improved. This is why i now always do a one-arm french press at the end of my tri workout.




> i feel ya with the insomnia..im lucky to get 6 hours to sleep at night...in the same boat when it comes to not taking prescription drugs, got prescribed to seroquel and ambien but refused. *if you find something let me know*. good luck with everything, excellent progress, i ve been keeping up with you for a while. always have admired your dedication and being able to balance school and this lifestyle..not easy i know.


Will do bro.

Thanks for the encouraging words.. and thanks for following.

Means a lot to me.

-Nark

----------


## Columbus

NARK - CAN i ASK A QUESTION - DO YOU DEADLIFT EVERY OTHER week? Do you feel lthis is more benefitial? Also do you fell you can train and achieve just as much mass without deadlifting every single week?

I just have a mindset whereas if I dont DL, it's like doing legs without squatting...feel lazy.....thoughts?

----------


## UberSteroids

> *Bent-Over Barbell Row: 
> 
> These were done on a 6" platform.. Lowering the bar to toes on each rep for increased ROM. Did a dead hang at the bottom of each rep to emphasize the stretch.
> 
> warm-up: 95 lbs: 8 reps
> warm-up: 95 lbs: 8 reps
> 
> No Belt; No straps
> 
> ...


Nark, when You are doing You working sets, how do YOu grip the barbell ?
How wide of a grip ? Palms over the bar or bicep curl grip ?
Very nice lifts!
Thanks

----------


## *Narkissos*

> NARK - CAN i ASK A QUESTION - DO YOU DEADLIFT EVERY OTHER week?


No..when it's in my training cycle i do it every week. It wasn't in my back routine this week because i've dropped it. It's no longer useful for my goals.

I may re-add it in a couple weeks..or a couple months.

Depending on my physique responds




> Do you feel lthis is more benefitial?


No.. i feel doing it every week (providing it's in your traning rotation) is necessary... with exception.




> Also do you fell you can train and achieve just as much mass without deadlifting every single week?


Mass possibly.. strength no.





> Nark, when You are doing You working sets, how do YOu grip the barbell ?
> How wide of a grip ? Palms over the bar or bicep curl grip ?
> Very nice lifts!
> Thanks


I use palms over for all my bck exercises cept one: the underhand grip pulldown. And this exercise is used only rarely.

I really don't think underhand grip barbell rows do much of anything cept tickle the ego.. in my humble opinion at least.

ROM is too short... scapulae reaction is more difficult.. and bicep rectruitment too high.

In my humble opinion at least

----------


## Columbus

great stuff......good luck to you bro.....I'm going to rotate weekly...rack vs conventional.......high vs low rep......keep up the solid training and I will find something to knock you out for the night....lol.....

----------


## thekaydense

> Yea actually.. Does that mean they'll grow?
> 
> C'mon.. Positive encouragement wanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


here you go heres what bb.com says. 

GABA, or Gamma-Aminobutryic Acid, is a powerful amino acid that was first discovered in 1883 in Berlin. It is actually classified as a nearuotransmitter, which means it helps nerve impulses cross the synapses (gaps) and communicate better. GABA has a great number of positive effects on the nervous system.

In addition, GABA has some startling effects on promoting fat loss. How does this work? GABA stimulates the production of Human Growth Hormone (HGH). It is HGH that has been found in studies to facilitate the metabolism of fats in the body. HGH is also known for it's powerful muscle-building effects. Awesome! Increasing HGH is definitely a good thing, especially for bodybuilders. HGH tends to decrease naturally with age, so the older you get, the harder it is to lose fat. That's one reason GABA has become so popular.

Other studies have shown that GABA increases the body's sleeping cycle and patients reported much more vivid dreams. Getting a good night's sleep and obtaining more rest can lead to more energy throughout the day. Not to mention, increasing fat loss and promoting muscle growth also leads to an increase in energy. More energy feelings of vigor are common side effects of supplementing with GABA!

ive never tried but ive heard great things from people ill let you know soon though when i do get it.

----------


## UberSteroids

Wake up Nark! It has been a week!
Need to straighten You out! Same with Audis!  :Frown:  
Where is the Journal to follow ? 
Better have some good sessions to update! 
 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^No sessions.

---------------------------------
*Tuesday January 30th 2007

Chest; Biceps; Triceps; Abs 5 a.m.

*_Prologue: Been having a really rough time the past three weeks: school-wise; life-wise; relationship-wise. Haven't been eating, sleeping...and now, neither have i been training. None of the above by choice. I can't sleep because my mind won't shut off... I'm thinking about being medicated for that. I can't eat because my mind isn't towards food... I have no appetite nor inclination. I haven't trained because i haven't been sleeping nor eating..and thus felt weak physically. Getting lactic acid burn from normal routine things...lactic acid burn that you'd get from a high intensity workout. All that's kept me grounded is my music ..which i have delved into obsessively...writing and composing to keep my mind from imploding.

Fell asleep this morning at 3:45 a.m. Awoke before the alarm went off at 4:15 (was supposed to go off at 4:30). Headed off to the gym on an empty stomach.

Here's how it went.._

Incline Dumbbell Bench Press:

_warm-up: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
warm-up: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
warm-up: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 110 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [failure]

Flat Dumbbell Bench Press:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [failure]
Set 2: 90 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [failure]
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [failure]

Dumbbell Pullover:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbell: 6 reps

Standing Close grip Barbell Curl: _hands spaced 6" apart... all reps done strictly_

_warm-up: bare bar: 6 reps
warm-up: 40 lbs: 6 reps_

Set 1: 60 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 80 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 6 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curls:

3 sets: 30 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm each set

Close-grip Bench press:

_At this point my biceps had a skin-stretching pump. They acted like a cushion impeding my range-of-motion here. Had to consciously try to touch my chest on each rep of the first few sets...until the blood was redirected to my triceps.

warm-up: bare bar: 6 reps
warm-up: 95 lbs: 6 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 205 lbs: 4 reps ****

****_stopped the reps of this set about 1" from my chest...paused, then reversed the movement._

One-arm Dumbbell French press:

3 sets: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm..each set

Decline sit-up:

3 sets: 20 reps each set

_Session took exactly one-hour to complete. Rest periods were very short.Off to school now...I've class from 10 a.m. to 8 p.m._ 

*-Narkissos*

----------


## UberSteroids

So basically no sleep!
Well, it is a nice session! 

Nark, could You explain a little bit of how You do Your D-bell pull overs? If You had video one day it would be great. I tried doing them but I don't seem to get it right because everthing else gives out beofre my back does.
Thanks!

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^I'd put a vid up.. but my cam (which i've been using to put up the recent vids and pics) died on me  :Frown: .

I have two different executions... One for back training and one for chest/serratus training.

Hand positioning is generally similar.. but bench positioning isn't.

For chest i use a flat bench... and i maintain a static pectoral contraction through-out the exercise. i.e. i squeeze the bar real tight (may or may not interlock fingers)...and keep my pecs contracted. I lower as close to the floor as possible (while keeping my elbows in).. When i reverse the motion i pull in an arc to my lower pecs..where i can get a full and hard contraction.

For back i do pullovers on a decline bench..to keep the tension on my lats specifically.

Also i don't pull the dumbbell past the point where tension on the lat ceases.

You can basically establish this point by feeling it out on the first rep.

-N

----------


## UberSteroids

Perfect, thats what I was looking for. Because I wanted to target my back but did it on flat bench and my chest and shouledrs would feel more than back.
Didn't try decline. 
Thanks a lot Nark!

----------


## Columbus

Nark - 1 question..you said you dropped DLifts because its not in our current goals.....what does that entail? More mass, less strength?

----------


## chest6

Pretty solid session considering all the details you mentioned..

Hope things improve for ya  :Thumps Up:

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^Honestly i'm taking it one day at a time. The hardest parts are not sleeping...and trying to get back the desire to eat. When i go to train i feel like one of the 'norms'.. 

_________________________________________________
*Thursday 1st February 2007*

*Legs; Abs: Back at the school gym*

_Prologue: Still not eating or sleeping. Training at the university gym..which lacks most basic equipment. So i did deads for hamstrings.. because there are no machines for such_

Stiff-leg Deadlifts: _Pulling from the floor: no belt, no straps..._

_warm-up: bare bar: 7 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 405 lbs: 2 reps [grip failure]

Barbell Squats:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 8 reps

_Comments: The school gym has no mirrors in the squat area. Since they cater mainly to female students (and guys trying to pick up females), the mirrors are around the cardio equipment..so the chicks can check their hair. I feel more comfortable squatting when i can see myself.. so i stopped at 315 lbs._

Barbell Front Squats:

2 sets: 135 lbs: 10 reps each set

Calf-raises: _on leg-press station_

Set 1: 110 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 220 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 352 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 484 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 572 lbs: 8 reps

_Comments: The school's poundage are a mix of kilogram plates and pound plates... Thus the odd poundages_

Standing smith-machine calf-raises:

3 sets: 225 lbs: 10 reps; 8 reps; 8 reps

Leg-raises:

3 sets: 15 reps each set

_Decent session._

*Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 5th February 2007 5:30-6:30 p.m.

Back; Shoulders: The university gym...*

_Prologue: Another long and tiring day. Minimal food consumed. Was an extremely hot day, and the heat etc. combined to leave me feeling sick and nauseous all day. The a/c in the gym was a pleasant change. BG fell rapidly once there though._

Underhand grip Pull-ups: _grip about shoulder-width..._

4 sets: bodyweight: 8 reps; 8 reps; 6 reps [failure]; 5 reps [failure]


Bent over Barbell Row: _No 'warm-up'..._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 275 lbs: 4 reps [w/straps]; 225 lbs: 3 reps [w/o straps]

Deadlifts:

Set 1: 225 lbs: 4 reps
Set 2: 405 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 495 lbs: 3 reps [w/ straps and belt]

One-arm Dumbbell Row:

3 sets: 75 lb dumbbells: 10 reps each arm...each set

Standing Barbell Press:****

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 6 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 4 reps w/ assistance.

_**I started each set from the floor: cleaning the barbell to shoulder height...then pressing_

_Pretty decent session. Nice smooth clean.
The gym was much too full for my liking though._

*Nark*

----------


## chest6

back to 495 on deads..thats a plus. Sure the straps helped out a lil. The tat fine now im guessin?

I really cant squat w/o mirrors either i dont blame ya. 

Mirrors by cardio equipment  :LOL:  Ive seen that at one gym in my lifting career  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

The straps definately helped... I'd say i'm not far from my max.. but i couldn't go near it because i had deadlifted a couple days prior and everything was still sore. Not lifting with straps for a while certainly reduced the total net overload though.. 495 felt like 585 on the descent lol.

The tatt is healed..but i'm still avoiding bruising it.

----------


## chest6

yeah I hear ya

When/If I start doing deads again I'll be lucky to get 315 off the floor  :LOL:

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ No stress man.

Bleh..deadlifts. I had dropped them.. but since the workload at school forced me to use the school gym i had no choice but to re-add 'em. Since the school gym doesn't even have a leg curl station.

----------


## UberSteroids

> yeah I hear ya
> 
> When/If I start doing deads again I'll be lucky to get 315 off the floor


Well than if this happens, You'll be right there with me haha! That should make You feel good! Me at my peak performances and You just starting hahah! Same weights!

----------


## Columbus

Why would you ever drop them, UNLESS, of course, you are injured as in Chest's condition......


They are the fundamental element to a big back.........

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ :LOL:  yea...right.

----------


## Columbus

then im wrong............

----------


## audis4

> ^^ yea...right.


 :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Columbus

> 


Good way to get your post count up......

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 7th February 2007 6:05-7:05 p.m.

Chest; Biceps; Triceps: The university gym*

Incline Dumbbell Bench press:

_warm-up: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
warm-up: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

Flat Dumbbell Bench Press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 90 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [failure]

Dumbbell Pullover:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbell: 6 reps****

_**6 reps were easy...too easy. The university gym doesn't carry dumbbells heavier than 100 lbs though._


Seated Alternate Dumbbell Curls:

_warm-up: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_ 

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 70 lb dumbbells: 6 reps


Standing close-grip Barbell Curl:

_warm-up: bare bar: 6 reps_

2 sets: 95 lbs: 6 reps [strict]


Close-grip Bench Press:

_warm-up: bare bar: 6 reps_
_warm-up: 95 lbs: 6 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 3 reps

One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

3 sets: 25 lb dumbbells: 8 reps each arm each set

Leg-raises:

3 sets: 20 reps each set

_Decent workout._

*-Nark*

----------


## chest6

> The university gym doesn't carry dumbbells heavier than 100 lbs though.
> *-Nark*


Yeah...I feel your pain there  :Frown:   :Frown:

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Sunday 11th February 2007

Legs 5 a.m.

*_Prologue: Didn't sleep much the night prior.. as usual. Woke feeling weak as hell... and that feeling continued tru the workout._

Leg-press:

_warm-up: 2 sets: 120 lbs: 20 reps each set_

Set 1: 300 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 540 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 705 lbs: 6 reps

ATG Squats:

_These were done ass-to-ground as opposed to my usual parallel. Just felt the need to 'wake up' some fibers i haven't recruited in a while. A 1" block was placed under heels._

_warm-up: 2 sets: 135 lbs: 10 reps each set_

Set 1: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps


ATG Hack-squats:

_These were done on the hack/hip-sled machine. These were ass-to-ground also. Stance differed here in that my feet were close together... Heels notably._

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 8 reps each set_

Set 1: 120 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 210 lbs: 8 reps

Dumbbell Walking Lunges:

3 sets: 40 lb dumbbells: 1 length of the gym each set.

Laying Leg-curls:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 70 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 115 lbs: 10 reps


Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 360 lbs: 10 reps

Seated Calf-raise:

Set 1: 50 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 150 lbs: 10 reps

_Pretty decent session all round. The lunges were an ASSBUSTER!. Squats.. I hadn't gone that far below parallel for a while..so that was interesting to say the least. Seated Calf-raises.. are touch and go. With the heavier poundage i don't 'feel' my calves anymore.. because circulation to my lower leg is more or less cut off by the pad of the machine. So their inclusion is 'ok' with lighter weights._

*-Narkissos*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 13th February 2007

Chest; Biceps 5:15 a.m.

*_Prologue: No sleep again last night. Fell asleep at 3:45.. woke at 4:45. What psychologists say about lack of sleep eliciting similar psychosomatic episodes as alcohol intoxication is correct. On my way to the gym i burst into hysterical laughter... due to the manifestation of a random 'funny' memory... and i could not stop lau***ng.

My girl was scared... Namely because the laughter came from nowhere.. I couldn't tell her what i found so funny.. the lau***ng pattern was not my usual.. Neither was my speaking voice. It was like if a whole different person was sitting next to her in the car. It was still dark out...so needless to say, she was freaked.

When we got inside i was still lau***ng. When i started my first couple sets.. i was still lau***ng. When the weight started to get 'heavy' i kind of sobered up. Weird... Time for sleeping drugs._


Flat Dumbbell Bench Press:

_warm-up: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
warm-up: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
warm-up: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [failure]


Incline Barbell Bench press:

_Lowering to neck/upper-clavicle on each rep..._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 155 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 175 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 195 lbs: 6 reps [assist on middle of 6th rep]
Set 5: 135 lbs: 10 reps [rep-out]

Dumbbell Pullover:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 12 reps
Set 2: 70 lb dumbbell: 12 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbell: 6 reps

Seated Alternate Dumbbell Curl:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

One-arm Dumbbell [improvised] preacher curl:

_The preacher bench was out of commission..so i set up an incline bench at a fairly steep incline...and did a preacher curl on it: standing behind the bench and draping my arm over it... Was pretty sweet!_

3 sets: 30 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm each set

Standing Hammer curls:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 12 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 8 reps

_Nice session..._

*-Nark*

----------


## chest6

> _The preacher bench was out of commission..so i set up an incline bench at a fairly steep incline...and did a preacher curl on it: standing behind the bench and draping my arm over it... Was pretty sweet!_


Yesss...I do that too sometimes. I was going to yesterday but all the "get cut for spring break" douches were in there. I used to love doin those.

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^Start back doing it...especially since your Bis are a lagging group for you. 

These and preachers really brought my bis up.. You'd notice i very rarely do barbell bicep movements.

Imo (for biceps) nothing overloads like a dumbbell...and nothing stretches the fascia like a dumbbell. It's the best of both worlds imo.

----------


## chest6

Yep, back about a year ago from now I was doing them consistently and seeing some decent growth. Stopped for no apparent reason. Tuesday I really squeezed my bi's at the top of the movement for preachers..really felt it good. Not sure why I don't always do this  :Hmmmm: 

Noticed that you don't hit barbell very often...trust me I pay attn to your log and try to emulate things that suit your strongpoints.. :Smilie: 

Another thing-stil lovin the french press. I'll keep hitting them until I can get some good weight with them and start to level off then I'll switch back to sumthin else.

----------


## Columbus

In no way a critituque Nakr, more of just a question for someone with you knowledge......why do you tend to focus ion the 6 reps range and th non=drop sets and ahve Faiz do more of a 10,8,9 routine and rop sets + cardio...is it to burn more cals? Tone? Just curious......thanks bro.

----------


## JohnboyF

> In no way a critituque Nakr, more of just a question for someone with you knowledge......why do you tend to focus ion the 6 reps range and th non=drop sets and ahve Faiz do more of a 10,8,9 routine and rop sets + cardio...is it to burn more cals? Tone? Just curious......thanks bro.


 
because nark is nark and faiz is faiz. As such each of our goals and needs are different.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> because nark is nark and faiz is faiz. As such each of our goals and needs are different.


^^  :EEK!:  you've even started to sound like me.

There can only be one!  :Big Grin: 




> In no way a critituque Nakr, more of just a question for someone with you knowledge......why do you tend to focus ion the 6 reps range and th non=drop sets and ahve Faiz do more of a 10,8,9 routine and rop sets + cardio...is it to burn more cals? Tone? Just curious......thanks bro.


Faiz's routine is customized according to him personally... and mine to me.

When putting together a routine i consider a number of things.

Included is: body-type; training history; response to various stimuli (cardio; rep-ranges; different training styles etc); sleeping patterns etc.

If you followed my log from its inception you'd see that i don't focus solely on the 6 rep range... Rather i use it almost exclusively for pecs.. namely because i've tried basically everything else for them over the past 9 years... with less than optimal results. Under-training seems to be working for them... so i stick to that. Strength training (2-6 reps/ set) seems to be working as well..so i incorporate that.

Biceps... i used 6 reps last session... But i hardly ever confine biceps to an particular rep-range. Honestly i could 30 reps or 2 reps and my biceps would still grow imo... They aren't a lagging bodypart... so i train then according to perceived ability on the day. Chest however, i train in the 6 rep range regardless.

RE: drop sets... I use them only when i 'can'.

'Can' being related to my diet and sleep patterns.

imo.. my body responds best to high volume and high frequency...

Optimally, training everything twice per week (using drop sets etc.) is when i get the best gains... and incidentally this, when used cyclically on Faiz, is where he saw his greatest/fastest gains.

I can't utilize either high volume (re: dropsets) or high frequency anytime soon as i don't sleep or eat enough... and i won't be in a position to do either for a while.

That is the rationale.

Narkissos

----------


## Columbus

great post...thnx

----------


## S.P.G

looking good dude keep it up.......yes im back lol

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ Bout damned time too  :Big Grin: 

Thought i'd have to send out a rescue party  :Big Grin: 
___________________________

*Friday 16th February 2007

Back; calves 5:15 a.m. -6:10 a.m.

*Deadlifts:

_warm-up: bare bar: 8 reps
warm-up: 135 lbs: 5 reps [no belt no straps]
warm-up: 225 lbs: 5 reps [no belt no straps]_

Set 1: 495 lbs: 3 reps [w/ belt & straps]


Underhand grip Chins:

4 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps each set


V-bar [improvised t-bar] corner rows:

Set 1: 105 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 175 lbs: 4 reps; 140 lbs: 4 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps; 70 lbs: 4 reps

Bent-Over Barbell Row:

Set 1: 115 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 165 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 4 reps; 115 lbs: 4 reps

[V-bar] Lat-Pulldown:

Set 1: 105 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 170 lbs: 4 reps; 140 lbs: 4 reps; 125 lbs: 4 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps

Calf-presses [leg-press station:

Set 1: 300 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 480 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 570 lbs: 10 reps; 390 lbs: 5 reps

_Good session..._

*-Nark*

----------


## Undecided09

I like ur lifts Nark...Heavy Hard, efficient...You see alot of people on here doing way too many things, way too many times...Refressing to see someone with such a good physique NOT do every machine in the gym!!


~M.A.D.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Saturday 17th February 2007

Shoulders; Triceps 5 a.m.*

Seated Dumbbell Press:

_warm-up: 30 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
warm-up: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
warm-up: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 90 lb dumbbells: 2 reps; 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [_drop-set_]


Seated Lateral Raise:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 25 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 4: 25 lb dumbbells: 10 reps


Seated Bent Lateral raise:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 12 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps


Cable Upright rows superset with Shrugs (behind-the-back):

Set 1: 55 lbs: 12 reps/ 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 8 reps/ 185 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 75 lbs: 8 reps/ 135 lbs: 10 reps


Close-grip Benchpress:

_warm-up: bare bar: 6 reps
warm-up: 95 lbs: 6 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 205 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 4 reps


Tricep Pressdown:

Set 1: 65 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 75 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 6 reps; 85 lbs: 4 reps [_drop-set_]

One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps each arm
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm
Set 3: 35 lb dumbbell: 4 reps; 25 lb dumbbell: 4 reps [_drop-set_]

_Good session... Imma drop the lateral raises from the next session and stick with strictly pressing movements however._

*-Nark*

----------


## S.P.G

> *Saturday 17th February 2007
> 
> Shoulders; Triceps 5 a.m.*
> 
> Seated Dumbbell Press:
> 
> _warm-up: 30 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
> warm-up: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
> warm-up: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_
> ...


nice workout.......bet you were pumped after that, i love doin triceps best pump ever lol.

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^  :LOL:  hell yea
__________________
*Monday 19th February 2007

Chest; Biceps; Cardio 5:10-6:20 a.m.*

_Prologue: Hurt my right elbow moving a bench while setting up equipment. Dunno how that happened..._

Incline Dumbbell Bench press:

_warm-up: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
warm-up: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps_

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 90 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [failed prematurely...]
Set 3: 90 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [drop-set]
Set 4: 90 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [drop-set]

Dumbbell Pullover:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 70 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 4: 80 lb dumbbell: 10 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher curl:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbell: 15 reps each arm
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps each arm
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm
Set 4: 35 lb dumbbell: 6 reps; 25 lb dumbbell: 4 reps [drop-set]
Set 5: 40 lb dumbbell: 4 reps; 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps [drop-set]


Cardio: _pwo:_ stationary bike: 20 minutes

_Good session..._

*-Nark*

----------


## audis4

looking good nark  :Smilie:  I wanna see 100's on incline soon  :Wink: 

no flat bench?

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^ i put 4 reps in the 110s on the incline two weeks back...check back in the log  :Wink: 

I normally put 6 in the 100s..

This week however i used a different rep scheme.. 

Instead of 6 reps on each set (warm-up and work sets), the goal was 10 reps per set.

So the muscle was more fatigued by the time i reached the 90s.

I'm not sure if imma stick with 10 reps for a couple weeks (hypertrophy-specific) or go back to 4-6 reps (strength-specific).

We'll see.

Thanks for following  :Wink:

----------


## audis4

Oh, makes sense. I'll be following nark  :Smilie:

----------


## brass-man

How're you sleeping?.....

----------


## Columbus

> ^^ Bout damned time too 
> 
> Thought i'd have to send out a rescue party 
> ___________________________
> 
> *Friday 16th February 2007
> 
> Back; calves 5:15 a.m. -6:10 a.m.
> 
> ...



not that you care, but I followed this exact routine yesterday *granted my 275x3 dead doesnt compare to yours but someday it may*

AND...............F-ing intense...............do you try and increase the weights each week, 5lbs, etc....... I got your delts tonight.......tried out Faiz, but I like working with barbell for more mass movements than dbells....only change or addition I make since it's delts only is I do standing oh press after strict bnp.....seated.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Oh, makes sense. I'll be following nark


I'm still waiting on that vid  :Wink: 




> How're you sleeping?.....


Honestly i'm not.

This semester, add insomnia to increased study demands... I'm shot  :Frown: 




> not that you care, but I followed this exact routine yesterday *granted my 275x3 dead doesnt compare to yours but someday it may*


Hey... of course i care  :AaGreen22:  

Don't discount your own poundage man... The weight'll come as long as you're consistent.




> AND...............F-ing intense...............


Glad you liked it.




> do you try and increase the weights each week, 5lbs, etc.......


No actually.

I never quite understood how people go into the gym with nubers in their head... instead of going in simply with the desire to go all-out. Energy levels will differ. External stimuli and stressors will differ also... so consistency is the only common factor which precedes progress... in my honest opinion at least.

I go into the gym with the goal to push the envelope of intensity at each session. Numbers, for me, aren't of consequence.

...rather, they're secondary.




> I got your delts tonight.......tried out Faiz, but I like working with barbell for more mass movements than dbells....only change or addition I make since it's delts only is I do standing oh press after strict bnp.....seated.


Standing press is a good addition after the seated BNP.

I like the clean and press better however... Why not try that?

-N

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 21st February 2007

Quads; Hams 5:15 a.m.- 6:15 a.m.

*Leg-press:

_Made an adjustment here to the seat...lowering the back support so the range-of-motion was increased. This made pressing a lot harder. Don't ask me why i did it.. i dunno lol. I guess i've been trying to make everything harder recently_

_warm-up: 120 lbs: 20 reps_

Set 1: 300 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 540 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 660 lbs: 8 reps; 540 lbs: 7 reps [drop-set]

Barbell Squats: _ATG

These were done ass-to-ground... with a 1/4" block under my heels_

_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 10 reps

Leg-extensions:

_warm-up: 45 lbs: 15 reps_

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps [_pause and hold at the top of each rep_]
Set 2: 180 lbs: 10 reps [explosive]; 90 lbs: 10 reps [dropset]


Laying Leg-curls:

_warm-up: 45 lbs: 20 reps_

Set 1: 70 lbs: 20 reps [failure]
Set 2: 90 lbs: 10 reps; 45 lbs: 5 reps [drop-set to failure]


_Decided against doing calves here. Not by choice however. I was too nauseous at this point to do anything but lie on the floor staring up at the ceiling. And even that was uncomfortable._

_Will do calves on another day... and maybe re-structure my routine from next week. (i miss squatting to parallel solely. This ATG thing is killing me!)_

_Decent session..._

*-Nark*

----------


## Columbus

maybe clean from the rack? Did deads yesterday, pretty taxing on the lower back.....no?

----------


## *Narkissos*

Cleans from the thigh.

A 'hang-clean'.

----------


## Columbus

yes....sorry! Just as effective? Would you do those after back or stick to the seated? Lower back taxed as it is....thoughts...

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^as effective? Yes.. less taxing overall, as it involves less musculature than the clean from the floor.

Workout order?

I'd fathom that if your erectors are taxed as is.. you should do them first while you're at your freshest.

----------


## Columbus

Next week I will do them.....I did the dbell press and then bnp.......enough presing for one day, although I do have chest today (light, i.e. smith bench, dbell press) because it's the one muscle group I really enjoy and feel is effective to wrok 2x a week.....short and intense both sesssions, usually paired once with bis and once with calves...I am going to start up n off-season journal (limited food discussion, trust me) just so I can get some insight from you guys........I really enjoy taking some routines out of your log, faizs and other members.........I'll go start it.

----------


## Columbus

My ? Nark was more of, when you train, do you know your previous pounds/weights used in the previous session? Do you record them there or just from memorization? I alwasys thought you had to keep increasing the weight or reps to build mass, or the body becomes stagnant, no?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> My ? Nark was more of, when you train, *do you know your previous pounds/weights used in the previous session*?


Yes.

I use basically the same exercises from week to week... and i basically know my poundages and the reps i can generally expect offhand.




> Do you record them there or just from memorization?


I record my sessions while i'm training..yes.

But i also basically memorize my sessions as well.

When i'm unsure of something or would like to change something i can check back to a previous date in my log book for reference.




> I alwasys thought you had to keep increasing the weight or reps to build mass, or the body becomes stagnant, no?


Yes and no.

Do you think we can indefinately increase strength?

I don't.

Further, the body doesn't know numbers... It knows workload. 

It knows failure... It knows when it's being taxed past its threshold.

These are the things i go to the gym with in mind.

-N

----------


## *Narkissos*

__________________________________
*Friday 23rd February 2007

Calves; Shoulders; Triceps 5:15 a.m.- 6:15 a.m.*

_Prologue: Yesterday was especially taxing. It was preceded by an all-nighter to get a presentation finished... Then i spent the entire day in the sun shooting an advertisement. Missed most of my meals yesterday because it was a continuous shoot. Crashed last night pretty hard and trained today on an empty stomach._

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 450 lbs: 6 reps [failure]; 360 lbs: 4 reps [drop-set]
Set 5: 450 lbs: 6 reps [failure]; 360 lbs: 4 reps [drop-set]

_I couldn't make the connection with my calves at all. I could see them contracting..but i couldn't feel anything. While i 'failed' at 450 lbs... i didn't feel taxed. I just couldn't get them contracted against the weight._

Hang Cleans:

_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps_

Set 1: 95 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 95 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 1 rep****
Set 5: 185 lbs: 4 reps

_** I pull the bar very close to my body... On set 4, on the way up, the bar snagged on the buckle of my lifting belt...halting the ascent. I stopped the set and checked myself for injury...then went back for Set 5.

On a side note.. i should've done another warm-up set with the bare bar..and then proceeded through the increments, instead of hopping from the bar to the weight. Or maybe, i should've done hang cleans as my second exercise._


Seated Dumbbell Press:

_warm-up: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
warm-up: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps_

Set 1: 90 lb dumbbells: 2 reps [failure]; 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [drop-set]
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [failure]; 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [drop-set]
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 3 reps [failure]; 60 lb dumbbells: 3 reps [drop-set]


Close-grip Bech press:

_warm-up: 95 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 205 lbs: 4 reps; 155 lbs: 4 reps [drop-set]

Wide-grip Tricep Pressdown:

Set 1: 65 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 85 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 4 reps; 85 lbs: 4 reps; 65 lbs: 4 reps [drop-set]

One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

3 sets: 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm each set****

_**There was no rest between sets...as soon as i finished with one arm i switched to the other._

_Overall... a pretty decent session...._

*-Nark*

----------


## Columbus

> ^^as effective? Yes.. less taxing overall, as it involves less musculature than the clean from the floor.
> 
> Workout order?
> 
> *I'd fathom that if your erectors are taxed as is.. you should do them first while you're at your freshes*t.


 :1hifu: 

Why did you do hang versus power cleans bro? We spoke on this earlier, but really, do you think there is a huge difference? I was thinking either hang clean and press or power cleans for today.......then some arnold presses.......ever do hang clean to a press?

----------


## UberSteroids

Nark, are You isolating chest from triceps on Your close grip bench press ?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> 


 :Don't know:  




> *Why did you do hang versus power cleans bro?* We spoke on this earlier, but really, do you think there is a huge difference? I was thinking either hang clean and press or power cleans for today.......then some arnold presses.......


I do hang cleans because power cleans recruit too much anxillary musculature.

My hams, glutes, and erectors are taxed on Back day; again on leg day.

Logic would suggest that overloading them again would be counterproductive... 

I've done full cleans probably 4 times in the last 9 years.






> ever do hang clean to a press?


Yes...Check my log.




> Nark, are You isolating chest from triceps on Your close grip bench press ?


No.

Firstly, the close grip bench is still a multi-joint exercise. It's impossible to 'isolate' anything.

Secondly.. i've structured my training routine so some bodyparts get stimulated twice per week: once directly, and once indirectly.

e.g. Hams get worked directly on leg day...and indirectly on back day.
Chest gets worked directly on chest day..and indirectly on shoulder day etc.

I've lowered the volume on the main day to make it more feasible as well.

----------


## chest6

> I do hang cleans because power cleans recruit too much anxillary musculature.
> * 
> My hams, glutes, and erectors are taxed on Back day; again on leg day.
> 
> Logic would suggest that overloading them again would be counterproductive...* 
> 
> *I've done full cleans probably 4 times in the last 9 years.*


 Yep, same here. I really see no use for them unless I was still playing football-which I'm not. More for explosivenss. Since I'm more gearing towards bb'ing now, I feel there are better exercises to achieve the same thing. Thing about cleans, is they really work your whole body. If I wanted to use them, I'd do a upper+lower body day.





> *Firstly, the close grip bench is still a multi-joint exercise. It's impossible to 'isolate' anything.*


Yeah..thats why I have mixed feeling about cg presses. If I do them, its on chest day. Its an added pressing exercise so sometimes I feel like I have to drop a few sets of presses before I hit them. Im doin an arm day now, so I won't do them as long as I'm doin an arm day. Dont get me wrong-theyre one of my favorite tricep mass exercises, I just have trouble findin where to place them..if to tack off a few pressing sets etc...

In agreement over most of that?

----------


## Columbus

wooooo.......I had no idea that little picture was a "flick off" pic...thought he was wavin.....my bad brutha......didnt mean it at all.........

I tried hang cleans to a press yesterday and am sore as hell today....I got arms (aka day off) today, then legs tomorrow so 48 hours of rest.....only could manange 65x10 to start with clean and press and finished with 95lbs x2 then 3 more with just the clean.......tough ass movememnt.....comparable with deads

I think I am going to start training 

cleans
deads
squat
off
cleans 
deads
squat

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Yep, same here. I really see no use for them unless I was still playing football-which I'm not. More for explosivenss. Since I'm more gearing towards bb'ing now, I feel there are better exercises to achieve the same thing. Thing about cleans, is they really work your whole body. If I wanted to use them, *I'd do a upper+lower body day*.


Yep... I feel that's actually the best way to incorporate 'em... 





> Yeah..thats why I have mixed feeling about cg presses. If I do them, its on chest day. Its an added pressing exercise so sometimes I feel like I have to drop a few sets of presses before I hit them. Im doin an arm day now, so I won't do them as long as I'm doin an arm day. Dont get me wrong-theyre one of my favorite tricep mass exercises, I just have trouble findin where to place them..if to tack off a few pressing sets etc...
> 
> In agreement over most of that?


Hit me up and i'll help you place 'em.




> wooooo.......I had no idea that little picture was a "flick off" pic...thought he was wavin.....my bad brutha......didnt mean it at all.........


'k




> I tried hang cleans to a press yesterday and am sore as hell today....*I got arms (aka day off) today, then legs tomorrow so 48 hours of rest*...


Shoulders...arms..then legs? And when do you 'rest'?




> ..only could manange 65x10 to start with clean and press and finished with 95lbs x2 then 3 more with just the clean....


Not bad.

Keep with it and the weight will go up. Provided you're not overtraining otherwise.. which you may be looking at your log.




> ...tough ass movememnt.....comparable with deads


Tough yes.

Comparable.. no.

The tough factor is shared...then the comparison dies.  :Wink: 




> I think I am going to start *over*training 
> 
> cleans
> deads
> squat
> off
> cleans 
> deads
> squat


Post fixed  :Wink:

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Saturday 24th February 2007

Back; Calves 3:30-4:30 p.m.

*_Prologue: Went out last night with my fiancee..so we didn't get to bed til around 4 a.m. ...so 3:30 p.m. was my 'morning' lol_


Wide-grip Chins:

Set 1: bodyweight: 11 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 8 reps
Set 3: bodyweight: 6 reps

_Bodyweight here is about 200 lbs... down from 212 lbs._

V-bar Lat Pulldowns:

_warm-up: 105 lbs: 15 reps_

Set 1: 125 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 8 reps; 125 lbs: 7 reps [drop-set]
Set 3: 170 lbs: 5 reps; 140 lbs: 5 reps; 125 lbs: 5 reps [drop-set]


Low-pulley Row: _Using the long lat bar..._

Set 1: 105 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 125 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 145 lbs: 6 reps; 125 lbs: 4 reps; 105 lbs: 5 reps [drop-set]

[V-bar] Improvised T-bar Row:

Set 1: 105 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 5 reps; 70 lbs: 5 reps [drop-set]
Set 3: 140 lbs: 5 reps; 70 lbs: 7 reps [drop-set to failure]


[Leg-press station] Calf-Raise:

_warm-up: 300 lbs: 10 reps [[email protected] max stretch position]
warm-up: 300 lbs: 10 reps [[email protected] max stretch position]_

Set 1: 480 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 570 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 660 lbs: 6 reps; 480 lbs: 4 reps [drop-set]

_Comments: Good session overall. Erectors and traps were too sore to deadlift. Rear delts, rotator cuff, and delts in general were 'tired'. i.e. They filled up with lactic acid during chins and pulldowns.. making the pump burn like a mofo. This is probably directly related to the shoulder session from the previous day. May change my split next week... and/or increase my food intake_

*-Nark*

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Monday 26th February 2007

Chest; calves; abs 5:10 a.m.-6:10 a.m.

*Barbell Flat Bench press: _Shoulder-width grip..._

_warm-up: bare bar: 20 reps
warm-up: bare bar: 20 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 9 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 3 reps; 135 lbs: 5 reps [drop-set]

Incline Dumbbell Bench:

Set 1: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 3 reps; 80 lb dumbbells: 3 reps; 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [drop-set]

Dumbbell Pullover:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbell: 6 reps

Flat Bench Dumbbell Fly:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 35 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

_Didn't go heavy here... Just concentrated on keeping my ribcage lifted...and on exagerrating the lifted ribcage position at the point of max contraction._


Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 540 lbs: 5 reps; 360 lbs: 5 reps; 180 lbs: 5 reps [drop-set]

[Smith-Machine] Standing Calf-raise:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 405 lbs: 5 reps; 225 lbs: 5 reps [drop-set]

Hanging Leg-raise:

2 sets: bodyweight: 20 reps each set

_Comments: A good session over all. Still failing to make 'contact' with my calves on the seated movements recently however... so i may have to breakdown and re-evaluate my approach. May be a need for a higher food intake...

In lieu of saturday's delt session, and the feelings generated therein, i believe it's time for a change to my routine.

4 training days still.

Split:

Day 1: Chest; calves
Day 2: Back; traps [no deadlifts... no true indirect hamstring work]
Day 3: Rest
Day 4: Legs [w/ romanian deadlifts]
Day 5: Delts; bis; tris
Day 6: rest
Day 7: rest

Or:

Day 1: Chest; calves
Day 2: Back; traps [no deadlifts... no true indirect hamstring work]
Day 3: Rest
Day 4: Legs [w/ romanian deadlifts]
Day 5: rest
Day 6: Delts; bis; tris
Day 7: rest

We'll see._

*-Narkissos*

----------


## Columbus

Few Questions for you Nark - Only 3 sets for Incline, or are those your working sets only?




Decline Bench? Ever? Reasoning?



When you list your routine, do you include every single set, or only when you hit your marks?

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Few Questions for you Nark - Only 3 sets for Incline, or are those your working sets only?


3 working sets.
3 total sets...period.

No need to warm-up after moving from Flat Barbell Press.





> Decline Bench? Ever? Reasoning?


No reason to add it.

Chest shape is genetic.





> When you list your routine, do you include every single set, or only when you hit your marks?


My log is very detailed.

Everything i do in the gym is listed.

Yes.. every single set.

----------


## Columbus

So you DO focus on a rep range....right? For example flys, I know you could have done 11, but you stopped short of failure......or benching 4 reps and 3 reps.....couild you have done more and it failure only listed when you completely fail?

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Wednesday 28th February 2007

Back; Biceps 5:50- 6:45 p.m.

*_Prologue: Rode my bike to and from the gym today. Today's work-out was characterised by short rest periods between sets._

Bent-Over Barbell Row:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 20 reps [warm-up]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [w/ straps]
Set 3: 275 lbs: 4 reps; 225 lbs: 4 reps [w/ straps and belt]

Low-pulley Row: 

_Close-grip: I used the V-handle bar for these_

Set 1: 140 lbs: 8 reps [warm-up]
Set 2: 200 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 8 reps [w/ straps]

Lat-machine Pulldowns to Front:

_Close-grip: I used the V-handle bar here as well._

Set 1: 140 lbs: 8 reps [warm-up]
Set 2: 200 lbs: 3 reps; 140 lbs: 5 reps [met a sticking point here]
Set 3: 200 lbs: 8 reps [w/ assists to keep the reps flowing]

Deadlifts:

Set 1: 225 lbs: 5 reps [neutral grip: raw]
Set 2: 405 lbs: 5 reps [alternated grip: w/ straps]
Set 3: 495 lbs: 1 reps [alternated grip: w/ straps and belt]

One-arm dumbbell Preacher Curl:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: 8 reps each arm

'Cardio': 30 minutes: Road Bike [_15 minutes to gym; 15 minutes home_]

_Great Session...Nearly Killed me lol_

*-Nark*

----------


## dr.shred

Whats up Nark? Long time no talk. How has everything been going?

----------


## chest6

> Whats up Nark? Long time no talk. How has everything been going?


damn..i dont think ive seen you post in ages...

----------


## audis4

how much do you weigh nark?

dr. shred has been keepin the newbs in check in the diet forum  :Wink:

----------


## dr.shred

> damn..i dont think ive seen you post in ages...


Yupp this is true, but I'm back!

----------


## *Narkissos*

> Whats up Nark? Long time no talk. How has everything been going?


Dang... Haven't seen you in forever.

Everything's cool man.

*Audis*.. i'm only 200 [email protected] 5'6"

Down from 210-215 i was at during christmas.

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 1st March 2007

5.a.m* 

_Comments: Didn't sleep at all... So hit the gym in the a.m., trained my fiancee and went home to nap. Had a presentation at 11 a.m. at school.. so opted for an evening training session._

-N

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Thursday 1st March 2007

Shoulders; Calves; Triceps 5:30 p.m. - 6:45 p.m.

*_Comments: I rode my Bike to and from the gym today.. Cumulative road-time was probably about 25 minutes_

_General warm-up:

Internal/External Shoulder rotations w/ broomstick: 50 reps_

Standing Over Head Press:

_warm-up: bare bar: 15 reps each set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 3 reps; 135 lbs: 3 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 2 reps w/ assists; 135 lbs: 2 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 6 reps

Seated Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs dumbbells: 4 assisted reps
Set 3: 100 lbs dumbbells: 4 assisted reps

Barbell Upright Row:

Set 1: 70 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 120 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 120 lbs: 8 reps

Seated Angled Calf-Raise:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 10 reps [warm-up]
Set 2: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 540 lbs: 5 reps; 360 lbs: 5 reps; 180 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 360 lbs: 10 reps

Wide-grip Tricep Press-down:

Set 1: 65 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 85 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 5 reps; 85 lbs: 5 reps; 65 lbs: 5 reps

One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

3 sets: 35 lb dumbbell: 6 reps each arm each set****

_**My training partner helped me past my sticking points when they manifested_

_Great session.._

*-N*

----------


## Columbus

You ok Nark???

----------


## MotoLifter

hmmm... no updates in afew days. maybe busy w/ school?? hope all is well buddy.

----------


## JohnboyF

He is busy see his sig  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *Narkissos*

Hey guys.

Been hella busy as Faiz insinuated.

Both on and off the boards.

Haven't been able to train... or eat for that matter..

School work's been taking priority...followed by catering to clients.

Thanks for inquiring.  :Smilie: 

-N

----------


## *Narkissos*

*Tuesday 6th March 2007

Legs 7:30-8:30 p.m.*

Leg-press:

Set 1: 300 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 480 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 660 lbs: 12 reps
Set 4: 840 lbs: 4 reps [2 reps + 2 forced reps]; 660 lbs: 8 reps [2 reps + 2 forced reps]; 480 lbs: 4 reps [_drop-set_]

_**After the last set.. i couldn't bend my knees. I had too much blood in my tear drops. It burnt to stand up..and it burnt to lay down. I thought that i'd have to stop training here.**_

Squats:

Set 1: 315 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 6 reps**

_**Was just trying to find a groove on these sets.. Couldn't. Moved on._

Leg-Extensions:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 4 reps; 180 lbs: 4 reps; 90 lbs: 4 reps [_drop-set_]

Laying Leg-curl:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 4 reps; 90 lbs: 6 reps [_drop-set_]
Set 3: 135 lbs: 3 reps; 90 lbs: 7 reps [_drop-set_]
Set 4: 90 lbs: 10 reps

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 540 lbs: 8 reps

Seated Calf-Raise:

Set 1: 70 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 70 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 70 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 120 lbs: 10 reps

_I feel like death walking_  :Smilie: 

*-Nark*

----------


## Columbus

what are you goals right now Nark - Strength or mass? Neither?

----------


## *Narkissos*

Neither.

Maintenance.

----------


## Columbus

ok.........

----------


## daytrader

*subscribes*
Awsome stuff bro, first time ive stumbled in here, most make the mistake of not logging all their workout... Ive been following Westside style training... think im gonna have to put my own journal up  :Smilie: 

Great numbers nark

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^Thanks man.. 

Looking foward to reading yours.

*An FYI for those that follow this log:*

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=289852

-Nark

----------


## chest6

So does that mean we can expect no log entries for a few weeks?  :Frown:

----------


## Hellmaskbanned

Injuries suck. I've been through plenty, currently recovering from one.
The main thing is not to get down on yourself. Being depressed does not help at all, even if you have to get surgery. Stay positive and look forward to the good not dwell on the bad. The feeling of not being able to workout is hard, but find other areas to strengthen. Really Beat the hell out of the muscles groups you can work on, and once your able to workout lower body again those legs will blow back up in no time. God bless muscle memory  :Smilie: 
Ice it which I'm sure your doing now for swelling. A real important thing to do is if surgery is needed not to wait, get it done as fast as possible so it's not over your head prolonging progress.
Hope your back in action soon.

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^Thanks HM.

I think imma start back training from Tuesday.

Don't expect much.. I've dwindled down to nothingness  :Frown: 

Sitting at 198-202 lbs (depending on the time of day) at the moment.

Will be doing just upper-body training for a bit i gather.

-N

----------


## UberSteroids

Nark! Welcome back! Been a while!

----------


## *Narkissos*

^^Thanks.. but let me get my ass to the gym first before you start patting me on the back  :LOL:  

j/k

It'll be good to be back.

Anyone wanna plan my rehab workout?  :Big Grin:

----------


## UberSteroids

I could give it a shot  :Wink/Grin:  
I don't know nearly as You do though  :What?:

----------


## Serotonin

I'm pretty new but I've found this forum to be one of the most informative since I can peak at all the monsters' logs and workout routines.

Thanks for taking the time to put this together man. I'm gonna see if I can restructure my schedule a bit because I like the way your muscle rotation is setup! 

Also, not sure how the knee is but good luck with it bro! Thanks again!

----------


## Narkissos

hm... should i continue this log?

-CNS

----------


## B.E.N.

> hm... should i continue this log?
> 
> -CNS


Don't know why I am the first to this but...Hell Yes...please do!

----------


## Narkissos

Hm... That'd be a lot of copying and pasting.

But it's doable.

-CNS

----------


## B.E.N.

I was also partial to the youtube videos you had up. Kind of a compare and contrast sort of thing...less on the comparing side. HA

----------


## audis4

ya, continue nark.

What are yours stats bud?

----------


## Narkissos

Nothing to speak of really.

Still 5'6"

Still around 210 lbs (fluctuates between 206 and 210.. usually hovers @ 207)

I'm at the beginning of another contest prep at the moment.

-CNS

----------


## audis4

^^oh good stuff man.

holy shit thats a lotta weight for 5'6"

keep us posted on the training!

just outta curiosity, are you from barbados?

----------


## Narkissos

^^Yep.. Barbadian.

Lived here all my life as well.

----------


## Deltasaurus

how do you feel about the training split Monday: Quads and Hams

Tuesday: Biceps and Triceps

Wednesday: OFF

Thursday: Chest and Back

Friday: OFF

Saturday: Shoulders

Sunday: OFF

while cutting and doing cardio on the off days?

----------


## Narkissos

> how do you feel about the training split Monday: Quads and Hams
> 
> Tuesday: Biceps and Triceps
> 
> Wednesday: OFF
> 
> Thursday: Chest and Back
> 
> Friday: OFF
> ...


I don't like how the workload is spread.

All of that work on two days: Mon/Thurs.

Very little on Tues/Sat.

----------


## Narkissos

A new Year is here... and where am I?

Certainly not where i thought I'd be.

But... who can foresee injury?

No complaints here.. I've got life... I'm about full healed in some areas. Other areas I'll have to work around.

Wait.. scrap that.. who am i kidding? lol

I'm not anywhere near fully healed.. and i'm not sure i'll be 'healed' anytime soon.

2007.. i took the year off due to injury.. at least that's what i told myself.

I'm not sure that it wasn't self-pity that prevented me from competing.

Yes.. i was/am legitimately injured.. but i may've let myself off too easy.

My goals for this year are listed here: http://www.getnarked.net/forum/index...17281#msg17281

I'm currently investigating just how to go about doing so however.

Thankfully, I have 3 years of detailed training logs to review:

2005 Training journal
2006 Training journal
2007 Training journal

^^Been going over where I've come from... to get a better idea of where i need to go to 'get there'.

'There' being: muscular perfection lol.

I'm thinking that 2006 was my best training year... So I'm going to get back to that training style.

It'll mean that i'll have to re-arrange my life completely.. but, I think imma be up for that.

Viva 2008!

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

*Wednesday 2nd January 2008

7:30 p.m.

Chest; Shoulders; Triceps*

_General warmup: Push-ups:

3 sets: Bodyweight: 10 reps ea. set_

Barbell Bench Press:

_warm-up: 135 lbs: 7 reps_

Set 1: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 250 lbs: 3 reps

Incline Dumbbell Press/Push-ups [feet elevated] [Superset]:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps/ bodyweight: 8 push-ups
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps/ bodyweight: 6 push-ups
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps/ bodyweight: 6 push-ups (4 unassisted + 2 assisted)

Flat Fly:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 35 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 20 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [drop-set]
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 35 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [drop-set]

Barbell Shoulder Press: _using bench sans back-support... Cleaning weight from thigh height to overhead_

_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps_

3 sets: 95 lbs: 10 reps ea. set

Tricep Pressdowns:

Set 1: 3 plates: 20 reps
Set 2: 4 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 5 plates: 15 reps


Killer pump!

----------


## Narkissos

*Friday 4th January 2008

7:25 p.m.

Back; Biceps*

_General warm-up: Standing 45-degree Cable Row: Using and under-hand, inside-shoulder-width, grip

Set 1: 4 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 6 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 8 plates: 12 reps
Set 4: 10 plates: 5 reps; 8 plates: 5 reps [drop-set]
_

Machine Shrug:

Set 1: 6 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 8 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 8 plates: 12 reps

Chins: _bodyweight as sole resistance_

3 sets: 6 reps ea. set

Bent-over Barbell Rows:_**on a 6" block_

3 sets: 135 lbs: 10 reps ea. set

_**These were done on a 6" Platform..The bar was lowered to my instep on each rep. This facilitated a much-increased Range of Motion._

Low-Pulley Row:

Set 1: 6 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 8 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 plates: 10 reps

Wide-grip Pulldown:

Set 1: 8 plates: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 plates: 10 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
Set 3: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.

Concentration Curls:**

3 sets: 15 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea. set

_**For some reason i'm very weak tru-out the middle-upper range of this exercise.. I had to self-spot from very early on. I'm not sure how to account for this... but i do believe it's always been so_


_This session could've been way better. The client i train with is definitely holding me back here_

----------


## Narkissos

*Monday January 7th

8:25- 9:00 p.m.

Legs*

_Comments: Hit 'em fast, hit 'em hard.. get outta there!_

Leg-press:
_
warm-up: 180 lbs: 20 reps
warm-up: 180 lbs: 20 reps_

Set 1: 360 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 540 lbs: 15 reps

Barbell Squats:**

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 6 reps [w/ belt & knee wrap]

_**I used a bench set below parallel beneath me.. in case my patella slipped. It's still a worrying area for me. Knee wraps were used on the left knee on the last set to assist in stabilizing the area

Comments: It was a mistake to go to 315 lbs. Pre-injury i used to do multiple sets of 10 with this weight no problem. I'm far from recovered though.. so this left me w/ fluid in my injured knee..and pain.May have to consider mutiple sets of 225 for reps in the meantime._ 

Laying Leg-curls:

Set 1: 80 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 12 reps [failure]
Set 3: 100 lbs: 10 reps [failure]
Set 4: 100 lbs: 9 reps [failure]

Standing Smith-machine Calf-raises:

Set 1: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps


Short and painful session!

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

Tuesday 8th January 2008: session aborted..

...Client cancelled.

I weighed in at 204 lbs tonight.

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

*Wednesday 9th January 2008

7:30-8:40 p.m.

Chest; Delts; Triceps; Abs*
_
General warm-up: Push-ups: On knuckles..[easier on wrists]

3 sets: bodyweight: 10 reps ea. set_


Flat Bench Press:

_warm-up: 135 lbs: 6 reps_

Set 1: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 250 lbs: 3 reps [w/ 2 assists]

[45-degree] Incline Dumbbell Bench Press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

[30-degree] Incline Barbell Bench: _To throat..._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 3 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 7 reps [failure]

_Comments: By this time my delts were exhausted for some reason..._ 

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 5 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [dropset]
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 34reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [dropset]

Bent Lateral Raise:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps; 20 lb dumbbells: 5 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 30 lb dumbbells: 4 reps

Seated Dumbbell Shrug:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 12 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps

Parallel Bar Dip & Bench Dip Superset:

Set 1: bodyweight: 12 reps / bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 10 reps / bodyweight: 8 reps
Set 3: bodyweight: 8 reps / bodyweight: 8 reps

Stability ball crunches:

3 sets: 15 reps

Stability ball leg raises

3 sets: 8 reps ea.



Killer session!

* Comments:*

This was a pretty slow session:

Less sets and reps and less drop-sets than the norm.

The super set at the end was the most taxing bit.. but even that was easy comparably as there was no added weight or drop-sets used.

Rest periods between sets were minimum. 

I trained w/ a client... So 'rest' was only long enough for him to do his set.

His rep-range was 10-12... so around 45-60 seconds i'd say.

I'm slowly breaking back into high intensity training.

-CNS

----------


## Dukkit

you got this nark!!!!

and we're all pullin for ya

----------


## Narkissos

*Thursday 10th January 2008

7:25 p.m.-8:35 p.m.

Back; Biceps; Abs*

V-bar Chins: _Close-grip chins w/ palms facing_

Set 1: bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 8 reps
Set 3: bodyweight: 8 reps [4 reps + 4 assisted reps]
Set 4: bodyweight: 6 reps [3 reps + 3 assisted reps]

T-Bar Row: _w/ v-bar attachment_

Set 1: 70 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 105 lbs: 10 reps; 70 lbs: 5 reps [drop-set]
Set 3: 140 lbs: 6 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps; 70 lbs: 5 reps [drop-set]
Set 4: 175 lbs: 4 reps; 140 lbs: 4 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps; 70 lbs: 4 reps [drop-set]

Low-pulley Row: _Used a long bar here... and an out-side shoulder-width grip_

Set 1: 6 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 8 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 10 plates: 10 reps; 6 plates: 5 reps

Hyper-extensions:

Set 1: bodyweight: 15 reps
Set 2: 25 lbs: 10 reps; bodyweight: 5 reps [drop-set]
Set 3: 25 lbs: 10 reps; bodyweight: 5 reps [drop-set]

Seated Alternating Dumbbell Curl:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbells: 15 reps ea.
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps ea.
Set 3: 20 lb dumbbells: *32 reps ea. arm*

_Comments: Yes... 32 reps. My client, whom i was working with, decided 'hey.. whoever quits first is the loser." I won of course.. but boy did it hurt!_

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

3 sets: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.

_Comments: I used varying angles here..each set at an incline higher than the preceding set: 45 degrees; 60 degrees; approx. 90 degrees._

Leg Raises: _Executed on a stability ball_

4 sets: 12 reps each set.




Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet Session!!!!

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

> you got this nark!!!!
> 
> and we're all pullin for ya


Thanks buddy... Just copying this year's log over here for the guys who requested it.




*Monday 14th January 2008

7:55 p.m. - 9:15 p.m.

Delts; Chest; Calves; Triceps*

Seated Machine Shoulder Press:

_warm-up: 4 plates: 20 reps_

Set 1: 6 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 8 plates: 8 reps; 6 plates: 4 reps; 4 plates: 4 reps [drop-set]
Set 3: 10 plates: 4 plates; 8 plates: 4 plates; 6 plates: 4 reps; 4 plates: 4 reps [drop-set]

Machine Shrugs:

Set 1: 6 plates: 20 reps
Set 2: 8 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 10 plates: 10 reps; 6 plates: 5 reps [drop-set]
Set 4: 10 plates: 10 reps; 6 plates: 5 reps [drop-set]

Standing Lateral Raise:

3 sets: 20 lb dumbbells: 12 reps

Seated Dumbbell Shoulder Press: 

3 sets: 40 lb dumbbells: 12 reps ea.

_Comments: I used a bench with no back support here..So that severely limited the amount of weight i could use_


Barbell Flat Bench:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 4 reps [2 reps + 2 assists]; 135 lbs: 4 reps

_Comments: My delts et. al. were VERY fatigued at this point.. so benching was near impossible_

[30-degree] Incline Dumbbell Bench Press:

3 sets: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps ea. set

Cross-bench Dumbbell Pullover:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 10 reps 
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbell: 6 reps; 60 lb dumbbell: 6 reps [drop-set]

Smith-Machine Calf-raise:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps

Parallel Bar dip superset w/ Bench Dips:

Set 1: bodyweight: 10 reps / bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 10 reps / bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 3: bodyweight: 10 reps / bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 1: bodyweight: 8 reps / bodyweight: 8 reps


Nice session...

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

*Tuesday 15th January 2008

6:05 p.m.-7:25 p.m.

Legs; Core*

Deadlifts:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps [raw: no belt; no straps]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [raw: no belt; no straps]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 6 reps [raw: no belt; no straps]**
Set 4: 315 lbs: 6 reps [raw: no belt; no straps]**

_Comments: My grip failed early for some reason_


Laying Leg-curl:

Set 1: 80 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 120 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 150 lbs: 4 reps; 100 lbs: 6 reps [drop-set]

Adductor Machine:

Set 1: 80 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 120 lbs: 10 reps

Leg-press:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 360 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 630 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 720 lbs: 8 reps

Barbell Squat:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 6 reps

Seated Calf-raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: 6 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps; 90 lbs: 5 reps

Dumbbell Pullover: _Executed on a stability ball_

3 sets: 40 lb dumbbell: 15 reps ea.

_Comments: I did these simply because my client wanted to do 'em... Despite the light weight.. this exercise was taxing... But i'm not sure if it was useful for anything other than core recruitment_


Sweet session!

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

*Thursday 17th January 2008

7:45- 8:45 p.m.

Calves; Back; Biceps*

Standing Smith Machine Calf-Raise:
_
warm-up: bare bar: 20 reps
warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 405 lbs: 6 reps; 315 lbs: 4 reps; 225 lbs: 5 reps [drop-set]

V-bar Pulldown:

Set 1: 8 plates: 20 reps
Set 1: 10 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 12 plates: 6 reps
Set 4: 10 plates: 10 reps

T-bar Row: _Using the v-handle attachment_

Set 1: 140 lbs: 8 reps; 70 lbs: 7 reps [drop-set]
Set 2: 175 lbs: 6 reps; 105 lbs: 6 reps [drop-set]
Set 3: 210 lbs: 4 reps; 140 lbs: 4 reps; 70 lbs: 7 reps [drop-set]

[30-degree] Decline Dumbbell Pullover:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbell: 15 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbell: 12 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbell: 12 reps

Seated Alternating Dumbbell Curl:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps ea.
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps ea.
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps ea.

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea.
Set 2: 20 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea.
Set 3: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea.


Not a bad session..

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

*Friday 18th January 2008

3 p.m. - 3:50 p.m.

Chest

**NB: The link to this workout's video can be found here:* http://www.getnarked.net/forum/index...18565#msg18565

_General warm-up:

Triceps: Rope Pressdowns: 

Set 1: 2 plates: 20 reps
Set 2: 3 plates: 15 reps_

Barbell Bench Press:

_warm-up: bare bar: 20 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 4 reps

Incline Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

Incline Dumbbell Fly:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps; 20 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [drop-set]
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 12 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 20 lb dumbbells: 7 reps [drop-set]

[Cross-Bench] Dumbbell Pullover:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

Parallel bar dip:

Set 1: bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 3: bodyweight: 8 reps [failure]

Pretty decent session here.

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

*Tuesday 22rd January 2008

7:50-8:50 p.m.

Back*

T-bar row: _w/ v-bar handle_

Set 1: 105 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 210 lbs: 5 reps; 140 lbs: 5 reps; 70 lbs: 10 reps [drop-set]

Chins:

3 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps ea. set

[cross-bench] Dumbbell Pullover:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 12 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbell: 10 reps

Yates Row: _w/ an easy-curl bar_

Set 1: 105 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 195 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 195 lbs: 8 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Row:

3 sets: 60 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea. arm.. ea. set

Machine Shrug: _executed facing away from the machine...&w/ reverse grip_

3 sets: 6 plates: 15 reps ea. set

Cybex Row:

Set 1: 6 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 6 plates: 12 reps
Set 3: 6 plates: 10 reps


-CNS





*Thursday 24th January

8:10 p.m.- 8:50 p.m.

Legs*

Standing Smith-Machine Calf-raise:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 22 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps

Seated Calf-raise:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 8 reps

Adductor Machine superset with Stiff-leg deadlifts**:

Set 1: 80 lbs: 15 reps / 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 12 reps / 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 120 lbs: 10 reps / 135 lbs: 10 reps

_**SLDS were performed on a 6" platform.. Executed with knees locked...Lowering to instep on each rep._

Laying Leg curls:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 120 lbs: 10 reps**
Set 3: 120 lbs: 8 reps

_**calves started to shake uncontrollably at this point._

Squats:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 315 lbs: 6 reps

-CNS



*Friday 25th January 2008

7:30-8:20 p.m.

Chest; Biceps*

Flat Barbell Bench:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 205 lbs: 6 reps

Flat Machine Press:

3 sets: 1/2 stack: 10 reps ea. set

Parallel Bar Dip:

3 sets: bodyweight: 8 reps ea. set

Cybex Cable Cross-over:

3 sets: 6 plates: 8 reps ea. set

Incline Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 reps (2 + 2 assists); 60 lb dumbbells: 3 reps [drop-set]
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [failure]

Seated Alternating Dumbbell Curl:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 20 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [drop-set]
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 3 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 20 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [drop-set] [failure]

Cable Curl:

3 sets: 1/4 stacks: 8 reps ea.

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

*Tuesday 29th January 2008 

7:15- 8:15 p.m.

Shoulders & Triceps*

Machine:

Set 1: 3 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 5 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 7 plates: 15 reps
Set 4: 10 plates: 15 reps (w/ assists from mid-way tru the set)

Upright Row:

Set 1: 60 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 110 lbs: 6 reps; 60 lbs: 6 reps [drop-set]
Set 3: 110 lbs: 6 reps; 60 lbs: 6 reps [drop-set]

Seated Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 75 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [3 + 2 assists]

Cybex [Uni-lateral] Lateral Raise:

3 sets: 2 plates: 12 reps ea. arm ea. set

Bent Lateral Raise:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps; 40 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [drop-set]

Parallel Bar Dip:**

Set 1: bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbell: 8 reps

_**The gym i'm at right now has no dipping belt. The limitation w/ this exercise was not being able to lift the weight.. but rather, being able to hold on to the dumbbell i had between my ankles_

Dumbbell French Press:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbell: 6 reps [failure]

Cybex [uni-lateral] pressdown:

Set 1: 2 plates: 10 reps ea. arm
Set 2: 2 plates: 10 reps ea. arm
Set 3: 3 plates: 10 reps ea. arm
Set 4: 4 plates: 10 reps ea. arm

-CNS




*Thursday 31st January 2008 

7:50-8:45 p.m.

Back, Calves & Abs*

Deadlifts:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs; 6 reps
Set 3: 405 lbs: 6 reps [w/ straps]
Set 4: 455 lbs: 3 reps [w/ straps & belt]

Low Pulley Row: _w/ v-bar handle_

Set 1: 100 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 140 lbs: 10 reps

Straight arm Cable Pullover

3 sets: 60 lbs: 8 reps ea. set

Lat Pulldowns:

Set 1: 8 plates: 12 reps
Set 2: 10 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 12 plates: 10 reps [w/ assists during the latter part of the set]

Seated Calf-raise:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 15 reps

Decline Sit-up:

Set 1: bodyweight: 15 reps
Set 2: 25 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 35 lbs: 15 reps

-CNS


*

Friday 1st February 2008 

7:15-8:10 p.m.

Chest, Biceps & Abs*

[30-degree] Incline Barbell Bench Press:

_warm-up: bare bar: 11 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 4 reps; 135 lbs: 8 reps [drop-set]

Flat Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 4 reps; 80 lb dumbbells: 3 reps [drop-set]
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 3 reps; 80 lb dumbbells: 3 reps [drop-set]

Flat Machine Press:

3 sets: 1/2 stack: 10 reps ea. set

Cybex Cable Cross-over:

Set 1: 4 plates: 8 reps
Set 2: 6 plates: 8 reps
Set 3: 6 plates: 8 reps

Machine Preacher Curl:

Set 1: 2 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 4 plates: 6 reps; 2 plates: 6 reps [drop-set]
Set 3: 4 plates: 6 reps; 2 plates: 6 reps [drop-set]

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea. arm
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbell: 6 reps; 20 lb dumbbell: 4 reps [drop-set]
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: 6 reps; 20 lb dumbbell: 4 reps [drop-set]

V-ups: _seated leg-raises_

3 sets: 20 reps ea.



-CNS

p.s. Machine Preachers hurt like a mutha!


*

Monday 4th February 2008

8:05-9:20 p.m.

Legs*

Seated Calf Raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: 6 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps; 90 lbs: 5 reps [drop-set]

Leg press:

Set 1: 270 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 540 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 720 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: *810 lbs:* 5 reps**

_**comment: Was going for 10 reps here.. got pain in my right knee on the negative around rep three.. Racked it after rep 5._

Standing Smith-Machine Calf-raise:

Set 1: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 9 reps [failure]

Laying Leg-curl:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 120 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 150 lbs: 5 reps; 110 lbs: 7 reps [drop-set]

Smith-Machine Squat:

Set 1: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 9 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps

Stability Ball Crunches:

Set 1: 15 reps**
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps

_**Comments: These burnt hella bad.. so i had to stop at 10 reps on subsequent sets_

-CNS




Seems i did more damage than i thought on the leg press: http://www.getnarked.net/forum/index.php?topic=2132.0

 :Frown: 

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

*Wednesday 6th February 2008

8:20-9:45 p.m.

Back; Triceps; Abs*

[V-Bar] Low-pulley Row:

3 sets: 140 lbs: 15 reps ea. set

Yates Row:

Set 1: 105 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 195 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 195 lbs: 8 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Row:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 15 reps ea.
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbell: 6 reps ea.
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbell: 6 reps ea.

Lat-pulldown:

Set 1: 9 plates: 12 reps
Set 2: 11 plates: 6 reps; 8 plates: 6 reps [drop-set]
Set 3: 12 plates: 6 reps; 9 plates: 6 reps [drop-set]

Cable Pullover:

3 sets: 60 lbs: 8 reps ea.

Very-Close-grip Bench Press:

_warm-up: bare bar: 12 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 145 lbs: 9 reps
Set 3: 195 lbs: 3 reps; 145 lbs: 3 reps; 95 lbs: 4 reps [drop-set]

Parallel Bar dip:

3 sets: bodyweight: 10 reps ea. set

Dumbbell French Press:

Set 1: 70 lb dumbbell: 15 reps
Set 2: 70 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 3: 70 lb dumbbell: 10 reps

One-arm Pressdown:

Set 1: 1 plate: 15 reps ea.
Set 2: 1 plate: 8 reps ea.
Set 3: 1 plate: 6 reps ea.

One-arm Supinating pulldown:

3 sets: 5 plates: 6 reps ea.

Hanging Leg-raise:

3 sets: 10 reps ea.



Knee pain aside.. not a bad session at all!



__________________


*Friday 8th February 2008

7:05-8:15 p.m.

Chest; Calves; Biceps*

Seated Calf Raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: 8 reps [failure]
Set 4: 135 lbs: 13 reps [failure]
Set 5: 90 lbs: 20 reps [failure]

[30-degree] Incline Barbell BenchPress:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 205 lbs: 5 reps

Incline Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbell: 6 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbell: 5 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps [failure]

Flat Machine Press:

3 sets: 1/2 stack: 10 reps ea. set

Cybex Cable Cross-over:

Set 1: 6 plates: 8 reps
Set 2: 7 plates: 6 reps; 5 plates: 4 reps [drop-set]
Set 3: 5 plates: 7 reps***

_***Comments: I experienced pronounced shoulder pain here... So i stopped immediately_

Standing Cable Curl: _using a relatively close grip..._

Set 1: 4 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 6 plates: 6 reps; 4 plates: 4 reps [drop-set]
Set 3: 6 plates: 6 reps; 4 plates: 4 reps [drop-set]

Machine Preacher Curl:

Set 1: 2 plates: 10 reps
Set 2: 3 plates: 10 reps
Set 4: 4 plates: 8 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
Set 3: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.

Nice pump!



__________________


*Saturday 9th February 2008

4:15-5:00 p.m.

Delts; Triceps*

_Comments: This was a very low-energy session. Trained with a client as per usual... Strength was down, as was motivation_

Machine Press:

_warm-up: 2 plates: 15 reps_

Set 1: 4 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 6 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 8 plates: 10 reps

Seated Dumbbell Press:

3 sets: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps ea.

Barbell Upright Row:

Set 1: 65 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 85 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 5 reps; 65 lbs: 3 reps [drop-set]
Set 4: 65 lbs: 10 reps

Machine Shrugs:

Set 1: 6 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 8 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 10 plates: 15 reps

Unilateral Cable Lateral Raise:

3 sets: 2 plates: 10 reps ea. arm ea. set

Over-head Cable Tricep Extension:

Set 1: 60 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 70 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 80 lbs: 8 reps

Cable Kick-backs:

Set 1: 1 plate: 12 reps
Set 2: 2 plates: 6 reps
Set 3: 1 plate: 10 reps [failure]
__________________


*Monday 11th February 2008

8:20 p.m.

Legs*

Standing Calf-Raise: 

Set 1: 225 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 12 reps
Set 4: 405 lbs: 8 reps

Seated Calf-Raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: 6 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps [drop-set]

Leg-press:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 360 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 450 lbs: 20 reps
Set 4: *660 lbs: 20 reps*

Front Squat:**

3 sets: 135 lbs: 15 reps ea. set

_**Comments:This was actually a hang clean to front squat. I 

started with the bar at thigh height.. cleaned it to shoudler height...and 

squated_

Stiff-Leg Deadlifts:**

Set 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 245 lbs: 8 reps

_**Comments:These were executed on a 6" platform.. w/ legs 

straight. I lowered to my instep on each rep. I utilized an overhand grip 

here solely. No straps or belt was used..._

Laying Leg Curl:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 120 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 150 lbs: 4 reps; 100 lbs: 6 reps [drop-set]

Car-Pushing:**

2 lengths of the car park

_**Comments:We used these as a finishing movement. Got a 

decent leg burn... However the majority of the burn was in my core, 

which was statically contracted tru-out._


*Fricking Nice session!!!!

-CNS*

----------


## Narkissos

*Wednesday 13th February 2008

8:20 p.m. - 9:30 p.m.

Back; biceps; Abs*

Low Pulley Row:

3 sets: stack: 15 reps ea. set

Yates Row:

Set 1: 105 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 155 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 195 lbs: 8 reps

T-Bar Row:

Set 1: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 175 lbs: 9 reps
Set 3: 210 lbs: 6 reps; 140 lbs: 6 reps [drop-set]

One-arm Dumbbell Row:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbell: 15 reps ea.
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea. [failure]
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea. [failure]

V-bar Pulldown:

Set 1: 8 plates: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 12 plates: 6 reps; 7 plates: 6 reps [drop-set]

Tire Flipping:**

3 trips car park

_**Comments:: We used these as a finisher for the lower back. 

Wicked core burn!_



__________________



*Thursday 14th February 2008

7:20-8:20 p.m.

Legs*

Leg Press:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 360 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 540 lbs: 20 reps

Smith Machine Squat:

Set 1: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 405 lbs: 10 reps [w/ assists]

Laying Leg Curls:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 120 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 150 lbs: 8 reps [4 reps + 4 forced reps]

Stiff-Leg Deadlifts:**

Set 1: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 275 lbs: 6 reps

_**Comments:These were executed on a 6" platform.. w/ legs 

straight. I lowered to my instep on each rep. I utilized an overhand grip 

here solely. No straps or belt was used..._


Seated Calf Raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: 8 reps; 90 lbs: 7 reps [drop-set]

Standing Uni-lateral Calf Raise:**

3 sets: 40 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea. leg ea. set

_**Comments:Ordinarily i use my bodyweight as sole resistance.. 

but i used a dumbbell here instead. It seriously cut the rep range.. but it 

was an interesting source of pain._


Barbell Calf-Raise:**

3 sets: 225 lbs: 15 reps ea.

_**Comments:Haven't done this exercise in years. It's the most 

basic of calf raises. I simply rest the barbell across my shoulders...and do 

a calf raise from floor to full extension. It's kind of a partial calf raise..as 

there is no below parallel stretch. It's good to overload the muscle tru the 

upper range for a new source of stimuli. Stretching was done between 

sets_



*Sweeeeeeeeeet Session!


*
__________________


*Friday 15th February 2008

8:30-9:00 p.m.

Chest*

[30-degree] Incline Barbell Bench:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 206 lbs: 6 reps

Flat Barbell Bench:

Set 1: 205 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 205 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 205 lbs: 5 reps

[45-degree] incline barbell bench:**

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 155 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 155 lbs: 6 reps

_**Comments:Just trying out new stimuli._


Dumbbell Pullover:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 10 rep
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbell: 10 reps

*Short...and to the point


*
__________________


*Saturday 16th February 2008

2:20 p.m.-3:08 p.m.

Shoulder; Biceps; Triceps*

Machine Press:

Set 1: 3 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 5 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 7 plates: 15 reps
Set 4: 9 plates: 10 reps; 6 plates: 5 reps [drop-set]

Standing Barbell Press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 7 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps

Standing Barbell Behind-the-neck Press:

Set 1: 95 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 7 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 6 reps

Machine Shrug:

Set 1: 8 plates: 20 reps
Set 2: 10 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 10 plates: 15 reps

Tricep Pressdown:

Set 1: 4 plates: 20 reps
Set 2: 6 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 8 plates: 10 reps

Dumbbell French Press

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 12 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbell: 8 reps


Standing Cable Curl:

3 sets: 4 plates: 15 reps ea. set


One-arm Dumbbell Preacher:

3 sets: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea. arm ea. set


*Decent session...



*
__________________


*Monday 18th February 2008

6p.m.-7p.m.

Chest; Biceps; Triceps*

_Comments:Didn't have a client to work with this evening...so 

tried a 'backyard' gym. Was a very rudimentary set-up...w/ the old rust-

covered cast-iron weights. Got me a couple cuts and scrapes and bruises 

to show for it lol_

Barbell Flat Bench Pres:

_warm-up: bare [olympic**] bar: 10 reps_

_**The gym didn't have many olympic plates...so we were only able to 

warm-up with this bar...before having to switch to a really thin cast-iron 

bar._

Set 1: 105 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 205 lbs: 7 reps**
Set 3: 205 lbs: 6 reps**
Set 4: 205 lbs: 5 reps**

_**Comments: Had me a righteous scare after set number 2. The bench literally toppled over when i racked the weight and got up. Additionally..The rack was so narrow that i cut my thumb while re-racking the weight. With the amount of rust flying around, i swore tetanus was legitimate concern._

Incline Barbell Press:

Set 1: 155 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 205 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 155 lbs: 8 reps

Parallel Bar Dips:

3 sets: bodyweight: 10 reps ea.

Bench Dips:

3 sets: 100 lbs: 10 reps ea. set

Dumbbell kickbacks:

3 sets: 25 lb dumbbells: 10 reps ea. arm ea. set

Seated Alternating Dumbbell Curls:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 5 reps
Set 3: *80 lb dumbbells: 4 reps*; 40 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [drop-set]

[barbell] 21s:

3 sets: 60 lbs ea. set

*Comments: Near-debilitation aside... A pretty BAD-ASS session!

-CNS*

----------


## Narkissos

*Thursday 21st February 2008

8:10 p.m.-9:05 p.m.

Back*

Lat Pulldown:

Set 1: 7 plates: 20 reps
Set 2: 10 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 12 plates: 6 reps; 8 plates: 9 reps [drop-set]

Bent-over Barbell Row:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 8 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps [drop-set]
Set 3: 185 lbs: 6 reps; 135 lbs: 6 reps [drop-set]

Low-pulley Row:

3 sets: 140 lbs: 12 reps each set

[Cybex] Unilateral [Supinating] Pulldown:

Set 1: 6 plates: 12 reps ea.
Set 2: 9 plates: 12 reps ea.
Set 3: 12 plates: 8 reps ea.

Yates Row:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 10 reps

Machine Shrugs:

Set 1: 8 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 10 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 plates: 10 reps

[Cybex] Wide-grip Low Pulley Row:

Set 1: 8 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 8 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 8 plates: 10 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Row:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbell: 12 reps ea.
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea.
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea.


*Not a bad session 


*
__________________


*Sunday 24th February 2008

12:20 p.m.-1 p.m.

Legs*:

Laying Leg curls superset w/ Stiff-leg Deadlifts**:

3 sets: 100 lbs: 10 reps / 135 lbs: 10 reps ea.

_**These were executed on a 6" platform.. lowering to the instep on 

each rep_


Laying Leg curls superset w/ Adductor Machine:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 10 reps / 80 lbs: 15 reps
Set 1: 100 lbs: 10 reps / 80 lbs: 15 reps
Set 1: 100 lbs: 10 reps** / 80 lbs: 15 reps

_**This last set was a struggle!_

Leg-press

_warm-up: 2 sets: 180 lbs: 20 reps each set_

Set 1: 450 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 540 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 660 lbs: 15 reps

Standing Calf-raise:**

_warm-up: 135 lbs: 20 reps_

4 sets: 225 lbs: 20 reps ea. set


_**These were done from the floor to full contraction... Eliminating the 

below parallel stretching, and overloading the calf muscles tru this 

specific range-of-motion. Stretching was done between sets_

_

Comments:: Quick and WICKED!. Had 40 minutes to train legs 

in... since the gym was closing at 1 p.m. Knee pain dictated the choice of 

exercise. Can't wait til the next session honestly_



__________________


*Wednesday 27th February 2008

5:45 a.m.-7:05 a.m.

Back; Cardio*

_General warm-up:

 Lateral Raises:

Set 1: 8 lb dumbbells: 20 reps
Set 2: 10 lb dumbbells: 15 reps_

Chins:

3 sets: bodyweight: 8 reps ea.

Bent-over Barbell Rows:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 6 reps**

_**I used straps on this set_

Dead-lifts:

Set 1: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 405 lbs: 4 reps**

_**used straps here... No belt_


Lat Pulldown:

Set 1: 8 plates: 10 reps*
Set 2: 10 plates: 10 reps*
Set 3: 12 plates: 10 reps**

_*Pulling to sternum
**reps 1-6 pulled to sternum.. Reps 7-10 pulled to chin_

Yates Row:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 6 reps

Low-Pulley Row: _using 'v' handle attachment.._

3 sets: 140 lbs: 10 reps ea. set


*
Cardio:* _VIIT: Varied Intensity Interval Training_

Stationary Bike: 30 minutes


_Comments: Overall a pretty decent session. Form sucked a little 

on the BB row... Tweaked my back on the deadlift. Could've been worse 

though_



__________________


*Friday 29th February 2008

6:20 p.m.

Chest; Biceps; Calves*

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 12 reps
Set 4: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 360 lbs: 8 reps
Set 6: 360 lbs: 8 reps

30-degree Incline Barbell Bench:

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 20 reps ea. set_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 3 reps

Throat Prone: _..aka Bench-press to neck_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 5 reps

Flat Dumbbell Press:

3 sets: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps ea. set

Incline Fly:

3 sets: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps ea. set

Barbell 21s:

4 sets: 40 lbs

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher curls:

3 sets: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea.


Pretty nice session all round!



__________________


*Tuesday 4th March 2008

7:40 p.m.-9:30 p.m.

Delts; Triceps; Abs*

Machine Press:

_warm-up: 3 plates: 15 reps
warm-up: 5 plates: 15 reps_

Set 1: 7 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 10 plates: 15 reps (10 reps + 5 w/ assistance)
Set 3: 10 plates: 15 reps (10 reps + 5 w/ assistance)

Standing Barbell Behind-the-neck Press:

Set 1: 95 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 7 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 2 reps**
Set 4: 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 5: 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 6: 115 lbs: 7 reps
Set 7: 115 lbs: 7 reps
Set 8: 115 lbs: 5 reps***
Set 9: 115 lbs: 5 reps
Set 10: 115 lbs: 5 reps
Set 11: 115 lbs: 5 reps
Set 12: 115 lbs: 4 reps****

_Comments:
**Should not have stepped up from 115 here.
***Reached failure here mid-way on the 6th rep.
****Failed here completely. Could not initiate a 5th rep

I think 115 lbs is the 'sweet spot' for this exercise..w/ regard to volume training._


Dumbbell Upright Rows: _..pulling to chin/upper-chest height.._

_warm-up: 15 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
warm-up: 25 lb dumbbells: 12 reps_

5 sets: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps ea.


Parallel Bar Dip:

Set 1: b.w.: 15 reps
Set 2: b.w.: 15 reps
Set 3: b.w.: 15 reps
Set 4: b.w.: 12 reps**
Set 5: b.w.: 8 reps**

_**Absolute failure_


One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
Set 2: 20 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea. 
Set 3: 20 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea. 
Set 4: 20 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea. 


Tricep Pressdown:

Set 1: 5 plates: 10 reps
Set 2: 7 plates: 6 reps
Set 3: 7 plates: 6 reps
Set 4: 7 plates: 6 reps

Roman Chair Sit-up:

5 sets: 15 reps ea. set


This was an absolutely bad-ass session!

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

*Friday 7th March 2008

6:50-8:25 p.m.

Calves; Back Traps; Abs*

Seated Angled Calf Raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 450 lbs: 8 reps
Set 6: 450 lbs: 7 reps
Set 7: 360 lbs: 8 reps
Set 8: 270 lbs: 10 reps

_Comments:I held the peak contraction here on each rep for a second.._


Weighted Uni-lateral Standing Calf-raises:

3 sets: 30 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea.


Chins:

Set 1: b.w.: 8 reps
Set 2: b.w.: 7 reps
Set 3: b.w.: 6 reps

Machine-Assisted Chin:

3 sets: (-4)/(-8) plates: 8 reps ea. 


Low-pulley Row:

Set 1: 80 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 120 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 140 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 160 lbs: 8 reps
Set 6: 180 lbs: 8 reps (6 reps + 2 sec rest + 2 reps)
Set 7: 160 lbs: 8 reps

Yates Row _underhand grip.._

_warm-up: 95 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 155 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 155 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 155 lbs: 10 reps

Machine-assisted Reverse Grip Chin:

3 sets: (-14) plates: 8 reps ea.


Hang Cleans:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 7 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 5 reps

_Comments:I didn't have straps this evening, so my forearms were fried long before reaching this exercise. Needless to say, they were dying here_


Smith Machine Behind-the-back Shrugs:

3 sets: 135 lbs: 15 reps ea. set


Roman Chair Sit-up:

5 sets: 15 reps ea.


Absolutely WICKED SESSION!



__________________________


*Monday 10th March 2008

7:45-9-:10 p.m.

Chest; Abs; Biceps; Calves*


Incline Barbell Bench Press: _...to throat_

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 15 reps ea._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 205 lbs: 6 reps


Throat Prone: _...aka Bench Press to Throat_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 4 reps


Flat Barbell Bench:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 4 reps


Flat Dumbbell Fly:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 4: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps


Decline sit-up:

5 sets: 10 reps ea.


Seated Alternating Dumbbell Curl:

3 sets: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps ea. 


One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea.
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbells: 6 reps ea.


Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 315 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 270 lbs: 12 reps


A little light... but a sweet session all the same.



__________________


*Wednesday 12th March 2008

7:55-9:40 p.m.

Legs*

Seated Calf Raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 180 lbs: 8 reps


Laying Leg-curls:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 110 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 120 lbs: 8 reps


Stiff-Leg Deadlifts:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 285 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 235 lbs: 5 reps [grip failure]

_Comments: These were done on a 6" platform... lowering to the instep on every rep. Didn't use a belt or straps here._


Leg press:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 360 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 540 lbs: 20 reps
Set 4: 720 lbs: 10 reps
*Set 5: 900 lbs: 8 reps [PERSONAL BEST!!!]*


_Comments: I am absolutely stoked to have used this weight. No knee wraps. I'm still recovering from a busted LCL and ACL, but, this weight didn't feel especially heavy for some reason._


Wide-stance Dumbbell Squat:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbell 10 reps
Set 4: 100 lb dumbbell 10 reps

_Comments: Ok yea... It's a 'chick' movement. Mainly because my gym doesn't have dumbbell heavy enough. Still, it was a nice change of pace.._


Smith Machine Front Squat:

3 sets: 135 lbs: 8 reps


*Assorted Ab-work:* 20 minutes


Decent session.


__________________


*Friday 14th March 2008

7:40-8:55 p.m.

Shoulders; Triceps*

Barbell Behind-the-Neck Press:

_warm-up: 3 sets: bare bar: 12 reps ea._

Set 1: 95 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 5: 115 lbs: 7 reps
Set 6: 115 lbs: 8 reps
Set 7: 115 lbs: 6 reps

Machine Press:

_warm-up: 5 plates: 10 reps_

5 sets: 7 plates: 8 reps ea.

_Comments: Now I'm not one to incorporate machines into my workouts regularly, but.. I happen to LOVE this piece of apparatus. And, since my injured elbow tendons prevent lateral raises, it fits nicely as a primary or secondary exercise_


Wide-grip Barbell Upright Rows:

_warm-up: 30 lbs: 10 reps_

4 sets: 60 lbs: 10 reps ea.


Smith Machine Shrug:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 10 reps


Dumbbell Upright Rows:

_warm-up: 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps_

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 35 lb dumbbells: 8 reps


Smith Machine Reverse Grip Bench:

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 15 reps ea._

Set 1: 95 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 5 reps


Smith Machine Close-grip Bench:

3 sets: 135 lbs: 6 reps ea.


One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps ea.
Set 3: 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps ea.


One-arm Cable Kick-backs:

Set 1: 1 plate: 10 reps ea.
Set 2: 2 plates: 8 reps ea.
Set 3: 1 plate: 10 reps ea.


Nice session.



__________________



*Tuesday 18th March 2008

7:50-9:00 p.m.

Back; Traps; Calves; Abs*

_General warm-up:

Giant set: Lateral Raise/Bent Lateral Raise/Dumbbell Front Raise: 2 sets: 8 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
_

Chins:

4 sets: bodyweight: 8 reps ea.


T-Bar Row: _...w/ underhand grip_

Set 1: 70 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 105 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 175 lbs: 5 reps; 140 lbs: 3 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps [drop-set]


Bent-over Barbell Row:_ w/ Wide grip.. Executed on a 6" platform...lowering to instep on every rep_

3 sets: 135 lbs: 10 reps ea.


V-Bar Pulldown:

Set 1: 8 plates: 10 reps
Set 2: 12 plates: 5 reps; 8 plates 5 reps [drop-set]
Set 3: 10 plates: 10 reps (7 reps + 3 w/ assists)


Machine Shrugs:

Set 1: 6 plates: 12 reps
Set 2: 8 plates: 8 reps
Set 3: 10 plates: 6 reps
Set 4: 12 plates: 6 reps


[Head-supported] Dumbbell Bent Lateral raise:

3 sets: 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps ea.


Seated Calf Raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 6: 90 lbs: 20 reps


Decline Sit-up:

Set 1: b.w.: 15 reps
Set 2: 25 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 35 lbs: 15 reps


Reverse-hypers:

2 sets: b.w.: 10 reps ea.


Not a bad session.

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

*Wednesday 19th March 2008

7:45-9:05 p.m.

Chest; Biceps; Abs*

Incline Barbell Bench:

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 15 reps ea._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 205 lbs: 5 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 5 reps


Machine Flat Bench:

3 sets: 1/2 stack: 10 reps ea.


_Comments: I mainly do this exercise because the client who i train with likes the 'pump' it gives him. I haven't been regressing on other lifts, or developmentally... so i may continue to do this until my contest prep training starts_


Flat Fly:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps; 30 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [drop-set]
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 5 reps; 30 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [drop-set]


Dumbbell Pullover:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbell: 7 reps


Throat Prone: _aka... bench press to throat_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 3 reps**
Set 3: 135 lbs: 8 reps


_**Failed very very early here. I do not know what this can be attributed to._


Standing Barbell curl: _w/ cambered bar_

Set 1: 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: *165 lbs*: 4 reps
Set 3: *165 lbs*: 4 reps
Set 4: *165 lbs*: 4 reps

_**A sick lift this day. I have NO idea what got into me. Especially surprising because i had experienced the inexplicable failure in the middle of the preceding exercise_


One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea.
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: 7 ea.


Seated Alternating Dumbbell curl:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps


Decline sit-up:

3 sets: b.w: 15 reps ea.


Nice session!



__________________


The video from this workout:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlGkBsPJBCQ

*^^Wednesday 27th February 2008 Back work-out*


__________________


*Thursday 20th March 2008: 

Delts; Triceps

7:30 p.m.-8:45 p.m.*

Machine Press:

_warm-up: 3 plates: 15 reps_

Set 1: 5 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 7 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 10 plates: 10 reps (7 + 3 w/ assists); 6 plates: 5 reps [drop-set]**
Set 4: 10 plates: 7 reps (5 + 2 w/ assists); 5 plates: 8 reps [drop-set]**

_**Got a very intense burn on these sets. The guy that spotted for me really took me past failure here._


Standing Barbell Behind-the-neck Press:

3 sets: 95 lbs: 10 reps ea. set


Standing Dumbbell Lateral Raise:

3 sets: 15 lb dumbbells: 12 reps ea. set

_**These were done with straight arms (This is necessary,due to my tendon injury)... I incorporated a pause and hold at the top of each rep_



[Very] Close-grip Upright row:**

Set 1: 65 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 85 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 125 lbs: 4 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps; 85 lbs: 4 reps; 65 lbs: 4 reps [drop-set]

_**I used a cambered bar here, and a very close grip. My thumbs were basically touching here_


Close-grip Shrug:**

_warm-up: 65 lbs: 20 reps
warm-up: 2 sets: 105 lbs: 15 reps_

Set 1: 155 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 205 lbs: 6 reps

_**I used the cambered bar here again._


Reverse Grip Pressdown:

Set 1: 3 plates: 10 reps
Set 2: 4 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 5 plates: 10 reps**

_**Got some wrist discomfort here_


Wide-grip Tricep Pressdown:**

Set 1: 5 plates: 10 reps
Set 2: 6 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 7 plates: 10 reps

_**Used a grip which was outside of shoulder-width_


One-arm [reverse-grip] Pressdown:

Set 1: 2 plates: 8 reps ea.
Set 2: 2 plates: 6 reps ea.**
Set 3: 2 plates: 8 reps ea.

_**I reached failure early on this set_


One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea.
Set 2: 20 lb dumbbell: 6 reps ea.
Set 3: 20 lb dumbbell: 5 reps ea.


Killer session!



__________________


*Saturday 22nd March 2008: 

Back [width]

6:30 p.m.*

Chins:

Set 1: Bodyweight: 7 reps
Set 2: Bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 3: Bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 4: Bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 5: Bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 6: Bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 7: Bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 8: Bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 9: Bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 10: Bodyweight: 6 reps


Pretty decent. Nice scapulae retraction on each set. Really got to consciously focus on the lagging lat here.



__________________


Hey guys...I've published some new stuff recently.


*This past month's Articles:*

An Argument for the Viability of Soy as a primary protein source

Narkissos: Lower-body training for the Moderately Obese.


*Older Articles:*

Narkissos' 6 Steps to that Summer 6-pack

Narkissos: Getting a Grasp on the concept of Dieting

Narkissos: Fitness Essentials.

Narkissos: "Hyper-Extension"... a misnomer.

Hey Narkissos... I have lagging Hams!!!

Hey Narkissos.. How often should I train my abs??



Check 'em out and let me know what you think.

Also... If you have ideas for articles you'd like to see written, send 'em my way [IMG]http://forums.*******************.com/images/smilies/smile.gif[/IMG]

Thanks.

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

*Wednesday 26th March 2008

7:50-9:30 p.m.

Chest; Triceps; Legs*

Flat Barbell Bench:

_warm-up: 135 lbs: 10 reps
warm-up: 135 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps


Incline Barbell Bench:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 205 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 4 reps [3 reps + 1 w/ a spot]**

_**Got stuck mid-way up on the 4th rep. Needed a spotter's assistance_


Incline Dumbbell Bench:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

_NB: Each set was done til failure_



Flat Dumbbell Bench:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 5 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 4 reps

_NB: Each set was done til failure_


Parallel Bar Dip:

Set 1: bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 3: bodyweight: 8 reps


Tricep Pressdown:

Set 1: 5 plates: 10 reps
Set 2: 6 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 7 plates: 8 reps

_NB: There was a pause and hold at lock-out on each rep._


Leg-press

Set 1: 180 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 270 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 450 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 540 lbs: 10 reps
Set 6: 720 lbs: 10 reps**

_**Decided not to add a heavy set after this, as I'm only using this exercise as a 'warm-up'/pre-exhaust for the main exercise: Front squats._


Barbell front squats: _heels elevated...ass to calves_

_warm-up: bare bar: 4 reps_

Set 1: 95 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 6 reps

_**Haven't been able to truly 'squat' for about 8 months since busting my ACL and then my LCL. Been realizing however, while doing normal stuff around the house, that i could 'squat' down to the floor only when i tiptoe and stay on my toes through-out...Also, shifting my weight forward seems to facilitate this. So, i replicated this on this exercise. I elevated heels 1" (2" would've been preferable.. but there was no block of that height in the gym"), shifted my weight forward...and sat down, as to calves. The first set with the bar just served to assist with flexibility._ 


Laying Leg Curl:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 110 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 120 lbs: 10 reps


Hyper-extensions:

3 sets: bodyweight: 8 reps ea.


Standing Calf-raise:**

Set 1: 135 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 405 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 495 lbs: 6 reps***

_**These were done from the floor..as opposed to on a 2" block. There was a pause and hold at the point of maximum contraction

***Gad... I remember when this was a walk in the park. 630+ was the norm. Injuries sure do put an individual really back._


Laying Uni-lateral Leg-curl:

Set 1: 40 lbs: 10 reps ea. leg
Set 2: 50 lbs: 8 reps ea. leg
Set 3: 50 lbs: 8 reps ea. leg
__________________


*Friday 28th March 2008

8 p.m.-9:12 p.m.

Back; Biceps*

_General warm-up:

Face pulls:**

Set 1: 1 plate: 15 reps
Set 2: 2 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 2 plates: 15 reps
Set 4: 3 plates: 15 reps
Set 5: 4 plates: 15 reps

**Used the rope attachment here..._


Chins:**

Set 1: bodyweight: 8 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 8 reps
Set 3: bodyweight: 8 reps
Set 4: bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 5: bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 6: bodyweight: 6 reps

_**each set here was done til failure..._


T-bar Row: _...Usin underhand, inside-shoulder-width grip_

Set 1: 70 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 105 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 175 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 175 lbs: 7 reps
Set 6: 140 lbs: 10 reps


V-bar Pulldown:

Set 1: 8 plates: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 12 plates: 8 reps
Set 4: 10 plates: 10 reps


Cambered Bar curl:

Set 1: 65 lbs: 6 reps**
Set 2: 115 lbs: 6 reps***
Set 3: 165 lbs: 4 reps***
Set 4: 65 lbs: 8 reps**

_Execution:

**Strict
***Explosive_


One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps ea.
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbell: 6 reps ea.
Set 3: 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps ea.
__________________


*Tuesday 1st April 2008

7:35 p.m.

Calves; Delts; Triceps*

Seated Calf Raise:**

Set 1: 45 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 180 lbs: 6 reps
Set 5: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 6: 90 lbs: 20 reps (Rest Pause extended set: 10 reps; 5 reps; 5 reps)***

_**Each set other than the first was taken to failure.
***Rest Pause was utilized on the last set to reach the target rep-range. It was used in the manner: 10 reps, 3 sec rest; 5 reps, 3 sec rest; 5 reps, 3 sec rest_

Tibial Toe raises:**

4 sets: 1 plate: 15 reps ea. leg. ea. set

_**Used an ankle strap here attached to the low pulley. My Tibilus, unaccustomed to direct work, got pumped rather quickly and painfully_ 


Machine Shoulder Press:

_warm-up: 3 plates: 15 reps_

Set 1: 5 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 7 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 9 plates: 8 reps
Set 4: 11 plates: 10 reps (5 reps + 5 w/ assists); 5 plates: 5 reps [drop-set]

Standing
Behind-the-Neck Press:


_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps_

Set 1: 95 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps (4 reps + 2 w/ spots)


Cambered Bar Upright Row:

Set 1: 65 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 85 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 105 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 125 lbs: 4 reps; 105 lbs: 4 reps; 85 lbs: 4 reps; 65 lbs: 40 reps [drop-set]


Cambered Bar [close-grip] Shrug:

_warm-up: 65 lbs: 15 reps
warm-up: 105 lbs: 10 reps_


3 sets: 175 lbs: 8 reps


Parallel Bar Dip:

5 sets: bodyweight: 10 reps ea. set


Smith-Machine Close-grip Bench:

Set 1: 95 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 95 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 10 reps 
Set 4: 115 lbs: 10 reps


JM Press:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbells: 6 reps


Modified Tricep pressdown:**

Set 1: 2 plates: 20 reps
Set 2: 2 plates: 20 reps
Set 3: 3 plates: 20 reps***


_**This exercise is a modified Tricep pressdown. As opposed to pushing down, I push away from the body.

***Utilized rest pause here to reach the pre-set rep range: 10 + RP; 5 + RP; 5 + RP... RP= 2-3 sec._
__________________



*Thursday 3rd April 2008

7:50-9:15 p.m.

Legs*


_General warm-up:

Stationary bike: 5 minutes_


Barbell Front Squat: _...1" heel elevation

warm-up: bare bar: 4 sets: 6 reps ea.

Comments: Each rep was taken ass-to-calves... There was pronounced knee pain as the ligaments loosened. Ideally I would've liked 30 reps prior to commencing... but i stopped short by one set of 6 as time time was getting away from me. Additionally, from the leg session that preceded this one, I realized that pain etc. was reduced during work sets...So i moved on to the worksets:_


Set 1: 95 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 155 lbs: 1 rep
Set 5: 185 lbs: 1 rep
Set 6: 205 lbs: 1 rep
Set 7: 225 lbs: failed [could not reverse the motion out of the bucket]
Set 8: 185 lbs: 2 reps
Set 9: 185 lbs: 4 reps

_Comments: Each rep was taken literally ass-to-calves. Additionally, since both my knees are injured, I paused at the bottom and used all my musculature to reverse the motion to the top. This served to eliminate any destructive bouncing. I reduced my rep range to singles as i got more confident with my knees (the left of which kept shaking), so i could expose my musculature to a higher level of stimulation. Additionally, I wanted to avoid exacerbating any irritation, by conserving reps til after target weight had been actualized.

I've front-squatted up to 315 lbs before my injury... But usually I train to parallel on this lift. Thus, worksets with 225 lbs will be a PR tru this range-of-motion. Taking it one day at a time however... Can't risk re-injury. All in all, a good session._



Barbell Lunge: _...front leg elevated**

warm-up: bare bar: 6 reps_

Set 1: 95 lbs: 6 reps ea.
Set 2: 115 lbs: 6 reps ea.
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps ea.


_**I elevated the front foot on a 6" platform. This served to shift my center of balance and reduce knee pain. Saw some chicks in the gym doing it, and it made sense when i was reviewing the exercise in my mind_


Smith Machine Calf-Raise:**

5 sets: 135 lbs: 20 reps ea.


_**These were done from the floor. There was a pause and hold at the point of max contraction on each rep_



Laying Leg curls:**

4 sets: 100 lbs: 10 reps ea.


_**There was a conscious pause and hold at both the max stretch and max contraction positions_


Dumbbell Lunges:**

4 trips: 40 lb dumbbells [<>24 steps in total]


_**This is the first time in MONTHS that I've been able to lunge in this manner. I suppose that the ligaments in my knees were adequately stretched to facilitate this._


*All in all...an AWESOME SESSION!

-CNS*

----------


## Narkissos

*Tuesday 8th April 2008

7:50 p.m. - 9:30 p.m.

Chest; Back; Biceps; Calves*

*General warm-up:*

_Face-pulls: short bar

Set 1: 2 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 3 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 4 plates: 15 reps
Set 4: 5 plates: 15 reps_

Incline Bench Press:

_warm-up: bare bar: 15 reps_

Set 1: 95 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 205 lbs: 6 reps

_Comments: Paused at the point of max contraction, and lock-out, on each repetition_


Machine Bench Press:

3 sets: 1/2 stack: 10 reps ea. set


Flat Bench Fly:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 4: *60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps*

_Comments: the 60 lb dumbbells move smoothly and easily... But the pain from the stretch is ungodly! Definitely something I hate to put myself through._

Chins:

Set 1: bodyweight: 8 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 8 reps
Set 3: bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 4: bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 5: bodyweight: 5 reps

T-bar Row: _Underhand grip_

Set 1: 105 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 175 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 205 lbs: 4 reps; 175 lbs: 4 reps [drop-set]

_Comments: Very intense pump!_


V-bar Pulldown:

Set 1: 8 plates: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 12 plates: 8 reps


Standing Low-pullet Row: _Underhand grip_

Set 1: 6 plates: 10 reps
Set 2: 8 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 plates: 10 reps

_Comments: I decided on this variation because I wanted to take some tension off my lower back. Torso was angled about 45 degrees on this lift_


Standing Cable Curl:

Set 1: 4 plates: 10 reps
Set 2: 6 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 6 plates: 10 reps

Seated Alternating Dumbbell Curl:

3 sets: 40 lb dumbbells: 5 reps ea. set

Seated Calf Raise:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps [2 second pause @ point of peak contraction]
Set 2: 90 lbs: 10 reps [1 second pause @ point of max stretch]
Set 3: 90 lbs: 10 reps [1 second pause @ point of max stretch]
Set 4: 90 lbs: 10 reps [1 second pause @ point of max stretch]
Set 5: 90 lbs: 10 reps [1 second pause @ point of max stretch]
Set 6: 135 lbs: 10 reps [1 second pause @ point of peak contraction; 1 second pause @ point of max stretch]
Set 7: 135 lbs: 10 reps [1 second pause @ point of peak contraction; 1 second pause @ point of max stretch]


*Absolutely SICK session!


*
__________________


*Thursday 10th April 2008

7:30 p.m.

Delts; Traps; Triceps*
_
General Warm-up:

Face-pulls:

Set 1: 3 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 5 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 7 plates: 15 reps
Set 4: 7 plates: 15 reps_

Standing Lateral Raises: _w/ straight arms_

3 sets: 15 lb dumbbells: 12 reps ea. set

Machine Press:

Set 1: 5 plates: 10 reps
Set 2: 7 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 8 plates: 10 reps

Standing Behind-the-neck Press: _Lowering to mid-traps on each rep..._

_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps_

Set 1: 95 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps


Cambered Bar Shrug:

_warm-up: 3 sets: 65 lbs: 20 reps ea. set_

Set 1: 195 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 195 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 195 lbs: 6 reps

_Comments: I've a pinched nerve in one of my traps. From time to time i get pain in the area... Having felt the pain during this session, I did an extended 'warm-up' for that area._

One-arm Dumbbell Skullcrusher:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea.
Set 3: 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps ea.
Set 4: 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps ea.
Set 5: 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps ea.


Tricep Pressdown Hybrid:

3 sets: 4 plates: 20 reps ea. set


_Comments: This exercise is a combination of two variants of one exercise: the tricep pressdown. On the first 10 reps, I pressed away from the body. On the second 10 reps, I pressed down.
_


*Nice session.


*
__________________


*Friday 11th April- Monday 20th April 2008*

_I was unable to train during this time... Illness and other factors manifested._


__________________


*Tuesday 21st April 2008 

8:20 p.m. - 9:38 p.m.

Calves; Chest; Back*


Smith Machine Calf-Raise:

_warm-up: bare bar: 15 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 405 lbs: 6 reps
Set 5: 315 lbs: 7 reps
Set 6: 228 lbs: 8 reps
Set 7: 225 lbs: 8 reps

_Comments: Sets 1-3 weren't taken to failure... The emphasis was to pyramind up smoothly to the working set weight. Sets 4-7 were taken to failure.

Each rep was characterised by a dead pause and hold at the point of peak contraction_


_General Shoulder warm-up:

Face Pulls:

Set 1: 2 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 4 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 6 plates: 15 reps_

Flat Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 4: 110 lb dumbbells: 3 reps [failure]


Incline Barbell Press:

_warm-up: bare bar: 4 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 4 reps
Set 5: 185 lbs: 4 reps

_Comments: Each set was characterised by a dead pause and hold at the point of max stretch._


Flat Fly:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

_Comments: Although I'm capable of handling heavier dumbbells pretty easily here... I wanted to keep in the higher rep range and consciously pause at max-stretch._


Chins:

4 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps


T-Bar Rows: _Underhand grip_

Set 1: 70 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 105 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 175 lbs: 4 reps; 140 lbs: 3 reps; 105 lbs [drop-set]

_Comments: Good God almighty... what a pump!_


V-bar Pulldowns:

Set 1: 8 plates: 10 reps
Set 2: 10 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 12 plates: 10 reps [5 reps + 5 w/ spots]; 7 plates: 10 reps [drop-set]

_Comments: Forced reps are the devil! ... I love 'em so_ 


Wide-grip Behind-the-Neck Pulldown:

Set 1: 6 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 7 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 7 plates: 10 reps
Set 4: 8 plates: 8 reps
Set 2: 9 plates: 6 reps


Standing Uni-lateral Calf-raise:

3 sets: 15 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea. leg, ea. set


*f*ckING AWESOME SESSION!!!!!


-CNS*

----------


## Narkissos

*Wednesday 30th April 2008 

8:30 p.m. - 9:45 p.m.

Legs*

Laying Leg curls:

Set 1: 70 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 80 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 100 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 110 lbs: 8 reps
Set 6: 130 lbs: 2 reps; 120 lbs: 3 reps; 110 lbs: 4 reps; 100 lbs: 5 reps; 90 lbs: 6 reps; 80 lbs: 7 reps; 70 lbs: 7 reps; 60 lbs: 8 reps; 50 lbs: 9 reps; 40 lbs: 10 reps; 30 lbs: 11 reps!!! [72 rep drop-set!!!!]

_Comments: I worked with a guy on this last set who believes in adding a rep to every lowered weight increment when doing drop sets. It didn't make 'sense' to me.. but it didn't need to. Like up-the-rack dumbbell curls, it was a mentally challenging technique... One which i dove head first into.

Needless to say... it hurt like a motherf*cker!_


Seated Calf Raise

Set 1: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 5: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 6: 90 lbs: 10 reps

_Comments: Each repetition was characterised by a pause and hold @ the point of max stretch, as well as one at the point of max contraction. Sets 1-2 were warm-ups...and each set after was taken to failure_
_
Knee/Hip General warm-up:

Leg Press:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 25 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 25 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 20 reps
Set 4: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 450 lbs: 10 reps

Comments: I used these are warm-up for the knees and hips. Each rep was done really deep...and I held the bottom position for a count before returning to full extension._


Barbell Front Squat: _Ass-to-calves_

_warm-up: bare bar: 6 reps_

Set 1: 95 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps

_Comments: Paused at the bottom of each rep to negate bouncing...and to maximize muscle recruitment_


Walking Lunges

40 lb dumbbells: 4 trips (24 steps total)


_Gruelling session.. Even with lighter weights used._ 



__________________



*Monday 5th May 2008 

Weight-training: 7:40 p.m. - 8:45 p.m.

Cardio: 35 minutes pwo

Back; Biceps; Abs; Cardio*


Decline Sit-up:

3 sets: 15 reps ea. set


Leg-raises:

3 sets: 15 reps

_Comments: These were executed on the parallel bar dipping station... in the lock-out position of the dip. Just tried this variant, similar to what gymnasts do, to encourage the secondary recruitment of core stabilizing muscles_

_
General Shoulder warm-up:

Face Pulls:

Set 1: 2 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 4 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 4 plates: 15 reps_

V-bar Pulldowns: 

Set 1: 8 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 10 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 12 plates: 8 reps
Set 4: 14 plates: 6 reps [personal best: fairly smooth reps]

T-bar Row:

Set 1: 105 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: *175 lbs: 10 reps*
Set 3: *210 lbs: 8 reps*

_Comments: Needless to say.. I. Am. Stoked!_


Bent Over Barbell Row:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 8 reps

_Comments: I can no longer find the 'groove' on this exercise.. so i stay at moderate poundage... keeping the execution strict. I have no prob pulling 225 + on this exercise... but the load isn't being directed to the right area.. At least It doesn't feel that way... So imma concentrate on the scapulae retraction etc._


Seated Alternating Dumbbell Curl:

3 sets: 30 lb dumbbellls: 10 reps ea. set.


One-arm Dumbbell Preacher:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea. arm
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea. arm
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: 6 reps ea. arm

Rack Pulls: 

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps [no belt; no straps]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps [no belt; no straps]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 4 reps [no belt; no straps]

Set 4: 405 lbs: 4 reps [w/ belt; no straps]

_Comments: The rack was set at 1" below knee level_

Shrugs:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps

*Cardio:* 35 minutes

_Comments: I used some unfamiliar piece of equipment here. It was like a combination between an ecliptical and a glider.

Who knows?

Pretty decent_


*Sweeeeeeeet Workout overall!


*
__________________



*Tuesday 6th May 2008 

7:45 p.m. - 9:10 p.m.

Chest; Triceps; Calves; Abs*


_General Shoulder Warm-up:

Face Pulls:

Set 1: 4 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 4 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 6 plates: 15 reps_


Flat Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
*Set 4: 110 lb dumbbells: 6 reps*

_Comments: I have not moved this amount of weight on the dumbbell press in a long-assed time!_


45 Degree Incline Fly:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

Incline Barbell Bench press: _To throat_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 5 reps [3 reps unassisted; 5 w/ a spotter's assistance]

Close-grip Bench:

Set 1: 95 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 6 reps


Dumbbell French Press:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbell: 8 reps

One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

3 sets: 20 lb dumbbell: 6 reps ea. arm, each set.

Seated Calf:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 10 reps
*Set 4: 180 lbs: 6 reps*
*Set 5: 225 lbs: 4 reps;* 180 lbs 4 reps; 135 lbs: 6 reps; 90 lbs: 7 reps; 45 lbs: 8 reps [drop-set]

_Comments: First of all.. killer personal best here. I worked with the guy who did the incremental increases on drop-sets on laying leg curls a couple sessions back. He did the same here... It was PAIN! And i loved every minute of it.

To make it worse.. i paused and held the peak contraction and max stretch on EVERY rep. Can you say pain?!_


Laying leg-raise: _w/ pelvic thrust at peak contraction_

3 sets: 15 reps ea.


*GREAT session!


*
__________________


*Thursday 8th May 2008 

6:45 p.m. - 8:10 p.m.

Legs*


Leg Press:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 270 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 540 lbs: 10 reps

Front Squat:

Set 1: 95 lbs: 6 reps [ass to calves]
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps [ass to calves]
Set 3: 185 lbs: 4 reps [ass to calves]

Set 4: 225 lbs: 5 reps [parallel]; 135 lbs: 3 reps [ass-to-calves] [drop-set]

_Comments: Paused at the bottom of each rep so as to negate momentum, and maximize on muscle recruitment. Got a pain in the quads tendons above my right knee on the last set_

Adductor:

Set 1: 80 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 15 reps


Standing Calf Raise:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 405 lbs: 8 reps

Standing Unilateral Calf-Raise:

3 sets: 20 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea. leg, ea. set


Laying Leg-curl:

Set 1: 80 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: *120 lbs: 8 reps*; 100 lbs: 4 reps; 80 lbs: 4 reps; 60 lbs: 4 reps; 40 lbs: 6 reps [drop-set]


Stiff-leg Deadlifts: _executed on a 6" platform... Lowering to the instep on each rep_

5 sets: 135 lbs: 10 reps ea. set


*Hamstrings were absolutely fried at this point. I count this as a pretty bad-ass session!


-CNS*

----------


## Narkissos

*Monday 12th May 2008

11:45 a.m.- 12:45 p.m.

Abs; Delts; Triceps; Biceps; Calves*


_Prologue: Went to bed probably around 5 a.m. this morning... Was swamped with client work, so needed to work through the night to make the deadlines. This morning I popped straight out of bed and went straight to the gym on an empty stomach.

Had an amazing pump... 

Neither the pump nor my strength were affected!

The session went as follows:_



Twisting Decline Sit-up:

3 sets: 20 reps ea/


Hanging Leg Raise:

3 sets: 15 reps ea.


Machine Press:

Set 1: 5 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 7 plates: 12 reps
Set 3: 9 plates: 10 reps
Set 4: 11 plates: 6 reps [*personal best*]


Arnold Press:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

Standing Behind-the-Neck Press:

Set 1: 95 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 115 lbs: 4 reps

_Comments: Tweaked my shoulder while re-racking the weight on the last set_

Incline Dumbbell Curl:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps


Tricep Pressdowns:

Set 1: 4 plates: 20 reps
Set 2: 6 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 8 plates: 10 reps [*personal best*]
Set 4: 10 plates: 6 reps [*personal best*]

Seated Calf-Raise:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 180 lbs: 6 reps
Set 5: 180 lbs: 4 reps
Set 6: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 7: 90 lbs: 20 reps [15 reps straight, followed rest/pause til 20 reps were achieved]


*Niiiiiiiiiiice Overall Pump!


*
__________________



*Tuesday 13th May-Sunday 25th May: No training undertaken due to food poisoning*

_Got ill on Monday night during the wee hours of the morning.

Was sick to my stomach for the rest of the week.

Solid foods were out of the question through-out._


__________________


*Monday 26th May 2008 

7:30 p.m.- 8:35 p.m.

Calves; Abs; Delts; Triceps*

Seated Calf-Raise:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 180 lbs: 7 reps

Standing Unilateral Calf-raise:

Set 1: bodyweight: 10 reps ea.
Set 2: 20 lb dumbbells: 8 reps ea.
Set 3: 20 lb dumbbells: 8 reps ea.
Set 4: 20 lb dumbbells: 8 reps ea.

Decline Sit-up: 

6 sets: 20 reps ea. set


Seated Machine Press:

Set 1: 5 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 7 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 9 plates: 8 reps
Set 4: 11 plates: 6 reps
Set 5: 13 plates 10 reps [6 unassisted reps; 4 forced reps: *Personal best*]; 6 plates: 10 reps [6 unassisted reps; 4 forced reps] [Drop-set]

Arnold Press:

3 sets: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps ea. set

Machine Shrugs:

4 sets: 1/2 stack: each set taken to failure


Parallel Bar Dips:

Set 1: bodyweight: 15 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 3: bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 4: bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 5: bodyweight: 10 reps


*Intense session!

Not at all bad for the first day back from food poisoning!


*
__________________


*Tuesday 27th May 2008

7:55 p.m. - 9 p.m.

Back*

_
General Warm-up:

Face Pulls:

Set 1: 3 plates: 20 reps
Set 2: 4 plates: 20 reps
Set 3: 5 plates: 15 reps
Set 4: 7 plates: 7 reps

Bent Lateral Raise

1 set: 20 lb dumbbells: 15 reps_


Chins Superset w/ Bent Lateral Raise:

Set 1: bodyweight: 8 reps / 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 8 reps / 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: bodyweight: 8 reps / 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

Rack Dead-lifts:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 8 reps

_Comments: Used an over hand grip here... No straps; no belt. The emphasis was on squeezing the shit out of everything behind there._


T-bar Row: _V-bar handle_

Set 1: 105 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 140 lbs: 10 reps


V-bar Pulldowns:

Set 1: 10 plates: 12 reps
Set 2: 12 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 12 plates: 6 reps; 8 plates: 6 reps [drop-set]

_Comments: Hard to gauge a personal best on this exercise... as it's pretty subjective: affected by the angle of the torso etc. I've been getting stronger and stronger by the week. I think this is personal best here this week however._

Low-pulley Row: _Underhand grip...short ROM_

5 sets: 80 lbs: 10 reps ea. 


*Short and to the point...*

*-CNS*

----------


## Narkissos

*Wednesday 28th May 2008

7 p.m. - 8:10 p.m.

Abs; Chest; Biceps*

Decline Sit-up:

3 sets: 20 reps ea.


Hanging Leg Raise:

3 sets: 15 reps ea.


Twists:

Set 1: w/ broomstick as sole resistance: 50 reps
Set 2: w/ broomstick as sole resistance: 50 reps
Set 3: w/ 10 lb barbell: 50 reps


_General Shoulder Warm-up: approx. 5 minutes

Giant Set: Lateral raise/ Front Raise/ Rotator cuff work:

2 sets: 8 lb dumbbell: 10 reps on each exercise_


Flat Fly:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 4: 60 lb dumbbells: 5 reps
Set 5: 60 lb dumbbells: 4 reps

_Comments: I paused and held the max stretch position for a two-count on each rep._


Flat Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 5 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 5 reps

Incline Barbell Bench Press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 9 reps
Set 3: 205 lbs: 5 reps

Dumbbell Pullover:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

Incline Dumbbell Curls Superset w/ Push-ups:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbells: 10 reps / bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbells: 10 reps / bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps / bodyweight: 10 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

3 sets: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea. arm ea. set


*Nice session!


*
__________________


*Thursday 29th May 2008 

7:55 p.m.

Legs*

Leg Press:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 20 reps
Set 4: 500 lbs: 20 reps

Barbell front squat:

_warm-up: bare bar: 4 reps_

3 sets: 135 lbs: 6 reps ea. [ass-to-calves]

Laying Leg-curls:

3 sets: 100 lbs: 15 reps ea. 


Stiff-leg Deadlifts: _on a 6" platform.. lowering to instep on each rep_

3 sets: 135 lbs: 10 reps ea.


*Short and Sweet


*
__________________


*Monday 2nd June 2008 

6:20 p.m. - 7 p.m.

Delts; Calves*


Machine Press:

Set 1: 3 plates: 15 reps
set 2: 5 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 7 plates: 15 reps
Set 4: 9 plates: 15 reps
*Set 5: 11 plates: 10 reps [personal best]
Set 6: 13 plates: 5 reps [personal best]; 6 plates: 10 reps
*

_Comments: Personal Bests all around. I think this the highest amount of work I've ever done in a session on this exercise. Work being equal to weight moved for this number of reps._

Arnold Press:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps

[Cambered bar] Upright Row:

Set 1: 60 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 110 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: *170 lbs: 4 reps;* 110 lbs: 4 reps; 60 lbs: 4 reps


Smith Machine Shrug:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 15 reps


Bent Lateral Raise:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps


Standing Uni-lateral Lateral raise:

3 sets: 15 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea. arm, ea. set


Seated Calf-Raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: 8 reps


*-CNS*

----------


## Narkissos

*Wednesday 4th June 2008: 

7:25 p.m. - 8:15 p.m.

Back; Biceps*


Face Pulls Superset w Bent Lateral Raise:

Set 1: 3 plates: 20 reps / 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 3 plates: 20 reps / 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 5 plates: 20 reps / 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps


Chins

3 sets: b.w. 10 reps ea.


Horizontal Row: _w/ feet elevated 1 & 1/2 feet_

Set 1: bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 8 reps
Set 3: bodyweight: 8 reps


T-bar Row: _Underhand grip_

Set 1: 105 lbs 12 reps
Set 2: 175 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: *210 lbs: 5 reps* ; 140 lbs: 4 reps [dropt-set]


V-bar Pulldowns:

Set 1: 10 plates: 10 reps
Set 2: 12 plates: 8 reps
Set 3: 14 plates: 10 reps [w/ assists]; 7 plates: 6 reps [dropset til failure]


Seated Alternating Dumbbell Curl:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 7 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps


One-arm Dumbbell Preacher:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: 6 reps


*Solid!*
__________________


*Thursday 5th June 2008

7:30 p.m. - 8:25 p.m.

Chest; Triceps; Abs*


_Giant Set:

 Decline twisting sit-up / Dumbbell Front Raise / Dumbbell Lateral Raise: 

3 sets: 20 reps (10 reps ea. side) / 10 lb dumbbells: 10 reps / 10 lb dumbbells: 10 reps_


Laying Leg Raise:

3 sets: 15 reps ea.


Incline Barbell Press:

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps ea._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 235 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 245 lbs: 2 reps


Flat Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 12 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 5 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps


Push-ups:

Set 1: 35 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 45 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 45 lbs: 6 reps

_Comments: Did these as a finisher. Weight was placed on my back... and a full range of motion used._


Parallel bar Dip:

3 sets: 10 reps ea.

_Comments: Held the max stretch position on every repetition._


Tricep pressdowns:

Set 1: 5 plates: 12 reps
Set 2: 6 plates: 12 reps
Set 3: 7 plates: 10 reps


*Very cool session


*
__________________



*Friday 6th June 2008

6:35- 7:38 p.m.

Legs*

_General warm-up:

Leg-press:

3 sets: 90 lbs: 20 reps ea. 

Leg-extensions:

Set 1: 4 plates: 20 reps
Set 2: 5 plates: 20 reps
Set 3: 6 plates: 20 reps_

Leg-press:

Set 1: 360 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 450 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 540 lbs: 15 reps
*Set 4: 720 lbs: 12 reps*


Front Squats:

_warm-up: bare bar: 1 rep_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 4 reps [ass-to-calves]
Set 2: 155 lbs: 4 reps [ass-to-calves]
Set 3: 185 lbs: 4 reps [ass-to-calves]

*Set 4: 225 lbs: 5 reps* [4 reps + 1 w/ assistance: reps done to 

parallel]


Laying Leg-curl:

5 sets: 100 lbs: 10 reps ea.


Standing Unilateral Calf-raise:

3 sets: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea. leg, ea. set


Seated Calf:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 135 lbs: 10 reps


*Nice Pump all round.


*
__________________


*Monday 9th June 2008

7:40 p.m.- 8:45 p.m.

Shoulder; Triceps; Quads*

_General warm-up:

Dumbbell Front Raise / Standing Lateral Raise:

Set 1: 8 lb dumbbells: 10 reps / 8 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 12 lb dumbbells: 10 reps / 12 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 15 lb dumbbells: 10 reps / 15 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

Comments: These exercises were done on an alternating rep basis. 

i.e. One rep of the dumbbell front raise was immediately followed by 

standing lateral raise_


Cambered Bar Shrug:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 12 reps
Set 4: 170 lbs: 8 reps [work set]
Set 5: 170 lbs: 8 reps [work set]


Machine Press:

Set 1: 4 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 6 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 8 plates: 10 reps
Set 4: 12 plates: 10 reps
Set 5: 14 plates: 10 reps [6 unassisted; 4 reps w/ spotter's assistance]


Arnold Press:

3 sets: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps ea.


Bent Lateral Raise:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbells: 20 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 12 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbells: 12 reps


Tricep Pressdown:

Set 1: 3 plates: 20 reps
Set 2: 5 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 7 plates: 10 reps

_Comments: These were done facing away from the machine..._


One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

3 sets: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea. arm, ea. set


Barbell Squats:

_warm-up: bodyweight: 20 reps
warm-up: bodyweight: 12 reps
warm-up: bare bar: 6 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 315 lbs: 6 reps


*All round: a pretty solid session.

-CNS*

----------


## Narkissos

*Wednesday 11th June 2008

4p.m.-4:45 p.m.

Back; Biceps*

_Prologue: Weighed in at 207 lbs today. Feeling pretty good over all. Trained at my old gym this evening. So that meant fully marked weights for the first time in a while lol_
_
General Warm-up:

Face Pulls:

Set 1: 40 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 60 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 80 lbs: 20 reps
Set 4: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 5: 120 lbs: 15 reps_


Chins:

Set 1: bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 8 reps
Set 3: bodyweight: 6 reps

_Comments: Trained with very short rest periods this evening... So amount of reps which I was able to diminished from set-to-set._


Inverted Row:

3 sets: bodyweight: 8 reps ea.


Low Pulley Row:

Set 1: 110 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 210 lbs: 4 reps; 170 lbs: 4 reps; 130 lbs: 4 reps [drop-set]

Behind-the-Neck Pulldowns:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 10 reps [strict: pulling to base of neck]
Set 2: 120 lbs: 8 reps [strict: pulling to base of neck]

Set 3: 140 lbs: 8 reps [less strict: pulling til the bar was in line with bottom of ears]


V-bar Pulldown:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 120 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 160 lbs: 6 reps; 120 lbs: 6 reps [drop-set]


One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea.
Set 3: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea.


Standing Close-grip Cable Curl:

3 sets: 40 lbs: 12 reps ea.



*Nice all-round session.


*
__________________


*Sunday 15th June 2008

12:20 p.m.- 1 p.m.

Chest; Calves; Abs*

30-degree Incline Bench Press: _To throat..._

_warm-up: bare bar: 3 sets: 10 reps ea._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 4 reps


Flat Dumbbell Press:

3 sets: 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps ea.


_Comments: On the last set I had to utilize rest-pause to meet the pre-set rep range. The last set went like this: 5 reps [failure]; pause; 2 reps [failure]; pause; 2 reps [failure]; pause; 1 rep [struggled a shitload].. /end_


Incline Dumbbell Fly:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps


Push-ups:

Set 1: bodyweight: 10 reps [2" hand elevation; 2" foot elevation... lowering chest to floor]
Set 2: bodyweight: 10 reps [2" hand elevation; 6" foot elevation... lowering chest to floor]
Set 3: bodyweight: 10 reps [2" hand elevation; 6" foot elevation... lowering chest to floor]

_Comments: Paused when my chest was at the floor here.. to exaggerate the stretch. The point of the differing foot elevation was to exaggerate the stretch and make the exercise more difficult...and beneficial._


Standing Calf Raise: _from floor..._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 20 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 20 reps
Set 5: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 6: 315 lbs: 10 reps

*1:00 p.m.*

_The gym closed at this point... so i decided to use the equipment which the gym set up around the outside of the gym for outdoors training. The sun was hot as all hell.. so I lasted all of 10 minutes lol._


Roman Chair Sit-up:

3 sets: 15 reps.



__________________


*Monday 16th June 2008

7:30-8:22 p.m.

Legs*

Squats:

_warm-up: 3 sets: bodyweight: 20 reps ea. [last warm-up set was done ass-to-ground]_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 365 lbs: 4 reps

_Comments: It's a big accomplishment for me to be back squatting again. Honestly never thought I'd be able to again period. Fish oil and patient rehab work have helped significantly. My knee of the weaker leg is still a concern...as it still shakes and threatens to shift outward when i squat... So still take it easy. I've dropped all supporting equipment [knee wraps etc.] in the meantime, in an attempt to allow the lateral and vertical stresses to encourage strengthening of the area._

Barbell Front Squat:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps [ass-to-ground]
Set 2: 185 lbs: 4 reps [ass-to-ground]
Set 3: 225 lbs: 2 reps [sub-parallel... Had to dump it on the way up on the 3rd rep]


Laying Leg-curls:

5 sets: 100 lbs: 10 reps ea. set


Seated Calf-Raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 225 lbs: 4 reps; 180 lbs: 4 reps; 135 lbs: 5 reps; 90 lbs: 8 reps; 45 lbs: 10 reps [drop-set]


*PUMPED TO THE MAX!


*
__________________


*Wednesday 18th June 2008

8:10 p.m.

Shoulders; Calves; Abs*
_
General Warm-up:

Dumbbell Front Raise Alternated w/ Standing Lateral Raise:

3 sets: 10 lb dumbbells: 10 reps / 10 lb dumbbells: 10 reps ea.


Face Pulls:

3 sets: 4 plates: 20 reps ea._


Seated Machine Press:

Set 1: 4 plates: 10 reps
Set 2: 6 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 8 plates: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 plates: 10 reps
Set 5: 12 plates: 9 reps [failure]


Standing Behind-the-Neck Press:

Set 1: 95 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 5 reps [failure]


Arnold Press:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps


Hang Clean & Press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 155 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 3 reps [*Personal Best*]

_Comments: No belts or straps were used here. Not an Uber-heavy personal beswt, but one all the same. I think I'll get stronger in the coming weeks, as I become more efficient at this exercise._


Machine Shrug:

Set 1: 6 plates: 20 reps
Set 2: 8 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 8 plates: 15 reps


Uni-lateral Donkey Calf Raise:

3 sets: 120 lbs: 12 reps ea. leg, each set.

_Comments: Trained with a female tonight... No guys were available, and this gym doesn't have a weighted belt. The chick was 120 lbs... which was barely enough resistance for one-leg. I did single-leg raises here... exaggerating the pause at the top, the negative, as well as the stretch at the bottom. It did its job_


Seated Calf Raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: 10 reps


Decline Crunch superset w/ Twisting Sit-up:

Set 1: bodyweight: 15 reps / bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 15 reps / bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 3: 25 lbs: 15 reps / 25 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 25 lbs: 15 reps / 25 lbs: 10 reps


Laying Leg raise superset w/ Laying straight-leg leg-lift/Pelvic thrust:

3 sets: 10 reps / 10 reps

_Comments: The starting position of the laying pelvic thrust listed here was the end position of the laying leg raise: Abs contracted, hips lifted off bench... legs pointed towards ceiling. From here, the glutes were thrust further forward...thrusting the toes towards the ceiling. The position was held: abs fully contracted, glutes a number of inches off the bench... Then the motion was reversed, lowering until glutes were about 1" off the bench._


*SOLID session all round!

-CNS*

----------


## Narkissos

*Thursday 19th June 2008

7:30-8:53 p.m.

Back; Chest*

_General Warm-up: No belt... no straps.

Power Cleans:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 3 reps_


Chins:

Set 1: bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 3: bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 4: bodyweight: 5 reps


T-Bar Row: _Underhand grip..._

Set 1: 140 lbs: 10 reps [raw: No belt; no straps]
Set 2: 175 lbs: 10 reps [raw: No belt; no straps]

Set 3: 210 lbs: _scrapped this set... Decided to go for broke_

Set 3: 235 lbs: 6 reps


Bent-over Barbell Row:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 8 reps


Handstands:

2 sets: 30 second hold ea. set


Flat Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

Flat Fly:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps


Smith Machine Incline Press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps [3 unassisted; 3 w/ assistance]


__________________



*Sunday 22nd June 2008

12:15-1:10 p.m.

Legs; Abs*

Laying Leg Curls:

Set 1: 80 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 110 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 120 lbs: 10 reps [_struggled on the last two reps_]


Stiff-leg Dead-lift: _on a 6" platform..lowering to instep on each rep_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 235 lbs: 8 reps [_grip failure_]


Squats:
_
warm-up: bodyweight: 20 reps [parallel]
warm-up: bodyweight: 10 reps [ass-to-ground]_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [parallel]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [parallel]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 6 reps [parallel]


Walking Lunges:

3 sets: 40 lb dumbbells: 2 lengths of the gym on each set.


Roman Chair Sit-up:

4 sets: 10 reps ea.


*Quick and to the point...


*
__________________



*Monday 23rd June 2008

7:30 p.m.

Delts; Traps; Calves*

FacePulls:

Set 1: 4 plates: 20 reps
Set 2: 6 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 8 plates: 8 reps

Standing Lateral Raise:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 2: 20 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 3: 35 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 4: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

Machine Press :

Set 1: 4 plates: 10 reps
Set 2: 6 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 8 plates: 10 reps
Set 4: 10 plates: 10 reps
Set 5: 12 plates: 6 reps


Hang Clean and Press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 155 lbs: 5 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 3 reps
Set 4: 205 lbs: 3 reps [*Personal Best*]

_Comments: All sets were done raw: no belt; no straps. I got hurt on the last set here. After i locked out with the last rep on 205 lbs...I was bringing the negative down slowly... Halfway down, I lost control for a split second. Might've been lost concentration. What it was... I think the bar bounced off my collarbone. I didn't see it.. or feel it.. but pain manifested very soon after._

*Full details of the incident can be found here:* http://www.getnarked.net/forum/index.php?topic=3776.0
_
I expected that sumnab*tch to hurt in the morning though... and it didn't disappoint.

Expecting the pain one-way-or-another, and having examined the area for splintered bone and dislocations, finding none, I continued my session:_


Standing Behind-the-Neck Press:

3 sets: 135 lbs: 6 reps ea.


Arnold Press:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps


Machine Shrug:

5 sets: 8 plates: 15 reps ea.


Seated Calf Raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 9 reps [*personal best*]; 180 lbs: 5 reps; 135 lbs: 5 reps; 90 lbs: 6 reps [*drop-set of death!*]


*Sweeeeeeeeeet session... Injury aside.

Gonna rest up a couple days and bump my dose of bromelain and fish oil.

-C*

----------


## Narkissos

*Thursday 26th June 2006

7:45-9:20 p.m.

Chest; Triceps; Calves*

_Prologue: Took 2 days off after Monday's soft tissue injury. Like I thought I would, the area swelled up like a mutha! Decided to hit pecs tonight because couldn't see myself being able to retract my scapulae (or contract my traps) effectively tonight. Neither could i see myself being able to rest a bar on 'em to squat. So both back and legs were out.


General warm-up:

Dumbbell Front Raise / Standing Lateral Raise:

Set 1: 8 lb dumbbells: 20 reps ea.
Set 2: 10 lb dumbbells: 10 reps ea.
Set 3: 10 lb dumbbells: 10 reps ea.
Set 4: 10 lb dumbbells: 10 reps ea.

_


Flat Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps 
Set 4: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 5: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 6: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps


Flat Fly:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 35 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 4: 60 lb dumbbells: 8 reps [*Personal Best*]
Set 5: *70 lb dumbbells: 6 reps* [*Personal Best*]
Set 6: *75 lb dumbbells: 8 reps* [4 reps unassisted; 4 reps w/ assists] [*Personal best:* 4 reps.. Never did flies that heavy before]


_Comments: I'm naturally a stronger puller than pusher. For the first time in a long time I decided to use the fly for something other than stretching. Heaviest I'd been before is the 60 lb dumbbells for 6 reps. Each rep was slow and controlled...and the max stretch position held for a count._


Incline Barbell Bench Press: _To throat..._

Set 1: 185 lbs: 4 reps
Set 2: 205 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 3 reps [failure]


Parallel Bar Dip:

4 sets: bodyweight: 10 reps ea.


Tricep Pressdowns:

5 sets: 5 plates: 15 reps ea. set


_Comments: What's there to say other than: SKIN-TEARING PUMP!_


One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

3 sets: 20 lb dumbbell: 6 reps ea. arm, ea. set


Seated Calf-raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: *270 lbs: 4 reps [personal best]*; 225 lbs: 4 reps; 180 lbs: 4 reps; 135 lbs: 4 reps; 90 lbs: 6 reps; 45 lbs: 10 reps [*drop-set of death x 2!!!*]


_Comments: This has got to be the SICKEST set of calf-work I've EVER done!_


*Solid Session all round...Better than 'good'.

*

__________________


*Friday 27th June 2008 

8:42 p.m. - 9:42 p.m.

Back; Abs*_


General Warm-up:

Standing Lateral Raise / Front Raise: 

Set 1: 8 lb dumbbells: 10 reps ea.
Set 2: 10 lb dumbbells: 10 reps ea.
Set 3: 12 lb dumbbells: 10 reps ea.
Set 4: 15 lb dumbbells: 10 reps ea._

Inverted Row: _Overhand, shoulder-width grip_

Set 1: bodyweight: 15 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 12 reps
Set 3: bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 4: bodyweight: 8 reps


T-bar Row: _Underhand grip..._

Set 1: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 210 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 210 lbs: 8 reps


One-arm Dumbbell Row:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.

V-bar Pull Downs:

Set 1: 10 plates: 10 reps
Set 2: 12 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 14 plates: 10 reps [4 reps + 6 w/ assists]; 7 plates: 7 reps [failure]


Behind-the-neck Pull down:

Set 1: 6 plates: 20 reps
Set 2: 8 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 10 plates: 8 reps; 8 plates: 5 reps; 6 plates: 5 reps [drop-set]


Decline crunch:

3 sets: 20 reps ea.


*Nice pump... Good poundage.


*
__________________


*Tuesday 1st July 2008 

7:40 p.m.-9:00 p.m.

Legs; Abs*

_Prologue Missed a couple of meals today... So didn't expect that this'd be a good session. Worked out with a client, so expected it to be a lot briefer. However, when the client finished... I joined a guy that had just come in to squat. The session went as follows:_


_General warm-up:

Leg-press:

Set 1: 270 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 450 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 630 lbs: 20 reps
Set 4: 810 lbs: 10 reps_

_Comments: For some reason, my erectors were ABSOLUTELY RAPED at this point. I could not explain it at all... It really affected how i performed for the rest of the night_


Laying Leg Curls:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 110 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 110 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 100 lbs: 10 reps


Seated Calf-raise:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 180 lbs: 8 reps

Standing Unilateral Calf-raise:

3 sets: 45 lbs: 8 reps ea. leg, ea. set


_Comments: At this point my client left... and the other dude came in. While i waited for him to get warm so we could squat together, I did the following time-killing stuff to stay warm:_


Laying Leg raise superset w/ Straight leg hip thrust:

3 sets: 10 reps / 10 reps


Adductor Machine:

1 Set: 50 lbs: 20 reps


_Comments: Dude was warm by this point, so we got to it._


Squats:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: *405 lbs: 4 reps*

_Comments: This is the most weight I've squatted in over a year (since I've been injured). Was an AWESOME feeling.

Right after I stepped out of this electrifying set however, I almost got electrocuted.

Read the full details of this incident here:_

http://www.getnarked.net/forum/index.php?topic=3936.0


Single-leg Dumbbell Stiff-leg Deadllifts:

3 sets: 40 lb dumbbells: 7 reps ea. leg ea. set


*Awesome session all round.

-CNS*

----------


## Narkissos

*Friday 4th July 2008 

8p.m.

Calves; Chest; Arms*

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 450 lbs: 8 reps [failure]

_Comments: Each rep of each set was deliberate in execution: slow, and very controlled. I paused at the max stretch position, as well as held the max-contraction position for a count_


Standing Uni-lateral Calf-raise:

3 sets: 25 lbs: 10 reps ea. leg, ea. set

_
General Shoulder Warm-up:

Face Pulls:

Set 1: 60 lbs: 30 reps
Set 2: 80 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 15 reps


Standing Lateral raise Alternated w/ Dumbbell Front Raise:

3 sets: 15 lb dumbbells: 10 reps / 15 lb dumbbells: 10 reps ea. set

_

Flat Dumbbell Bench Press:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 4: 110 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [failure]


Barbell Incline Bench Press: _To Sternum..._

_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 205 lbs: 4 reps [failure]


Flat Bench Dumbbell Fly:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 70 lb dumbbells: 8 reps [Failure] [*Personal Best!*]


_Comments: Really found the groove on this exercise. Each rep was taken slow and easy. Full range of motion was used as always. If only I was as strong at pressing!_


Parallel Bar Dips:

3 sets: bodyweight: 10 reps ea. set


Seated Alternating Dumbbell Curl:

3 sets: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps ea. arm, ea. set


One-arm Dumbbell Preacher Curl:

3 sets: 30 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea. arm, ea. set


Tricep Pressdown:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 25 reps [warm-up]
Set 2: 150 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 150 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 150 lbs: 15 reps
Set 5: 150 lbs: 10 reps
Set 6: 150 lbs: 10 reps
Set 7: 150 lbs: 10 reps


_Comments: Took each rep slow and controlled... holding the 'lock-out' position on each rep._


*Body Weight [taken at end of session]: 206 lbs, and growing!

Great session!


*
__________________


*Monday 7th July 2008: 

7:10 p.m.-8:10 p.m.

Back; Abs*

_Weight: 206 lbs [taken at beginning of session]_
_
General warm-up:

Face Pulls:

Set 1: 60 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 80 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 120 lbs: 12 reps_


Chins:

Set 1: bodyweight: 8 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 3: bodyweight: 6 reps


Horizontal Pull-up:

3 sets: bodyweight: 8 reps ea.


Barbell Row: _Torso held at just under 45-degrees...Shoulder-width grip used._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: *275 lbs: 5 reps* [w/ straps; no belt]
Set 4: 225 lbs: 6 reps [w/ straps; no belt]


Low-pulley Row:

Set 1: 200 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 200 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 170 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 170 lbs: 8 reps
Set 6: 170 lbs: 8 reps

_Comments: Sets 1-3 were more explosive and less strict. Sets 4-6 were very controlled._


Hyper-extensions:

3 sets: bodyweight: 10 reps ea. set

_Comments: These were actually 'lumbar crunches'... There was very little movement at the hip. I wanted to isolate the erectors here._


Behind-the-neck Pulldowns:

Set 1: 120 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 160 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 180 lbs: 4 reps; 120 lbs: 6 reps [drop-set]


Roman Chair Sit-up:

3 sets: 20 reps ea.

_Comments: Lowered my torso until it was at, or just below, parallel to the floor. These were hella intense!_


One-arm Dumbbell Row:

3 sets: 100 lb dumbbell: 6 reps ea. arm, ea. set


_Comments: I paused and held the peak contraction on every repetition...Got great scapula retraction here!_


*Great session all round!



*
__________________


*Tuesday 8th July 2008

12:10-1:30 p.m.

Shoulders; Triceps; Calves*

*General warm-up:*

Face Pulls:

Set 1: 60 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 80 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 20 reps
Set 4: 120 lbs: 10 reps

_Comments: Cut set number 4 short, in anticipation of doing a much heavier set... but then decided against doing that set_


Hang Clean & Press:

Set 1: 95 lbs: 6 reps [no straps; no belt]
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps [no straps; no belt]
Set 3: 185 lbs: 4 reps [no straps; no belt]
Set 4: 205 lbs: 1 rep [no straps; no belt] -->Not a max effort
Set 5: 225 lbs: failed attempt 
Set 6: 225 lbs: 1 reps [*Personal Best*] [no straps; no belt]

_Comments: On set number 5, i failed from the get-go. I could not find the groove when the bar was just below knee-level. So i dropped it. Made no sense wasting the energy. Felt like i had the bar.. but didn't. I attribute this to the thumbless grip i was using. Thumbless isn't a strong pulling grip for me.. but it's a strong pressing grip. Being a stronger puller than pusher, I use the grip that benefits the weaker of the two. Had to switch over to a wrap-around grip on set 6 though.. because I needed to be able to get it cleaned to shoulder height. So switched, and it went up. From there, I struggled with the overhead press... finally getting it to lock out. Was an awesome feeling!_


Standing Behind-the-Neck press:

Set 1: 95 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 10 reps [slight struggle on last rep]

Arnold Presses:

_warm-up: 25 lb dumbbells: 10 reps_

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps [*Personal Best*]
Set 2: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps [*Personal Best*]
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 5 reps [*Personal Best*]

Cambered Bar Shrug:

Set 1: 110 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 200 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 200 lbs: 8 reps


Tricep Pressdowns:

Set 1: 80 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 150 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 150 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 150 lbs: 10 reps


One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

3 sets: 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps ea. arm, ea. set


Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 360 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 450 lbs: 7 reps

_Sets 1-5: Slow and controlled w/ pause and hold at peak contraction_

Set 6: 540 lbs: 7 reps [*Personal Best*]
Set 7: 630 lbs: 7 reps [failure] [*Personal Best*]

_Sets 6-7: Explosive_

_Comments: I have never, ever, EVER, gone this heavy on a seated angled calf raise. Anything around 500 lbs normally makes my ankle feel like they are about to snap. I've been a lot heavier on standing calf-raises, as well calf-presses on the leg press station. Today however, my ankles et. al. were up to the challenge. As usual, a full range of motion was used here. I gave a guy in the gym the simple task of recording this last set... and he fouled it up. I gave him the camera already recording...and he still managed to mess it up. Can't wait to try this weight again._


[Smith Machine] Standing Unilateral Calf-raise:

4 sets: bare bar: 8 reps ea. leg, ea. set


_Comments: Calves were VERY fried after the preceding exercise... So was unable to do any weight here. Just my bodyweight and the weight of the bar combined were more than enough._


*Totally AWESOME session!

-CNS*

----------


## Narkissos

*Tuesday 8th July 2008 

7-7:15 p.m.

Active Recovery*


Behind-the-Neck Pull-ups:

4 sets: 6 reps ea. set



__________________


*Thursday 10th July 2008 

7:55 p.m.

Chest; Biceps*

_
General Warm-up:

Face Pulls:

Set 1: 60 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 80 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 150 lbs: 12 reps


Standing Lateral Raises:

3 sets: 10 lb dumbbells: 15 reps ea. set_

Flat Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 4: 110 lb dumbbells: 4 reps

Incline Barbell Bench: _...to sternum_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 205 lbs: 4 reps

Standing Barbell Curl:

Set 1: 70 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 120 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 120 lbs: 6 reps
__________________



*Tuesday 15th July 2008 

7:30-9 p.m.

Legs*

Single-Leg Leg-Press:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps ea. leg
Set 2: 180 lbs: 10 reps ea. leg
Set 3: 180 lbs: 10 reps ea. leg


Leg-press:

Set 1: 450 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 720 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 900 lbs: 10 reps [shaky as hell]

Squats:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 405 lbs: 3 reps [w/ spots: Weight felt like a tonne this week]


Laying Leg-curl:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 110 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 120 lbs: 10 reps

Single-leg Laying Leg curl:

Set 1: 50 lbs: 10 reps ea.
Set 2: 60 lbs: 8 reps ea.
Set 3: 50 lbs: 12 reps ea.

Standing Calf Raise:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 315 lbs: 10 reps

Calf Press: _Leg-Press station_

Set 1: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 450 lbs: 10 reps

_Comments: None of these set was done to failure. This leg-press station at the commercial gym I worked out at tonight has a slippery platform. So going heavier (or for more reps) was an accident waiting to happen. So, I called a day here and moved on to something else._

Standing Unilateral calf-raise:

3 sets: 45 lbs: 8 reps ea. leg ea. set


*Pretty good session here today I'd say.*

*-CNS*

----------


## Narkissos

*Update: Car Accident...* 



I was in a Car accident on Friday 18th July 2008, at around 2:30 a.m.

I was a passenger in a car, which hit, travelling at 120 km per hour.

The car was totaled...and I received soft tissue damage to my abdomen, lower back, shoulder, hip, groin... generally the areas the seatbelt covered.

When we hit I was thrown upwards, and the belt snapped downwards pulling me back down.

Because of the small area the belt covered however, the snapping action was equivalent to a 120 km per hour punch to the stomach, lower back, and groin.

So... the soft tissue damage is related to this.

Checked myself at the scene for stomach distension (related to swelling), broken bones, difficulty breathing (as I'm an asthmatic), painful breathing etc. 

Didn't find any of that... 'cept a partially dislocated shoulder, which snapped back in relatively painlessly when i lifted my arm.

Went home afterwards, fell asleep...anticipating the pain would significantly worsen by the end of the day.


__________________


*Friday 18th July 2008 

3:40-5:12 p.m.

Back; Chest*

_Prologue: Having been in a serious car accident just hours earlier, I decided taking it easy was the best course. Neck was stiff and sore... and there was pain all over... So no serious hardcore heaving multi-joint stuff today.

General Warm-up:

Unilateral Face Pull

3 sets: 35 lbs: 10 reps ea. arm, ea. set_


Behind-the-Neck Pull-ups:

5 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps


_Comments: Following this discussion here: http://www.getnarked.net/forum/index.php?topic=3842.0 I've returned to Behind-the-neck exercises... And, like i hypothesized, my shoulders are becoming more and more flexible. And.. I'm getting stronger. This feels more natural for me than standard chins to be honest. The range of motion is greater as well... as I'm better able to retract my scapulae through this plane. Bodyweight is 208 lbs at present... and I know these are supposed to be significantly more difficult than chins to front... but they aren't._ 


Behind-the-Neck Pull-downs: _Facing away from the machine, to allow for a greater range-of-motion_

5 sets: 100 lbs: 10 reps ea. set


Machine Shrug:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 120 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 160 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 160 lbs: 10 reps

Underhand Grip Low-pulley Row:

Set 1: 120 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 160 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 180 lbs: 10 reps

V-bar Pulldowns:

Set 1: 120 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 140 lbs: 10 reps


Flat Barbell Bench Press:

_warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps ea._

10 sets: 135 lbs: 10 reps ea. set

_Comments: 5 sets here were done in the standard manner... while 5 sets were done in my preferred manner: lowering the bar to the sternum. There was a little wrist trauma from the accident earlier today, so couldn't handle lower reps or heavier weight. Got some pain in the wrist even while warming up with the bare bar._


Flat Fly:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps


Incline Dumbbell Press:

3 sets: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps ea. set


*Pretty good session all around... all things considered!


*
__________________


*Monday 21st July 2008 

6:45 p.m. -8:45 p.m.

Delts; Tris; Calves; Abs*


Behind the Neck Chins:

Set 1: bodyweight: 8 reps ea.
Set 2: bodyweight: 8 reps ea.
Set 3: bodyweight: 6 reps ea.
Set 4: bodyweight: 6 reps ea.
Set 5: bodyweight: 6 reps ea.
Set 6: bodyweight: 6 reps ea.


Hang Clean & Press: _No straps; No belt..._

_warm-up: 95 lbs: 6 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 3 reps
Set 3: 205 lbs: 1 rep [not a max effort]
Set 4: 225 lbs: 1 rep [not a max effort]
Set 5: 235 lbs: failed [hip level... not enough drive, couldn't drop my hips]
Set 6: 235 lbs: failed [Shoulder height... couldn't get my wrist to 'flick']
Set 7: 235 lbs: failed [Shoulder height... couldn't get my wrist to 'flick']

Set 8: 235 lbs: 1 rep [*Personal Best*]
_
Comments: This was grueling as all hell... but i was adamant that I'd get this weight up. 225 lbs just felt too light for 235 lbs to be giving me this much trouble.

I was ecstatic when i got the 235 up... But i could not hold the lock out.

I think i hyper-extended at the lock-out...and my chest muscles contracted to stabilize.

I put the weight down immediately... but it was a little too late.

It hurt badly... breathing included.

May be the combination of last week's injuries related to high-impact accident... combined with the unexpected forced stabilization.

Whatever it was.. it hurt._


Arnold Press:

3 sets: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps ea. set


Standing Behind-the-Neck Press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 11 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 9 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 9 reps

_Comments: The first rep of each set was technically a push-press... as i used momentum generated by my legs to get the bar from my traps to lock-out on this rep._


Machine Shrug:

Set 1: 6 plates: 20 reps
Set 2: 8 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 8 plates: 15 reps


Tricep Pressdown:

Set 1: 5 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 6 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 7 plates: 10 reps
Set 4: 8 plates: 10 reps
Set 5: 9 plates: 8 reps

_Comments: I did these facing away from the machine... It just feels more productive to me this way._


One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea. arm
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbell: 6 reps ea. arm
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: 4 reps ea. arm


Parallel Bar Dip:

3 sets: bodyweight: 15 reps ea. set


Decline Sit-up: _70-degree decline..._

3 sets: 10 reps ea.

_Comments: Yes.. 70 degrees. I felt like challenging my core through a steeper gradient. It was WICKED!_


Standing Calf-Raise: _In the hack squat machine..._
_
warm-up: 180 lbs: 8 reps ea. leg [single leg]
warm-up: 270 lbs: 7 reps ea. leg [single leg]_

Set 1: 450 lbs: 20 reps [heels neutral]; 360 lbs: 20 reps [heels in]; 270 lbs: 20 reps [heels out]... MASSIVE *60-REP* DROP SET!


_Comments: Don't ask. LOL_



Incline Leg-Raise: _70-degree incline_

3 sets: 8 reps ea.


_Comments: I was looking for a challenge...and I got one. This was SICK!_


*AWESOME SESSION!

-CNS*

----------


## Narkissos

*Tuesday 22nd July 2008 

1:55 p.m. - 2:47 p.m.

Quads/hams*

_Comments: I did this session at the old gym... A lot of the machines are angled differently, and i have worked tru this plane in a while. So, the weights used were lighter...as the execution was more difficult._

Laying Leg curls:

Set 1: 70 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 90 lbs: 10 reps


Seated leg-curl:

3 sets: 45 lbs: 15 reps ea. set


Standing Uni-lateral leg-curl

3 sets: 25 lbs: 10 reps ea. leg, ea. set


Romanian Dead-lifts: _No belt; no straps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 15 reps [overhand grip]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [overhand grip]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 6 reps [staggered grip]

_Hip/Knee warm-up:

Leg-extensions:

Set 1: 50 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 10 reps


Leg-press:

Set 1: 120 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 300 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 480 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 570 lbs: 10 reps

Comments: The purpose of the leg-extensions and leg-presses was not to overload the complex, but to loosen up my knees and hips in preparation for squatting._


Squats: _No belt; No knee-wraps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 6 reps
__________________


*Wednesday 23rd July 2008 

6:10 p.m. - 7:30 p.m.

Chest; Biceps; Calves*
_
General Shoulder warm-up:

Face Pulls:

Set 1: 60 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 80 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 20 reps

Behind-the-Neck Chins:

3 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps ea. set_


Flat Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 1100 lb dumbbells: 7 reps [*Personal Best!!!*]
Set 4: 120 lb dumbbells: 3 reps [failure]


Flat Fly:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 70 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 70 lb dumbbells: 6 reps


Throat Prone:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 3 reps 

_Comments: This last set really, really hurt. I think I'll stay just under this weight so as to maintain smooth pressing form...and avoid taxing the shoulder complex too much._


Seated Alternating Dumbbell curl:

3 sets: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps ea. arm, ea. set.


Drag Curl:

3 sets: 40 lbs: 6 reps ea.


Seated Angled Calf Raise:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 270 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 450 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 540 lbs: 10 reps
Set 6: 630 lbs: 7 reps [failure]


Calf Press: _Executed on the leg-press station_

3 sets: 300 lbs: 20 reps ea. set


*Absolutely AWESOME session!


*
__________________



*Saturday 26th July 2008 

8:25 a.m.- 9:55 a.m.

Back; Triceps; Abs*

*Weight: 202 lbs*

_General warm-up:

FacePulls:

Set 1: 60 lbs: 25 reps
Set 2: 80 lbs: 22 reps
Set 3: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 120 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 150 lbs: 10 reps
_

Behind-the-Neck Chins:

Set 1: bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 3: 25 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 25 lbs: 4 reps
Set 5: 25 lbs: 4 reps

Behind-the-Neck Pulldowns:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 110 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 120 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 130 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 150 lbs: 8 reps


Bent-over Barbell Row: _Inside shoulder-width grip._

_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 185 lbs: 10 reps

_Comments: Really struggled on the last two sets. The two prior were somewhat taxing.. but not like the last two._


V-Bar Pulldowns:

Set 1: 120 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 160 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 160 lbs: 6 reps
Set 5: 160 lbs: 6 reps

Tricep Pressdown:

Set 1: 80 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 120 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 150 lbs: 10 reps

One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea.
Set 1: 30 lb dumbbell: 6 reps ea.
Set 1: 35 lb dumbbell: 5 reps ea.


Parallel Bar Dips:

5 sets: bodyweight: 10 reps ea.


Decline Sit-up: _45-degree angle_

2 sets: 15 reps

_Comments: I cramped up on the 1st rep of the 3rd set... so I called it quits for this session._


*Awesome session all around!

-CNS*

----------


## Narkissos

*Monday 29th July 2008

11: 22 a.m. -12:26 p.m.

Delts; Calves*

_Comments: This session certainly did not feel like just an hour. It was brutally packed.

Face Pulls:

Set 1: 4 plates: 20 reps
Set 2: 5 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 6 plates: 10 reps

Behind-the-Neck Chins:

3 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps ea._


Hang Clean & Press

Set 1: 95 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 205 lbs: 1 rep
Set 5: 225 lbs: 1 reps

_Comments: The weight felt heavy as all hell today!_


Arnolds:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps


Behind-the-Neck Press:

3 sets: 135 lbs: 6 reps ea.


Machine Shrugs:

Set 1: 6 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 8 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 10 plates: 10 reps


Seated Calf Raise:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 180 lbs: 8 reps

Standing Calf Raise: _Heels out stance...w/ a deliberate hold at the point of max contraction._

Set 1: 135 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps


*Solid session.


*
__________________


*Thursday 31st July

7:10 p.m.- 9 p.m.

Legs*

_general warm-up: 10 minutes: Spin Bike_

Single-leg Press:

Set 1: 140 lbs: 10 reps ea,
Set 2: 140 lbs: 10 reps ea,
Set 3: 140 lbs: 10 reps ea,
Set 4: 170 lbs: 10 reps ea,
Set 5: 210 lbs: 10 reps ea,

Squat:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 405 lbs: 5 reps [_failed on the 6th... had to dump the weight_]

Assisted Glute/Ham Raise:

5 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps ea.


Hyper-extensions:

3 sets: bodyweight: 10 reps ea.


Laying Leg Curl:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 10 reps


Dead-lifts:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps [overhand grip: no straps; no belt]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 6 reps [overhand grip: no straps; no belt]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 6 reps [staggered grip: no straps; no belt]
Set 4: 405 lbs: 6 reps [staggered grip: w straps; no belt]
Set 5: 495 lbs: 4 reps [staggered grip: w straps & belt]

Hip Adduction:

Set 1: 50 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 70 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 4: 110 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 130 lbs: 8 reps


*Stoked to the max!!!!


*
__________________


*Saturday 2nd August 2008 

11:30 a.m.- 1:15 p.m.

Chest; Back; Abs; Calves*
_
General warm-up:

1 set: 4 plates: 50 reps


Standing Lateral Raise:

1 set: 8 lb dumbbells: 50 reps


Front Dumbbell Raise:

1 set: 8 lb dumbbells: 50 reps


Comments: I had a serious low-blood sugar moment here... So i consumed 64 grams of carbohydrate_


Flat Barbell Press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 245 lbs: 1 rep
Set 5: 265 lbs: 1 rep
Set 6: 275 lbs: 1 rep

30-Degree Incline Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps

Flat Fly:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps


Behind-the-Neck Chins:

3 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps ea.


V-Bar pulldowns:

Set 1: 8 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 10 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 14 plates: 6 reps


One-arm Dumbbell Row:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 8 rep ea. [very strict]
Set 2: 60 lb dumbbell: 8 rep ea. [very strict]
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbell: 6 reps ea. 

One-arm Dumbbell Preacher curl:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbell: 6 reps ea.
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: 6 reps ea.

Tricep Pressdown:

Set 1: 5 plates: 20 reps
Set 2: 6 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 8 plates: 10 reps


Roman Chair Sit-ups:

3 sets: 20 reps ea.


Seated Calf-raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: 10 reps

Standing Calf-raise:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps

Standing Uni-lateral Calf-raise:

3 sets: 45 lbs: 8 reps ea. leg, ea. set


*Grueling session!

-CNS*

----------


## Narkissos

*Wednesday 6th August 2008 

6 p.m.- 6:55 p.m.

Delts; Calves*
_
General warm-up:

Face Pulls:

Set 1: 80 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 100 lbs: 20 reps_


Hang Clean & Press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 3 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 3 reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 2 reps --> grip failure

Arnold Press:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 4: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

_Comments: Today felt like a real low-energy session... The weights really we're moving at all. So i opted for lighter poundages which'd allow me to work in the rep range I usually do._

Behind-the-Neck Press:

3 sets: 135 lbs:6 reps ea.

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 180 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 360 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 630 lbs: 8 reps; 450 lbs: 4 reps; 270 lbs: 4 reps [drop-set]


Calf-press: _On the leg-press station_

Set 1: 300 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 390 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 480 lbs: 10 reps

_Comments: Each rep was done very slow; each inch of the movement was deliberately executed.. Needless to say, the pump was ridiculously painful._


*Solid Session... despite the reduced performance in earlier lifts.


*
__________________


*Thursday 7th August 2008: 

7 p.m.-8 p.m.

Cardio*
_
Spin Bike: 30 minutes
Treadmill: 30 mnutes_

*BodyWeight:* 207 lbs [measured after cardio]
__________________


*Saturday 9th August 2008 

8:30 a.m.

Chest; Triceps; Abs; Cardio*
_
General warm-up:

Seated Dumbbell Lateral Raise:

2 sets: 5 lb dumbbells: 50 reps ea. set

Tricep Kickbacks: w/ rope

2 sets: 35 lbs: 20 reps ea. set_


Flat Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 8 reps [failure]

Flat Fly:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps

Throat Prone:

_warm-up: bare bar: 2 sets_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 10 reps

Tricep pressdowns:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 120 lbs: 20 reps [13 reps; pause; 7 reps]
Set 3: 150 lbs: 15 reps [10 reps; pause; 5 reps]


One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

3 sets: 20 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea. arm, ea. set


Roman Chair Sit-up:

3 sets: bodyweight: 15 reps


Calf-Press: _on leg-press station_

Set 1: 210 lbs: 30 reps
Set 2: 300 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 390 lbs: 20 reps [13 reps; pause; 4 reps; pause; 3 reps]
Set 4: 480 lbs: 10 reps

_Comments: There was a deliberate pause and hold in the both the max-stretch and max contraction positions._

_PWO Cardio: 30 minutes: Stationary bike_




__________________



*Monday 11th August 2008 

7 a.m. - 7:58 a.m.

Back; Abs; Biceps*
_
General Warm-up:

Face Pulls:

3 sets: 4 plates: 25 reps ea. set


Bent Lateral Raise: Executed laying face-down on an inclined bench

2 sets: 8 lb dumbbells: 25 reps ea._


Decline Sit-up:

3 sets: bodyweight: 15 reps ea.


Chins:

3 sets: bodyweight: 8 reps ea.


V-bar Pulldown:

Set 1: 8 plates: 15 reps
Set 2: 10 plates: 12 reps
Set 3: 12 plates: 10 reps

Behind-the-Neck Pulldown:

Set 1: 8 plates: 10 reps
Set 2: 8 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 plates: 10 reps

One-arm Dumbbell Row: _Elbows out... so as to mimic a bent-over Barbell row's muscle recruitment_

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.


Straight-arm Dumbbell Pullover:

3 sets: 60 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.


Seated Dumbbell Hammer Curl:

Set 1: 25 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbells: 13 reps
Set 3: 25 lb dumbbells: 10 reps


One-arm Dumbbell Preacher:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
Set 2: 20 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea. [early failure]
Set 3: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

*Tuesday 12th August 2008 

5:45-7:25 p.m.

Legs* 

Leg-press:

Set 1: 210 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 300 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 390 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 480 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 660 lbs: 10 reps

Squats:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [no belt; no wraps]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [no belt; no wraps]
Set 3: 405 lbs: 6 reps; 315 lbs: 7 reps [drop-set: belt + knee wraps used]

Front Squats: _Ass-to-ground_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps [no belt; no wraps]
Set 2: 185 lbs: 4 reps [no belt; no wraps]
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps [belt + knee wraps used]


Laying Leg-curls:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 70 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 10 reps


Dead-lifts:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [over hand grip: no belt; no straps]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [over hand grip: no belt; no straps]
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps [staggered grip: no belt; no straps]

Set 4: 495 lbs: 5 reps [w/ belt + straps]


Hip Adduction:

Set 1: 50 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 70 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 90 lbs: 10 reps

Calf-press: _On leg press station_

3 sets: 300 lbs: 15 reps ea.


Seated Calf raise:

Set 1: 70 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 110 lbs: 15 reps

_Cardio: 25 minute walk home._

*Great session!

*
__________________



*Wednesday 13th August 2008 

7:15-8:45 p.m.

Chest; Triceps; Calves; Abs; Cardio*

_
General warm-up:

Lateral raises + Front Raises:

Set 1: 10 lb dumbbells: 10 reps of ea.
Set 2: 15 lb dumbbells: 10 reps of ea.
Set 3: 15 lb dumbbells: 10 reps of ea.
Set 4: 20 lb dumbbells: 10 reps of ea.

Tricep Pressdown:

Set 1: 40 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 50 lbs: 20 reps_


Flat Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 9 reps [failure]


30-Degree Incline Dumbbell Press:

3 sets: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps ea.


Throat Prone:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 4 reps
Set 2: 155 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 4 reps
Set 4: 205 lbs: 4 reps


30-degree incline Fly:

4 sets: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps ea.


30-degree Incline Straight-arm Pullover:

4 sets: 60 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.


Parallel Bar Dip:

4 sets: bodyweight: 10 reps ea.


Tricep Pressdown:

Set 1: 100 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 150 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 150 lbs: 10 reps


One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
Set 2: 20 lb dumbbell: 9 reps ea.
Set 3: 20 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea.


Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 25 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: 20 reps


Decline Sit-up:

3 sets: 20 reps ea.


_PWO Cardio: 25 minute walk home_
__________________


*Friday 15th August 2008 

2:06 p.m. - 3:02 p.m.

Delts; Abs*

_General warm-up:

Seated Laterals:

1 set: 8 lb dumbbells: 50 reps


Seated Front Raises:

1 set: 8 lb dumbbells: 50 reps


One-arm Face Pulls:

3 sets: 2 plates: 20 reps ea. arm, ea. set_


Machine Press superset w/ Upright Rows:

_warm-up: 4 plates: 20 reps / 40 lbs: 10 reps
warm-up: 5 plates: 20 reps / 60 lbs: 10 reps_

Set 1: 6 plates: 20 reps / 80 lbs: 10 reps 
Set 2: 7 plates: 20 reps / 80 lbs: 10 reps 
Set 3: 8 plates: 20 reps / 80 lbs: 10 reps 


Seated Behind-the-Neck Press superset w/ Upright Rows:

Set 1: 95 lbs: 8 reps / 80 lbs: 10 reps 
Set 2: 95 lbs: 6 reps / 80 lbs: 10 reps 
Set 3: 95 lbs: 7 reps / 80 lbs: 10 reps 


_Comments: I started the Press behind the neck with the bar in front me at thigh height... So each set required that i clean it overhead and sit down prior to starting._


Cybex Standing Lateral raise: 

3 sets: 2 plates: 10 reps ea. arm, ea. set


_Comments: These were done one arm at at time... starting each rep with the handle behind my back. This significantly increased the range of motion, as well as the time under tension._


Machine Shrugs:

Set 1: 6 plates: 20 reps
Set 2: 8 plates: 15 reps
Set 3: 10 plates: 15 reps


Decline Sit-up:

3 sets: 20 reps ea.



-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

*Monday 18th August 2008 

7 p.m. - 8:25 p.m.

Back; Calves; Abs; Cardio*


Behind-the-Neck Chin:

Set 1: bodyweight: 8 reps
Set 2: bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 3: bodyweight: 6 reps
Set 4: bodyweight: 6 reps


Chins-to-Front:

3 sets: bodyweight: 6 reps


V-bar PullDown:

Set 1: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 160 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: 8 reps


Corner Row:

Set 1: 70 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 105 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 140 lbs: 6 reps


Behind-the-Neck Pulldown:

Set 1: 120 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 130 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 130 lbs: 10 reps


Dumbbell Pullover: _Lowering to floor for exaggerated stretch..._

3 sets: 60 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.


Upright Row:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 65 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 85 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 105 lbs: 10 reps [w/ struggle]


Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 180 lbs: 15 reps
Set 4: 270 lbs: 15 reps
Set 5: 360 lbs: 8 reps

Unilateral Seated Angled Calf-raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 6 reps ea.
Set 2: 50 lbs: 8 reps ea.
Set 3: 50 lbs: 8 reps ea.

_Comments: I decided to work one calf at a time here w/ the same exercise, as opposed to the standing calf raise I'd normally use. Was pretty sweet_ 


Decline Sit-up:

5 sets: 20 reps ea.


_PWO Cardio: 25 minute walk home_
__________________



*Wednesday 20th August 2008 

7-8:45 p.m.

Chest; Triceps; Calves; Abs*
_
General warm-up:

Upright rows: 3 sets: 45 lbs: 20 reps ea._


Flat Dumbbell Press:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 4: 110 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 5: 120 lb dumbbells: 4 reps [failure]


Throat Prone:

Set 1: 95 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 115 lbs: 12 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 155 lbs: 8 reps
Set 5: 175 lbs: 6 reps
Set 6: 205 lbs: 4 reps

Incline Fly:

1 set: 35 lb dumbbells: 10 reps

_Comments: Decided to scrap this exercise after this set, because I was getting discomfort in my right shoulder even at this light weight._


Flat Fly:

Set 1: 35 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 50 lb dumbbells: 10 reps


Tricep pressdown: _w/ the v-handle_

Set 1: 100 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 120 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 150 lbs: 15 reps

_Comments: The V-handle gave me some wicked wrist pain... so I don't think I'll be using that again._


One-arm Dumbbell french Press:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbell: 6 reps ea.
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: 6 reps ea.


Parallel Bar Dip:

3 sets: bodyweight: 10 reps ea.


Calf Press: _On the leg press stations_

Set 1: 120 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 210 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 300 lbs: 20 reps
Set 4: 390 lbs: 20 reps
Set 5: 480 lbs: 15 reps

Standing Unilateral Calf-raise:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 8 reps ea.
Set 2: 35 lbs: 8 reps ea.
Set 3: 35 lbs: 10 reps ea.


Decline Sit-up:

3 sets: 20 reps ea.
__________________


*Thursday 21st August 2008 

6:40-7:30 p.m.

Quads; Hams*


_General warm-up: 5 minutes: stationary bike_


Squats:

_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 405 lbs: 6 reps [failure]; 315 lbs: 2 reps [not til failure: quads were too pumped to continue]

_Comments: Each set was raw.. 'cept the last set. I used my belt and knee wraps on this set._


Front Squats: _Ass-to-ground_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 4 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 6 reps [w/ knee wraps; no belt]


Laying Leg-curls superset w/ Hyper-extensions:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 15 reps / bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 2: 70 lbs: 10 reps / bodyweight: 10 reps
Set 3: 90 lbs: 10 reps / bodyweight: 10 reps


Hip Adduction:

Set 1: 50 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 90 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 110 lbs: 15 reps


-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

My newest article this month: http://www.feelitnutrition.com/blog/...orey-springer/
__________________


*Monday 25th August 2008 

7:00 p.m.- 8:35 p.m.

Delts; Chest; Tris; Abs*

Barbell Upright Row:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 65 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 85 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 95 lbs: 10 reps
Set 5: 115 lbs: 10 reps


Clean & Press: _Raw... No belt; no straps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 5 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 3 reps
Set 3: 205 lbs: 1 rep
Set 4: 225 lbs: 1 reps
Set 5: 235 lbs: 1 reps
Set 6: 235 lbs: 1 reps
Set 7: 235 lbs: 1 reps [_stopped short of full lock-out... Couldn't get it locked out at all. Weight was there for a long-assed time before i put it down_]


Standing Behind-the-neck Press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 8 reps

_Comments: I started each set with the bar in the hang-clean position. Cleaned the weight overhead... then started the press behind._


Arnold Presses:

Set 1: 65 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 2: 70 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 70 lb dumbbells: 5 reps

_
Comments: I normally do this exercise on a flat bench (i.e. with no back support).. I used a bench with back support tonight... so i pressed heavier than normal. I'm not sure i like it though... Felt like a 'cheat' exercise. So I think I will revert to pressing sans back support_


Flat Dumbbell Bench Press:

Set 1: 80 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 80 lb dumbbells: 8 reps

_Comments: My delts were absolutely fried at this point. Failure was swift in coming_


Flat Fly:

3 sets: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps


Throat Prone:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 12 reps
Set 2: 155 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 205 lbs: 3 reps
Set 5: 225 lbs: 1 reps

Cable Cross-over:

Set 1: 35 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 40 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 45 lbs: 12 reps


One-arm Dumbbell French press:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.


Tricep Pressdown:

Set 1: 80 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 80 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 80 lbs: 12 reps


_Comments: I used a different station to the one i'm accustomed to... The weight felt a lot heavier here._
__________________


*Thursday 28th August 2008 

7:10 p.m.- 8 p.m.

Abs; Calves*


Seated Angled Calf Raise:

Set 1: 90 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 180 lbs: 15 reps
Set 3: 270 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 360 lkbs: 8 reps; 270 lbs: 5 reps; 180 lbs: 5 reps; 90 lbs: 5 reps [drop-set]


Unilateral Seated Calf-raise:

3 sets: 25 lbs: 15 reps ea. leg; ea. set


[York Squat Machine] Calf-raise:

3 sets: 150 lbs: 15 reps ea. set


Unilateral Calf Press: _Executed on the leg-press station_

3 sets: 120 lbs: 12 reps ea. leg ea. set


Standing Unilateral Calf-Raise:

3 sets: bodyweight: 10 reps ea. leg ea. set


Laying Bent-knee leg raise: _w/ pelvic crunch @ point of max contraction_

Set 1: 15 reps
Set 2: 10 reps
Set 3: 10 reps


Decline sit-up:

3 sets: 15 reps ea.


Hanging Bent-knee leg-raise:

3 sets: 15 reps ea.


Machine Crunch:

3 sets: 50 lbs: 15 reps ea.
__________________


*Saturday 30 August 2008

9 a.m. - 9:55 a.m.

Legs*
_
General warm-up:

Leg Extensions:

5 sets: 45 lbs: 20 reps ea. set_


Squats:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [raw: no belt; no wraps]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [raw: no belt; no wraps]
Set 3: 365 lbs: 6 reps [w/ knee-wraps; no belt]


[Close-Stance] Barbell Front Squat: _Ass-to-ground_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps [raw: no belt; no wraps]
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps [raw: no belt; no wraps]
Set 3: 185 lbs: 4 reps [raw: no belt; no wraps]
Set 4: 185 lbs: 4 reps [raw: no belt; no wraps]


[Very Close Stance] Leg press: _Heels almost touching_

Set 1: 210 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 300 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 390 lbs: 10 reps


Stiff-leg Deadlifts: _Lowering to floor_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps [raw: no belt; no straps]
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps [raw: no belt; no straps]
Set 3: 225 lbs: 10 reps [raw: no belt; no straps]


Standing Uni-lateral Leg-curl:

3 sets: 25 lbs: 10 reps ea. leg; ea. set

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

*Monday 1st september 

6:50 p.m.

Back; Calves; Biceps; Cardio*

Donkey Calf-Raises:

w/ 225 lb male sitting on my back holding a 45 lb plate: 25 reps

_**I rested for 1 minute...and then went straight to:_

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

270 lbs: 40 reps [20 reps w/ heels turned in; 20 reps w/ heels turned out]

_**I rested for a couple minutes...and then went straight to:_


Donkey Calf-Raises:

w/ 225 lb male sitting on my back holding a 90 lb plate: 20 reps


_**I rested for 1 minute...and then went straight to:_

Seated Angled Calf-raise:

180 lbs: 40 reps [20 reps w/ heels turned in; 20 reps w/ heels turned out]

_
General Shoulder warm-up:

Standing Lateral raise:

10 lb dumbbells: 30 reps


Cleans: No belt; no straps...


Set 1: 136 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 4 reps
Set 3: 225 lbs: 2 reps_


[V-bar Handle] Low-pulley Row:

Set 1: 120 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 160 lbs: 10 reps
Set 4: 180 lbs: 8 reps

V-bar Pulldown:

Set 1: 120 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 140 lbs: 8 reps
Set 3: 160 lbs: 8 reps
Set 4: 180 lbs: 8 reps (5 reps + 3 w/ assistance)

Bent-over Barbell Row: _w/ a difference... Extended ROM_

3 sets: 135 lbs: 8 reps ea.

_
Comments: I did this exercise standing on the flat bench press station. The bench was about a foot and a half above the floor.

Standing on top of the bench, I kept my torso parallel to the floor... lowering the bar to my toes on each rep.

At my toes, I paused to prevent the use of body-english.

At this max stretch position, my lats were fully flared.

Very strict... Very extensive range of motion._


Lat-machine Pulldown: _Shoulder-width grip_

3 sets: 120 lbs: 10 reps ea.


Standing Hammer curls:

Set 1: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 8 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbells: 7 reps


One-arm Dumbbell Preacher curl:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea.
Set 2: 20 lb dumbbell: 8 reps ea.
Set 2: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.


Standing Close-grip Cable curl:

3 sets: 50 lbs: 10 reps ea.


_PWO Cardio: 20 minute walk home_

-CNS

----------


## Narkissos

*Tuesday 2nd September 2008 

1:10- 2:00 p.m.

Chest*

_Bodyweight: 205 lbs

Prologue: This was a really low-energy session. I cannot day what this was related to however


General warm-up:

Standing Lateral raise:

5 lb dumbbells: 50 reps

Barbell Upright row:

20 lbs: 50 reps_


Flat Dumbbell Bench Press:

Set 1: 60 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 2: 80 lb dumbbells: 12 reps
Set 3: 100 lb dumbbells: 6 reps


Incline Throat Prone:

_warm-up: bare bar: 10 reps_

Set 1: 115 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 155 lbs: 6 reps
Set 4: 185 lbs: 4 reps


Flat Throat Prone: _Pausing at max stretch position_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 155 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 185 lbs: 5 reps


Dumbbell Fly:

Set 1: 40 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 2: 50 lb dumbbells: 6 reps
Set 3: 60 lb dumbbells: 6 reps


Straight-arm dumbbell Pullover:

3 sets: 60 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea. set


Push-ups: _Feet Elevated_

34 reps total


_PWO cardio: 25 minute walk home_

----------


## Narkissos

Due to a combination of factors, I was unable to get to the gym since... except to work with clients.

In the interim I did this:

*Saturday 6th September:*

75 (feet-elevated pushups)


*Sunday 7th September 2008:*

80 floor push-ups
60 floor leg raises w/ hipthrusts

----------


## Narkissos

*Tuesday 9th September 2008

8 p.m. - 9 p.m.

Legs*


Leg Extensions:

Set 1: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 2: 45 lbs: 20 reps
Set 3: 70 lbs: 20 reps

Squats: _No belt; No wraps_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 10 reps
Set 2: 225 lbs: 10 reps
Set 3: 315 lbs: 10 reps


Front Squat: _Ass-to-ground_

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps


Laying Leg-curls:

4 sets: 45 lbs: 15 reps ea.


Calf-press: _on leg-press station_

Set 1: 480 lbs: 15 reps
Set 2: 480 lbs: 14 reps [failure]
Set 3: 480 lbs: 8 reps [failure]


Calf-raise: _on York Squat Machine_

3 sets: 160 lbs: 12 reps ea. set


[uni-lateral] Seated Angled Calf Raise:

3 sets: 50 lbs: 8 reps each leg, ea. set


_pwo cardio: 25 minute walk home_

----------


## Narkissos

*Wednesday 10th September 2008

6:40 p.m. - 7:48 p.m.

Delts; Triceps*

Clean and Press: _No belt; No straps

warm-up: 2 sets: bare bar: 10 reps_


Set 1: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 2: 185 lbs: 3 reps
Set 3: 205 lbs: 1 rep
Set 4: 225 lbs: 1 reps

Set 5: 235 lbs: 1 rep**
Set 6: 235 lbs: 1 rep**

_**Could not get it locked out for anything. On both of these sets the weight stopped just about an inch short of lock-out...I held it there for emphasis on the contraction, but i just could not break through._


Standing Barbell Behind-the-neck Press:

Set 1: 135 lbs: 8 reps
Set 2: 135 lbs: 6 reps
Set 3: 135 lbs: 6 reps


Machine Press:

Set 1: 6 plates: 10 reps
Set 2: 7 plates: 10 reps
Set 3: 8 plates: 8 reps [failure]


Arnolds:

3 sets: 40 lb dumbbells: 8 reps ea. set


Standing Lateral Raise:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbells: 15 reps
Set 2: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbells: 10 reps


Upright Rows:

_warm-up: 45 lbs: 15 reps_

3 sets: 95 lbs: 10 reps ea.


Parallel Bar Dip:

3 sets: bodyweight: 15 reps ea.


One-arm Dumbbell French Press:

Set 1: 20 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
Set 2: 25 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.
Set 3: 30 lb dumbbell: 10 reps ea.

----------


## Deltasaurus

> I don't like how the workload is spread.
> 
> All of that work on two days: Mon/Thurs.
> 
> Very little on Tues/Sat.


what about split like this

monday:bicep and back

tuesday:chest and tri

wednesday:rest and light cardio

thursday:legs

friday:rest and light cardio 

saturday:shoulders

sunday:rest and light cardio

and my goal is to get cut. i want it so bad

----------


## Narkissos

> what about split like this
> 
> monday:bicep and back
> 
> tuesday:chest and tri
> 
> wednesday:rest and light cardio
> 
> thursday:legs
> ...


Looks decent... though you may have to cut the sunday session of cardio if it cuts into recovery too much.

Try it for at least 6 weeks.. incorporating the dietary changes Nova and I suggested to you on our performance nutrition thread.

-CNS

----------


## Deltasaurus

already have i just feel i might not be getting proper rest only reason on want to change the split so far the changes have helped i honestly feel leaner each week. my short term goal is 12% by halloween oct.31st so i can be the hulk. thanks again Nark

----------


## Deltasaurus

nark i noticed some of your sessions are kinda short why is this? time?

----------


## Narkissos

> nark i noticed some of your sessions are kinda short why is this? *time?*


Hardly every.

The duration of the session depends on how i feel... both energy-wise and about the session itself.

Sometimes i feel i need more... Sometimes less.

Sometimes it also depends on how i've approached training.. i.e. the phase that i may be in at the specific point in time.

-C

----------

